# 'Little Ones Close in Age' ~ Please join us



## KellyC75

Do you have or will you have.....

'Little ones close in age'? 

~~~ :twingirls: ~~~ :oneofeach: ~~~ :twinboys: ~~~

If you do, we would love to have you join us

Im making a list of us all, along with the babies age gaps & team colours :pink: :blue: :yellow:

In order of smallest age gap to biggest ~ If you have more than one small age gap I will just list your smallest gap  
________________________________________________

Username: *vicky84*
Age gap: *8 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *CharlieKeys*
Age gap: *10 months ~  & *
Expected LO: :yellow:

________________________________________________

Username: *Tasha360 *
Age gap:*10 months ~  &  & twin   *

________________________________________________

Username: *Sassy_TTC*
Age gap: *11 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *Amzily*
Age gap: *11 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *blessedmomma*
Age gap: *12 months ~  & 
14 months ~  & 
19 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *x Michelle x*
Age gap: *12 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *you&me*
Age gap: *12 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *tinkerbellkj*
Age gap: *12 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *3boys *
Age gap: *12 months ~  &  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *Dalila*
Age gap: *12 months ~ *:blue: & :yellow:

________________________________________________

Username: *Mummy_to_be87 *
Age gap: *12 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *amy19604*
Age gap: *13 Months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *Srrme*
Age gap: *13 months ~* :blue: & :blue:

________________________________________________

Username: *lisab1986 *
Age gap: *13months ~* :blue: & :blue:
Expected LO: :blue:

________________________________________________

Username: *misse04 *
Age gap: *13 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *lovelylaura *
Age gap: *13 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *lalos 30 *
Age gap: *13 month ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username:* LadyGecko *
Age gap: *13 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username:* bbygurl719*
Age gap: *13 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *peachiekeen88 *
Age gap: *13 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *stickylizard *
Age gap: *13 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *KellyC75*
Age gap: *14 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *Wantabean*
Age Gap: *14 Months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *LadybugV4*
Age gap: *14 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *Babyface179 *
Age gap: *14 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *JosieM *
Age gap: *14 month ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *mum_erin*
Age gap: *14 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *sailorsgirl*
Age gap: *14 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *Unique.Mummy_* 
Age gap: *15 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: ***angel***
Age gap: *15 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *TheNewWife*
Age gap: *15 months ~  &  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *Beccagal *
Age gap: *15months ~  & * 

________________________________________________

Username: *daddiesgift*
Age gap: *15 months ~  & *
________________________________________________

Username: *MrsBandEgglet *
Age gap: *15 months ~  &  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *Bookity*
Age gap: *15 Months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *razorhips *
Age gap: *16 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *Laurenmomma *
Age gap: *16 Months ~  &  *

________________________________________________

Username: *ddas*
Age gap: *16 Months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *veryproudmum*
Age gap: *16 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *Cattia *
Age gap: *16 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *youngNImum*
Age gap: *17 Months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *rockabillymom*
Age gap: *17 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username:* mumum *
Age gap: *17 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *Guppy051708 *
Age gap: *17 months ~  &  & *

________________________________________________ 

Username: *cat lover*
Age gap: *17 months ~ ? & *

________________________________________________

Username: *LittlePeople *
Age gap: *17 month ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *kelly6407*
Age gap: *18 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *chanel *
Age gap: *18months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *laila 44*
Age gap: *18 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *lcside *
Age gap: *18 months ~  & *

________________________________________________


Username: *XJessicaX*
Age gap: *19 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *x__Hannah__x*
Age gap:* 20 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *LilDreamy*
Age gap: *21 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *Louise N*
Age gap: *22 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *Apple84*
Age Gap: *24 Months ~  & twin  *

________________________________________________

Username: *MiissMuffet*
Age Gap: *24 month ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *2016*
Age gap: *24months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *Kel127*
Age gap: *25 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username: *cookielucylou*
Age gap: *25 months ~  & *
________________________________________________

Username: *Inxsmhpy*
Age gap: *26 months ~  & *

________________________________________________

Username:* lilrojo*
Age gap: *30 months ~  & *

________________________________________________


----------



## chloe85

me, my son turned one last month so not as young as yours but Jack will be 19 months old when this baby comes along :)


----------



## smiler123

Yep, have a 13 month old :)


----------



## chanel

yep, i have a 10 month old :D x


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Girls :wave: Thanks for replying

How are you all coping with getting up early with your LO's & tiredness? :sleep:

I seem to suffer nausea & dizzyness when I first get up :wacko:


----------



## pixydust

Hey me too! Jake is 8 months old and i'm roughly 5 weeks pregnant! Coping okay so far but the sickness hasn't really kicked in yet...


----------



## KellyC75

pixydust said:


> Hey me too! Jake is 8 months old and i'm roughly 5 weeks pregnant! Coping okay so far but the sickness hasn't really kicked in yet...



Hello :wave:

Fingers crossed the morning sickness will stay away for you :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Have any of you felt guilty being pregnant so quickly, almost like your current baby, will not be the baby for long & thats a little sad? :shrug:

I know as soon as I got a :bfp: I felt that way ~ But I think its because im so used to such large age gaps

I know I have to remember that they will (hopefully) be really close :hugs:


----------



## chloe85

I'm lucky my son doesn't wake up until about 10:30 lol but I'm still tired ALL of the time but I do feel a bit better now my sickness has gone


----------



## chloe85

yes I feel guilty for the same reason but also feel guilty when I see Jack sat playing by himself and think how much better it will be when he has a sibling :)


----------



## KellyC75

chloe85 said:


> yes I feel guilty for the same reason but also feel guilty when I see Jack sat playing by himself and think how much better it will be when he has a sibling :)

This is so true & in fact I also have those guilty feelings that my Sons arent closer in age :nope:

I think we will feel guilty no matter what, hey! :hugs:


----------



## pixydust

Yeah I do feel kinda guilty too, but, this way he'll have a little friend he can be close to through his whole life! And he'll be young enough to not really ever remember life without baby no.2 x


----------



## suzzle

I speak from experience! My boys, now 7 & 6 were born 16 months apart. Yes, you will be exhausted, yes you will spend what feels like a lifetime surrounded by nappies and bottles BUT, they are now so close! It really is true, they will be friends for life. Sure, they have the odd spat now and again & drive me nuts; but after having the same thoughts about whether the oldest was losing out on infancy and would resent the youngest, I can honestly say it all works out! Eldest refused to address the youngest as anything other than 'baby' for the first 3 months, lol. I even started an undergraduate degree when youngest was 10 weeks so I had mixed emotions about that too, but now having been through it all, it really does work out like people say - so hang in there! Incidentally, neither of them know yet about their impending sibling, but again, at least they have each other to go through it all with :)

S


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Hi :hi: I'm 4 weeks pregnant with #2 and Amelia's just turned 1. I'm already struggling with the tiredness and an active toddler :(


----------



## KellyC75

suzzle said:


> I speak from experience! My boys, now 7 & 6 were born 16 months apart. Yes, you will be exhausted, yes you will spend what feels like a lifetime surrounded by nappies and bottles BUT, they are now so close! It really is true, they will be friends for life. Sure, they have the odd spat now and again & drive me nuts; but after having the same thoughts about whether the oldest was losing out on infancy and would resent the youngest, I can honestly say it all works out! Eldest refused to address the youngest as anything other than 'baby' for the first 3 months, lol. I even started an undergraduate degree when youngest was 10 weeks so I had mixed emotions about that too, but now having been through it all, it really does work out like people say - so hang in there! Incidentally, neither of them know yet about their impending sibling, but again, at least they have each other to go through it all with :)
> 
> S

Aww ~ Thankyou for that lovely post :flower: That was just what the Doctor ordered :winkwink:

Im so glad your Boys are so close :hugs: I do wonder if this new LO is a Boy if my DD will be so close, rather than if it is another Girl? :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

x__Hannah__x said:


> Hi :hi: I'm 4 weeks pregnant with #2 and Amelia's just turned 1. I'm already struggling with the tiredness and an active toddler :(


:wave: Hello ~ Bless your Daughter in your avatar ~ adorable :cloud9:

The tiredness is so hard isnt it :hugs: I find myself yawning all day! & am always going to bed early ~ Knowing I will be up at 5am :wacko: (luckily she usually has a small bottle & then goes back to sleep until about 7-7.30am)

In fact, im that worn out, im off to bed soon! :sleep:

I feel guilty for DH ~ As im always leaving him sat on his own, whilst I go off to bed!


----------



## KellyC75

Ive just realised ~ Ive mentioned that 'guilty' word yet again! :dohh:


----------



## Laurenmomma

My daughter is 8 months n I'm 10 weeks pregnant! I do feel a bit bad but then I wanted it this way and think they will love growing up together x


----------



## Ju_bubbs

My youngest is 6 months, and im 8 weeks pregnant too! Ive been coping with tiredness ok over the last few weeks, since OH was getting up to do the 6am feed... but, he upped and left yesterday, and i'm already struggling really badly!! Probably doesn't help that I'm having awful trouble sleeping too tho lol


----------



## MLS

I have a ten month old!! :) I have a friend whose babies are going to only be 14 months apart! Geesh! ;)


----------



## IsaiahsMom

me too!! Isaiah will be 7 months on the 13th and i am pregnant again they tell me about 5 wks.. we were on birth conttol annnnd i was breastfeeding... guess somethings are meant to be.


----------



## Radiance

My daughter will be 7 months tomorrow :D

I am 9 weeks pregnant!


----------



## QueSeraSera

audrey is 9.5 months and i just found out today that im expecting #2, im about 5.5 weeks pregnant right now :)


----------



## SaraAbi

Abi is 14 months and I'm 10wks, not too bad a gap but sooner than we were expecting! I'm really struggling with the 6.30 starts every morning and the not sleeping great at night!


----------



## emmadaisy

Charlie is 11 months and Im 7 weeks pregnant again, really struggling this time with bad sickness and dizzyness which isnt great when Charlie is trying to walk and wanting my full attention! spend most of the day with my head down the loo!!!:dohh:


----------



## you&me

Heya Kelly :hugs:

It is nice to see many others that will have a small age gap.

I am 20 weeks prgnant today and Amber is 8 months...by the time this baby exit the sunroof I will have a 12.5 month gap!!


----------



## KellyC75

Hello to everyone that has joined this thread :wave: Lovely to hear from you & hopefully we can support one another :flower:



Ju_bubbs said:


> My youngest is 6 months, and im 8 weeks pregnant too! Ive been coping with tiredness ok over the last few weeks, since OH was getting up to do the 6am feed... but, he upped and left yesterday, and i'm already struggling really badly!! Probably doesn't help that I'm having awful trouble sleeping too tho lol

Hiya :wave: Im so sorry to read your Hubby has upped & left, do you mean you have split? :shrug: Tell me to mind my own business if you like!



QueSeraSera said:


> audrey is 9.5 months and i just found out today that im expecting #2, im about 5.5 weeks pregnant right now :)

Many Congratulations on just finding out your expecting! :happydance:



emmadaisy said:


> Charlie is 11 months and Im 7 weeks pregnant again, really struggling this time with bad sickness and dizzyness which isnt great when Charlie is trying to walk and wanting my full attention! spend most of the day with my head down the loo!!!:dohh:

.....Arrggghhh, me too :sick: :wacko: Ive never had the dizzyness so badly before & at 5.30am, its not good :nope:

Lets hope it passes for us soon :hugs:



you&me said:


> Heya Kelly :hugs:
> 
> It is nice to see many others that will have a small age gap.
> 
> I am 20 weeks prgnant today and Amber is 8 months...by the time this baby exit the sunroof I will have a 12.5 month gap!!

Hiya ~ So pleased to see you on this thread :yipee:

Now your half-way through your pregnancy, how are you finding things? :shrug: Have you had your 20 week scan yet?


----------



## KellyC75

*Girls ~* What do you think about having this thread moved to a different section, so that ladies at all stages of pregnancy can join in? :shrug:

Let me know what you think :coffee:

:bunny:


----------



## you&me

My scan is tomorrow, although we had private ones at 16 and 18 weeks with babybond :haha:

I feel great!! This has by far been my easiest pregnancy out of my 3 :happydance: long may it continue that way!!


----------



## KellyC75

you&me said:


> My scan is tomorrow, although we had private ones at 16 and 18 weeks with babybond :haha:
> 
> I feel great!! This has by far been my easiest pregnancy out of my 3 :happydance: long may it continue that way!!

:wohoo: Good luck for your scan tommorow

Mines not until 4th August & then a 16wk babybond gender scan :pink::blue:

Have you found out the sex of your new LO :shrug:

Im so glad you are feeling good this pregnancy :thumbup: Wish I could say the same, today has been my worst day ~ :sick:


----------



## Animaniacs

My kids are 16 months apart (now 5 & 6) and they are great friends. I'm now having a third, but I love the close age gap between my kids. They play together all the time and it does get easier with time. We wer also in and out of diapers much quicker than people who spaced out their kids more. They are still in diapers with their second. Enjoy your babies!


----------



## KellyC75

Animaniacs said:


> My kids are 16 months apart (now 5 & 6) and they are great friends. I'm now having a third, but I love the close age gap between my kids. They play together all the time and it does get easier with time. We wer also in and out of diapers much quicker than people who spaced out their kids more. They are still in diapers with their second. Enjoy your babies!

Hello :wave:

I notice your two kiddies that are close together are a Boy & a Girl ~ Do you think they are just as close as if they were the same gender? :shrug:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

KellyC75 said:


> Hello to everyone that has joined this thread :wave: Lovely to hear from you & hopefully we can support one another :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> Ju_bubbs said:
> 
> 
> My youngest is 6 months, and im 8 weeks pregnant too! Ive been coping with tiredness ok over the last few weeks, since OH was getting up to do the 6am feed... but, he upped and left yesterday, and i'm already struggling really badly!! Probably doesn't help that I'm having awful trouble sleeping too tho lol
> 
> Hiya :wave: Im so sorry to read your Hubby has upped & left, do you mean you have split? :shrug: Tell me to mind my own business if you like!
> 
> [/SIZE]Click to expand...

Yeah we split up a couple of days ago.. he sudden;y decided that he couldn't hack the family lifestyle, and left about 5 minutes later!


----------



## QueSeraSera

Ju_bubbs said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone that has joined this thread :wave: Lovely to hear from you & hopefully we can support one another :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> Ju_bubbs said:
> 
> 
> My youngest is 6 months, and im 8 weeks pregnant too! Ive been coping with tiredness ok over the last few weeks, since OH was getting up to do the 6am feed... but, he upped and left yesterday, and i'm already struggling really badly!! Probably doesn't help that I'm having awful trouble sleeping too tho lol
> 
> Hiya :wave: Im so sorry to read your Hubby has upped & left, do you mean you have split? :shrug: Tell me to mind my own business if you like!
> 
> [/SIZE]Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah we split up a couple of days ago.. he sudden;y decided that he couldn't hack the family lifestyle, and left about 5 minutes later!Click to expand...

wow. i am so sorry! men sometimes... :-/ i hope that you are doing well and coping with everything as well as possible!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Thanks.. I'm coping as well as can be expected, luckily i'm real close with my older kids dad, so he's doing as much as he can to help out at the moment! :)


----------



## you&me

Ju-bubbs...I hope he comes around, and you can sort things out, if that is what you want.

Kelly...it was a gender scan we had at babybond...(not telling family the gender, so it's hush hush other than on here) but after 2 step daughters...and 2 daughter's of our own...we are having a baby BOY!!!! :happydance:


----------



## rachieroo

Hey ladies im 12 weeks pregnant tomorrow and my DD is 9 months, im soooo nervous about coping as there will be a 16 month age gap! ah well too late to worry now!! xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Ju_bubbs said:


> Yeah we split up a couple of days ago.. he sudden;y decided that he couldn't hack the family lifestyle, and left about 5 minutes later!

Im so sorry ~:hugs: What a shock for you at such an important time of your life :hugs: Had you been together long :shrug:



you&me said:


> Kelly...it was a gender scan we had at babybond...(not telling family the gender, so it's hush hush other than on here) but after 2 step daughters...and 2 daughter's of our own...we are having a baby BOY!!!! :happydance:

:yipee: :wohoo: :blue: :dance: :happydance: :blue::headspin::loopy:

Im sooooo happy for you ~ Many Congrats :cloud9: Mayby that is why you are having such a different pregnancy :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

rachieroo said:


> Hey ladies im 12 weeks pregnant tomorrow and my DD is 9 months, im soooo nervous about coping as there will be a 16 month age gap! ah well too late to worry now!! xxx

Thats just what I keep telling myself! :haha: We will cope, we have no choice! :flower:


----------



## suzzle

KellyC75 said:


> suzzle said:
> 
> 
> I speak from experience! My boys, now 7 & 6 were born 16 months apart. Yes, you will be exhausted, yes you will spend what feels like a lifetime surrounded by nappies and bottles BUT, they are now so close! It really is true, they will be friends for life. Sure, they have the odd spat now and again & drive me nuts; but after having the same thoughts about whether the oldest was losing out on infancy and would resent the youngest, I can honestly say it all works out! Eldest refused to address the youngest as anything other than 'baby' for the first 3 months, lol. I even started an undergraduate degree when youngest was 10 weeks so I had mixed emotions about that too, but now having been through it all, it really does work out like people say - so hang in there! Incidentally, neither of them know yet about their impending sibling, but again, at least they have each other to go through it all with :)
> 
> Happy to help! Not sure about the different gender thing being an issue, I'm sure it certainly helped that they were both boys & into the same things but that's only been my experience. Hopefully someone who has had a girl & boy close together will get in touch soon :hugs:
> 
> Also, sorry for the delayed response! Had youngests birthday party today so have been scurrying around sorting things for that. Hope you are well, I am currently suffering from a bout of self induced indigestion - it though ;)
> 
> Aww ~ Thankyou for that lovely post :flower: That was just what the Doctor ordered :winkwink:
> 
> Im so glad your Boys are so close :hugs: I do wonder if this new LO is a Boy if my DD will be so close, rather than if it is another Girl? :shrug:Click to expand...


----------



## suzzle

suzzle said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> [QUOT
> 
> Happy to help! Not sure about the different gender thing being an issue, I'm sure it certainly helped that they were both boys & into the same things but that's only been my experience. Hopefully someone who has had a girl & boy close together will get in touch soon :hugs:
> 
> Also, sorry for the delayed response! Had youngests birthday party today so have been scurrying around sorting things for that. Hope you are well, I am currently suffering from a bout of self induced indigestion - it was worth it though ;p
> 
> Sorry! Have cut&pasted my reply above as managed to reply in the middle of the previous post :-/ Total iPhone fail :dohh:Click to expand...


----------



## KellyC75

suzzle said:


> Happy to help! Not sure about the different gender thing being an issue, I'm sure it certainly helped that they were both boys & into the same things but that's only been my experience. Hopefully someone who has had a girl & boy close together will get in touch soon :hugs:
> 
> Also, sorry for the delayed response! Had youngests birthday party today so have been scurrying around sorting things for that. Hope you are well, I am currently suffering from a bout of self induced indigestion - it though ;)

Im hoping for another Girl ~ But of course be happy with a Boy :flower:

:bunny: Happy Birthday to your LO :cake:

My DH made me dinner tonight (this rarely happens btw) :munch: He bought it to me (un-expectadly) & I nearly threw up :sick:

I felt sooooo bad :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

suzzle said:


> Sorry! Have cut&pasted my reply above as managed to reply in the middle of the previous post :-/ Total iPhone fail :dohh:

....:haha:

Its Ok ~ I worked it out :winkwink:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

KellyC75 said:


> Ju_bubbs said:
> 
> 
> Yeah we split up a couple of days ago.. he sudden;y decided that he couldn't hack the family lifestyle, and left about 5 minutes later!
> 
> Im so sorry ~:hugs: What a shock for you at such an important time of your life :hugs: Had you been together long :shrug:
> [/SIZE]Click to expand...

Nah, we only got together about a week before I got pregnant, tho we've known each other for about 8 years now! Getting pregnant was our first time and we got completely carried away, typically it was on a friday night before a bank holiday monday so was too late to take the MAP by the tie docs was open!

As much as I really, really hate myself for even thinking it, let alone saying it, I suggested a termination to him since we only just got together, but he convinced me to keep it and that we'd manage ok.. then changes his mind a few weeks later!
Tho I am still very glad I didn't get a termination, id have never forgiven myself, no matter how hard its gunna be!


----------



## KellyC75

Ju_bubbs said:


> Nah, we only got together about a week before I got pregnant, tho we've known each other for about 8 years now! Getting pregnant was our first time and we got completely carried away, typically it was on a friday night before a bank holiday monday so was too late to take the MAP by the tie docs was open!
> 
> As much as I really, really hate myself for even thinking it, let alone saying it, I suggested a termination to him since we only just got together, but he convinced me to keep it and that we'd manage ok.. then changes his mind a few weeks later!
> Tho I am still very glad I didn't get a termination, id have never forgiven myself, no matter how hard its gunna be!

Of course its Ok to think that way ~ :hugs: You were in shock

Things will be Ok for you ~ Better to be a strong single mummy than be with someone who doesnt want to be there :hugs:

We're all here for you :hugs:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Thanks for the kind words kelly! :) :hugs:


----------



## LakensMommy11

My son is 13 months now...I am not coping with the tiredness very well, especially since my husband works night shift and isn't much help with that. Sometimes I wonder why we let this happen again so soon but God has a plan for us!! It will all work out!


----------



## Squishyplush1

Hi hun thought id share:) my son is 15 months now so will be a month off two when this new bubba is born:) good luck to you i think all of us with little ones already will need it but at the same time we will be fine!:)


----------



## KellyC75

LakensMommy11 said:


> My son is 13 months now...I am not coping with the tiredness very well, especially since my husband works night shift and isn't much help with that. Sometimes I wonder why we let this happen again so soon but God has a plan for us!! It will all work out!

Hi LakensMommy :wave:

I remember you from 'Autumn Acorns' :winkwink: Seems we have 3 graduates now :haha:

Its mostly in the early morning when im suddendy sruck with 'im crazy ~ what the heck am I doing!' :wacko:


----------



## paulaj

baby 2 and baby 3 are 12 months apart. was the easiest age gap. the baby still slept so i could sleep when she did, then once the younger one was born she was walking so we could play while i fed the baby.


----------



## KellyC75

paulaj said:


> baby 2 and baby 3 are 12 months apart. was the easiest age gap. the baby still slept so i could sleep when she did, then once the younger one was born she was walking so we could play while i fed the baby.


Thanks ~ A very positive post :thumbup:


----------



## apple84

Yep. My son will just turn 2 when the twins are born.


----------



## KellyC75

apple84 said:


> Yep. My son will just turn 2 when the twins are born.


Wow ~ Twins :baby::baby: Congrats 

How are you feeling about it all? :shrug:


----------



## Animaniacs

KellyC75 said:


> Animaniacs said:
> 
> 
> My kids are 16 months apart (now 5 & 6) and they are great friends. I'm now having a third, but I love the close age gap between my kids. They play together all the time and it does get easier with time. We wer also in and out of diapers much quicker than people who spaced out their kids more. They are still in diapers with their second. Enjoy your babies!
> 
> Hello :wave:
> 
> I notice your two kiddies that are close together are a Boy & a Girl ~ Do you think they are just as close as if they were the same gender? :shrug:Click to expand...

Yes, maybe they'd be even closer since they'd like the same girl/boy toys. But, as it is, they do play a lot together, as well as separate off once in a while. It's been fun watching them grow up. I just wanted to pop on an give some encouragement since I've been there! We're glad we planned them close. Actually, I'm a little worried about my 5+ year age gap with the new one, but the kids really want a baby and I'm sure it will all work out.


----------



## apple84

KellyC75 said:


> apple84 said:
> 
> 
> Yep. My son will just turn 2 when the twins are born.
> 
> 
> Wow ~ Twins :baby::baby: Congrats
> 
> How are you feeling about it all? :shrug:Click to expand...

Excited, scared. I'm coping by reading lots and trying to prepare for it as best as I can.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

So then ladies, what are we all planning in the way of double pushchairs!? I thought chosing a single one was hard enough!! lol


----------



## you&me

I have ordered my pram :happydance: we went for the baby jogger double citiy mini select.


----------



## KellyC75

Animaniacs said:


> Yes, maybe they'd be even closer since they'd like the same girl/boy toys. But, as it is, they do play a lot together, as well as separate off once in a while. It's been fun watching them grow up. I just wanted to pop on an give some encouragement since I've been there! We're glad we planned them close. Actually, I'm a little worried about my 5+ year age gap with the new one, but the kids really want a baby and I'm sure it will all work out.

Ahh, thanks for letting us know ~ It really is encouraging :hugs:

And dont worry about your 5 year gap, my 8 year old adores his baby Sister :cloud9:



Ju_bubbs said:


> So then ladies, what are we all planning in the way of double pushchairs!? I thought chosing a single one was hard enough!! lol

.....Ohhh, I havent even thought this far! :dohh: Be good to hear what others are going for :thumbup:



you&me said:


> I have ordered my pram :happydance: we went for the baby jogger double citiy mini select.

:yipee: Will have to go & have a nosey at this one :winkwink:


----------



## pixydust

I'm also really interested to see what double's people are looking at getting! the idea of pushing around a huge double buggy is freaking me out!


----------



## you&me

The one I mentioned above that I have ordered is a side by side double, suitable from newborn...and fits through a single doorway :thumbup:


----------



## mumnbean

Hi there! My LO will be 23 months when this one is born... I'm glad they will be close in age and able to play together once they are a bit older. 

I just got another recommendation today for the baby jogger pram. I think I'll have to go shopping and have a look!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Pram wise, atm I'm considering the jane powertwin pro and strata carseat, OR, the icandy peach blossom, only downside of the icandy is its not all terrain like the jane one and i really need an all terrain one!


----------



## KellyC75

I have not really given prams much thought yet tbh

However when I have seen other mums pushing them around, so far I prefer the look of the ones that have a seat, under a seat iykwim? :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

No one answered my previous post about getting this thread moved! :nope:

Just thought if we had it moved, we may get more ladies from all stages of pregnancy, to share tips with :thumbup:

Let me know Girls :flower:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Yeah I know which ones you mean.. I'm not keen on those ones, i want one that I can fit the new babys car seat onto as well as a seat for my older baby, and it doesn't look like you can do that with those ones! Plus, when they get a bit older, one of them will be stuck with the most boring view lol!
I'm only thinking about it now coz I need to save hard to get it, so just want to know what sort of amount im needing to save!

As for moving the thread, sounds like a good idea to me!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

I've ordered a phil and teds explorer in apple so I can use it now for Amelia and further in to the pregnancy we're going to order the doubles kit :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi :hi: My daughter is 16 months so she will be 2 exactly when this bubs in born :)


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Aww, my 2nd baby was exactly 2 (well 2 and 3 days lol) when my 3rd was born.. that was a really lovely age gap, she was just old enough to get involved! She had her own little doll, and used to feed and change her doll whenever I was feeding/changing the baby.. she litrally coppoed everything I did with the baby, she loved it!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Aww thats so sweet, Ella has dolls, she feeds them bottles i'm trying to teach her how to put a nappy on it haha


----------



## Ju_bubbs

If you start teaching now, she'll be expert enough to change babys nappies when he/she arrives!!:haha:


----------



## KellyC75

Ju_bubbs said:


> Yeah I know which ones you mean.. I'm not keen on those ones, i want one that I can fit the new babys car seat onto as well as a seat for my older baby, and it doesn't look like you can do that with those ones! Plus, when they get a bit older, one of them will be stuck with the most boring view lol!
> I'm only thinking about it now coz I need to save hard to get it, so just want to know what sort of amount im needing to save!
> 
> As for moving the thread, sounds like a good idea to me!

Oh yeah, thats a good point about those pushchairs :thumbup: As I said, not really thought about it too much yet! :haha:



x__Hannah__x said:


> I've ordered a phil and teds explorer in apple so I can use it now for Amelia and further in to the pregnancy we're going to order the doubles kit :)

Ohhh, off to have a looky at this one :winkwink:



MiissMuffet said:


> Hi :hi: My daughter is 16 months so she will be 2 exactly when this bubs in born :)

Hiya :wave: Lovely to have you join us :flower: & congrats :cloud9:



MiissMuffet said:


> Aww thats so sweet, Ella has dolls, she feeds them bottles i'm trying to teach her how to put a nappy on it haha

.....Good idea, do you think we can teach them to do the night feeds :rofl:


----------



## babawishes

Hey I found your thread!!! Well back here again I'm 4 weeks pregnant and I have a 6 month old. Will have a read through the whole thread later but good luck to u all xx


----------



## KellyC75

babawishes said:


> Hey I found your thread!!! Well back here again I'm 4 weeks pregnant and I have a 6 month old. Will have a read through the whole thread later but good luck to u all xx

:wohoo: Glad you found us :yipee:


----------



## x Michelle x

Hi :) my LO is 5 months and I got a BFP yesterday!! 
Very excited but also a bit scared!! x


----------



## KellyC75

mherkes said:


> Hi :) my LO is 5 months and I got a BFP yesterday!!
> Very excited but also a bit scared!! x

Oh wow! :bfp: Congrats

Know just what you mean about being excited :happydance: & scared :wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

Hows everyones symptoms? :shrug:


----------



## babawishes

Got the old headache.... All day!! You?x


----------



## KellyC75

babawishes said:



> Got the old headache.... All day!! You?x


I have very tense shoulder & neck muscles, before I found I was expecting I was on tablets to help....So now its worse than ever!

I feel nausea every day, but thankfully no sick :sick:

Tiredness is the worst thing for me, im usually in bed early & so am missing spending time with DH :nope:


----------



## Louise N

There will be max 22 months between my toddler and LO. I'm really looking forward to having 2 close in age.

My symptoms - nausea, very tired and needing to get up to wee in the early hours.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

I'm just feeling REALLY sick all day at the moment! Tiredness tends to kick in at at around 2.30.. just in time for the school run!! lol


----------



## x Michelle x

No symptoms here yet :) 
With my last pregnancy my only bad symptom was the godawful heartburn... not looking forward to that again!!!
Did any of you ladies have a section for your last one? 
I had an emergency section and i'm really worried that my body isn't in good enough shape to carry a baby... I have the doc on Wednesday so i'll ask her but i'd prefer to hear from ladies who have been in my situation :) 
But saying that i'm not far off a size 10, in good health etc etc...


----------



## KellyC75

Louise N said:


> There will be max 22 months between my toddler and LO. I'm really looking forward to having 2 close in age.
> 
> My symptoms - nausea, very tired and needing to get up to wee in the early hours.

:wave: Lovely to have you join us ~ Congratulations :cloud9:

Think we have the exact same symptoms! :winkwink:



Ju_bubbs said:


> I'm just feeling REALLY sick all day at the moment! Tiredness tends to kick in at at around 2.30.. just in time for the school run!! lol

Ahh, yes.....The tiredness really does start to kick in then doesnt it! :sleep:



mherkes said:


> No symptoms here yet :)
> With my last pregnancy my only bad symptom was the godawful heartburn... not looking forward to that again!!!
> Did any of you ladies have a section for your last one?
> I had an emergency section and i'm really worried that my body isn't in good enough shape to carry a baby... I have the doc on Wednesday so i'll ask her but i'd prefer to hear from ladies who have been in my situation :)
> But saying that i'm not far off a size 10, in good health etc etc...

Yes, I have had 3 csections now, this will be the first one ive had so close together though ~ Little nervous, however my Nurse told me the only time they would really worry is if I was trying for a vbac, as there is a chance of rupture during the strain of labour.....Let us know what your Doctor says though :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Really dont want to speak too soon, but my nausea isnt as bad today :happydance: Its usually hell in the mornings

Fingers crossed :winkwink: There is hope for us all!


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Girls :wave:

Hows everyone doing? :flower: 

My MS has eased alot, which is great....But I am still really tired :sleep:

Exciting news though....My scan is in 6 days :yipee: See my countdown ticker :winkwink:


----------



## MiissMuffet

hello :hi:

My goodness it's tireing with a toddler. i have been in and out of hospital with hyperemesis and running around after my 16 month old is hard work. She has just entered the "climbing stage" :dohh: lots of fun, but i just wish i had the energy to play with her more right now :(


----------



## MiissMuffet

KellyC75 said:


> Hi Girls :wave:
> 
> Hows everyone doing? :flower:
> 
> My MS has eased alot, which is great....But I am still really tired :sleep:
> 
> Exciting news though....My scan is in 6 days :yipee: See my countdown ticker :winkwink:

yay for scan :dance:


----------



## KellyC75

Yey ~ We have been moved to 'pregnancy groups & discussions' :yipee:


----------



## 2nd time

hi there i have dd1 who was 17 weeks when i got prgnant with dd2 who was 11 weeks when i got pregnant with number three lol i am noe 8 weeks preg with 1 16 month old and a 4 month old the biggest age gap beween no1 and no3 24 months lol
have bad ms fe tired and just having to get on with it


----------



## KellyC75

2nd time said:


> hi there i have dd1 who was 17 weeks when i got prgnant with dd2 who was 11 weeks when i got pregnant with number three lol i am noe 8 weeks preg with 1 16 month old and a 4 month old the biggest age gap beween no1 and no3 24 months lol
> have bad ms fe tired and just having to get on with it


Hello :wave: Welcome 

You have lots of small age gaps ~ How do you find it? :shrug:


----------



## 2nd time

Well at the moment i have 2 dds 55 wees apart and its ok its not so good feeling sick all he time but i eventualy want 6 kids and am nearly half way there i can still get out the house early lol . i try to take the kids out evry day so my ldest oesnt get board i dont think its much different having 2 under 2 will have to see what three under three are like lol not sure i have enough hands as right now i cope quit well with oe under each arm


----------



## KellyC75

Anyone have scans coming up? :shrug:

Im extra looking forward to mine ~ As I still cant really believe im pregnant! :dohh:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Will this be your 1st scan Kelly?


----------



## KellyC75

MiissMuffet said:


> Will this be your 1st scan Kelly?

Yes, this is my 1st (12 week) scan :thumbup:

I know this sounds crazy :wacko:~ But I keep thinking they are gonna put the scanner on & say, nope, your not pregnant! :nope:


----------



## MiissMuffet

lol don't worry hun that is how i felt with my 1st bub. until i heard the heartbeat at 10 weeks then i was abit more confident but come scan day I was sure they were going to tell me i wasn't pregnant afterall :haha:

It's abit different this time though as i have already had a scan and seen the heartbeat so it's not a case of IS there a baby it will be more I hope the baby is ok eeeeeeeek, such a worry full time :dohh:


----------



## 2nd time

i had a scan last wee saw hb and everything but baby was messuring small but i do normally have small babies, i know this sounds mad but i thin its small because they havent seen the twin yet lol have another scan on 30th aug


----------



## MiissMuffet

2nd time said:


> i had a scan last wee saw hb and everything but baby was messuring small but i do normally have small babies, i know this sounds mad but i thin its small because they havent seen the twin yet lol have another scan on 30th aug

lol do u want twins? I'm sure they wouldve seen a twin if there was one hun :hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

MiissMuffet said:


> 2nd time said:
> 
> 
> i had a scan last wee saw hb and everything but baby was messuring small but i do normally have small babies, i know this sounds mad but i thin its small because they havent seen the twin yet lol have another scan on 30th aug
> 
> lol do u want twins? I'm sure they wouldve seen a twin if there was one hun :hugs:Click to expand...

me and dh would love twins lol was just worried about the baby being small as my dates are correct regardless of what the dr thinks we only did it once last month lol


----------



## MiissMuffet

How much smaller was it for the dates hun?


----------



## KellyC75

My DD is now sleeping until about 6-6.30am :sleep: Which is great

However im still totally shattered & if I dont sleep when she naps ~ By 3pm im ready to drop! :wacko:

How is everyone else coping? :shrug:


----------



## MiissMuffet

My LO slept from 8.30 last night till 8.30 this morning. i dont know how the heck that happened though i guess it was just a oncer


----------



## you&me

I got through those earlier days of exhaustion by napping when Amber had her nap in the afternoon :thumbup:


----------



## 2nd time

MiissMuffet said:


> How much smaller was it for the dates hun?

baby was mesuring 5mm which would be 6 weeks i was 7 and 4 days when i went


----------



## Beccagal

Hi, I also belong in this group :)
15weeks preggers with a 9 month.


----------



## KellyC75

Beccagal said:


> Hi, I also belong in this group :)
> 15weeks preggers with a 9 month.

:wave: Welcome ~ Lovely to have you join us

How are you finding pregnancy with a young one already? :shrug:

I see your from South Florida ~ I love it there, my Mum has a house there :thumbup:


----------



## Beccagal

KellyC75 said:


> Beccagal said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I also belong in this group :)
> 15weeks preggers with a 9 month.
> 
> :wave: Welcome ~ Lovely to have you join us
> 
> How are you finding pregnancy with a young one already? :shrug:
> 
> I see your from South Florida ~ I love it there, my Mum has a house there :thumbup:Click to expand...

t


Thanks Kelly!:hugs:
It has been pretty good other than my little one kicking me in the stomach. 
I was blessed that I was able to get her well trained to go to sleep at 6:40pm sharp.

So my bedtime starts at 7!!! Yup ,hot month in south florida.

How has it been for you? We are so excited to have 2 young ones close in age.:baby::baby:


----------



## KellyC75

Beccagal said:


> Thanks Kelly!:hugs:
> It has been pretty good other than my little one kicking me in the stomach.
> I was blessed that I was able to get her well trained to go to sleep at 6:40pm sharp.
> 
> So my bedtime starts at 7!!! Yup ,hot month in south florida.
> 
> How has it been for you? We are so excited to have 2 young ones close in age.:baby::baby:

My DD goes to bed at 6.30pm :sleep: Its great, as then I can have an early night myself, if needed! The early days of pregnancy were exausting, I was having dizzyness pretty bad & constant nausea & tiredness

I am excited, but nervous about the small age gap! :happydance::wacko: Ive only ever had big gaps, 10 years & 8 years! 

Whats the temp over there now? :coolio:


----------



## you&me

Kelly, did you get the results of your booking in bloods yet?

When they did mine at 8 weeks they found my ferritin level were very very low (iron stores)...due to having had aneamia with Amber, bleeding lots through/after my c-section and the back to back pregnancies...so they put me straight away on a tablet designed for multiples/close pregnancies called Galfer FA...and it has worked wonderfully!!!


----------



## KellyC75

you&me said:


> Kelly, did you get the results of your booking in bloods yet?
> 
> When they did mine at 8 weeks they found my ferritin level were very very low (iron stores)...due to having had aneamia with Amber, bleeding lots through/after my c-section and the back to back pregnancies...so they put me straight away on a tablet designed for multiples/close pregnancies called Galfer FA...and it has worked wonderfully!!!


I havent even seen anyone yet! :dohh:

Im going for my 1st scan tommorow & I assume i'll be given my paperwork ~ Will ask then when I can have my bloods done?

Thanks ~ Hadnt thought of that :flower:


----------



## you&me

:happydance: Scan day tomorrow!!!

I have just had my specialist doppler scan this morning which I have due to previous pre-eclampsia in both pregnancies, one resulting in a 29 weeker...all clear, looks like I am going full term again :happydance:

They also did an estimated weight on babies measurements...at 23.3 weeks my lil fella is a whopping 1lbs 8ozs and has jumped up to the 100th percentile :wacko: huge bubba!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Where has everyone gone that first joined? :shrug: Hope they are all good :hugs:

Im wondering if I should make a list on the front page of all our names, our youngest LO's ages & when we are due our new bubbas....:thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

you&me said:


> :happydance: Scan day tomorrow!!!
> 
> I have just had my specialist doppler scan this morning which I have due to previous pre-eclampsia in both pregnancies, one resulting in a 29 weeker...all clear, looks like I am going full term again :happydance:
> 
> They also did an estimated weight on babies measurements...at 23.3 weeks my lil fella is a whopping 1lbs 8ozs and has jumped up to the 100th percentile :wacko: huge bubba!!!

Thats great news :happydance: Sounds like a very healthy little bubba :baby:


----------



## you&me

Good luck for today Kelly, I hope your scan goes perfectly :hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

goo luc for our scan kelly

i think you should put a list on the front page you shoud inclued the age gaps

heres my details

due 9th march 2012

first dd 
second dd age gap 55 weeks
third bump in tum age gap 52 weeks from 2nd and 24 months from 1st dd


----------



## 2nd time

how was your scan post pics


----------



## you&me

Hoping everything went okay Kelly?


----------



## KellyC75

Hello Girls ~ Just wanted to update & explain why im not online

I recieved the most devastating phone call at 4.30am Thursday

My Darling, wonderful, caring, special, honest, Dad had passed away

Im in total bits, devastated & just dont know how to cope with day to day life right now :cry::cry::cry::cry: Truly the worst day of my whole life

'Dad im gonna miss you so very much ~ Part of my heart has broken forever


----------



## you&me

Oh no :hugs: I am so sorry for your loss Kelly :hugs:


----------



## 2nd time

i am so sorry kelly its so hard to deal with especialy as you are pregnant my thoughts are with you


----------



## KellyC75

Thankyou all for your kind thoughts ~ Your words mean so much to me at this terrible time & I mean that

My Dear Dad deserved so much more time, after working so hard for so many years, to build us a great future, he had only 1 short year of retirement, his life had just begun

This is truly the worst time of my whole life, my Mum is devastated, they had been together 36 years :hugs:

My Dad was always the one I could turn to for honest advice & im so so very sad that I dont have that anymore ~ I will miss him forever


----------



## KellyC75

How is everyone doing? :shrug:

I had my scan & my due date has changed to 1st March (but as having a csection, will be end of Feb) :baby:

Im also having a gender scan this Saturday :cloud9:


----------



## ellemonkey

My youngest will be 1yr and 1 week if sproglet arrives on time.

Sorry for your loss, OH lost his dad 5 years ago and but it still feels like yesterday, I hope you have lots of happy memories of him to help you through this time.


----------



## you&me

All good here :thumbup:

10 weeks left til baby exits via the sunroof :haha:

How is everyone?


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Sorry for your loss Kelly, I've not been in this thread for a while, and was hoping to come back to lots of good updates! I hope you're coping a little better now :hugs:

I have a gender scan this week too, so so excited!


----------



## KellyC75

ellemonkey said:


> My youngest will be 1yr and 1 week if sproglet arrives on time.
> 
> Sorry for your loss, OH lost his dad 5 years ago and but it still feels like yesterday, I hope you have lots of happy memories of him to help you through this time.


Thankyou for your kind words :hugs:

Welcome to the thread & Congrats :happydance:



you&me said:


> All good here :thumbup:
> 
> 10 weeks left til baby exits via the sunroof :haha:
> 
> How is everyone?

Eeeek! Only 10 weeks left! :baby: How are you feeling? :shrug:



Ju_bubbs said:


> Sorry for your loss Kelly, I've not been in this thread for a while, and was hoping to come back to lots of good updates! I hope you're coping a little better now :hugs:
> 
> I have a gender scan this week too, so so excited!



Thankyou for your kind words :hugs:

When is your gender scan? :shrug: Have you any inkling which gender you may be having? :shrug:


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Mine is Thursday evening! Absolutely no idea what so ever tbh!! I knew my last one was a girl straight away!


----------



## KellyC75

Ju_bubbs said:


> Mine is Thursday evening! Absolutely no idea what so ever tbh!! I knew my last one was a girl straight away!

Exciting :dance: Good luck for Thursday :happydance:

I really have no idea with this one either ~ Cravings arent pointing me in a particular direction either! :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

Please take a look at my thread & poll lovely Ladies :kiss:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/734244-pink-blue.html


----------



## Guppy051708

hi ladies! :wave:
I just wanted to join you all!
I currently have a 12 month old and i am due Feb 23rd!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Ooh 2 days before me!! Welcome :D


----------



## Guppy051708

nice! love that we are all due so close!


----------



## you&me

I feel great Kelly :happydance: How are you?

Exciting with all of these gender scans coming up!!


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> hi ladies! :wave:
> I just wanted to join you all!
> I currently have a 12 month old and i am due Feb 23rd!

Yey ~ Glad you joined us :dance:


----------



## KellyC75

you&me said:


> I feel great Kelly :happydance: How are you?
> 
> Exciting with all of these gender scans coming up!!

Wow ~ Your pregnancy has gone so well, its enough to make you broody! :haha:

Im not too bad thankyou ~ Really tired, should have an early night :sleep: but then dont feel that ive had any 'me time' :dohh:


----------



## you&me

This has been my easiest pregnancy out of the 3!! I obviously carry the genders completely differently :haha:

No pain or problems either from my c-section scar, which is great :thumbup:

Awww, if you need to grab an early night and sleep, do so!!...I am in bed at 10 most night's as Amber wants us to start the day at 6am :dohh:

I am starting to get a little scared at the thought of being a mum to 3 little people, especially with the two youngest being so close in age...eeekkkss!!


----------



## KellyC75

you&me said:


> This has been my easiest pregnancy out of the 3!! I obviously carry the genders completely differently :haha:
> 
> No pain or problems either from my c-section scar, which is great :thumbup:
> 
> Awww, if you need to grab an early night and sleep, do so!!...I am in bed at 10 most night's as Amber wants us to start the day at 6am :dohh:
> 
> I am starting to get a little scared at the thought of being a mum to 3 little people, especially with the two youngest being so close in age...eeekkkss!!

Well, hopefully your little Boy is as good for Mummy when he is here, as what he is whilst in your womb :baby::thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

ugh. vomited this morning :sick: i really thought i was done with that last week :(
i felt bad bc Isaiah was crying, but i couldn't help it...


----------



## KellyC75

How is everyone doing? :wave: How are you coping with things like carrying car seats? :shrug:

I had my first midwife appointment a few weeks back, I walked in with my DD in her car seat :baby: 

& said hello then gave my name...

The midwife looked at me like I was dumb :loopy: & said we dont see babies of that age here, you need to see the health visitor! :dohh: 

I was like 'im here for this one' pointing at my belly! :haha:


----------



## MiissMuffet

hey! Oh thats quite funny :haha: i bet she felt stupid after that.

I'm doing pretty good thankyou, just found out my bump is a pink one :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

MiissMuffet said:


> hey! Oh thats quite funny :haha: i bet she felt stupid after that.
> 
> I'm doing pretty good thankyou, just found out my bump is a pink one :cloud9:

:yipee: Congrats on the :pink: bump :yipee:

Im thinking of having a tally on the front page of all our names, dob's of LO's & due dates of new LO's :baby::baby:

What do you guys think, I hope it will make more people come back & chat, this thread seems to go stale! :dohh:

I know that I find it really helpful talking to others that are going through the same things :hugs:


----------



## MiissMuffet

that sounds great! Although i have no idea when little miss will get here it all depends on her growth if i need any intervention or not lol


----------



## Wantabean

hey ladies i dont think i have introduced myself here :wave: 
i have an 11 month old son and im due m second son on the 16th feb but he will be making his guest appearance on the 1st feb via section <3 well thats if he makes it that far lol he is being a rather naughty baby and has had me in hosp with contractions quite a few times already lol how are you all doing? im starting to find it hard to change nappys now that im getting a rather large bump lol trying to talk oh into doing all the changes but he isnt really up for it lol how are your los doing? 

Kirstie

xxxx


----------



## StarBound

Hello

I have to join this thread :D I have a 13 month old son & I'm due a yellow bump on dec 4th :)


----------



## KellyC75

Just popping in quickly, as have to get dinner done :munch:

Just want to say welcome to the new members :wave: Great to have you join us

Will come & chat more soon :coffee:

I will also get started on the front page member list later :thumbup:


----------



## Wantabean

starbound your baby is so so so gorgeous!! he is def a lil cutie :) how u finding your pregnancy? xxx


----------



## you&me

I have decided I am going to keep baking this bump...forever...

...I am so not ready for another baby :haha: I haven't even packed my hospital bag yet!!


----------



## KellyC75

Sorry I didnt come back last nite Girls :flower:

Yesterday was a day of going through rooms, cupboards, drawers etc deciding what we are taking, selling or giving away before our emigration, so last nite, I was shattered! :sleep:


----------



## YoungNImum

Can i join you girls :D

Im pregnant with my 2nd due 20th may, and my daughter is 10months, there will be a 17month age gap between my 2.

x


----------



## KellyC75

YoungNImum said:


> Can i join you girls :D
> 
> Im pregnant with my 2nd due 20th may, and my daughter is 10months, there will be a 17month age gap between my 2.
> 
> x

:yipee: Welcome ~ Be lovely to have you join us :wave:

Have you had your scan date through yet? :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

Im sorry I still havent done the front page yet...I promise I will :thumbup:

But as you can see on my tickers, I have a fair bit on right now! :loopy:


----------



## YoungNImum

KellyC75 said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Can i join you girls :D
> 
> Im pregnant with my 2nd due 20th may, and my daughter is 10months, there will be a 17month age gap between my 2.
> 
> x
> 
> :yipee: Welcome ~ Be lovely to have you join us :wave:
> 
> Have you had your scan date through yet? :shrug:Click to expand...

:cry: no scan date still :coffee:
hopefully sometime this weekk, fingers crossed very tightly!

how is the packing going :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

YoungNImum said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Can i join you girls :D
> 
> Im pregnant with my 2nd due 20th may, and my daughter is 10months, there will be a 17month age gap between my 2.
> 
> x
> 
> :yipee: Welcome ~ Be lovely to have you join us :wave:
> 
> Have you had your scan date through yet? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: no scan date still :coffee:
> hopefully sometime this weekk, fingers crossed very tightly!
> 
> how is the packing going :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes...fingers crossed :flower:

Dont ask about the packing! :ignore: :haha:


----------



## YoungNImum

KellyC75 said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> Can i join you girls :D
> 
> Im pregnant with my 2nd due 20th may, and my daughter is 10months, there will be a 17month age gap between my 2.
> 
> x
> 
> :yipee: Welcome ~ Be lovely to have you join us :wave:
> 
> Have you had your scan date through yet? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: no scan date still :coffee:
> hopefully sometime this weekk, fingers crossed very tightly!
> 
> how is the packing going :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...fingers crossed :flower:
> 
> Dont ask about the packing! :ignore: :haha:Click to expand...

it will all be worth it in the end, just remember to take it easy :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Todays 'bump pic' :kiss: Anyone else sharing?
 



Attached Files:







y1mcuOr2H3e6QGOjGXrc0sWBnhFQBPXMWA7xKEoXFyGwKactMkxUlLuDaCHVZPHYMRbhZxzuBb2TefqyvQdY7W3Iw_ByWh_x.png
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 26


----------



## YoungNImum

what a fantastic bump! i cant wait to show my bump pics, im just kinda bloated at the moment x


----------



## KellyC75

YoungNImum said:


> what a fantastic bump! i cant wait to show my bump pics, im just kinda bloated at the moment x

Its funny because no-one likes to ask if your pregnant, just in case you have some serious baby bulge left over from your last LO :haha:


----------



## MiissMuffet

hey! glad to see you are all doing well, welcome to the newbies :hi:

i'll try take a bumpie pic tomorrow :)


----------



## YoungNImum

:flower: my teenie bump pic took this morning 

has anyone thought about double prams yet? i like the hauck roadster but i dont no anyone with it to ask what its like 
x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0492.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## KellyC75

:wave:

I have posted messages to all those that 1st signed up for our thread, just saying it would be nice to see them on here again :coffee:

If we could get this thread busy & chatty, I think it will be a great support for all of us :flower:


----------



## fowler

My Baby is currently 7 months and I'm 10 weeks pregnant with baby no 2 eeek. I always wanted my children close together but reality has hit and some days I feel great and other days I'm thinking OMG am I mad. I'm sure this thread will be a great support:flower:


----------



## KellyC75

fowler said:


> My Baby is currently 7 months and I'm 10 weeks pregnant with baby no 2 eeek. I always wanted my children close together but reality has hit and some days I feel great and other days I'm thinking OMG am I mad. I'm sure this thread will be a great support:flower:

:wave: Welcome ~ Lovely to have you join

How have you been feeling so far? :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

YoungNImum said:


> :flower: my teenie bump pic took this morning
> 
> has anyone thought about double prams yet? i like the hauck roadster but i dont no anyone with it to ask what its like
> x

Lovely little bumpie :kiss: 

Ive just noticed your scan is on Halloween! :winkwink: Ive seen lots of Ladies with that scan date 

I have literally no idea about double prams! :wacko:


----------



## YoungNImum

KellyC75 said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> :flower: my teenie bump pic took this morning
> 
> has anyone thought about double prams yet? i like the hauck roadster but i dont no anyone with it to ask what its like
> x
> 
> Lovely little bumpie :kiss:
> 
> Ive just noticed your scan is on Halloween! :winkwink: Ive seen lots of Ladies with that scan date
> 
> I have literally no idea about double prams! :wacko:Click to expand...

Thank you, cant believe im kinda showing already :happydance: 
Ino im so dopey i said to OH halloween was sunday :dohh: so i just realised today its only on halloween! 

I really like thw hauck but iv only seen it online and i dont wont to get it if its really heavy wont fit in the car etx :shrug:


----------



## apple84

I haven't been on this this thread for several months (thanks for the reminder kellyc75). 

So many topics you guys have talked about! I'll try to catch up. 

Stroller - I bought a triple decker frame off a BnB friend with triplets, so I'll put the twins in their infant car seats in the frame and I've attached a bike seat for my son who will be 2 when they're born. After the twins grow out of the infant car seats I'll need something else. I've not been impressed with the triple strollers on the market (even the very expensive ones are flawed IMO) and besides I only have a car which wouldn't fit most of them anyways. I'll probably just use a double stroller for the twins and have my son walk. Or put one baby in a carrier if my son needs a rest. I already own a Phil&Teds stroller with the doubles attachment so I'll probably use that. I'd love to get a double umbrella stroller eventually too. 

My symptoms are different than they were when I last posted. No more MS, but my second trimester energy is gone and I am tired and sore most if the time. I spend alot of time in my recliner while watching my son. It's less interactive than I'd prefer, but my specialist says it's important to put my feet up lots. I don't have heartburn yet, which is miraculous, since I'm 25 weeks, but measuring closer to 30 weeks. I get alot of BHs though and they are quite uncomfortable. 

As for scans, I have one every 4 weeks. Babies are doing great and are both girls according to 3 scans. They are slightly above size for single babies right now which is awesome, but they will probably start slowing down in about a month as they run out of room. 

:hugs: Kelly - I know I am late, but I'm sorry to hear that your Dad passed away. 

Pics:
Triple stroller https://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/triple.jpg

24 week bump: https://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/photo-1.jpg

I think I'm caught up now :flower: Please excuse any typos as I typed this from my phone in bed :)


----------



## KellyC75

YoungNImum said:


> I really like thw hauck but iv only seen it online and i dont wont to get it if its really heavy wont fit in the car etx :shrug:

Have you thought about posting a new thread in the baby section :coffee:

You may get more replies :thumbup:


----------



## YoungNImum

hi Apple your bump is very cute and your pram looks amazing! glad your girls are doing well :)

Kelly: i have but no one replyd to the thread.


----------



## KellyC75

Hi 'apple84' :wave: So pleased to see you back on here :friends:

Wow ~ That is one awesome stroller :thumbup: Great idea

Im not suprised you are outa energy, your growing 2 babies there & doing a great job too by the sounds (& look) of it :baby::baby: You go Girl :kiss:

Many Congrats on the news that they are both little Girls, thats so lovely that they will be best friends forever :cloud9:

I also get a fair few BH, a little painfull, had them with DD, so dont panic about them as much this time around, plus I have no time to stop & think this time! :wacko:

Thankyou for your sympathy about my Dad, as I was reading back on this thread, getting everyones details to remind them of this thread, I was looking at my posts before he died...:cry: Just wishing I could turn back time :cry:

Hope you get the time to pop on here now & then, really think it will be good for us all to keep in touch :hugs:


----------



## x Michelle x

Hi :)
Well we're team blue this time around, just had out 20 week scan and everything is looking good :)
Got a cardiac scan in 3 weeks tho to try and see if the baby has a swollen neck/enlarged heart wall like Tabitha has to try and determine if this one will have Congenital Hypothyroidism too... Its a 1 in 4 chance and isn't preventable but its good to be prepared!!! 
My bump is getting bigger and bigger, i'll need to do a pic! 
I think i'm getting a 3rd hand phil and Teds from my friend, will be good if i do as will save a fortune! 
My LO is currently teething and not sleeping - its not fun! 

Hope you're all doing well?


----------



## KellyC75

YoungNImum said:


> Kelly: i have but no one replyd to the thread.

Just given it a cheeky 'bump' :winkwink:

I do think you should post it in the 'baby club' as it gets lots of people there :coffee:


----------



## YoungNImum

Just done it, i was abit confused on where to post it at first tbh. x

Michelle: your little girl is so cute love your avatar! I hope your little boy is ok good luck for the scan x


----------



## KellyC75

x Michelle x said:


> Hi :)
> Well we're team blue this time around, just had out 20 week scan and everything is looking good :)
> Got a cardiac scan in 3 weeks tho to try and see if the baby has a swollen neck/enlarged heart wall like Tabitha has to try and determine if this one will have Congenital Hypothyroidism too... Its a 1 in 4 chance and isn't preventable but its good to be prepared!!!
> My bump is getting bigger and bigger, i'll need to do a pic!
> I think i'm getting a 3rd hand phil and Teds from my friend, will be good if i do as will save a fortune!
> My LO is currently teething and not sleeping - its not fun!
> 
> Hope you're all doing well?

:wave: So good to see you back here :friends:

Congrats on team :blue: :cloud9: Wishing you good luck for the scan in 3 weeks time, what is Congenital Hypothyroidism (excuse my ignorance)

Your Daughter is just so adorable :cloud9: 
Teething is no fun :nope: My DD has just cut her top 2 teeth, they gave her (& me) many sleepless nights...When they finally arrived I was so relieved :dance: < that was me :haha:

Oh & last thing......'bump pic'... 'bump pic'... 'bump pic' :hissy: :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

Ok Girls...Im gonna post a list of us on the front page :happydance: So please let me know the following:

Your username & The age gap between your LO's & the teams they are on

Heres mine for example:

*Username: KellyC75

Age gap between LO's will be: 14 months  &* :pink:


----------



## x Michelle x

It's her thyroid, it's buggered! She has to take a tablet everyday to replace the thyroxine her body can't make. If not caught quick enough it causes slow growth and development but hers was caught on day 2 so fingers crossed all will be ok :) 
We got 4 teeth no probs, it's just the rest of them causing her jip! She is wide awake in her bed, being mega clingy just now but we've left the lights on and given her teddys to play with. I think we're having wonder week 37 too... Last night was the first night ever she has been hard to settle, I had to take her into the spare room and snuggle her to sleep!! 
What's so funny about bump pic?!!!


----------



## x Michelle x

Username: x Michelle x
Age gap: 12 months, pink & blue 
I'm on my phone so can't add smileys and pics!!


----------



## YoungNImum

KellyC75 said:


> Ok Girls...Im gonna post a list of us on the front page :happydance: So please let me know the following:
> 
> Your username & The age gap between your LO's & the teams they are on
> 
> Heres mine for example:
> 
> *Username: KellyC75
> 
> Age gap between LO's will be: 14 months  &* :pink:



Username: youngNImum

Lo's Age Gap: 17months :pink: & :yellow:


----------



## KellyC75

x Michelle x said:


> It's her thyroid, it's buggered! She has to take a tablet everyday to replace the thyroxine her body can't make. If not caught quick enough it causes slow growth and development but hers was caught on day 2 so fingers crossed all will be ok :)
> We got 4 teeth no probs, it's just the rest of them causing her jip! She is wide awake in her bed, being mega clingy just now but we've left the lights on and given her teddys to play with. I think we're having wonder week 37 too... Last night was the first night ever she has been hard to settle, I had to take her into the spare room and snuggle her to sleep!!
> What's so funny about bump pic?!!!

Aww ~ Bless her cottons, will she have to take those tablets for the rest of her life? :shrug: Im glad it was caught early & you will know if your next LO has it too 

I honestly dont remember teething causing too many problems with DS1&DS2 ~ In fact I dont think I even needed to buy a tube of teething gel! :thumbup:

DD is on tube 2 teething gel & im not really into giving it to her too much! :nope: Nelsons teether granules are pretty good, have you tried them? 

I didnt mean your bump picture was funny...I meant I was saying:

We want to see a bump pic....Then having a tantrum!! :haha: Love seeing bumpies :kiss: 
(Sorry, it got a bit lost in cyber translation what I was trying to mean! :winkwink:)


----------



## x Michelle x

She will indeed! It also means a lot of hospital trips (fortnightly to start with, 8 weekly now) and they take blood and monitor her growth.
We've got Ashton parsons, and gel and calpol but she seems to just want to play... Off to take her into the spare room with me! Don't want to get into bad habits but did it!
I thought that was what you meant about bump pics! I'll get one in the morning :)


----------



## YoungNImum

front page is looking fab!


----------



## x Michelle x

Woo hoo, I win!! :) xxxxx


----------



## KellyC75

:hugs: For your DD & you...Hospital trips & needles are not fun :hug:



x Michelle x said:


> Woo hoo, I win!! :) xxxxx

:wohoo:


----------



## Laurenmomma

Laurenmomma will have 16 month gap pink and yellow on way!!! Sorry on phone so can't use smileys etc! xx


----------



## apple84

Apple84
Age gap will be almost exactly 2 years, depending on when my twins decide to show up
Team :blue: and :pink::pink:

And wow alot of close age gaps here! Sometimes I look at my son and he still seems like a baby and can't believe he's about to be a big brother!

Good luck on your scan Michelle. I can't imagine how nerve-wrecking it would be to go in knowing there's a 1/4 chance of a problem. :hugs: I hope your baby is in perfect health.


----------



## apple84

Laurenmomma said:


> Laurenmomma will have 16 month gap pink and yellow on way!!! Sorry on phone so can't use smileys etc! xx

Clearly I am a BNB addict as I'm also on my phone, but have several smilies memorized :haha: :blush:


----------



## MiissMuffet

wow theres been abit of action since i left for bed last night :haha:

APPLE!!!!- i remember you from our last pregnancies!! congrats on Twins how exciting!!! :dance:

So...

MiissMuffet
24 month age gap :pink: & :pink:

:flower:


----------



## apple84

Congrats to you too Missmuffet. And our babies are only due a month apart (and mine are likely to be born early anyways).


----------



## MiissMuffet

It's funny the amount of people i run into from our old preggie boards that are going through it again at the same time :D


----------



## KellyC75

Morning Ladies :wave:

So went out for pizza last night :pizza: & totally ate too much, made myself feel :sick:

Then got home, ate a whole bunch of chocolate & drank a large bottle of chocolate milkshake....Why??? :dohh:


----------



## Wantabean

hey :wave: sorry i have been awol, i suck :rofl: lol
WANTABEAN age gap 14MONTHS and :blue: + :blue: :happydance:

I have been having a few issues this time round :( had a few episodes of really intense contraction type pains and i seem to have lost the ability to sleep longer than 3 hours at a time :( i am so so tired. hoping that a hard pregnancy is gonna result in a healthy baby and easy birth!! (getting a section but it would be nice to not have any issues after lol) i have the worlds worst heartburn its killing me!! lol

I bought my double buggy a few weeks ago as someone on BnB was selling it at a really good price so wanted to get it before someone else lol here is a pic of the same one 
https://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/stillacookiewhore/mydouble.jpg

i love it :) i put Cameron in it and he seemed to like it too lol was getting huge smile from him lol it folds really small and seems quite light being a double.

and here is my bumpy pic. i swear i was about this size the day i had Cam, i really was teeny with him, so im now worried at just how big am gonna be lol
https://i932.photobucket.com/albums/ad167/stillacookiewhore/24weekssplodge.jpg
excuse the dodgy shadows lol

in other news i am making the finally arrangements for Camerons birthday party. seems pretty crazy that my lil teeny baby is gonna be 1 in a few weeks and that he is gonna be a big brother lol it is really scary lol :dohh::dohh:
Cameron is so so teeny and im worried that this baby is gonna be bigger than him when its a few months old lol :rofl: 

how is everyone else doing? is anyone else worried about having a toddler and a newborn? im bricking it lol xxxx


----------



## KellyC75

Hi 'Wantabean'....Sorry to hear about your aches & pains :hugs: 

Heartburn is terrible, I had it so bad with DD toward the end of pregnancy, had a little with this one, but it comes & go's :thumbup: The tips ive heard that may help (& worth a try) is to eat small & often snacks in the evening, stretch your arms up high above your head for a short time (tried that last one the other day & didnt get woken with heartburn) 

Im also having a csection, did you have one with your Son? Im a bit nervous about coping with 2 LO's after this csection! :wacko:

Great double buggy :thumbup: I really should start having a look at them myself!

Great bumpie :kiss: You look amazing, such a neat bump
Im thinking of trying to 'dig out' bump pics with DD at this time, to compare sizes :winkwink:

What are you doing for Camerons Birthday? :cake: Will you be having a party? :bunny:


----------



## apple84

Gorgeous bump!! I too feel huge compared to last pregnancy, but there's two in there this time, so it makes sense. It's a little upsetting though, because I got away without stretch marks last time and my tummy went right back to normal (I never had a super model body, but at least my tummy was reasonably flat). But now the stretchmarks have started and I'm only 25 weeks. And I keep hearing horrid stories of "twin skin" and am worried my stomach will look like hamburger meat after this. :cry:


----------



## KellyC75

Apple, if your stomach was pretty flat before expecting the twins, I would say you have a great chance of bouncing back again :kiss:

When I was in the December Dreamer thread last year (when expecting DD) there was a beautiful lady having twins, you may have seen her around 'Nut_shake'....
She still looks completely stunning :sulk: (joking, she is lovely:friends:)


----------



## Wantabean

Yeah i had a section last time but it was an emergency and i got put to sleep as they didnt have time for spinal. Really worried about spinal this time :( i was the same last time round, didnt have a single stretchmark and snapped back to a uk size 6 after 5weeks. I have had stretchmarks creeping up up all over my legs and bum for a few weeks now :( none one my bump YET though lol apple im sure u will look great!! If u didnt have any last time im sure u wont get many this time. Im sure you will snap back quickly this time 2.
We are having a party for Cameron at the soft play area near my house :) really looking forward to it. Struggling a little bit tbh coz its been a hrd year! Bit hormonal as got told the day Cam was born that he wasnt gonna make it thru the night and here we are nearly a year later planning his party. Its def digging up a lot of feelings i thought i had forgotten. 
This is gonna sound quite bad girls but did u all plan to get pregnant again so quickly? Ours was most def a little surprise lol we were planning a few years age gap lol but if its ment to be!! Lol please dont anyone take that the wrong way though :) xxx


----------



## Louise N

Hello! (thanks for reminding me about the thread Kelly!)

There'll be 22 months between my 2. :pink: and :blue: 

:cloud9:

I'm finding pregnancy harder this time. I've got lots of aches and pains (probably from running around after my daughter at all hours :haha::dohh:) and am already having braxton hicks!!


----------



## apple84

Yep we got pregnant on our first try ... what we weren't expecting was two babies!! We actually only intended on two kids. Now we get a bonus :thumbup:

And yes pregnancy is way harder this time and have been having BHs since 16 weeks. They are getting more and more uncomfortable all the time.


----------



## LakensMommy11

OOOH thanks for reminding me as well. I was feeling terrible about this pregnancy, feeling like my son wouldn't understand but he's now almost 18 months and he's saying baby and pointing at my belly and giving it kisses and stuff. Just hope he isn't too jealous when she gets here. He will be 21 months then! I'm anxious but very nervous as well!


----------



## you&me

:wave: 36 weeks for me today...eeeeeekkkksss!!!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Apple- my mum had twins and she doesnt have a single stretchie so it IS possible! :D My pregnancy is harder this time too (and only 1 lol) I was sick with Ella, but VERY sick this time, being hospitilised, and at only half way i can barely walk with the sciatica. It is so fun isnt it :dohh: :lol:

you&me- happy 36 weeks! yay you must be the 1st in our group to pop I can't wait so excited for you! :dance: 

lakens mummy- i know how you feel- Ella points to my tummy and says bubba, and gives it kisses, when i say ruby she says bubba so she does know what we are talking about. But still at this age i'm not entirely sure she understands the concept of it. i hope she doesnt get jealous aswell :wacko:


----------



## apple84

:hugs: MissMuffet. Your pregnancy sounds harder than mine. And I have a close friend who had sciatica and I felt so bad for her. I am achy and sore and have uncomfortable contractions, but that's nothing compared to sciatica. :hugs:

Do any of you have trouble with an affectionate toddler that just isn't very gentle? The bigger and tighter my belly gets, the more painful it is when he climbs on top of me or accidentally elbows or headbutts me. I tell him it hurts, but he doesn't seem to get if :shrug:


----------



## Beccagal

Hi ladies, was wondering if all the running around and bending
Up and down / with our LO's will give us a higher chance of delivering early rather than late???
I wonder? What do u think?


----------



## apple84

Probably. First time mothers are more likely to go overdue anyways.


----------



## KellyC75

Sorry Girls ~ No time to catch up today...So busy, busy, busy! :loopy:

Be on tommorow though :coffee:


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck for your scan today YoungNImum  :baby::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## you&me

Kelly can you add me to the front page please?

Amber is 12 months and will still be 12 months when this baby is delivered by section in 3 weeks. blue bump for me x


----------



## x Michelle x

Hi Ladies!!! 
Oooh, You&Me are you going to steal the top spot from me! I think i'll be a year and week apart if i have my section a week before LO is due..
How was your scan youngnimum? i LOVE scans! Got an extra cardiac one for LO on the 25th Nov (LOs heart was perfect in last scan, but my daughter has an enlarged wall in her heart so they want to keep an eye) I'm not worried at all though :)


----------



## KellyC75

Wantabean ~ Dont worry about the spinal, you'll be fine....Just keep remembering how many they do all the time :winkwink:

Im so sorry you had such a worrying time after your little boy was born ~ That must have been so very awful....His party sounds fab & I bet he'll love it :bunny: :dance:

When expecting DD I had said she was defo our last, but then when she was around 8 weeks 'mother nature' started tapping me on the shoulder! :haha: I just knew I really wanted one more & to experience a smaller age gap (my others are 18 & 8) 
My others all took at least 6months/1 year to concieve, so what I didnt expect was to concieve on 1st month of 'ntnp'! :baby:




Louise N said:


> Hello! (thanks for reminding me about the thread Kelly!)
> 
> There'll be 22 months between my 2. :pink: and :blue:
> 
> :cloud9:
> 
> I'm finding pregnancy harder this time. I've got lots of aches and pains (probably from running around after my daughter at all hours :haha::dohh:) and am already having braxton hicks!!

:hugs: I sympathise....I have been getting these for some time now, such a pain....literally! :dohh:



Beccagal said:


> Hi ladies, was wondering if all the running around and bending
> Up and down / with our LO's will give us a higher chance of delivering early rather than late???
> I wonder? What do u think?

Well, I went shopping *all day* before DS2 was due & went into labour that night! :winkwink:


----------



## MiissMuffet

wantabean- so sorry i missed your post! Sounds like you had a rough time last time you gave birth, atleast this time the section is planned and you can be relaxed and things can go alot smoother :hugs: I had a bad birth also lots went wrong so i am extremely high risk this time round for birthing, so i'm still unsure how I should be birthing yet :S HOPEFULLY naturally but if 36 week scan shows a 10 pounder or the likes it might not end up going that way :dohh: Whatever is safer for both us and bubs though huh.

To answer your question- we actually started TTC when Ella was 5/6 months old. we wernt actively trying, i just wasnt on the pill (i think i went on for like a week then the thought of a sibling for ella was too exciting so i stopped :haha:). Then we were trying properly but it wasnt really happening as i am still breastfeeding and my cycles were WHACK like some of them 50 days long and often not even ovulating. my first "proper' cycle, 11 months later was the one we succeeded on (apart from a chemical 2 months before), so we did try early yes :lol:


----------



## KellyC75

Anyone get 'funny looks' from other people....Like 'you have a small baby & your pregnant!' :shock:

Im not a paranoid person, so I do know its happening...Feels like the same looks I got when I was 16 & pregnant! Difference is im almost 36 now! :dohh:


----------



## MiissMuffet

nope i havnt had any so far. perhaps its because Ella is walking around so maybe she doesnt look so "young" i dont know lol. But to be honest i havnt gone out much, and the people that do say something usually say wow you are going to be busy!

speaking of funny looks- i was 18 and I had my little baby brother with me in the shops, (mum was floating around somewhere) a stupid old biddy walked up to me with her walking stick, did a big tut tut and said in a loud voice "kids these days having children far too young". Normally i will let anything from a little old lady slide, but jumping to conclusions about other peoples lives is just not on, so i said something to her, i cant quite remember what, told her he was my little brother or something lol

oh yea and that just reminded me not long after that my mum was out with my baby brother and a man came up to the trolley and said to my wee bro "having a fun day out with nana today are you"? :shock: wwooooppppsssss!!!! :haha:


----------



## YoungNImum

My scan went well girls, even tho it was at half 2 i didnt get out till 5 i tell you something tho i slept well lastnight.
Baby is now due 18th may but may change again at 20k scan. Also got my 20wk scan booked for 6th jan and then a 28wk scan to monitor this babys growth ill post scan pics ina bit.
x


----------



## apple84

Glad the scan went well!

I'm sitting at the clinic right now doing the 2 hour gestational diabetes test (I failed the screening test). It's so gross. I had to fast and now I feel so nauseous after drinking that nasty drink on an empty stomach.


----------



## KellyC75

YoungNImum said:


> My scan went well girls, even tho it was at half 2 i didnt get out till 5 i tell you something tho i slept well lastnight.
> Baby is now due 18th may but may change again at 20k scan. Also got my 20wk scan booked for 6th jan and then a 28wk scan to monitor this babys growth ill post scan pics ina bit.
> x

So pleased all went well :baby::thumbup:



apple84 said:


> Glad the scan went well!
> 
> I'm sitting at the clinic right now doing the 2 hour gestational diabetes test (I failed the screening test). It's so gross. I had to fast and now I feel so nauseous after drinking that nasty drink on an empty stomach.

Hope its over with soon & you can get yourself some much needed food! :munch:


----------



## KellyC75

Having a really emotional day today (in fact, who am I kidding, been having them for a fair few days!) :cry:

I suppose with such a BIG move coming up it is to be expected, but its also scary ~ Dont like feeling down :nope:


----------



## apple84

I can't imagine how scary that would be. :hugs: and I'm sure the hormones don't help


----------



## Louise N

apple84 said:


> Do any of you have trouble with an affectionate toddler that just isn't very gentle? The bigger and tighter my belly gets, the more painful it is when he climbs on top of me or accidentally elbows or headbutts me. I tell him it hurts, but he doesn't seem to get if :shrug:

My LO isn't very gentle at all either. I'm trying not to draw attention to my bump now so she doesn't feel the need to poke it! They're very young I don't think there's any way of making them understand at this age. I do still naughty step her though if I tell her no and she continues



> Anyone get 'funny looks' from other people....Like 'you have a small baby & your pregnant!'

I've not had this thankfully. Most people who notice i'm pregnant again seem quite positive. Just remember if anyone is negative towards you it has nothing to do with them anyway!

Can you add me to the list on the front page please :flower:


----------



## apple84

I don't think our age gap (2 years) is very extreme, but when people find out it's twins I get all sorts of comments. "won't you be busy!" "I sure couldn't do it!" and the worst was "oh should I say congratulations or I'm sorry?" ouch!

Btw I passed that gestational diabetes test! It's crazy! My OB was so sure I'd fail, but it wasn't even a borderline pass. So now I can eat like a normal person :happydance: He might make me redo to the test in a month, but at least I can enjoy it for now. :thumbup:


----------



## Wantabean

i dont think anyone realises that i am pregnant again lol i have a proper full blown bump but i think they just think its left over from Cameron lol he is really really small for his age so just think im fat. when i tell people they always look really shocked and say 'o your brave' i just laugh but now im starting to get annoyed by it. grrrrrr lol sorry been awol ladies cameron is really ill at the moment. been to doctors twice now. they think he is teething and has picked up a bug at the same time so he is miserable. i am exhausted lol luckily oh has taken a few days off work as i have been up all night with cam so he has been letting me sleep during the day :) this is a huge accomplishment as normally we need to have massive arguments to get him to help out lol he is getting better as cam gets older though. 

how are you all? xxxx


----------



## KellyC75

:wave: Morning!

I have the dentist today...:-(

23 Weeks today :happydance: Not happy that my ticker stays the same though! :hissy: Its the little things! :haha:

Be back on later to catch up :coffee:


----------



## Louise N

apple84 said:


> Btw I passed that gestational diabetes test! It's crazy! My OB was so sure I'd fail, but it wasn't even a borderline pass. So now I can eat like a normal person :happydance: He might make me redo to the test in a month, but at least I can enjoy it for now. :thumbup:

Congrats!! I have that test in a few weeks. Is the drink really awful? I'm not looking forward to the fasting, I just know i'll be feeling very sick on the way to the hospital :wacko:


----------



## apple84

It's overly sweet, but it's more the gross feeling of sugar overload first thing in the morning after fasting that makes me feel nauseous. And then by the end I'm on a sugar low and feel so tired and weak. 

Good luck!


----------



## amy19604

Hiya :flower: I'm 19 weeks pregnant today and have an 8 month old little boy. This is our 4th, we also have a 12 yr old boy and 8 yr old girl. This pregnancy was a complete shock, it will be roughly a 13 month age gap, lo is 1 on the 27th feb and i'm due on 31st march. I've got a feeling this is another little boy! But a girl would be lovely too so i don't mind which it is :baby: We have our scan next friday, haven't decided whether to find out or not, but i bet once we are there i wont be able to resist :haha:


----------



## LilDreamy

May I join Please!! =]

My age gap isn't as close to everyone elses, but I think close enough??

My Baby girl Alexa is a year old right now. So they will be 21 months apart when Little one will be born. It's rough already! Alexa is hitting her terrible twos a year early lol. This is going to be rough! lol. But excited all the same.

And someone said they felt sad because their little one alive now, won't be the "baby" when your new little one is born. I deffinately am sad about that too. Some times I feel like it isn't fair to her. But I pray that I will be able to let her stay a baby for as long as I can. & Hope it isn't too overwhelming when newborn is born. =]


----------



## amy19604

That's something i'm also worried about, that our little boy wont get the attention he would of if there wasn't another baby coming along. The pregnancy is so hard with the tiredness mostly, but i'm trying to carry on as normal as possible as i dont want him missing out, but you know what it's like with pregnancy, there's days you just want to sit down or lay on the sofa. I can't imagine what it's going to be like when we have a newborn.
But my DH made me feel better by saying what he will miss out on with our full attention, he will gain getting a little brother or sister his own age, which will be nice for him growing up.


----------



## KellyC75

Hello Lovlies :wave: Im finding it harder to get on to B&B as much at the mo'....As you can see from my ticker, I only have 2 weeks until I emigrate to the other side of the world!! :argh:

I will try my best to get on as much as I can though :coffee: Cos I love this thread :cloud9:



Louise N said:


> Can you add me to the list on the front page please :flower:

:wave: Love to add you

Please fill this in, stating if your LO is Boy or Girl & if your new LO is Boy Girl or unknown yet :

Username: 
Age gap: 



amy19604 said:


> Hiya :flower: I'm 19 weeks pregnant today and have an 8 month old little boy. This is our 4th, we also have a 12 yr old boy and 8 yr old girl. This pregnancy was a complete shock, it will be roughly a 13 month age gap, lo is 1 on the 27th feb and i'm due on 31st march. I've got a feeling this is another little boy! But a girl would be lovely too so i don't mind which it is :baby: We have our scan next friday, haven't decided whether to find out or not, but i bet once we are there i wont be able to resist :haha:

Welcome :wave: Exciting for your scan on Friday :happydance:



LilDreamy said:


> May I join Please!! =]
> 
> My age gap isn't as close to everyone elses, but I think close enough??
> 
> My Baby girl Alexa is a year old right now. So they will be 21 months apart when Little one will be born. It's rough already! Alexa is hitting her terrible twos a year early lol. This is going to be rough! lol. But excited all the same.
> 
> And someone said they felt sad because their little one alive now, won't be the "baby" when your new little one is born. I deffinately am sad about that too. Some times I feel like it isn't fair to her. But I pray that I will be able to let her stay a baby for as long as I can. & Hope it isn't too overwhelming when newborn is born. =]

:wave: Welcome ~ Lovely to have you join

Congrats on your new pregnancy :baby:


----------



## Louise N

KellyC75 said:


> [
> 
> 
> Louise N said:
> 
> 
> Can you add me to the list on the front page please :flower:
> 
> :wave: Love to add you
> 
> Please fill this in, stating if your LO is Boy or Girl & if your new LO is Boy Girl or unknown yet :
> 
> Username:
> Age gap:Click to expand...

1st :pink: 2nd :blue: age gap will be 22 months


----------



## KellyC75

Added you Louise N :thumbup:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ive been suffering with a bad back for the past couple of days, not lower back pain (that I expect) more middle back pain ~ Its that bad it keeps me awake & I have to take paracetomol :cry:


----------



## Louise N

Hope your back pain eases off soon. I'm getting pains all around my hips this time, I too find it wakes me up at night :wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

Louise N said:


> Hope your back pain eases off soon. I'm getting pains all around my hips this time, I too find it wakes me up at night :wacko:

Thankyou :friends:

I asked the consultant about it today & he said that as it was my 4th pregnancy, my muscles wouldnt be as supportive now & so backache (at any point of my back) is 'normal' :(

I had terrible hip pain when expecting my DD, mostly in the 3rd Tri...So no doubt thats something else I have to look forward to! :haha:

Do you use a pillow to elevate one leg, I did find that helped a little :flower:


----------



## YoungNImum

i got my angelsounds this morning, cant wait tilli get 5mins to see if i can fond baby :D
x


----------



## KellyC75

YoungNImum said:


> i got my angelsounds this morning, cant wait tilli get 5mins to see if i can fond baby :D
> x

Howd it go, any luck? :shrug:


----------



## Mari30me

Hey ladies!! Can i join? I am pregnant with my 3rd baby. I have a 17 month old son. I also have a daughter who is 3. It is so much harder to be pregnant and look after little ones all day. No rest at all!


----------



## YoungNImum

KellyC75 said:


> YoungNImum said:
> 
> 
> i got my angelsounds this morning, cant wait tilli get 5mins to see if i can fond baby :D
> x
> 
> Howd it go, any luck? :shrug:Click to expand...

No luck this time, but gonna try few times a day, at least i heard my own heartbeat :thumbup:



Mari30me said:


> Hey ladies!! Can i join? I am pregnant with my 3rd baby. I have a 17 month old son. I also have a daughter who is 3. It is so much harder to be pregnant and look after little ones all day. No rest at all!

Hey welcome :hugs:


----------



## apple84

Yikes! I just visited a local mom with 5 month old twin girls and it scared the crap out of me ... and she didn't have any other kids either. Oh god I think I'm in trouble :(


----------



## KellyC75

Hey Girls :wave:

:yipee: Its my 'V' Day :dance:

Hope you are all doing Ok :flower: Im not gonna be online for a few days

Have a lovely weekend all ~ Speak next week at some point

Its my final countdown to emigration!! :plane: :argh:


----------



## you&me

Our little guy didn't want to wait around for his elective section date, and due to PET made his arrival by emergency section at 37w +1 day on Tuesday 8th November weighing 7lbs 15.5zs.

Mitchell Allan C (aka Mitch)
 



Attached Files:







Mitch.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## KellyC75

you&me said:


> Our little guy didn't want to wait around for his elective section date, and due to PET made his arrival by emergency section at 37w +1 day on Tuesday 8th November weighing 7lbs 15.5zs.
> 
> Mitchell Allan C (aka Mitch)

*I was just about to sign off.....Im so glad I didnt 

 Many Congratulations on your beautiful little Boy  He really is totally adorable 

Hope you are doing well 

Our 1st Baby for the group ~ *


----------



## MiissMuffet

:dance: CONGRATS!!!!!!! 

:hugs:


----------



## apple84

Congrats!! He's gorgeous!


----------



## MiissMuffet

congrats on 3rd tri apple! :dance:


----------



## KellyC75

Im not gonna be getting online much now, until we are settled in Australia at least :plane:

I will pop in when I can though...:flower:

Things are crazy & stressful! :wacko:


----------



## you&me

Good luck Kelly, I hope everything goes as smoothly as possible for you and your family :hugs:


----------



## Wantabean

Congrats you and me on the birth of your son :) :) 

How is everyone? I have just moved so wont be on properly untill i manage to get the internet transfered over :( i have felt quite lost without bnb :( boooo 

Xxxx


----------



## elephant29

HI guys :xmas3:

Hope you dont mind me butting in but I just found this thread. 

I'm Lucie, mum to a little girl who is now 13 mths and I am just over 29 weeks pregnant with a little boy! There will be 16 mths between them.

xxx


----------



## YoungNImum

hey welcome, x


----------



## mummylove

ive got a 21 month old daughter who i adore :) and about to pop a little boy lol


----------



## KellyC75

Hi lovelies :flower:

Im sorry I dont have time to update right now, literally only popping on for a minute

Just wanted to let you all know we have arrived in Australia :coolio: Felling a little emotional right now, but im sure thats to be expected

Hope you are all well & catch up soon :friends:


----------



## NuKe

hi ladies! can I join in too? :) I have a 21 month old daughter called Poppy and I'm due on 15th May!


----------



## elephant29

NuKe said:


> hi ladies! can I join in too? :) I have a 21 month old daughter called Poppy and I'm due on 15th May!

:xmas3::xmas3:


----------



## elephant29

mummylove said:


> ive got a 21 month old daughter who i adore :) and about to pop a little boy lol

:xmas3::xmas3:


----------



## apple84

Sorry I haven't been on much. Life has been pretty uneventful and I don't have much to add. I'm 31 weeks today and wishing it was more like 36 weeks. I'm beyond the size I was with my son just before he was born and find it hard to fathom still having over a month to go.


----------



## MiissMuffet

I have not been around much either, lots of things going on, house hunting and alsorts. 

NUKE!!- i remember you from my last pregnancy! So many of us are in here again it's so exciting! :D:D x


----------



## KellyC75

Welcome Nuke :wave:

Thanks for the updates Apple & MissMuffet.....

Can we please see a bumpie picture Apple? :kiss:

MissMuffet, how are you finding house hunting whilst pregnant with a LO...:shrug: Im finding it awful, I just want to be settled & im far from feeling that right now :nope:


----------



## KellyC75

NuKe said:


> hi ladies! can I join in too? :) I have a 21 month old daughter called Poppy and I'm due on 15th May!

Just wanting to add you to the front page, but my baby brain, along with it being 6.45am here isnt letting me calculate your LO's age gap difference! :blush:


----------



## apple84

31 weeks with twins:
https://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/31weeks.jpg


----------



## KellyC75

Wow apple, no wonder you cant wait for B.day to arrive ~ Looking beautiful though :kiss: (I know you prob dont feel it, but you do) :flower:


----------



## MiissMuffet

KellyC75 said:


> Welcome Nuke :wave:
> 
> Thanks for the updates Apple & MissMuffet.....
> 
> Can we please see a bumpie picture Apple? :kiss:
> 
> MissMuffet, how are you finding house hunting whilst pregnant with a LO...:shrug: Im finding it awful, I just want to be settled & im far from feeling that right now :nope:

We only just started looking as we havnt had any money for bond until now. I just want out of here and be settled before bubs arrives :brat: but theres so much competetion as because of the earthquakes the demand for houses on this side of town are alot higher :dohh: i'm NOT looking foward the whole packing and cleaning up part


----------



## MiissMuffet

apple84 said:


> 31 weeks with twins:
> https://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/31weeks.jpg

You look lovely :D


----------



## KellyC75

My 28 week bumpie....:baby:
 



Attached Files:







28 Weeks ~ DD2.png
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## apple84

Great bump!!


----------



## KellyC75

Just popping back on here to bump the thread & noticed apple84 has had her twins ~ Many Congrats :baby::baby: They are adorable :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

Hows everyone else doing? :shrug:

Im getting a bit nervous, as I only have 3 weeks to go & still havent bought a darn thing! :blush: Been so busy with the 3 moves we have done since November 

Good news from here though, we have bought our 1st Aussie home & move in 4 days before LO arrives via csection :happydance:


----------



## MiissMuffet

yea i'm very unorganised lol. Oooh I just seen apple has had her girls! :dance:


----------



## KellyC75

MiissMuffet said:


> yea i'm very unorganised lol. Oooh I just seen apple has had her girls! :dance:

Hows your house situation, are you about to move? :shrug: Sorry baby brain makes me forget these things!


----------



## MiissMuffet

We moved almost 4 weeks ago! :D :D So glad thats all over lol, still got some boxes to unpack and i better get baby stuff sorted as I have already been contracting and stuff :wacko: x


----------



## KellyC75

Wantabean has also had her LO ~ :baby: Many Congrats


----------



## MiissMuffet

babies everywhere!!!!!! lol


----------



## apple84

Yes they're here! At 36 weeks I begged my dr to induce me, but he said no. Luckily I went into labour on my own 3 days later - Jan 16. It was a really smooth birth and the girls are doing awesome. Bfing like champs (as I type this actually) and gaining lots of weight. They started out at 5lbs14oz and 5lbs8oz and are both 6 1/2lbs now!

Juggling my 2 year old son has been the biggest challenge and I'm nervous aboutweaning him off day are and having all three on my own all day every day. 

https://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/DSC05309.jpg
Clara - 2 weeks old
https://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/CDSC05359.jpg
Ainslie - 2 weeks old
https://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/ADSC05358.jpg

I hope you are all doing well too!


----------



## KellyC75

apple84 said:


> Yes they're here! At 36 weeks I begged my dr to induce me, but he said no. Luckily I went into labour on my own 3 days later - Jan 16. It was a really smooth birth and the girls are doing awesome. Bfing like champs (as I type this actually) and gaining lots of weight. They started out at 5lbs14oz and 5lbs8oz and are both 6 1/2lbs now!
> 
> Juggling my 2 year old son has been the biggest challenge and I'm nervous aboutweaning him off day are and having all three on my own all day every day.
> 
> https://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/DSC05309.jpg
> Clara - 2 weeks old
> https://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/CDSC05359.jpg
> Ainslie - 2 weeks old
> https://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/ADSC05358.jpg
> 
> I hope you are all doing well too!


Oh my :cloud9::cloud9: They are totally adorable

Congrats to you :baby::baby: 

Good luck to you ~ I am nervous as heck about having one new LO & a young baby already......So you are my inspiration :thumbup:


----------



## MiissMuffet

beautiful!!! Well done you! And what awesome weights they are! you must be so proud xx


----------



## KellyC75

:saywhat: ONLY 3 weeks until I have the baby!! :argh:

Gotta start getting ready me thinks!!.....:help:


----------



## KellyC75

How is everyone? :shrug: Gone a bit quiet on here!


----------



## apple84

Life is busy with three kids lol! The girls are almost 4 weeks old and Andrew is finally starting to adjust to having his sisters around. I'm doing well, but would LOVE to sleep for more than 2 hours in a row :sleep:


----------



## KellyC75

apple84 said:


> Life is busy with three kids lol! The girls are almost 4 weeks old and Andrew is finally starting to adjust to having his sisters around. I'm doing well, but would LOVE to sleep for more than 2 hours in a row :sleep:

:wave:

I think your amazing caring for 2 babies & a young 'un :thumbup:

How do you manage in the daytime, when say....they all want something at the same time :wacko:


----------



## apple84

I've had a lot of help, so so far I haven't had to have all three on my own for very long periods of time. But in general, I deal with whoever's need is most pressing. Andrew often is the one who has to wait, but not always. If I'm in the middle of cleaning him up after eating or changing his diaper the babies have to wait. And sometimes I have no choice but to let one baby cry while I change the other one's diaper. Overall it hasn't been as chaotic as it could be though.


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi ladies! Meet my leap year baby Ruby Mae :) born 38w3d weighing 8lb12oz. Will tell more detail once I'm home :)

I hope this works

https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd420/indie851/bfb0e17b.jpg

https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd420/indie851/9ce01b21.jpg

https://i1218.photobucket.com/albums/dd420/indie851/61fb7955.jpg


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats missmuffet, she is adorable :cloud9: Love the pic of you all together


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Girls :flower: No time/or energy to read back 

My 4th csection was a complicated one, firstly the spinal took ages to get right & I had shooting pains to my foot which scared the hell out of me!

Then they opened me up & found that my uterus was already open, my old scar had split inside me & the only thing holding LO in was her amniotic sac! :shock: My bladder was also 'stuck' to my old scar tissue!......Obviously they didnt tell me until after the op, but I knew something was wrong, as it took sooooo long

Im in alot of pain (my worst csection of them all) & I am suffering with spinal headaches/visual disturbances & numbess :cry:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

But the fantastic news is.....

We are very happy to announce the safe arrival of

 Oceana 

Born Friday 24th February 2012 at 14.12

Weighing 9lbs 2oz

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Oh wow I'm glad I didn't read that before my section, I was so scared! I'm so sorry things didn't go as planned, but so happy for you for the birth of your beautiful bub. Congrats xxx


----------



## KellyC75

MiissMuffet said:


> Oh wow I'm glad I didn't read that before my section, I was so scared! I'm so sorry things didn't go as planned, but so happy for you for the birth of your beautiful bub. Congrats xxx


Ooops, didnt think I may scare people with that :dohh:

But......Im pretty sure it was because this was my 4th csection, so much old scar tissue, in fact, they had to cut that all away too!


----------



## apple84

Wow that IS scary!! I'm glad you're ok! Were you told not to have any more kids after this?


----------



## KellyC75

apple84 said:


> Wow that IS scary!! I'm glad you're ok! Were you told not to have any more kids after this?

Yes, the surgeons came & told me NOT to have any more

They said the risk would be bleeding to death or losing my bladder! 

Thank the Lord I am blessed with 4 lovely Children :cloud9:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Yea I was terrified going into theatre I was offered a general to go to sleep (but I declined lol) I prob would have run away if I'd read that 1st, u poor thing! I'm glad you r ok, and I hope u don't take too long to recover! 

I'm hoping to go home tomorrow but now they have found a red patch by my wound so have drawn around it to see if it grows I hope it's not an infection I wanna go home


----------



## LittlePeople

So glad that I've found this thread :) We have a 9 month old daughter and we've just found out we are pregnant again - not exactly sure how far along I am but could be 5-12 weeks! So there will be a 16-18 month gap between LO's :) 

Hope everyone's well! Will be nice to chat to other mummies with small gaps! :flower:


----------



## Beccagal

Congrats littlepeople, you must be so excited!!!
Enjoy the journey and here's to a H & H 9!!!
:hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

LittlePeople said:


> So glad that I've found this thread :) We have a 9 month old daughter and we've just found out we are pregnant again - not exactly sure how far along I am but could be 5-12 weeks! So there will be a 16-18 month gap between LO's :)
> 
> Hope everyone's well! Will be nice to chat to other mummies with small gaps! :flower:

:wave: Welcome & Congrats on your pregnancy




MiissMuffet said:


> Yea I was terrified going into theatre I was offered a general to go to sleep (but I declined lol) I prob would have run away if I'd read that 1st, u poor thing! I'm glad you r ok, and I hope u don't take too long to recover!
> 
> I'm hoping to go home tomorrow but now they have found a red patch by my wound so have drawn around it to see if it grows I hope it's not an infection I wanna go home

Hows things going? :flower: Are you allowed home yet?


----------



## KellyC75

Gonna ask admin if this thread can move to a more general area....Will also change title to:

Close age gaps ~ Please join us (or something along those lines).....

Any ideas on a good new name? :shrug:


----------



## davidjoemum

hi i have baby boy he is gonna be 1 year on 31st march and my c-section with my daughter is scheduled for 28th march so my kiddies going to be 362 days apart!!!!


----------



## 17thy

I have a 16 month old. She was about 13.5 months when we conceived this baby. There will be a 22 month (almost 23) gap.


----------



## apple84

I'm going crazy this week with 3 under 2. Ugh! Anyone want to come hold a baby or two? Pretty please?


----------



## KellyC75

Welcome to the new members :wave:

17thy ~ I love, love, love your Daughters name :kiss: 
I would have named my LO that, but didnt want it shortened to 'Em' (long story...but have a strong dislike for someone with the name Em!:dohh:)



:hugs: Apple, I can only imagine how hard it must be for you :flower: Do you have any help?


----------



## KellyC75

davidjoemum said:


> hi i have baby boy he is gonna be 1 year on 31st march and my c-section with my daughter is scheduled for 28th march so my kiddies going to be 362 days apart!!!!

Not long to go ~ :baby::happydance:

How are you feeling, hows your prenancy going? :shrug:


----------



## apple84

KellyC75 said:


> :hugs: Apple, I can only imagine how hard it must be for you :flower: Do you have any help?

My mom and sister help occasionally. The real problem is that my husband has had to work a lot of evenings lately which leaves me putting my son to bed while dealing with two clingy cluster feeding babies. Last night was better though. Andrew was asleep at 8, one twin at 8:30 and then I finally got the other twin to sleep at 10.


----------



## davidjoemum

KellyC75 said:


> davidjoemum said:
> 
> 
> hi i have baby boy he is gonna be 1 year on 31st march and my c-section with my daughter is scheduled for 28th march so my kiddies going to be 362 days apart!!!!
> 
> Not long to go ~ :baby::happydance:
> 
> How are you feeling, hows your prenancy going? :shrug:Click to expand...

oh darling thanx for asking I have all aches and pains you can ask for lol
carpal tunnel syndrome, spd, walking is struggle getting up from sitting position is agony, you name it!!!!!!!!!!
im just sitting every evening and moaning to my Oh how im hurting and all that and he goes "you shut up in the end of this you gonna have beautiful baby girl!!!!" or just call me moany cow!!!!!!well what can I do he is just a men!!!!!
when we found out that im pregnant again we was shocked!i fell awful for my little boy i thought that im betraying him but now i wouldnt change a thing he will have full time mate to play with!
i cant wait to meet my little girl!!!!


----------



## KellyC75

apple84 said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs: Apple, I can only imagine how hard it must be for you :flower: Do you have any help?
> 
> My mom and sister help occasionally. The real problem is that my husband has had to work a lot of evenings lately which leaves me putting my son to bed while dealing with two clingy cluster feeding babies. Last night was better though. Andrew was asleep at 8, one twin at 8:30 and then I finally got the other twin to sleep at 10.Click to expand...

You are amazing :thumbup:~ I find it hard enough with a toddler & one new baby :baby:

Look after yourself :flower:



davidjoemum said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davidjoemum said:
> 
> 
> hi i have baby boy he is gonna be 1 year on 31st march and my c-section with my daughter is scheduled for 28th march so my kiddies going to be 362 days apart!!!!
> 
> Not long to go ~ :baby::happydance:
> 
> How are you feeling, hows your prenancy going? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> oh darling thanx for asking I have all aches and pains you can ask for lol
> carpal tunnel syndrome, spd, walking is struggle getting up from sitting position is agony, you name it!!!!!!!!!!
> im just sitting every evening and moaning to my Oh how im hurting and all that and he goes "you shut up in the end of this you gonna have beautiful baby girl!!!!" or just call me moany cow!!!!!!well what can I do he is just a men!!!!!
> when we found out that im pregnant again we was shocked!i fell awful for my little boy i thought that im betraying him but now i wouldnt change a thing he will have full time mate to play with!
> i cant wait to meet my little girl!!!!Click to expand...


The last weeks really are the hardest in pregnancy arent they :hugs: & I think its only other woman that have been through it that can really understand ~ So feel free to moan away on here :flower:

I felt awful for my Daughter when I found out I was expecting again & I was worried the whole time, in fact, its only now my DD2 is here that I just know they are gonna love having each other :baby::hugs::baby: 
My DD is just great with her little sister, she is just young enough to not have any jealous feelings & she is so gentle with her ~ It really is a lovely age gap (if very hard work in these early months!:wacko::sleep:) :winkwink:


----------



## apple84

:hugs: the end of pregnancy is so hard. Even life with 2 newborns and a toddler is easier than that. 

I also felt bad for my son. I mean what a shock to go from being the only child to one of three overnight! The first 2 weeks were rough, but it's like he forgot that they haven't always been here now. There's less jealousy than I expected and most of the time he just ignores them. When he does interact he is very sweet - cuddling, holding hands and saying "oh no mom baby frying (crying)"


----------



## KellyC75

How does everyone find going out? :shrug: Shopping & things?


----------



## MiissMuffet

hi ladies, havnt had the chance to jump on it awhile- well i do, but whenever i have free time it consists of stuff like washing, napping, cleaning etc. It's been almost 3 weeks since my section and I'm feeling pretty good. My scar is real sore though, and my tummy around it is really sensitive, my clothes wipe against it and it feels like i'm rubbing it with sand paper :wacko:

Kelly- We have only gone shopping with the 2 girls once so far- My OH is home for another week yet so I havnt had to do things on my own. I have a single pram and a mei tai but i cant wear the mei Tai yet and even when i can i cant use it because the straps arnt long enough grrr so i have to get someone to extend them for me :(

My Ella is loving being a big sister. She turned 2 on friday. She gets upset when we take "the bubba" away from her lol. And she always trying to kiss her. We just got to watch her because she always trying to poke her in the face and stuff- not to hurt her, just being curious.

The baby blues hit on day 6, and have tapered off somewhat, i'm not crying every day now but still get down abit, it scared me as i had horrible pnd after having Ella and I was terrified of going down that road again. I think i'm going to be ok though.

I hope everyone else is doing good xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hi.... :) I was hoping I could join? :) I have two boys ten months apart (aged 7 months and 17 months) and am pregnant with my 3rd ... think there will be a 14 month gap and a 24 month gap but dates will be confirmed by US... :)


----------



## KellyC75

CharlieKeys said:


> Hi.... :) I was hoping I could join? :) I have two boys ten months apart (aged 7 months and 17 months) and am pregnant with my 3rd ... think there will be a 14 month gap and a 24 month gap but dates will be confirmed by US... :)

Congrats ~ Your little boys are adorable :cloud9:

Congrats on your pregnancy, I have much respect for you...It was hard being pregnant with just one LO :flower: When is your US?

So, having the small age gap cant be that bad, as your doing it again :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

If your not on the front page, please fill in the following & i'd be happy to add you :coffee:
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Username: 
Age gap: ~ LO Boy or Girl? 
Epected LO pink,blue or yellow?


----------



## KellyC75

MiissMuffet said:


> hi ladies, havnt had the chance to jump on it awhile- well i do, but whenever i have free time it consists of stuff like washing, napping, cleaning etc. It's been almost 3 weeks since my section and I'm feeling pretty good. My scar is real sore though, and my tummy around it is really sensitive, my clothes wipe against it and it feels like i'm rubbing it with sand paper :wacko:
> 
> Kelly- We have only gone shopping with the 2 girls once so far- My OH is home for another week yet so I havnt had to do things on my own. I have a single pram and a mei tai but i cant wear the mei Tai yet and even when i can i cant use it because the straps arnt long enough grrr so i have to get someone to extend them for me :(
> 
> My Ella is loving being a big sister. She turned 2 on friday. She gets upset when we take "the bubba" away from her lol. And she always trying to kiss her. We just got to watch her because she always trying to poke her in the face and stuff- not to hurt her, just being curious.
> 
> The baby blues hit on day 6, and have tapered off somewhat, i'm not crying every day now but still get down abit, it scared me as i had horrible pnd after having Ella and I was terrified of going down that road again. I think i'm going to be ok though.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing good xx

Happy belated 2nd Birthday to Ella :cake:

How are you feeling now :flower: Lovely to hear from you

Your LO is totally adorable :baby::cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

apple84 said:


> When he does interact he is very sweet - cuddling, holding hands and saying "oh no mom baby frying (crying)"

And that is exactly what makes it all soooo worth it hey ~ Adorable :cloud9:


----------



## apple84

I only go shopping now with another adult or I only take one of the three with me.


----------



## CharlieKeys

KellyC75 said:


> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> Hi.... :) I was hoping I could join? :) I have two boys ten months apart (aged 7 months and 17 months) and am pregnant with my 3rd ... think there will be a 14 month gap and a 24 month gap but dates will be confirmed by US... :)
> 
> Congrats ~ Your little boys are adorable :cloud9:
> 
> Congrats on your pregnancy, I have much respect for you...It was hard being pregnant with just one LO :flower: When is your US?
> 
> So, having the small age gap cant be that bad, as your doing it again :winkwink:Click to expand...

Awww thank you :) I think so too but obviously very biased :)

Not sure yet - still waiting for the letter to come through! Hoping it's not going to be too much longer! :haha: nah the boys are pretty much a doddle now! It was so hard the first two/three months .... hopefully this baby will be a lot easier than Henry was! 



How's everyone doing? :) Do you all love having small age gaps?


----------



## CharlieKeys

KellyC75 said:


> If your not on the front page, please fill in the following & i'd be happy to add you :coffee:
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Username:
> Age gap: ~ LO Boy or Girl?
> Epected LO pink,blue or yellow?

Username: CharlieKeys
Age Gap: 10 months - :blue: and :blue:
Expected LO: :yellow: (at the moment!)


----------



## KellyC75

CharlieKeys said:


> nah the boys are pretty much a doddle now!

:wohoo: Now this is just what we need to hear! :happydance:


----------



## MiissMuffet

KellyC75 said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, havnt had the chance to jump on it awhile- well i do, but whenever i have free time it consists of stuff like washing, napping, cleaning etc. It's been almost 3 weeks since my section and I'm feeling pretty good. My scar is real sore though, and my tummy around it is really sensitive, my clothes wipe against it and it feels like i'm rubbing it with sand paper :wacko:
> 
> Kelly- We have only gone shopping with the 2 girls once so far- My OH is home for another week yet so I havnt had to do things on my own. I have a single pram and a mei tai but i cant wear the mei Tai yet and even when i can i cant use it because the straps arnt long enough grrr so i have to get someone to extend them for me :(
> 
> My Ella is loving being a big sister. She turned 2 on friday. She gets upset when we take "the bubba" away from her lol. And she always trying to kiss her. We just got to watch her because she always trying to poke her in the face and stuff- not to hurt her, just being curious.
> 
> The baby blues hit on day 6, and have tapered off somewhat, i'm not crying every day now but still get down abit, it scared me as i had horrible pnd after having Ella and I was terrified of going down that road again. I think i'm going to be ok though.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing good xx
> 
> Happy belated 2nd Birthday to Ella :cake:
> 
> How are you feeling now :flower: Lovely to hear from you
> 
> Your LO is totally adorable :baby::cloud9:Click to expand...

I'm doing ok thank you, OH goes back to work on Monday so I'm Abit nervous eeeek


----------



## KellyC75

MiissMuffet said:


> I'm doing ok thank you, OH goes back to work on Monday so I'm Abit nervous eeeek


Aww, you'll be fine & after the initial first day or two, you'll start to get your own routine & it'll feel good :thumbup:

My DH went back at 1 week :winkwink:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Yea we arnt in a routine yet as OH has been home, but I'm sure we will pretty quickly. i just hope i can get Roo to go down earlier so i can go to sleep ear;ier as Ella has been getting up early lately :wacko: It's been good having him home, but i'm ready for him to go back lol I think we are starting to drive each other a little insane :/

How did you manage with the wee ones by yourself so soon after your section? Well done!!


----------



## KellyC75

MiissMuffet said:


> Yea we arnt in a routine yet as OH has been home, but I'm sure we will pretty quickly. i just hope i can get Roo to go down earlier so i can go to sleep ear;ier as Ella has been getting up early lately :wacko: It's been good having him home, but i'm ready for him to go back lol I think we are starting to drive each other a little insane :/
> 
> How did you manage with the wee ones by yourself so soon after your section? Well done!!



I find putting my youngest one down to sleep first (as she can take a while to settle) then the older one (as she settles herself quickly) :sleep:

Then I jump into bed myself & try to catch up....Can sometimes get an hour :happydance:

The only problem I found was lifting my older LO into her cot, DH said I shouldnt & to just put her on a mattress on the floor............Yeah, right, like she'd stay there! :haha::dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

:bunny: Oceana is 1 month old today :cake:


----------



## LilDreamy

oh wow, I forgot I was in this group! Was gonna add myself but saw I was already on the first page. :haha:

How is everyone??

Myself, I don't know... I don't feel I'm enjoying and connecting to this baby as well as I did with Alexa. :cry: I nearly act as if I'm not pregnant... It still hasn't sunk in... And I don't really think about baby. How horrible is that? I guess it has to do with me wanting to give Alexa 100. % of my love and attention while I still can. But I feel horrible... Because U fear baby inside of me can feel that? :nope:

I'm exited and happy and know I will love baby when he or she gets here.

I find out the sex on Tuesday. So maybe that will help me feel more connected. :D


----------



## KellyC75

LilDreamy said:


> oh wow, I forgot I was in this group! Was gonna add myself but saw I was already on the first page. :haha:
> 
> How is everyone??
> 
> Myself, I don't know... I don't feel I'm enjoying and connecting to this baby as well as I did with Alexa. :cry: I nearly act as if I'm not pregnant... It still hasn't sunk in... And I don't really think about baby. How horrible is that? I guess it has to do with me wanting to give Alexa 100. % of my love and attention while I still can. But I feel horrible... Because U fear baby inside of me can feel that? :nope:
> 
> I'm exited and happy and know I will love baby when he or she gets here.
> 
> I find out the sex on Tuesday. So maybe that will help me feel more connected. :D

:wave: Great to see you back here

I think alot of people have forgotton they joined this group, which is a shame, because I really think its so nice to have support from those in the exact same situation :hugs:

Dont feel bad about the way you are feeling, I was exactly the same, we are just so busy with our LO's we dont have time to sit & 'coo' all day over the unborn baby, it does not mean we love them any less :hugs:

Good luck for your scan on Tuesday, I really think that will help too, I had 2 private scans during my DD2's pregnancy, but my advice.....If you can, get a babysitter for your LO, otherwise you sont fully concentrate on the new LO :dohh: 

Be sure to come back & update us on :pink: or :blue: ~ How exciting :happydance:


----------



## apple84

I hope the scan helps you bond. I know it really helped finding out that was having two girls. I already had a son and the thought of two daughters was really exciting for me.


----------



## KellyC75

See my siggy :winkwink:

Biggin up the 'close age gap group'.....:wohoo:


----------



## LilDreamy

Thank you for the kind words and advice. :D

And it is a shame people have forgotten about this thread. It really is a good one!

& Apple you're my hero taking care of a toddler and wittle precious twins! You must be very busy, but never have a boring day. Lol. :)

Soooo... The cleaning Bug has gotten me. Poor Alexa. :lol: I've been cleaning all day. Like crazy. I just sit here and think what else can I clEan lol. 

Alexa has started cleaning as well. Pulling baby wipes out and wiping everything... To include the walls. Haha. :)


----------



## apple84

Thanks. It's a lot of work and I really appreciate every compliment I get.

Last night I got the babies to sleep by 7:15! I arranged them in their cribs, so I could reach both of them and I stroked their heads and rubbed their tummies. They did cry, but I was right there comforting them. The other alternative was to hold one while the other cries :shrug: I thought comforting both at the same time was better and it's probably teaching them some great sleep skills, because they're falling asleep in their cribs instead of my arms. 

I didn't care about teaching sleep skills with Andrew until he was over 6 months, but it's a whole different ball game with twins.


----------



## KellyC75

I may have to take DD2 to the Doctors tommorow, she is so restless & keeps yelping out in pain ~ Poor bubba :baby:

Tonite was hard, she was crying & DD1 was crying, as she is teething :wacko: I was back & fourth from one to the other!


----------



## apple84

The twins slept awesome last night! 7:30-3:00, nursed them, then they slept again til 6:30! :happydance: Just had to share.


----------



## rockabillymom

Im pregnant with a girl and first Lo will be 17 monthes


----------



## x Michelle x

Hi ladies :) I know I'm not on here a lot but I'll try harder, I promise! 
My lil man Hayden arrived 2 weeks early by EMCS (although it was elective) so there is a year and 5 days between my 2.
I've had so much help these last 4 weeks from parents, partner etc but as of next week I'm on my own, although OH works 5 mins away and is home at lunchtimes. Although I'm grateful for all the help, I kinda want to get our own routine sorted out! 
My DD has been amazing, doesn't seem at all perturbed by the new lil person in the house and when she can is straight over to him giving him kisses and bosies (hugs)
He is a hungry boy, 7oz every 3 hours and was 6,4 at birth, came home 5,12 and is now 9,14! He really is the opposite if his sister who used to struggle to take more than 3oz for months! I failed at BF, managed a week but wasn't cut out for it. He is clearly thriving on his formula tho!!
:hugs: kellyc, hopefully it's nothing to worry about.Hayden seems much happier with the infacol and comfort milk, infant we are weaning him off the comfort milk and. Asking battles of half comfort, half regular Aptamil.
Apple84, that is some good sleeping! And you are still BF? Bloody good going!
Rockabilly mom, think. Remember you from the tris :)


----------



## apple84

Michelle - Congrats! I love the name Hayden btw. 



x Michelle x said:


> Apple84, that is some good sleeping! And you are still BF? Bloody good going!)

 :blush: Thanks. I'm still exclusively bfing and feel so fortunate that it is working out for us. Honestly I think the cost of formula would kill us. 3 in diapers is bad enough :wacko:

Here are a couple current pics of my trio :cloud9:
https://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/DSC05922.jpghttps://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/DSC05254.jpg


----------



## CharlieKeys

That's what i'm starting to think.... 3 in nappies!! eeeek!


----------



## apple84

^ yeah expensive! Although I admit that I don't change the twins diapers near as often as my first's at that age :blush:


----------



## KellyC75

apple84 said:


> The twins slept awesome last night! 7:30-3:00, nursed them, then they slept again til 6:30! :happydance: Just had to share.

:happydance::sleep::wohoo: :baby:Go babies....:baby: :wohoo::sleep::happydance:



rockabillymom said:


> Im pregnant with a girl and first Lo will be 17 monthes

:wave: Great to have you join us ~ Congrats :baby::baby:

Hows it going for you so far?...:flower:



x Michelle x said:


> Hi ladies :) I know I'm not on here a lot but I'll try harder, I promise!
> My lil man Hayden arrived 2 weeks early by EMCS (although it was elective) so there is a year and 5 days between my 2.
> I've had so much help these last 4 weeks from parents, partner etc but as of next week I'm on my own, although OH works 5 mins away and is home at lunchtimes. Although I'm grateful for all the help, I kinda want to get our own routine sorted out!
> My DD has been amazing, doesn't seem at all perturbed by the new lil person in the house and when she can is straight over to him giving him kisses and bosies (hugs)
> He is a hungry boy, 7oz every 3 hours and was 6,4 at birth, came home 5,12 and is now 9,14! He really is the opposite if his sister who used to struggle to take more than 3oz for months! I failed at BF, managed a week but wasn't cut out for it. He is clearly thriving on his formula tho!!
> :hugs: kellyc, hopefully it's nothing to worry about.Hayden seems much happier with the infacol and comfort milk, infant we are weaning him off the comfort milk and. Asking battles of half comfort, half regular Aptamil.
> Apple84, that is some good sleeping! And you are still BF? Bloody good going!
> Rockabilly mom, think. Remember you from the tris :)

Good to see you posting again :coffee: I know how hard it is for us to get time, totally understand

Why did you have an emergency/elective csection? :shrug: I had one of those with DS2 because I went into labour the night before my csection

Wow ~ He is drinking alot, my DD2 is only having 4oz! :baby: Wish she would have more, so she may sleep longer! :winkwink: Especially as she weighed 9lb 2oz at birth (a week early!) :wacko:

You DIDNT fail at b/feeding, you gave him that all important start :thumbup: I stopped at 1 week this time too, as I wanted to enjoy my LO, rather than dread feed times

Ive just started infacol ~ Really helps get the wind up, but see how she is today, the past 2 days have been so tough...Only started the infacol last nite, so we'll see. May just ring HV?

So your LO is on comfort milk too ~ Did you say your weaning him off it now?:shrug:



apple84 said:


> Michelle - Congrats! I love the name Hayden btw.
> 
> 
> 
> x Michelle x said:
> 
> 
> Apple84, that is some good sleeping! And you are still BF? Bloody good going!)
> 
> :blush: Thanks. I'm still exclusively bfing and feel so fortunate that it is working out for us. Honestly I think the cost of formula would kill us. 3 in diapers is bad enough :wacko:
> 
> Here are a couple current pics of my trio :cloud9:
> https://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/DSC05922.jpghttps://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/DSC05254.jpgClick to expand...

Lovely, adorable pics :cloud9: You have a very sweet Family there

Oh & totally with you on the price of diapers, especially here in Australia, everything & I mean everything costs soooooo much, its crazy expensive! :wacko: LO's car seats were $500 each & the pram was $1000!!!


----------



## KellyC75

Which changing bags do you Girls have? :shrug:

Im in need of a new one thats big enough for both the LO's things :baby::baby:


----------



## blessedmomma

hi kelly and ladies!!! i would like to join...

my #4 jaxon and #5 nathon are 14 months apart and my last two #5 nathon and #6 mason are 12 months apart. my girls #1 and #2 who are much older than my army of boys are also 19 months apart. 

my last 3 are also in diapers like some of you. my 2 year old is wearing disposables, and the last two are using cloth. well, my newborn will be in a few weeks when im ready to switch him over.

its a blast having them so close in age, but can be very tiring physically to keep up with them :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

I'll be on again later to update the front page members list...:coffee:

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Welcome blessed ~ So pleased you have joined us :wave: Im sure you have plenty of advice with all your lovely children :winkwink:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi ladies, just jumping on while I have a chance, sorry I havnt replied to everyone I'm a bad friend :( 

Was my 1st day alone with the girls today and I'm shattered. But I managed to get housework done too lol. We have now put ourselves into the WTT category lol for mid next year to hopefully get another 2 year age gap. Love it haha.

Welcome blessedmomma!!! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

thanks ladies!

missmuffet- we are ntnp the rest of our lives so have no idea when the next will come along. im breastfeeding though, so that may keep things from happening very soon :flower:


----------



## apple84

:hugs: MissMuffet you are NOT a bad friend! You are tired and busy and overwhelmed. 

The first day I had all three on my own I was so overwhelmed and thought "this is what my life is going to be like from now on? Crap!", but it really is getting easier all the time. Yes it's still a lot of work, but we've got a rhythm now and there are a lot more enjoyable moments than in those first few weeks. :hugs:

Oh and we are done. Very done. As in discussed DH's vasectomy at the ultrasound clinic when we found out we were having twins. :haha: I am thrilled with my family of five and am glad it is now complete. I was looking at the first family photo we have with the twins and it feels cool knowing that everyone that will ever be in our family is in that photo.


----------



## x Michelle x

Kelly, my DD was born with congenital hypothyroidism and is genetic so my son had a 1 in 4 chance if having it... When she was born, she had a very swollen neck (goitre) and she wouldn't have progressed out the "natural" way so it was an EMCS with her. I just didn't want to run the risk of him having the same condition and ending up EMCS so I opted for the elective. I'm such a planner and also if he did have the condition, I didn't want to have to deal with the EMCS and his condition. Having a csection date and having it all planned just made more sense! Except he came early!! A least my mums work knew the situation and she was ready to take Tabitha for a few days while I was in hospital and OH could just concentrate on visiting us. 
Yip, we mainly are weaning off as we ran out one night (oopsy) so decided to split it with regular Aptamil and he is fine with it. I'm wondering if cos he was a wee bit early the regular formula was just a bit much for him at the beginning and now his digestive system has matured at bit? 
First day in my own and so far so good!
Bundled everyone into the pram at 9am and walked to Tesco back. That's about 4 miles, go me! Got a rotisserie chicken as they smelled bloody lovely and we all (inc OH) sat outside and had chicken salad and baguettes for lunch. Ok, the house was a tip until T went for her nap but as long as everyone is fed/changed/happy then the house can just wait.


----------



## KellyC75

blessedmomma said:


> thanks ladies!
> 
> missmuffet- we are ntnp the rest of our lives so have no idea when the next will come along. im breastfeeding though, so that may keep things from happening very soon :flower:

Wow ~ Thats amazing, you could end up with a very large family indeed! 
:twingirls::twinboys::oneofeach::twingirls::twinboys::oneofeach:
:twingirls::twinboys::oneofeach::twingirls::twinboys::oneofeach:



I wish I could have another LO ~ But my surgeon said I CAN NOT :nope: it could kill me and/or the baby :cry: 4 csections is all im allowed 
DH is going for a vasectomy & that makes me a little sad! :dohh: Wish I could be happy & content with the 2 boys & 2 girls I have, beacause I love them all so so much ~ Just so final to know we wont ever have another wonderful bundle of joy! :cry:


----------



## KellyC75

I promise....I havent forgotton about new members :flower: I will be back to update the front page

Just no time right now, DD1 is currently pulling all the C.Ds out!!! :wacko:


----------



## blessedmomma

lol they are busy bodies at that age :flower:

im sorry your feeling that way hun :hugs: i get sad when i think i might not have the opportunity to have more, but it brings me comfort to know im so very blessed to have the ones i have. there are so many women who are struggling to have 1 child, it does my heart good to see my little ones.


----------



## LadybugV4

Can I join :D I have an 8 month old and have #2 on the way. They'll be 14 months apart.


----------



## KellyC75

LadybugV4 said:


> Can I join :D I have an 8 month old and have #2 on the way. They'll be 14 months apart.

Love to have you join us :wave: Im really pleased the group is getting bigger & chattier :thumbup:

Congratulations on baby #2.....You will have the same age gap as I do :baby::baby:

Hows the pregnancy going so far with a LO to care for? :flower:


----------



## LilDreamy

Hiya!!

Found out today I am on team :pink: once again!! :D :happydance:

Here she is!
https://i270.photobucket.com/albums/jj82/KayTeeB2009/37d04028.jpg

Thinking of calling her Emma and her middle name "Lee" since lee is a well known name in my family. And it makes her name sound like Emily. Lol. Maybe it's corny?? Just a name in the air at the moment. =]


----------



## apple84

Emma Lee sounds lovely :cloud9: Emily was on my potential name list too. We've always done family names for middle names. My son has my grandfather's name and the twins are named after my sisters.


----------



## Beccagal

Hello Ladies, I havent posted in a while but needed to vent and hoping you will not judge me here.

I MUST have lost my mind! :nope:
For the last few weeks I have been feeling highly euphoric with my kids and life at home. I just cant believe how happy I am and how life is SO EASY with my 2 little girls. (Probably since I have them on an air tight schedule)
PLUS - I have never felt so happy with these emotions in my entire life! :shrug:

So after a few date nights my husband and I BD without concern of getting pregnant. We both were just so happy and said what the hell lets do it again. :sex:
So I have stopped breastfeeding 3 weeks ago and had REALLY unprotected BD a week ago. 

Now we finally came down from _what ever we were on_ and decided not to try for anymore. Damn, NOW Im totally ready to get back into shape and move on from the pregnancy days. 

So I will start my Birth control when and/if my AF arrives. I had cramps the last 2 days along with low backache but feel totally fine today. 

Now Im freaking out and saying _what the HELL was I thinking_!! 

Thanks for letting me vent. :flower:

*Does anyone know when I should get AF after I completely stoped breastfeeding 20 days ago?*


----------



## lilrojo

Hi all, hi kelly would love to join too though mine are a bit farther apart not by choice but by 2 mc's before my son...hoping next baby to be closer in age though,


----------



## KellyC75

LilDreamy said:


> Hiya!!
> 
> Found out today I am on team :pink: once again!! :D :happydance:

Yey ~ Amazing news :cloud9: Many Congrats on another sweet little :pink: one!



lilrojo said:


> Hi all, hi kelly would love to join too though mine are a bit farther apart not by choice but by 2 mc's before my son...hoping next baby to be closer in age though,

Welcome :wave: Lovely to have you join us :hugs:


----------



## KellyC75

Beccagal said:


> Hello Ladies, I havent posted in a while but needed to vent and hoping you will not judge me here.
> 
> I MUST have lost my mind! :nope:
> For the last few weeks I have been feeling highly euphoric with my kids and life at home. I just cant believe how happy I am and how life is SO EASY with my 2 little girls. (Probably since I have them on an air tight schedule)
> PLUS - I have never felt so happy with these emotions in my entire life! :shrug:
> 
> So after a few date nights my husband and I BD without concern of getting pregnant. We both were just so happy and said what the hell lets do it again. :sex:
> So I have stopped breastfeeding 3 weeks ago and had REALLY unprotected BD a week ago.
> 
> Now we finally came down from _what ever we were on_ and decided not to try for anymore. Damn, NOW Im totally ready to get back into shape and move on from the pregnancy days.
> 
> So I will start my Birth control when and/if my AF arrives. I had cramps the last 2 days along with low backache but feel totally fine today.
> 
> Now Im freaking out and saying _what the HELL was I thinking_!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent. :flower:
> 
> *Does anyone know when I should get AF after I completely stoped breastfeeding 20 days ago?*



:hugs: You are always welcome to vent here :hugs: We have a lovely group of supportive Girls here :friends:

I dont know when your AF should return, it seems that its different for everyone, I stopped b/f at 1 week & havent had a period, although, like you im getting a few period type pains

I am sure that you'll be Ok, but of course you are extra fertile after having a baby ~ I would get yourself to the doctor just to be on the safe side

Its amazing what mother nature & hormones do to us....:hugs:
As I sit here, im wishing I could have another baby, but I cant, my surgeon said I am NOT ALLOWED! :nope:

Good luck & keep in touch ~ Will be thinking of you :flower:


----------



## apple84

I was bfing my son exclusively and I ot my period back at 8 weeks pp :shrug: No sign of it yet, but I'm ebfing 2 babies this time, so I'm hoping that will hold af off a bit longer this time.


----------



## KellyC75

Girls ~ Im really excited, im getting a 'badge/button/link' made to this thread :happydance:

We just gotta come up with a name! :winkwink:

Any other suggestions for theme, colours etc? :coffee:


----------



## lilrojo

KellyC75 said:


> LilDreamy said:
> 
> 
> Hiya!!
> 
> Found out today I am on team :pink: once again!! :D :happydance:
> 
> Yey ~ Amazing news :cloud9: Many Congrats on another sweet little :pink: one!
> 
> 
> 
> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, hi kelly would love to join too though mine are a bit farther apart not by choice but by 2 mc's before my son...hoping next baby to be closer in age though,Click to expand...
> 
> Welcome :wave: Lovely to have you join us :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww thanks Kelly.. happy to be able to join since my two arent that close in age.. they are like 2.5 years.. and my dd is pink and son is blue.. hope the next are a bit closer.. hoping for 2 under 2 :)

Would love to hear how you all find having little ones.. I know its hard and a lot of work.. but the reward is worth it right.. and did any of you worry what others would think of you.. 
THanks


----------



## Beccagal

KellyC75 said:


> Beccagal said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies, I havent posted in a while but needed to vent and hoping you will not judge me here.
> 
> I MUST have lost my mind! :nope:
> For the last few weeks I have been feeling highly euphoric with my kids and life at home. I just cant believe how happy I am and how life is SO EASY with my 2 little girls. (Probably since I have them on an air tight schedule)
> PLUS - I have never felt so happy with these emotions in my entire life! :shrug:
> 
> So after a few date nights my husband and I BD without concern of getting pregnant. We both were just so happy and said what the hell lets do it again. :sex:
> So I have stopped breastfeeding 3 weeks ago and had REALLY unprotected BD a week ago.
> 
> Now we finally came down from _what ever we were on_ and decided not to try for anymore. Damn, NOW Im totally ready to get back into shape and move on from the pregnancy days.
> 
> So I will start my Birth control when and/if my AF arrives. I had cramps the last 2 days along with low backache but feel totally fine today.
> 
> Now Im freaking out and saying _what the HELL was I thinking_!!
> 
> Thanks for letting me vent. :flower:
> 
> *Does anyone know when I should get AF after I completely stoped breastfeeding 20 days ago?*
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs: You are always welcome to vent here :hugs: We have a lovely group of supportive Girls here :friends:
> 
> I dont know when your AF should return, it seems that its different for everyone, I stopped b/f at 1 week & havent had a period, although, like you im getting a few period type pains
> 
> I am sure that you'll be Ok, but of course you are extra fertile after having a baby ~ I would get yourself to the doctor just to be on the safe side
> 
> Its amazing what mother nature & hormones do to us....:hugs:
> As I sit here, im wishing I could have another baby, but I cant, my surgeon said I am NOT ALLOWED! :nope:
> 
> Good luck & keep in touch ~ Will be thinking of you :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your comforting words. :flower:
I hope I dont have to learn a hard lesson for getting all wrapped up in emotions. Damn hormones!! :grr:

Why does your Dr Say no to more kids? I was watching that show 19 and counting and now wonder how many doctors tried to tell her no more. Im sure she had a good number of c-sections?! 

Keeping my fingers XX that AF arrives for me ASAP!

:hugs:


----------



## blessedmomma

lilrojo- i love having them close. the hardest part i think is when they are sick. they all pass it to each other and its hard to take care of many sick little ones. DH and i have heard our share of rude comments from people. it used to bother us, maybe two or three kids ago lol. now we just expect it. this is our family though and we do whats best for us. we certainly dont tell anyone else how many children they should have or when :flower:

becca- i hope af starts soon! :hugs: have you thought about testing just to see??? i think the 19 and counting mom had two or three c-sections


----------



## x Michelle x

Kel, I'm just over 5 weeks pp and no AF, like you I bf 1 week and have been getting a few cramps but no AF as yet... We did BD with no contraception but (sorry tmi) it was for about 5 seconds and I told him to bugger off as even the slightest leak and cunning little spermy could get me!


----------



## apple84

:rofl: yeah dh and i dtd 6 weeks pp and he was like, we don't need protection do we? I told him I may be bfing 2 babies, but I'm not taking any chances, especially since my chance of another set of twins is quadrupled now or something :wacko:


----------



## Beccagal

I Picked up a cheapie pregnancy test and an ovulation test on the way home from work. Happy to say I got a BFN and + on the ovulation test. So feel pretty good that I'm not pregnant again. SO HAPPY!!:happydance::happydance:

Thank you girls so much for listening!! :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Beccagal said:


> Why does your Dr Say no to more kids? I was watching that show 19 and counting and now wonder how many doctors tried to tell her no more. Im sure she had a good number of c-sections?!


The surgeon had a tough time performing my 4th csection & when she opened me up, she realised that I had a uterine rupture! :shock: My bladder was also stuck to my old scar tissue
She said I/the baby could die if I have another, or best case, I could lose my bladder :cry: Just gotta fight the broody feelings :grr:



Beccagal said:


> I Picked up a cheapie pregnancy test and an ovulation test on the way home from work. Happy to say I got a BFN and + on the ovulation test. So feel pretty good that I'm not pregnant again. SO HAPPY!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thank you girls so much for listening!! :flower:

:wohoo: So pleased for you ~ Thats great news....Now you can relax :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

Any thoughts on post 343? :coffee:


----------



## Beccagal

KellyC75 said:


> Any thoughts on post 343? :coffee:

sorry Kelly- I have no idea


----------



## lilrojo

i dont know anything about that either, sorry


----------



## apple84

It doesn't really matter to me :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

KellyC75 said:


> Girls ~ Im really excited, im getting a 'badge/button/link' made to this thread :happydance:
> 
> We just gotta come up with a name! :winkwink:
> 
> Any other suggestions for theme, colours etc? :coffee:

^^ Post 343

No-one has any ideas then..... :nope:


----------



## YoungNImum

I can't think of a name every time I write one it looks to long, has there been any suggestion yet? 

X


----------



## KellyC75

YoungNImum said:


> I can't think of a name every time I write one it looks to long, has there been any suggestion yet?
> 
> X

No suggestions yet.....So im gonna get my thinking cap on

I have a lovely lady ready to make a badge :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

Mmm...cant think of anything clever! :dohh:

How about.........

Close age gap group! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

2 in nappies! :haha:


----------



## x Michelle x

I have no imagination! how about the Crazy people who have kids close together?! :)


----------



## KellyC75

x Michelle x said:


> I have no imagination! how about the Crazy people who have kids close together?! :)


:rofl: Love it! :haha:


----------



## apple84

KellyC75 said:


> 2 in nappies! :haha:

Ive got 3 in diapers though :haha:

Actually we've a bit of success with the potty lately. Maybe I'll only have two in diapers this summer!


----------



## inxsmhpy

Hi please can I join even though my age gap is 26 months?? They are both still in nappies if that counts :haha:

I'm feeling really lonely and struggling with accepting that Brody is my last x x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hello,

Can I join?? I'm due to have less than 12 months between mine! Scary!!!x


----------



## apple84

Inxmhpy - of course! Mine are just over 24 months apart ... well I guess technically #2 and #3 are 8 minutes apart :haha: Hey does that mean I've got the closest age gap in the group so far? :)

Are you struggling with this being your last because you want more, but you're not able to, because of dh or medical reasons?


----------



## KellyC75

Any thoughts ~ Or new ideas?:coffee::

2 in Diapers! :shrug:

2+ in Diapers? :shrug:

2 button noses :shrug:

2+ button noses :shrug:

Close age gap group :shrug:

LOs close in age :shrug:


----------



## YoungNImum

LO's close in age :)

I can now say my baby will be here next month!!! X


----------



## Sassy_TTC

^^^^ me too :wohoo:


----------



## YoungNImum

Ah fab sassy what date you due? X


----------



## x Michelle x

i like LOs close in age too :)
Kel, how is your LOs feeding going? still unsettled? my lil man seems to be getting worse so i'm starting him back on 100% comfort milk and i've ordered some MAM bottles which are supposed to be good! 
He is now 10,14! little chunk! he was born 6,4 so its pretty much 1lb a week.....


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'm due 30th may but being induced early, haven't been given a date yet though.x


----------



## veryproudmum

hey ladies :flower: can i join i have a gorgeous lil boy who turned one on the 21st march and we are expecting our baby girl in july :cloud9: will be a 16month age gap xx


----------



## inxsmhpy

apple84 said:


> Inxmhpy - of course! Mine are just over 24 months apart ... well I guess technically #2 and #3 are 8 minutes apart :haha: Hey does that mean I've got the closest age gap in the group so far? :)
> 
> Are you struggling with this being your last because you want more, but you're not able to, because of dh or medical reasons?

Hi :hugs: thanks

I do feel very strongly that I want another right now but I'm hoping it's just hormones! However there are many reasons it would be crazy to have another, my age and that Brody is no 6 being the main ones x x


----------



## youngwife20

Hi ladies! Il be following this group to see what its like to have kids with close gaps see what i can learn about what it wud be like! As id like to getr prregnant in maybe 4 months! I wud have got pregnant sooner if not for my emc! I think its fantastic for them to be close together n i hope to have 4 children alltogether x


----------



## KellyC75

Almost have our badge made ~ The lady is working on it now :thumbup:

Our group is going to be called:

'Little ones close in age' :dance:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Great choice.xx


----------



## YoungNImum

Good choice Kelly :) 

I'm due 20thmay sassy :) how have you been feeling x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Woo hoo, so hopefully our bubba's will be born around the same time. This pregnancy has gone sooooo fast for me, has it for you?

I'm feeling crap if I'm honest, I'm suffering wth awful SPD, I had it with my first but it 100x worse this time! I'm having physio, acupuncture and using crutches and a support belt but nothings helping :-(

How you feeling? Tell me about your LO? Is she good etc?x


----------



## YoungNImum

This pregnancy is going far to fast, but I think it's because iv my LO keeping me busy etc aw sounds like your having a rough time :( but you havnt long left now keep focus on the end lol
My LO is such a good girl, I'm blessed to have had such a content little girl she sleeps well eats well and generally is very content. How about your LO?

Im doing ok, just bait of hip an back pain apart from that I can't really complain 
X


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yeh that's what I'm doing, I know baby will be here before I know it and we don't plan on having anymore so I'm trying to enjoy it as much as I can. Do you know the sex of your baby?

My LO is an angel, thank god as the thought of 2 under 1 is really scary! She's slept through since 6 weeks, eats everything in sight and is all round really happy and content, she's currently trying to walk bless her, she's so determined and strong minded.

Are you all ready for new baby? xx


----------



## YoungNImum

No another yellow bump :) do you no?
Ah that's fantastic :) my LO has took 5 steps unaided but not a walker just yet, yea I'm pretty much sorted bought our pram yesterday and bottles they where the last big things I needed to get, just need to wash babies clothes and pack the hospital bags, altho I keep thinking iv bloody forgot something??? 
What about you? X


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahh well fingers crossed your lo will walk before baby arrives, I'm hoping mine will 

Yep we're having a little boy, never found out with Poppy so wanted to know this time around.

Ooohhh what pram did you go for? I still haven't decided! I'm really struggling on what to choose, iCandy peach is winning for me atm though!

Apart from the pram I have everything, just need to pack our bags which I'll do in a few weeks, seems like only yesterday I done it for my first child, scary!xx


----------



## YoungNImum

God Ino would be good if our LO'S are walking before the babies arrive, me and OH where gobsmacked earlier she took 10 steps!!! 

I got the hauck roadster duo we wonted a side by side 4wheel as neither if us where keen on a tandem 3wheeler. I also liked the fIrst wheels but the dimensions where to big.

My mum and OH packed mine before I went to the hospital, my mum went over board and packed stuff I didn't need lol 

X


----------



## ddas

Hi can I join you ladies. Just found out I'm pregnant with no 2 and my ds is only 8 months so will be a 16 month age gap if everything stays well. We were ttc as wanted a small age gap so over the moon but a bit worried what people's reactions will be to it- esp work as I only just gone back. fingers crossed won't show for a while so can keep it a secret for as long as possible.


----------



## Srrme

I don't know if I can join, since I'm not "pregnant" but I have 2 that are 13 months apart (currently 16 and 3 months old). :D


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Srrme said:


> I don't know if I can join, since I'm not "pregnant" but I have 2 that are 13 months apart (currently 16 and 3 months old). :D

Hello,

Sooooo what's it really like to have 2 that close in age?? I'd love some honest advice.xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

YoungNImum said:


> God Ino would be good if our LO'S are walking before the babies arrive, me and OH where gobsmacked earlier she took 10 steps!!!
> 
> I got the hauck roadster duo we wonted a side by side 4wheel as neither if us where keen on a tandem 3wheeler. I also liked the fIrst wheels but the dimensions where to big.
> 
> My mum and OH packed mine before I went to the hospital, my mum went over board and packed stuff I didn't need lol
> 
> X

Wow, bless her I bet she'll be walking in no time then. :thumbup:

Lol, your brave, my hubby would be useless at packing my hospital bag! I packed way too much food before, the last thing I wanted to do was eat!! :wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

I promise to make time & add the new members soon ~ Welcome to you all :wave: ~ Just having a really busy time right now! :wacko:



Sassy_TTC said:


> Ooohhh what pram did you go for? I still haven't decided! I'm really struggling on what to choose, iCandy peach is winning for me atm though!


We bought the Baby jogger city select, a 4 wheel, one behind the other pram & its fantastic :thumbup: 

You can change the seats all kinds of ways, its easy to fold, unfold, lift & great to push ~ Really do love it! :cloud9:

Have a look here: 


https://www.babyjogger.com/city_select_lp.aspx




Srrme said:


> I don't know if I can join, since I'm not "pregnant" but I have 2 that are 13 months apart (currently 16 and 3 months old). :D


Of course you can :friends: I must get the front page changed to say that you dont have to be pregnant :winkwink:

We have LOs very similair age :baby::baby:


----------



## KellyC75

We will have our new badge soon :dance: Hope lots of you will use it in your signatures :winkwink:


----------



## YoungNImum

Welcome newbies :) 

I never wonted any food in my bag altho mum brought me fruit once LO was born which was gone in no time, I'll be putting orange juice in my bag this time and one if those wee handheld fans :) 

Great kelly can't wait to see/use it :D 

X


----------



## YoungNImum

Here Kelly you no your signature you have the bit advertising this group, you can make it neater like my NI one all people have to do it click where it says click here
Do you no how to do that? If not it's easy I can tell you ;) x


----------



## KellyC75

YoungNImum said:


> Here Kelly you no your signature you have the bit advertising this group, you can make it neater like my NI one all people have to do it click where it says click here
> Do you no how to do that? If not it's easy I can tell you ;) x

No, I dont know how to do that....would be great to know, thanks :flower: (I did ask mods, but no one answered! :dohh:)

Should get the badge soon though hopefully ~ Im looking forward to seeing it :winkwink:


----------



## YoungNImum

Type the word of phrase you want to link (Example: 'Click here to see my journal').
Highlight the word or phrase by holding down the left mouse button and dragging your cursor over it (just like you would if you were going to copy and paste).
Press the world with a sliver link icon button.
Copy and paste the URL you want to link to into the box that pops up, and press 'OK'.


----------



## Srrme

KellyC75 said:


> I promise to make time & add the new members soon ~ Welcome to you all :wave: ~ Just having a really busy time right now! :wacko:
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> Ooohhh what pram did you go for? I still haven't decided! I'm really struggling on what to choose, iCandy peach is winning for me atm though!
> 
> 
> We bought the Baby jogger city select, a 4 wheel, one behind the other pram & its fantastic :thumbup:
> 
> You can change the seats all kinds of ways, its easy to fold, unfold, lift & great to push ~ Really do love it! :cloud9:
> 
> Have a look here:
> 
> 
> https://www.babyjogger.com/city_select_lp.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Srrme said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if I can join, since I'm not "pregnant" but I have 2 that are 13 months apart (currently 16 and 3 months old). :DClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you can :friends: I must get the front page changed to say that you dont have to be pregnant :winkwink:
> 
> We have LOs very similair age :baby::baby:Click to expand...

Yay! :happydance: I look forward to getting to know you ladies! :hugs:

And we do, don't we? :D


----------



## inxsmhpy

Hi :hugs: just wondering how everyone is finding having two close in age? Mine aren't even as close as most but I feel like I'm going insane! Skyla is a very demanding 2 year old and I'm breast feeding Brody. He won't sleep anywhere during the day except in my arms. Not even his pram!!

Anyone have any advice at all???


----------



## x Michelle x

I'm wondering the same thing! Have you tries swaddling? I find Hayden prefers to sleep on me and as soon as I pop him down he wriggles and I think that's what wakes him up! Although I will sometimes just pop him in his Moses not expecting him to sleep and he just dozes off no bother! 
Ladies, I have the bugaboo Donkey and I friggin love it!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Michelle - I like the look of the donkey but worried it'll be a nightmare around the shops or getting through doors, how are you finding it?xx


----------



## inxsmhpy

*Michelle* I've tried swaddling him and it makes no difference during the day. I honestly don't know what to do but can't continue like this! As much as I love breast feeding I do wonder if he'd be more settled on formula :shrug:


----------



## apple84

Have you tried white noise? What about a swing or vibrating bouncy chair? Or you could wear him in a carrier for naps for now?


----------



## x Michelle x

Sassy, in double mode it fits thru the front door of out new build house... Also fitted fine at out old fashioned Council building, and a local cafe.. I think it pretty much fits in everywhere.. It's just manoeuvring round smaller shops when they are busy that's a pain in th ass!!
Inxs, I switched to formula and he is no more settled!! The only thing is that I can monitor how much he eats and at least rule hunger out as a cause of being a grumpy little sod! We also have a vibrating swinging chair, works occasionally! 
Everyone told me second babies were easier, especially boys... Seems the opposite for me!


----------



## inxsmhpy

Thanks everyone for your suggestions :hugs: I will give white noise a go as its something that worked with Skyla although only when she was older. He hates his vibrating chair-he's screaming before I can even get him fastened in :haha:

I think a lot of the problem is over tiredness x x x


----------



## KellyC75

inxsmhpy said:


> I think a lot of the problem is over tiredness x x x

I know the feeling! :haha:


----------



## apple84

x Michelle x said:


> Everyone told me second babies were easier, especially boys... Seems the opposite for me!

:hugs: I guess it depends on the baby :shrug: I have one super easy twin and one very fussy twin. 

Speaking of the fussy twin, I brought her to the dr today, because she cries so much and someone suggested reflux, but he said no she's just colicky. I just have to be patient. Great. 

Some days with three close in age are great, but today it's just miserable. I want to go on a long vacation and leave all the babies behind :cry:


----------



## x Michelle x

I know that feeling Apple!
I'm walking to Tesco today (5 miles there and back..) that's my vacation!!


----------



## KellyC75

Has anyone got anything nice planned for Easter Weekend? :flower::bunny::flower:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Moving house, with a 10 month and heavily pregnant should be fun lol!!

You?xx


----------



## KellyC75

Sassy_TTC said:


> Moving house, with a 10 month and heavily pregnant should be fun lol!!
> 
> You?xx

Cant be as crazy as what I did when pregnant & with an 11 month old....

Emigrated from Uk to Australia in November
Lived in holiday rental until January
Moved into another rental until February
Moved into our own place on the Monday night, had LO on the Friday!! :loopy:

Treat yourself with lots of yummy Easter Eggs when you get there :munch:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG yes you definately win :rofl:

That's a long way to move, how you finding it?xx


----------



## KellyC75

Sassy_TTC said:


> OMG yes you definately win :rofl:
> 
> That's a long way to move, how you finding it?xx


Its been hard & tbh, it still is, feeling a bit 'homesick'

But just gotta be strong for my kids :thumbup:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhh I'm sorry, big hugs.

Can I ask why you moved? Will you ever come back or is it long term?x


----------



## KellyC75

Sassy_TTC said:


> Ahhh I'm sorry, big hugs.
> 
> Can I ask why you moved? Will you ever come back or is it long term?x

Thank you :flower:

We moved to try & give the kids (Four of them age range from 19 years ~ 5 weeks) a better style of life....& hopefully a good future

But actually living here, there are some great things, but some not great things....So this along with not having family here :cry:

We are planning on staying to get citizenship, so the kids will always have the choice to live here, even when they are adults :thumbup: But thats another 3 years away! :wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

Have changed the threads name :happydance:

Have changed my siggy link to the thread :happydance: (thanks youngNImum :winkwink:) 

Now....as long as LO's dont need me, im off to add the new members :thumbup:


----------



## KellyC75

Managed to work back from here to page 30 ~ Added all new members :flower:

LO is now after her bottle, so must go :baby:

Will update any ive missed later (if I have time)

Please check I have your details correct, let me know if not & i'll edit :winkwink:


----------



## Amzily

Hi, can I join you? There will be 11 months or so between my little ones by the time this baby is born :thumbup:


----------



## tinkerbellkj

Hi everyone!

My little guy turned 1 on Wednesday and I'm set for a c-section on Friday the 13th for my daughter, so they will be 12 months and 9 days apart. I am super nervous, but I'm really struggling at the end of this pregnancy now that I can't wait for the next 7 days to go by!


----------



## KellyC75

Amzily said:


> Hi, can I join you? There will be 11 months or so between my little ones by the time this baby is born :thumbup:




tinkerbellkj said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My little guy turned 1 on Wednesday and I'm set for a c-section on Friday the 13th for my daughter, so they will be 12 months and 9 days apart. I am super nervous, but I'm really struggling at the end of this pregnancy now that I can't wait for the next 7 days to go by!

Hi Girls :wave: Great to have you join us :hugs:

How are you feeling about the age gap? 

Hows pregnancy going with a LO to care for :flower:

Good luck for the 13th tinkerbellkj ~ My Birthday is the 13th & I say....'its lucky for some' :winkwink:


----------



## lisab1986

Hi ladies!

My boys are 51 weeks apart..eldest will be 4 on 22nd august and youngest will be 3 on the 15th august..little rats they are now lol 
im due on the 2nd june with another little lad there will be nearly 3+4 yrs between them all but a few months and we plan to have another in 18months or so :happydance:


----------



## lisab1986

Sassy_TTC said:


> Moving house, with a 10 month and heavily pregnant should be fun lol!!
> 
> You?xx

Ohhhh me too! Were moving next sunday and we have no help with the kids and im like a cripple and can barely walk..oh what fun that will be :haha:

I hope everything runs smoothly for you!


----------



## Unique.Mummy_

my LO will be 15 months when babys here x


----------



## apple84

:hugs: I cant imagine moving while pregnant AND with a little in in tow too!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

It's no fun thats for sure, I down it last time 8 months pregnant! We keep outgrowing our houses :rofl:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

KellyC75 said:


> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh I'm sorry, big hugs.
> 
> Can I ask why you moved? Will you ever come back or is it long term?x
> 
> Thank you :flower:
> 
> We moved to try & give the kids (Four of them age range from 19 years ~ 5 weeks) a better style of life....& hopefully a good future
> 
> But actually living here, there are some great things, but some not great things....So this along with not having family here :cry:
> 
> We are planning on staying to get citizenship, so the kids will always have the choice to live here, even when they are adults :thumbup: But thats another 3 years away! :wacko:Click to expand...

Just goes to show what amazing parents you are doing all that for your kiddies. I hope it gets easier. :hugs:


----------



## misse04

Hi, I've got a little girl whos nine months called Connie and due July 24th with boy Harvey will have 13 month age gap :) x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Really good to see so many other crazy/brave mummies. :rofl:

Was everyone's 2nd babies planned? Ours wasn't, we was originally going to wait until my lo was 6 months, over the moon now though and soooooo excited to be a mummy of 2!x


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry to ask but how do have an unplanned pregnancy, as if ur having sex without protection of any sort u know it can happen?

(please dont take it mean, not meant to be at all


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lol I don't take it meanly at all, I was on the pill!x


----------



## lilrojo

Oh really.. i thought you werent on anything.. as most ppl seem to want their kids so close together like that.. I thinks its crazy lol.. but we plan to start ttc in nov-dec when my son is 9-10 months old.. 

So did it just not work for you or did you miss a pill or what happened do you know

I didnt want to sound mean or anything.. saying things online is hard and can be taken the wrong way so easily.. :)


----------



## mumum

Hi :) my ds is 20months and dd is 3months!! Great thread btw
xx


----------



## apple84

My 2 yr old is off camping with Grandma this weekend, so I've only got two babies. It's funny to think of newborn twins as a break :haha:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

^^^ :rofl: most people couldn't cope with that at all, suppose you just so use to it with another lo aswel.Xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

lilrojo said:


> Oh really.. i thought you werent on anything.. as most ppl seem to want their kids so close together like that.. I thinks its crazy lol.. but we plan to start ttc in nov-dec when my son is 9-10 months old..
> 
> So did it just not work for you or did you miss a pill or what happened do you know
> 
> I didnt want to sound mean or anything.. saying things online is hard and can be taken the wrong way so easily.. :)

Nope never missed one, was only taking it for 3 weeks and felt really sick one day, took a test and sure enough I was preggo! I seem to be super fertile, I've been pregnant 6 times in just over 2 years.xx


----------



## apple84

A pic of my "LIttle Ones Close in Age" :cloud9:

https://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/SAM_1201.jpg


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhh what a lovely pic, although it must be hard just seeing a photo like that must make it all so worth it.xx


----------



## misse04

Ours was planned(ish) came of the pill that month and go pregnant straight away.... mad! x


----------



## KellyC75

Im loving all the new members joining & the chatter....Its so nice to hear all the experiences you are all having, after all, we are all in the same boat :shipw:



lisab1986 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> My boys are 51 weeks apart..eldest will be 4 on 22nd august and youngest will be 3 on the 15th august..little rats they are now lol
> im due on the 2nd june with another little lad there will be nearly 3+4 yrs between them all but a few months and we plan to have another in 18months or so :happydance:

Welcome :wave: Lovely to have you join us

Wow, your already planning your next LO, amazing....I defo was never doing that whilst pregnant, too darn uncomfy! But then I was carrying GIANT LOs!!:wacko:



Unique.Mummy_ said:


> my LO will be 15 months when babys here x

:wave: Welcome ~ Great to have you join, how are you finding being pregnant with a LO already? :flower:



Sassy_TTC said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh I'm sorry, big hugs.
> 
> Can I ask why you moved? Will you ever come back or is it long term?x
> 
> Thank you :flower:
> 
> We moved to try & give the kids (Four of them age range from 19 years ~ 5 weeks) a better style of life....& hopefully a good future
> 
> But actually living here, there are some great things, but some not great things....So this along with not having family here :cry:
> 
> We are planning on staying to get citizenship, so the kids will always have the choice to live here, even when they are adults :thumbup: But thats another 3 years away! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Just goes to show what amazing parents you are doing all that for your kiddies. I hope it gets easier. :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww ~ Thankyou so very much, thats a lovely thing to say :friends:



misse04 said:


> Hi, I've got a little girl whos nine months called Connie and due July 24th with boy Harvey will have 13 month age gap :) x

:wave: Welcome, lovely to have you join ~ How is pregnancy treating you, with a LO already? :flower:



Sassy_TTC said:


> Really good to see so many other crazy/brave mummies. :rofl:
> 
> Was everyone's 2nd babies planned? Ours wasn't, we was originally going to wait until my lo was 6 months, over the moon now though and soooooo excited to be a mummy of 2!x

My close age gap *was *planned, as I already have HUGE age gaps, DS1 is 19 years! DS2 is 8 years....Then DD1 & DD2 :cloud9:

It usually took us a long time to concieve, hence, getting on with it, so no more BIG age gaps....
Was expecting another long wait, but equally said 'if it happens sooner, thats fine too'......It did! :winkwink: 1st cycle :baby::cloud9: 
I was so shocked it happened that quick, but also so happy that I got my *'little ones close in age'* :twingirls::cloud9:



mumum said:


> Hi :) my ds is 20months and dd is 3months!! Great thread btw
> xx

Thankyou ~ Glad you like it :flower:

Welcome :wave: Lovely to have another new member....How are you getting on with your *'little ones close in age' *:oneofeach:



apple84 said:


> A pic of my "LIttle Ones Close in Age" :cloud9:
> 
> https://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/SAM_1201.jpg

They are just so sweet & your DS looks so happy :bunny: Bless



Sassy_TTC said:


> Ahhh what a lovely pic, although it must be hard just seeing a photo like that must make it all so worth it.xx

There really is no feeling like it....:cloud9:

When I have to change both LOs diapers, I lay them on my bed, next to each other & DD1 looks over to her little Sister & is so happy, she just loves her, she touches her face gently & squels with delight :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:



misse04 said:


> Ours was planned(ish) came of the pill that month and go pregnant straight away.... mad! x

The nurse told me, when I said I was shocked I fell pregnant so quickly, that we are SUPER fertile after having a LO, as our bodies still know 'just what to do' :winkwink:


----------



## lilrojo

Wow sassy bet you were shocked then.. :) I want to start trying for our next one when he is 9-10months old.. so this nov. we will start again.. :) Crazy not too far away


----------



## blessedmomma

we were ttc for our 4th for 5 months. he was supposed to be our last. we decided after him we wanted one more. he was only 5 months old at that time. we figured we would start early since it took 5 months to get pregnant with him and we were another year older. we got pregnant first cycle ttc, so there are 14 months between #4 and #5. we then decided to ntnp the rest of our lives and when #5 was 4 months old we got pregnant. we werent ttc, but since we werent preventing anything its always a possibility. that made 12 1/2 months between #5 and #6. im BF now so that may interfere with getting pregnant again real soon, but it could always happen anytime. :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

What change/diaper bag do you all have? :shrug:

Im still using a really small one I got free in the Uk ~ It has ripped parts inside :wacko: & is really hard to fasten when I have both LOs things in it!


----------



## Guppy051708

I hope its not too late for me to join!

My two boys are 17 months apart! 
So far i have :blue: & :blue:

Once Elliot (my youngest) initiates baby lead weaning, and once thats completed we are going to try for a girl. So the next baby will be close in age too :D


----------



## x Michelle x

I was between contraceptions and got drunk and horny one night.... Only one time without contraception and we got pregnant! Completely unplanned! I actually thought I was getting my period when I got a bit of spotting and I was about to re-start my pill but i thought I'd do a pregnancy test before taking it and it was positive! 
Took my lil man to the doc yesterday and diagnosed silent reflux so we have ranitidine and Carobel to thicken his milk. So far so good! Slept 9:30 last night to 4am, quick feed then back to sleep til 7! I feel so refreshed! And we haven't had hours of screaming this morning either :)
Hi to all the new ladies :)


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> I hope its not too late for me to join!
> 
> My two boys are 17 months apart!
> So far i have :blue: & :blue:
> 
> Once Elliot (my youngest) initiates baby lead weaning, and once thats completed we are going to try for a girl. So the next baby will be close in age too :D

:wave: Great to have you join us ~ How are you & the Boys? :shrug: Havent seen you online for a while



x Michelle x said:


> I was between contraceptions and got drunk and horny one night.... Only one time without contraception and we got pregnant! Completely unplanned! I actually thought I was getting my period when I got a bit of spotting and I was about to re-start my pill but i thought I'd do a pregnancy test before taking it and it was positive!
> Took my lil man to the doc yesterday and diagnosed silent reflux so we have ranitidine and Carobel to thicken his milk. So far so good! Slept 9:30 last night to 4am, quick feed then back to sleep til 7! I feel so refreshed! And we haven't had hours of screaming this morning either :)
> Hi to all the new ladies :)

My DD1 had silent reflux, its tough isnt it :hugs: She also had ranintidene ~ If you want any extra tips, I have a few...just let me know

Sounds like he was in need of that good sleep, as you were :sleep: Hope it continues, amazing what a good block of sleep does for us :cloud9:


----------



## x Michelle x

Any tips would be fab :) 
Its just such a relief to be able to pop him in his chair for 10min and play with Tabitha without constantly rocking/cuddling/patting/anything to calm him down! Glad i got a nice doctor and i wasn't fobbed off :)


----------



## KellyC75

x Michelle x said:


> Any tips would be fab :)
> Its just such a relief to be able to pop him in his chair for 10min and play with Tabitha without constantly rocking/cuddling/patting/anything to calm him down! Glad i got a nice doctor and i wasn't fobbed off :)

I remember those days only too well, awful, I was so worried that this LO would have it too, its truly hard, hard work & so awful to see your LO in pain :hugs:

My tips would be:

*Feed propped up ie: in a bouncer chair
Prop the head end of the basket/cot up 
Dr Browns bottles
rub dont pat when winding*

Im sure there is more, but cant think now....Will come back to you if I think of more :winkwink:

Visit this thread, such a helpfull & supportive place:
:coffee:
https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-groups/506794-reflux-help-support-thread.html


----------



## misse04

Ahh reflux is the worst! LO had it and we were perscribed Infant Gaviscon and she was like a different baby. Did anyone else find they spent ALOT less money on second baby? I've been getting a lot of second hand stuff this time and can't believe we actually spent the money we did with our little girl. I sold her bouncer yesterday for £20 and got boys one second hand for £15 so worked out well. Looked on babiesrus and its still on there we paid £50 for it when we got it new... What were we thinking!!! :haha:


----------



## blessedmomma

michelle- glad the meds worked and you both got good sleep! :hugs:

guppy- how old was your first DS when he weaned? this is my first time BF and im wondering when. we'll be doing baby led as well, just like we did with our formula babies. i know they are all different, just wondering.

misse- you definitely spend less each time. im on #6, so we barely bought anything :haha: however, we just found out a week ago we have no 0-3 month clothes. there was a tornado in a city close to us (joplin) and we donated a bunch of clothes to victims. i must have sent all of that size :dohh: it will be nice to actually go buy him something though lol! cant wait to shop!


----------



## misse04

6! Impressive... I get the feeling i'll be stopping at 2 :haha: I have still bought a lot of new stuff just no where near as much, love baby shopping!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

lilrojo said:


> Wow sassy bet you were shocked then.. :) I want to start trying for our next one when he is 9-10months old.. so this nov. we will start again.. :) Crazy not too far away

We were very shocked, I cried alot but once it had finally sunk in I was over the moon and soooooooo glad it'd happened! :cloud9:

That will fly around, exciting stuff :happydance:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

KellyC75 said:


> What change/diaper bag do you all have? :shrug:
> 
> Im still using a really small one I got free in the Uk ~ It has ripped parts inside :wacko: & is really hard to fasten when I have both LOs things in it!

I've got a pink lining yummy mummy one, it's good but I still struggle to get everything in it! Not sure what I'll do with all the new baby's stuff! :dohh:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

x Michelle x said:


> I was between contraceptions and got drunk and horny one night.... Only one time without contraception and we got pregnant! Completely unplanned! I actually thought I was getting my period when I got a bit of spotting and I was about to re-start my pill but i thought I'd do a pregnancy test before taking it and it was positive!
> Took my lil man to the doc yesterday and diagnosed silent reflux so we have ranitidine and Carobel to thicken his milk. So far so good! Slept 9:30 last night to 4am, quick feed then back to sleep til 7! I feel so refreshed! And we haven't had hours of screaming this morning either :)
> Hi to all the new ladies :)

Lol, brilliant story, LO was definately meant to be! :winkwink:

Sorry to hear your LO has been diagnosed with silent reflux, my LO had it terribly, she ended up in hospital at 5 weeks, poor bubba, she had special milk, ranitidine and domperidom (sp?) which I weaned her off of at 5 months when I started weaning and she's been fine ever since!xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I've definately spend ALOT less this time around, mainly because new bubba will have all LO hand me downs (car seat, cot, bouncer, bumbo etc) I've only bought some new clothes so its been pretty cheap having another, lol!


----------



## lisab1986

Our 3 were planned..we were told that we would need IVF before we found out that i was pregnant ..we had been trying for nearly three years, we were just about to go to our first appointment at a private clinic because i was too young to go on the NHS waiting list for IVF and i found out i was pregnant :wacko: we decided to try for number 2 straight after because we knew w didnt just want one and we didnt want to go back on the pill and wait years again..so we tried when lo was about 10 weeks old and we caught on when he was 11 weeks and lo was born the day after his edd so there is exactly 51 weeks between them :haha:
I went back on the pill after and we decided that we would try..about now for another baby and because we had so much trouble last time i came off the pill last july and we decided to be 'careful' until my body kicked in again and we were doing well until one night we had a lil slip up :blush: and oh said...'dont worry you wont be pregnant' :haha: not thinking anything of it and waiting for AF to come along still..i started to feel soooo ill and took an opk which kept coming up positive for 5 days ..i never realised they detect pregnancy i thought there was something wrong with them :dohh: i eventually have in and took a test and boom :bfp: to say i was in shock is seriously an understatement :haha:


----------



## amy19604

Haven't been on here for ages! I had a baby girl on 29th march, so the age gap between my 2 little ones is 13 months and 2 days. 
So far so good! The baby just feeds and sleeps, so i'm very lucky (for now!) and ds doesn't seem bothered by her either way, he's too young to be jealous i think, he's just curious about what she is, and smiles at her and tries to give her things, it's really sweet. but most of the time he just ignores her. but if one of them cries the other one starts!
It's a hell of a lot easier than it was being pregnant and having a baby, and less tiring. I'm sure it'll get harder though when they are both on the move! Ds is now walking, but not properly yet, so it'll be easier when he is and we can get him some shoes so he can walk outside, makes going out to the car easier as atm i have to carry both of them, and also DH is still on paternity leave so im sure it'll get interesting when hes back at work! lol


----------



## KellyC75

amy19604 said:


> Haven't been on here for ages! I had a baby girl on 29th march, so the age gap between my 2 little ones is 13 months and 2 days.
> So far so good! The baby just feeds and sleeps, so i'm very lucky (for now!) and ds doesn't seem bothered by her either way, he's too young to be jealous i think, he's just curious about what she is, and smiles at her and tries to give her things, it's really sweet. but most of the time he just ignores her. but if one of them cries the other one starts!
> It's a hell of a lot easier than it was being pregnant and having a baby, and less tiring. I'm sure it'll get harder though when they are both on the move! Ds is now walking, but not properly yet, so it'll be easier when he is and we can get him some shoes so he can walk outside, makes going out to the car easier as atm i have to carry both of them, and also DH is still on paternity leave so im sure it'll get interesting when hes back at work! lol

Congrats on your Daughters arrival :baby::cloud9:

Im finding my older LO to be really good with the new baby, no jelousy (too young, as you say) She loves her, kisses her, trys to cuddle her if she crys :cloud9:


----------



## x Michelle x

KellyC75 said:


> amy19604 said:
> 
> 
> Haven't been on here for ages! I had a baby girl on 29th march, so the age gap between my 2 little ones is 13 months and 2 days.
> So far so good! The baby just feeds and sleeps, so i'm very lucky (for now!) and ds doesn't seem bothered by her either way, he's too young to be jealous i think, he's just curious about what she is, and smiles at her and tries to give her things, it's really sweet. but most of the time he just ignores her. but if one of them cries the other one starts!
> It's a hell of a lot easier than it was being pregnant and having a baby, and less tiring. I'm sure it'll get harder though when they are both on the move! Ds is now walking, but not properly yet, so it'll be easier when he is and we can get him some shoes so he can walk outside, makes going out to the car easier as atm i have to carry both of them, and also DH is still on paternity leave so im sure it'll get interesting when hes back at work! lol
> 
> Congrats on your Daughters arrival :baby::cloud9:
> 
> Im finding my older LO to be really good with the new baby, no jelousy (too young, as you say) She loves her, kisses her, trys to cuddle her if she crys :cloud9:Click to expand...

I find this too, Hayden was crying the other day and she took out her own dummy and tried to put it in Hayden's mouth!! It was mega cute!!


----------



## KellyC75

x Michelle x said:


> [
> I find this too, Hayden was crying the other day and she took out her own dummy and tried to put it in Hayden's mouth!! It was mega cute!!

Aww ~ Its so lovely :cloud9:

The only thing that drives me mad with the dummys, is DD1 sometimes takes DD2s out of her chair (when she isnt in it) & then promptly pops it in her own mouth! :baby:


----------



## x Michelle x

Yip, I've seen her steal it straight from his mouth too!! Good job I'm not super anal about germs :)


----------



## amy19604

Aww, my lo tries to give her the dummy too, he pushes it into her head lol, and gets her hats and bibs etc and puts them on top of her , its adorable! xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhhh I can't wait for all of that, I hope my lo is the sane as yours with the baby.x


----------



## x Michelle x

She will Sassy :) you'll have about the same gap as i do! 
I've also seen Tabitha put wipes on his head and hit his head (gently of course!) i'm sure he'll get her back when he is crawling tho! 
Got him weighed yesterday, 12lbs exactly! He has doubled his "come home" weight in 6 weeks! But already with the medication he is on he is eating less, being less snacky - i think he was comfort eating a lot, poor thing!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wow that's a fab weight gain, well done bubba.

Well I'm set to have 2 under 1, probably be around 3 weeks between their bdays as I'm due to have this baby at 37 weeks.xx


----------



## KellyC75

Soooo tired........

:sleep: < I wish

This is the thing I find hardest, DD2 wakes for bottle (5.30-6am) then DD1 wants to get up too

Now im sat here, eyes almost closing :wacko:


----------



## kelly6407

Hi all I'm looking at a close age gap


Uncertain how close it will be though cause not sure if I'll go full term or not.

Full term and there will be 18months although my little girl will technically be 15months development wise since she was 3months prem. So it will be like having a 15 month old at 18months.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sorry your so tired Kelly, lots of coffee needed


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Thanks for reminding me about this thread, just realised I'm not on the front page. There's 20 months between my two girls :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

KellyC75 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> I hope its not too late for me to join!
> 
> My two boys are 17 months apart!
> So far i have :blue: & :blue:
> 
> Once Elliot (my youngest) initiates baby lead weaning, and once thats completed we are going to try for a girl. So the next baby will be close in age too :D
> 
> :wave: Great to have you join us ~ How are you & the Boys? :shrug: Havent seen you online for a whileClick to expand...

:hi: Thanks for having me!
They are doing just wonderful! Isaiah loves his big brother to pieces and its so adorable. He gives him kisses and everything :cloud9:
Life is good...busy which is why i havn't been on much :blush: but things are starting to calm down so maybe i'll get mroe time :D



blessedmomma said:


> guppy- how old was your first DS when he weaned? this is my first time BF and im wondering when. we'll be doing baby led as well, just like we did with our formula babies. i know they are all different, just wondering.

Well DS1 Weaned rather early (we do baby led weaning as well). He begun weaning at 4 months and was 100% weaned by 5 months of age. However, i think that was more because of our circumstances. I have a medical condition called Insufficient Glandular Tissue (IGT, also know as breast hypoplasia or hypoplastic breasts). So i am physically unable to produce 100% of my babies milk, because i lack the tissue and glands to do so. But i do make a little and so i nurse and then supplement. I use an at-breast nursing aid. With #1 i used formula to supp. and we didn't start the SNS (Supplementing Nursing System) until he was 2 months old, and so he hated it because he had to work harder than with the bottle supplements. Then at 4 months his first tooth popped through and that was the end of it. There was a lot more long more going on than that with nursing, but i dont want to bore you with that. basically in a nutshell he weaned by 5 months and i firmly believe that was bc of the circumstances.

Now with Elliot, i dont know what to expect. I nurse and supplement but i started with the Lact-Aid (another kind of nursing system) from the get go plus we use donor milk, so i dont think he will wean as early as Isaiah did. Im hoping to get to at least a year, but i know i can't force it, if he doesn't want it. However, i am going to try my hardest so long as he is interested....im the type of milk producer that i HAVE to nurse or pump or handexpress every 2.5 hours or else i will lose my supply...so hopefully it doesn't drop when he starts going longer in between.


----------



## Guppy051708

Sassy_TTC said:


> I've definately spend ALOT less this time around, mainly because new bubba will have all LO hand me downs (car seat, cot, bouncer, bumbo etc) I've only bought some new clothes so its been pretty cheap having another, lol!

Thats exactly what we did and its nice because then i dont have to spend tons of $$$ :D We will have to buy some summer clothing, though because they were born in different seasons :wacko: but i can't complain. DS1 was almost exactly one year younger than his cousin (practically down to the day) so we really never had to buy anything for him (unless we wanted to). And so we havn't spent much money on clothes in the first place.


----------



## Guppy051708

kelly6407 said:


> Hi all I'm looking at a close age gap
> 
> 
> Uncertain how close it will be though cause not sure if I'll go full term or not.
> 
> Full term and there will be 18months although my little girl will technically be 15months development wise since she was 3months prem. So it will be like having a 15 month old at 18months.

My boys are 17 months apart and i love it!
I honestly feel like young age gaps are the way to go.
My friends that have 2.5+ yrs age gap seem to have a much more challenging time than I do....which is ironic considering i get all of the rude comments about having them so close together :grr: 
Honestly, babywearing makes things SO easy!


----------



## apple84

Ugh I had hoped that things would be cheaper the second time around, but with twins (and two girls after a boy), there was still a lot to buy. Plus now I won't be going back to work for years, so loss of income too :wacko: I wouldn't trade it though. I love my trio! :cloud9:


----------



## Guppy051708

apple- i have wicked twin girl envy right now! lol
if we have a girl next, then i think we will go broke buying her clothing lol

we are going to ttc a girl after Elliot decides hes done w BFing....i would love twin girls-that would be perfect with our two boys, especially w the the close age gap


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wow guppy you already thinking about no3, good for you. Wish I could have another but there's no way we will!

Mine will be 11ish months apart so same ages in the right seasons but lo is a girl and new baby is a boy and I don't think he'd appreciate pretty dresses, lol!

I need to buy a baby carrier as definately think it'll be a god send with 2 under 1!x


----------



## Guppy051708

Sassy_TTC said:


> Mine will be 11ish months apart so same ages in the right seasons but lo is a girl and new baby is a boy and I don't think he'd appreciate pretty dresses, lol!

:haha:


def get yourself a baby carrier...or two lol.
i get so much done with it. Plus, IMO, its practically necessary when youre out by yourself w the kiddies. I babywear one and then the other goes in the stroller or cart.

dont worry, having 2 so cose in age isnt as scary as u think :winkwink: i spent my entire pregnancy worried about it, but now that he's here its WAY easier than i anticipated...i actually think the transition was easier than going from 1 kid to 2 :thumbup:


I LOVE the Moby Wrap and the ERGO :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thanks, it's definately reassuring to hear that it's not as scary as I'm imaging!

It's the silly things that worry me, like how do you get them both downstairs in the morning, 1 at a time? How do you ever pee,lol, could I trust my lo not to gauge the baby's eyes out! Who do you see to first of they're both crying! How do you bath 2 babies, arrrgggghhhh I'm scared again now!x


----------



## apple84

Baby carriers are awesome. I actually went hiking yesterday. Dh and I each wore a baby. I even bfed in the carrier while hiking!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Sassy - I also had 2 under 1 !! It is hard to begin with but then it gets a lot easier :) They're the best of friends now honestly .... though they have started 'fighting' with each other the last week but it's down to them always wanting to play with what the other one is playing with. :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

Sassy_TTC said:


> Thanks, it's definately reassuring to hear that it's not as scary as I'm imaging!
> 
> It's the silly things that worry me, like how do you get them both downstairs in the morning, 1 at a time? How do you ever pee,lol, could I trust my lo not to gauge the baby's eyes out! Who do you see to first of they're both crying! How do you bath 2 babies, arrrgggghhhh I'm scared again now!x

Not silly at all! Those were my EXACT feelings. I was so worried about the practicalities of it all. 

So DS1 is to the age where he doesn't cry much...but when they have cries at the same time, i have to think fast and decide which one needs my attention more. Most times i will consol my older child first. Simply because i had been given some advice from a wise mother that had 12 children close in age. She said to fill the needs first of the older one and that will cut down on jealousy issues and feeling left out. Plus their needs are usually must faster to tend to. Obviously if they younger one is really really upset, thats a different story, but in general i have followed this advice and she was right! DS1 has ZERO jealousy issues and in fact loves his brother very much.

In the mornings, right now, i bring them down one at a time, unless im babywearing, then i can wear Elliot (my 2 month old), and then i hold Isaiahs hand (19 months) and we walk down the steps together.

For bathing, my husband usually helps, and that is very helpful. I bath Isaiah before bed (or DH does). Then Isaiah goes to sleep and we bath Elliot. Once Elliot gets bigger, we will bath the two together in the tub :)

Peeing..yeah, i have to admit i dont get to do that too often lol but i do actually get to do it more than i did when Isaiah was young. I am blessed bc isaiah takes 4 hour naps in the day, so i can go then. but when they are both up, i usually put elliot in the swing. Our living room is baby proof and gated off so Isaiah cant run around the house. If Elliot is very upset, then i take him in the bathroom with me...im not trying to be gross, but sometimes thats what i have to do. 

you will find you will become more flexible with time :thumbup: You will have your good days and your bad days, but you'll do fine and i promise it will be easier than you expect (unless your baby is coaliky or something...ive been lucky to have two happy go lucky boys, so i dont know what it would be like with a baby that cries all the time....but thats another reason why babywearing works.

when you go to the store, try to park next to a cart return or keep the stroller in your car. If its not cold or raining or snowing out, then i park next to the cart return, snap isaiah in, and then put on a carrier and babywear elliot. If there arn't carts then i but isaiah in the stroller. I used to wear isaiah and put elliot in the stroller (its a travel system so he could stay in the car seat) but i cant do that bc elliot hates being in his car seat...which sucks on trips :wacko: but otherwise it works out smoothly :D

This all helps because my dh is very into parenting (THANK GOD! you ladies who do this by yourself are strong women in my opinion!) I am a SAHM so i am alone with them for the majority of the day, but when my husband is home he helps out with diapering and bathing and all that jazz.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Kelly... sorry if this seems super picky but on the front page you have them as girls - but they're both boys :)


----------



## Guppy051708

apple84 said:


> Baby carriers are awesome. I actually went hiking yesterday. *Dh and I each wore a baby.* I even bfed in the carrier while hiking!

Love this!
Thats what we do too when we dont feel like lugging the stroller around.
I love that my hubby loves his kids!
Its a turn on to have an AP father to your kiddies :blush:


----------



## davidjoemum

hi ladies im desperate for advise.
we welcomed little Sophie last monday and my one year old Davey is very jealous.
he screaming and histericly crying everytime im feeding her and giving her bath!
i was wondering if any of you had similar issue and how did you cope.
i feel so bad for my little boy im doing everything i can to not make him feel left out.


----------



## Guppy051708

Guppy051708 said:


> ... i had been given some advice from a wise mother that had 12 children close in age. She said to fill the needs first of the older one and that will cut down on jealousy issues and feeling left out. Plus their needs are usually must faster to tend to. Obviously if they younger one is really really upset, thats a different story, but in general i have followed this advice and she was right! DS1 has ZERO jealousy issues and in fact loves his brother very much.

@ davidjoemom- ^ i posted that earlier. And i think it has helped, but then again ive never had the problem you are having. So i can't say from experience, but you could, maybe take this approach as well for a week and see what it does? it may take some time though :hugs: every baby is different.


----------



## davidjoemum

Guppy051708 said:


> Sassy_TTC said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, it's definately reassuring to hear that it's not as scary as I'm imaging!
> 
> It's the silly things that worry me, like how do you get them both downstairs in the morning, 1 at a time? How do you ever pee,lol, could I trust my lo not to gauge the baby's eyes out! Who do you see to first of they're both crying! How do you bath 2 babies, arrrgggghhhh I'm scared again now!x
> 
> Not silly at all! Those were my EXACT feelings. I was so worried about the practicalities of it all.
> 
> So DS1 is to the age where he doesn't cry much...but when they have cries at the same time, i have to think fast and decide which one needs my attention more. Most times i will consol my older child first. Simply because i had been given some advice from a wise mother that had 12 children close in age. She said to fill the needs first of the older one and that will cut down on jealousy issues and feeling left out. Plus their needs are usually must faster to tend to. Obviously if they younger one is really really upset, thats a different story, but in general i have followed this advice and she was right! DS1 has ZERO jealousy issues and in fact loves his brother very much.
> 
> In the mornings, right now, i bring them down one at a time, unless im babywearing, then i can wear Elliot (my 2 month old), and then i hold Isaiahs hand (19 months) and we walk down the steps together.
> 
> For bathing, my husband usually helps, and that is very helpful. I bath Isaiah before bed (or DH does). Then Isaiah goes to sleep and we bath Elliot. Once Elliot gets bigger, we will bath the two together in the tub :)
> 
> Peeing..yeah, i have to admit i dont get to do that too often lol but i do actually get to do it more than i did when Isaiah was young. I am blessed bc isaiah takes 4 hour naps in the day, so i can go then. but when they are both up, i usually put elliot in the swing. Our living room is baby proof and gated off so Isaiah cant run around the house. If Elliot is very upset, then i take him in the bathroom with me...im not trying to be gross, but sometimes thats what i have to do.
> 
> you will find you will become more flexible with time :thumbup: You will have your good days and your bad days, but you'll do fine and i promise it will be easier than you expect (unless your baby is coaliky or something...ive been lucky to have two happy go lucky boys, so i dont know what it would be like with a baby that cries all the time....but thats another reason why babywearing works.
> 
> when you go to the store, try to park next to a cart return or keep the stroller in your car. If its not cold or raining or snowing out, then i park next to the cart return, snap isaiah in, and then put on a carrier and babywear elliot. If there arn't carts then i but isaiah in the stroller. I used to wear isaiah and put elliot in the stroller (its a travel system so he could stay in the car seat) but i cant do that bc elliot hates being in his car seat...which sucks on trips :wacko: but otherwise it works out smoothly :D
> 
> This all helps because my dh is very into parenting (THANK GOD! you ladies who do this by yourself are strong women in my opinion!) I am a SAHM so i am alone with them for the majority of the day, but when my husband is home he helps out with diapering and bathing and all that jazz.Click to expand...

thats so helpful thank you


----------



## **angel**

Can I join in please =) There is 15 and a half months between my 2 boys xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

:hi: and welcome :D


----------



## KellyC75

I just multi-quoted & wrote up replys to lots of posts.....:coffee:

The my DD1 came along & pressed some buttons on the keyboard & lost the lot!!! :dohh:

Will try again..........:comp:


----------



## KellyC75

**angel** said:


> Can I join in please =) There is 15 and a half months between my 2 boys xxx

:wave: Welcome ~ Will add you to the front page



Sassy_TTC said:


> Thanks, it's definately reassuring to hear that it's not as scary as I'm imaging!
> 
> It's the silly things that worry me, like how do you get them both downstairs in the morning, 1 at a time? How do you ever pee,lol, could I trust my lo not to gauge the baby's eyes out! Who do you see to first of they're both crying! How do you bath 2 babies, arrrgggghhhh I'm scared again now!x

Guppys right, its not as bad as you imagine it to be....I spent my pregnancy worrying about how it would be :wacko: I actually think worrying so much, has made it easier ~ iykwim.....Think of something as really bad & then hopefully it will suprise you

I dont have stairs ~ But if I did, I would take baby down first, then go back for older one (as if they are still in cot, you know they are safe & baby cant get into any mischief downstairs!) :baby:

With regard to peeing....yes, sometimes I neglect this! :dohh:

Always see to LOs in order of what will be quickest, ie: a quick dummy for DD2 is quicker than a diaper change for DD1 :winkwink:

I now have bath time sorted, after getting it wrong the first couple of times!!! :dohh: 

I now put DD1 in first, wash her etc...
Then pop DD2 in, wash her whilst DD1 plays....
Take DD2 out, dry her, leave her on mat on floor, get DD1 out, dry her, then take them both to bedroom (DD1 walks with me) 
Then I lay them both on the bed to get in PJs (Its actually really cute, as they lay there & look at each other! :cloud9:




CharlieKeys said:


> Kelly... sorry if this seems super picky but on the front page you have them as girls - but they're both boys :)

Thanks for letting me know ~ Will get it changed :thumbup:



davidjoemum said:


> hi ladies im desperate for advise.
> we welcomed little Sophie last monday and my one year old Davey is very jealous.
> he screaming and histericly crying everytime im feeding her and giving her bath!
> i was wondering if any of you had similar issue and how did you cope.
> i feel so bad for my little boy im doing everything i can to not make him feel left out.

:hugs: Good luck with taking Guppys advice :flower: Let us know how it goes


----------



## KellyC75

x__Hannah__x said:


> Thanks for reminding me about this thread, just realised I'm not on the front page. There's 20 months between my two girls :thumbup:

Yey ~ Glad to see you back :wave:

Hopefully when we all get the 'badge/link' for our signatures, it will be easier to pop along :coffee:



Guppy051708 said:


> Honestly, babywearing makes things SO easy!


Youve just reminded me to order mine ~ have chosen the connecta (hope thats a good choice:winkwink:)


----------



## KellyC75

kelly6407 said:


> Hi all I'm looking at a close age gap
> 
> 
> Uncertain how close it will be though cause not sure if I'll go full term or not.
> 
> Full term and there will be 18months although my little girl will technically be 15months development wise since she was 3months prem. So it will be like having a 15 month old at 18months.

Welcome :wave: Congrats on your pregnancy ~ How are you finding it with already having a LO? :shrug:

I found the morning sickness in first tri :sick: Changing poopy diapers was no fun! & then the last month the hardest going! :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

All updated ~ :coffee:

Off to make bottles & put DD1 for a nap :sleep: 

Could do with one myself, but timing it so they both sleep is so hard ~ Plus DS2 is on half-term & so would probably wake me anyway!

How do you Girls cope with the lack of sleep? :shrug::coffee:


----------



## apple84

Like Kelly, I don't have stairs, but if I did I'd probably take one down at a time or have one in the carrier and hold the other one's hand (if they were walking). 

Some tricks I've found:

To take a shower I wait until at least one baby is sleeping in the swing or bouncy chair. I put on a tv show for my son and take the other baby in the bathroom with me in a bouncy chair. The sound of the water keeps that baby happy. I baby gate the bathroom and leave the door open, so my son can come talk to me if he wants, but he can't get into the bathroom and fiddle with toilet paper. 

I talk a lot about turns, like it's Clara's turn with mommy and when she's done eating/getting her diaper changed then it's Andrew's turn with mommy. Sometime es I even tell the babies "ok it's Andrew's turn with mommy now", even though they obviously don't know what I'm saying. It seems to make him happy to know its his turn even if I'm just wiping his face after a meal or changing his diaper. 

I have one of those space saver high hairs that reclines and I use it as a baby seat at meal times. I also often eat while bouncing a bouncy chair next to my seat with my foot. 

I often talk with my son while breastfeeding. He seems to accept that as me playing with him. For example while he's playing with little plastic animals I ask questions about his play and respond to what he says. The more dramatic I am the better he likes it. It works great, because breastfeeding twins means I do spend a lot of time sitting with a baby.


----------



## Guppy051708

kelly- ive heard good things about the connecta! 
I reaaly want a woven wrap as well but they are crazy expensive.

as for lack of sleep, Isaiah has been STTN for a couple months now. We cosleep with elliot, so its not too bad but i do find myself tired often....ad tbh, i dont handle it well,,,i can become quite the bitch :blush:...poor dh :haha: Im mainly more uncomfortable laying on my side all night long, than anything, and in return that makes me tired....i have started exercising 5x per week for 25 minutes (on the eliptical), and that has helped greatly with my moods. Ive also been trying to eat better. My moods have improved a lot and even DH notices and comments on the change. Its rather ironic that i have to use energy working out to gain energy, but somehow it works.

apple - thats brilliant! when we have #3, i may have to inquire for tips lol
speaking of three...can you fit 3 carseats in your vehicle? what type of car do you drive? im not sure if i can get 3 across the back of our JEEP Grand Cherokee Larado :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

Just written a thread asking for advice on the ergo or connecta...
https://www.babyandbump.com/baby-club/950391-ergo-connecta-baby-toddler.html#post16904389

:coffee:


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> apple - thats brilliant! when we have #3, i may have to inquire for tips lol
> speaking of three...can you fit 3 carseats in your vehicle? what type of car do you drive? im not sure if i can get 3 across the back of our JEEP Grand Cherokee Larado :shrug:

We bought a Kia Grande Carnival when we arrived here in Aus, works perfectly for all 6 of us & kids can even bring a friend :winkwink:

Its a little like a Grand Voyager (which is also another vehicle I really like):thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

i dont know what we are going to do...we still owe over $8,000 on the jeep. Is our only car. We cant afford a second car...when we bought it 2 yrs ago it kelly blue booked for $12,500 and thats what we purchased it at. Today it only books for $5,500 and we owe $8,700. we have 3 yrs left to pay on it...i wish we could get another car!


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> i dont know what we are going to do...we still owe over $8,000 on the jeep. Is our only car. We cant afford a second car...when we bought it 2 yrs ago it kelly blue booked for $12,500 and thats what we purchased it at. Today it only books for $5,500 and we owe $8,700. we have 3 yrs left to pay on it...i wish we could get another car!

That sure sucks :dohh: When we sold our car in the Uk (another people carrier) we lost £6000 on it in 6 years of owning it ~ Thats £1000 a year :growlmad:


----------



## Guppy051708

KellyC75 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> i dont know what we are going to do...we still owe over $8,000 on the jeep. Is our only car. We cant afford a second car...when we bought it 2 yrs ago it kelly blue booked for $12,500 and thats what we purchased it at. Today it only books for $5,500 and we owe $8,700. we have 3 yrs left to pay on it...i wish we could get another car!
> 
> That sure sucks :dohh: When we sold our car in the Uk (another people carrier) we lost £6000 on it in 6 years of owning it ~ Thats £1000 a year :growlmad:Click to expand...

wow! i would be angry over that!
i hate how this car stuff works :grr:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Here in the UK apparently after the first year cars halve in price... so if you buy a £12,000 car if you want to sell it a year later you will get £6000 at the most! ... Well that's what I've been told many times lol! 

Henry's being a little bugger with his sleep - we finally had two months of sttn and then the last week he keeps waking up at either half 1 or half 2 and will only go back to sleep if he's in my bed - and as we are living with the in laws at the moment :dohh: I can't just sort him out the way I would if we were by ourselves! Is there an 8 month sleep regression?? Stephen was never like this - come 5 months he sttn and still does!


----------



## Babyface179

Hi, please can I join? I have a 9 month old boy and I am due with my 2nd boy in August, so there will be 14 months difference. The 2nd wasn't planned (I am meant to be infertile!) and I am absolutely bricking it tbh. My son was quite high maintenance for the first 4 months and I really, really struggled. He is a delight now (or he was, he has turned into a monster this last week but I am putting it down to developmental stuff going on in his head) but I can not imaine how I will cope at all. I am back at FT work now and I will have to return to FT work 4 months after the new one arrives. My son is currently very settled with a childminder but legally she can't take more children so we will have to seperate the two boys for 3 days a week with different childminders (the other 2 days they are with their grandma). Luckily I have a very supportivem hands on husband who seems more of a natural than I am and is much more relaxed and level headed than I am. Anyway, I will be stalking this thread and reading how all you guys manage so that by the time the new one comes hopefully I will have picked up lots of tips.


----------



## Babyface179

Oh and to CharlieKeys we have just been through the 8 month sleep regression. Sigh, I think we have come out the other side now (touch wood) but it lasted a few weeks.


----------



## 2016

Hello everyone! :wave: DS is currently 16 months old and I'm 6 weeks preggers with #2. Depending on how early this babe is (DS was 5 weeks early), there will be 23-24 month gap. We were TTC since DS was 3 months old so it could have been closer but I am very happy with the gap. Blessed to be pregnant at all really!


----------



## cat lover

Hi ladies!! Can I join you? :hi: I have a 10.5 month old and am 10 weeks pregnant so the gap will be about 17 months :help: lol

I look forward to chatting to you all :flower:


----------



## x Michelle x

Hi everyone :)


----------



## LittlePeople

Hello :flower:

I have a 10month old LG and am 10weeks preg with no2 - so there will be a 17month age gap :)

What double pram does everyone have lol!? I'm on the hunt!


----------



## lovelylaura

Hi everyone im laura I have an 8 month old little girl poppy and im 20 weeks just found out today that were having another girl! :D 

How is everyone? Xx


----------



## x Michelle x

LittlePeople said:


> Hello :flower:
> 
> I have a 10month old LG and am 10weeks preg with no2 - so there will be a 17month age gap :)
> 
> What double pram does everyone have lol!? I'm on the hunt!

Hi :flower:

We have the bugaboo donkey and love it :)

Hayden is being really difficult to settle just now... He has 7oz of milk (thickened with carobel for his reflux and 30 mins later has another 2oz before finally nodding off while being swung and rocked... It seems whenever he is awake he is shouting or crying.... I can't remember Tabitha being like this, or have I just blocked it out??!


----------



## Guppy051708

aww :hugs: Michelle. I hope he starts feeling better soon 

Welcome ladies! :friends:

RE: Double Strollers. We couldn't afford one so i babywear Elliot and Isaiah goes in the stroller (or the cart if we are getting groceries). ...though we want TTC #3 as soon as Elliot weans, so we may very well have to cave and get a double lol


----------



## blessedmomma

charlie- have you checked for teething? my LO's start teething around then off and on and it effects their sleep. they dont pop a tooth in til about 11-12 mos old, but its rough til then.

we have a moby and a maya ring sling, absolutely love them both!

as for showers, 2 years ago when i had number 4 i got used to showering in the evenings. i didnt like it at first and complained a lot to DH. now i am used to it though and really look forward to my shower. with 8 people in the family it works really well. my DH and our 2 girls shower in the morning (they are home schooled so no big rush) and in the evening we bathe our 4 boys 2 at a time. when they get out my DH holds the youngest while i shower. 

we have a minivan and a truck, they are both paid off thankfully! our minivan only holds 8 though, so when we have another we will need to get something bigger

we have a jogging double stroller and just love it


----------



## JosieM

Good thread! Can you add me please? 14 month age gap between DS (eldest) and DD! Thanks!


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome Josie :hi:


----------



## Guppy051708

blessedmomma said:


> charlie- have you checked for teething? my LO's start teething around then off and on and it effects their sleep. they dont pop a tooth in til about 11-12 mos old, but its rough til then.
> 
> we have a moby and a maya ring sling, absolutely love them both!
> 
> as for showers, 2 years ago when i had number 4 i got used to showering in the evenings. i didnt like it at first and complained a lot to DH. now i am used to it though and really look forward to my shower. with 8 people in the family it works really well. my DH and our 2 girls shower in the morning (they are home schooled so no big rush) and in the evening we bathe our 4 boys 2 at a time. when they get out my DH holds the youngest while i shower.
> 
> we have a minivan and a truck, they are both paid off thankfully! our minivan only hold 8 though, so when we have another we will need to get something bigger
> 
> we have a jogging double stroller and just love it

You rock! You sound like super mom! :bodyb:

Is it hard figuring out the practicalities of more than 2 children? We want to TTC a girl in the future (i want them all close in age), do you have any advice? As it stands now we have a regular stroller and i babywear the other...but how does it work when you're out and about alone with the kids? where do you put them when you grocery shop? How do you get them out of the carseat without one running off? Just all questions like that.
Thanks!


----------



## blessedmomma

Guppy051708 said:


> blessedmomma said:
> 
> 
> charlie- have you checked for teething? my LO's start teething around then off and on and it effects their sleep. they dont pop a tooth in til about 11-12 mos old, but its rough til then.
> 
> we have a moby and a maya ring sling, absolutely love them both!
> 
> as for showers, 2 years ago when i had number 4 i got used to showering in the evenings. i didnt like it at first and complained a lot to DH. now i am used to it though and really look forward to my shower. with 8 people in the family it works really well. my DH and our 2 girls shower in the morning (they are home schooled so no big rush) and in the evening we bathe our 4 boys 2 at a time. when they get out my DH holds the youngest while i shower.
> 
> we have a minivan and a truck, they are both paid off thankfully! our minivan only hold 8 though, so when we have another we will need to get something bigger
> 
> we have a jogging double stroller and just love it
> 
> You rock! You sound like super mom! :bodyb:
> 
> Is it hard figuring out the practicalities of more than 2 children? We want to TTC a girl in the future (i want them all close in age), do you have any advice? As it stands now we have a regular stroller and i babywear the other...but how does it work when you're out and about alone with the kids? where do you put them when you grocery shop? How do you get them out of the carseat without one running off? Just all questions like that.
> Thanks!Click to expand...

lol thanks guppy. my DH does the grocery shopping on the weekends. i havent went anywhere yet by myself since our last was born, but if i did it would probably be on a monday (DH works tues-fri) he would just watch the kids. we do go places on the weekends together, but we either just take my youngest 1 or 2 or 3 and have the girls stay home with the other ones. or we bring all the kids with us. it just really depends on whats going on and where we are going and who is napping at the time we are leaving lol. you have to know though that my girls are 11 and 13, and very mature and responsible for their ages. they are very helpful with their younger brothers whether they come with us or stay home. when we go to walmart we grab a cart that has two seats for the 1 and 2 yr olds, and i wear our 1 month old. if we go somewhere else we use the double stroller for the 1 and 2 yr olds. i usually baby wear til they are around 6 months old. i would do longer, but im usually pregnant again and sick by then lol. where ever we go they go straight into a cart or stroller so no running around. the older 3 walk next to us. 

if i was to go somewhere myself without DH i would take all of them and my girls would help out. it puts a spin on things with all of them being so young in your situation. my kids are home schooled so they are always around. when my girls go to visit friends and DH is gone i wouldnt dream of leaving with the 4 youngest. i would just make sure we already have what we need here. 

i dont think its so hard adding another baby to the mix. its easy to adjust to another around. i would probably have some anxiety if we got pregnant with multiples. but hey, i would do what i had to!


----------



## apple84

Double strollers - I've got a Combi twin sport (lays flat for newborns) and Phil and Teds with the doubles attachment (bought for my first son. Have to wait til the twins are bigger to use)

Carriers: Baby K'tan (they advertise a twin carry, but I didn't like it for that. Fine for a single baby though)
Ergo (used from 2-18 months with my son. Dh used it for our hike this weekend. Very comfy and well suited for dads)
Beco gemini (my favorite. I liked it for a 7lb baby and an 18 month old. Very versatile.)


----------



## KellyC75

No time to read all posts right now ~ But wanted to say :wave: Hello to all the new members, really great to have you join us

(Reminder for me to go back to post 496)


----------



## lilrojo

Wow lots of chatter in here lately.. just got caught up.. 

Hi to all the new members.. 

Hope your all resting up and had a great easter.. :)

Not much new going on.. recently got my dd whos almost 3 potty trained.. that has been nice.. just one diaper for now to change.. Bryce is growing, have his 2 month appt on this next monday.. excited to see how big he has gotten..


----------



## lalos 30

can i join ? i have a 6month old daughter and im roughly about 8 weeks pregnant :) x


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome new ladies!!!:flower:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yay lots of us crazy people now, hello everyone.

I'm really struggling with these pregnancy, SPD should be used as form of torture!


----------



## CharlieKeys

blessedmomma said:


> charlie- have you checked for teething? my LO's start teething around then off and on and it effects their sleep. they dont pop a tooth in til about 11-12 mos old, but its rough til then.

Yeah I did think maybe teeth ...... it's killing me now as I'm on the go all day and then he's up at ridiculous times but the only thing that stops me thinking teeth is that as soon as we cuddle up in bed he falls asleep straight away until 7am. I love the cuddles but don't want him getting used to it? :shrug:

Hiiiii to everyone who's just joined!! :) 

I've got my scan tomorrow :happydance: Am so nervous!


----------



## Guppy051708

Charlie, are you finding out what your bump is? Cant wait to hear all about it!!!!


Aww, Sassy, i hope the SPD lightens for you :hugs:

WElcome new members! :hi:


----------



## apple84

Ugh dh is out of town the next 2 days and then most of next week. I'm not looking forward to doing it all on my own. Especially considering my 2 year old's recent bedtime and nap drama :wacko:


----------



## Guppy051708

apple84 said:



> Ugh dh is out of town the next 2 days and then most of next week. I'm not looking forward to doing it all on my own. Especially considering my 2 year old's recent bedtime and nap drama :wacko:

:hugs: that can't be easy :nope: 
But i know u can do it :bodyb: 


,,,just make sure you take mommy breaks if you need them, even if that means leaving the room while they all cry for 2 minutes lol...i wouldnt usually suggest that, but you need your sanity!


----------



## x Michelle x

apple84 said:


> Ugh dh is out of town the next 2 days and then most of next week. I'm not looking forward to doing it all on my own. Especially considering my 2 year old's recent bedtime and nap drama :wacko:

You always sound like you are managing fab, it'll be a breeze :thumbup:


----------



## apple84

^ lol I do manage, but it's never a breeze.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Good luck for your scan today Charlie, let us know how it goes.xx


----------



## KellyC75

Good luck for your scan Charlie :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

I promise I will be back soon Girls :flower:

Just had a pretty colicy baby the last 2 days :baby:


----------



## LadyGecko

May I join you ladies I have a 6 month old and I'm 8 weeks pregnant? xx


----------



## LadyGecko

lalos 30 said:


> can i join ? i have a 6month old daughter and im roughly about 8 weeks pregnant :) x

snap lol do you know your edd yet? x:flower:


----------



## apple84

Cute brother and sister moment today - Andrew went and put a blanket on Ainslie who was playing on her play mat. He said "awww baby Ainslie" and then "ewww gross nose wipe baby mom" and sure enough Ainslie had a booger. :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

^ :haha: thats precious! lol funny too :D

Welcome girls!

hope your scan went well charlie!


----------



## Guppy051708

congrats ladygecko!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahh that's adorable, so so cute.

Co hears ladygecko. How you feeling?x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hiii everyone - how are we all doing? 

We got put back by 2 weeks so are now due 8th November but baby was moving around and a really good heartbeat :) Bonus is i get another scan on the 1st May for the nuchal testing :) 

This is our newest addition :) I know it's blurry but any gender guesses lol
 



Attached Files:







Photo0052.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Congrats on the good scan Charlie, great that you get to see baby again soon.

Errmm Im going to say boy


----------



## KellyC75

Aww ~ lovely scan pic charlie :cloud9: Im guessing Girl (trying to nub guess!)

Lovely due date too, hopefully youll get a little Scorpio :thumbup:


----------



## apple84

Congrats!! I'm not much good at gender guessing, but I'm going to say that's little Phoebe's first picture :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

Im so darn tired ~ DD2 had me up at 4.30am for feed, back to sleep at 5.30am, now DD1 has me up at 6am......................:sleep:

Any tips on getting us all to nap at the same time?

I sooooo need a bit more sleep...................:sleep:


----------



## apple84

KellyC75 said:


> Any tips on getting us all to nap at the same time?
> 
> I sooooo need a bit more sleep...................:sleep:

I try to get all three sleeping at the same time every day. Usually I can get them to overlap by a bit, maybe 15-30 minutes. :shrug:


----------



## apple84

Lol just realized I didn't actually give any tips, although its mostly luck. My son naps from 1-4 (he doesn't sleep that whole time, but is in his bed) and the twins get tired every hour-1.5 hours, so I just try to line them up as best I can by keeping one twin awake a little bit longer.


----------



## KellyC75

apple84 said:


> Lol just realized I didn't actually give any tips, although its mostly luck. My son naps from 1-4 (he doesn't sleep that whole time, but is in his bed) and the twins get tired every hour-1.5 hours, so I just try to line them up as best I can by keeping one twin awake a little bit longer.

Thankyou :flower:

Wow ~ Your DS is a good Boy staying in his bed from 1-4 :thumbup:

Just hope I can get to nap today, eyes are soooo heavy! :sleep:


----------



## blessedmomma

charlie- im saying girl! although based on nothing but a guess :haha: beautiful baby either way :cloud9: maybe will come on my birthday- november 13th


----------



## YoungNImum

Aw great pic, complete guess but I also say boy :) and you already have names picked your organised lol x


----------



## YoungNImum

Jows the badge coming along Kelly? Hope the sleep situation gets better, dose meadow nap during the day? X


----------



## lovelylaura

Sorry haven't posted much been a busy few days , any way I can't remember who it was but I've SPD again too and I agree it should be used as a form of torture :( on a better note we had our 20 week scan on Monday and were having another girl!! Really happy but I must admit im a little sad my OH won't get his little soldier as this is definatly our last.

Going to my first baby group today a little nervous but really looking forward to it meeting new people and letting poppy interact with more little babys :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

^^^ that was me, sorry your suffering too, sucks huh!

My daughter is called poppy too 

Have fun at play group.x


----------



## lovelylaura

Yeh its rubbish feel so bad when poppy wakes up and I have to spend 5 minutes trying to get up the stairs to her , im resorting to letting her nap on me now means I get to rest aswell so its not too bad :) 

And thankyou x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Kelly - we couldn't get them to nap at the same time for ages! Then he hit 6 months and now they nap around 11ish together. If I'm on my own I usually keep Stephen downstairs watching Disney junior and put Henry down and then I put Stephen down and just cuddle him to sleep if he's fussing. His whining never wakes Henry up either ... but usually I get 2 hours peace! I also see which one is starting to get tired and how close the other one is to getting tired and try and keep them awake until I know they're both ready to go. It is difficult but can happen :haha:

Thanks for the guesses - all the family are saying it looks like a girl apart from OH he thinks we can only make boys! lol Not so sure myself - maybe after the 12 week we can get a better nub picture! 

Sassy and Lovelylaura - hope the SPD goes away soon :( What causes SPD?


----------



## apple84

Hello ladies! Andrew was a pain in the butt this morning "no!!" "I don't like it!" "no shoes!!" "diaper off! No diaper on!" I am so glad I'm able to send him to daycare today! He doesn't go regularly, but dh is out of town on business and said I could send him one day if the daycare had room. Hallelujah only two babies today. I might go to the mall. It would certainly be easier than taking a 2 year old along. Who knows if the babies will cooperate though :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

:happydance: DD2 seems so much happier ~ Just praying I have this colic under control now

Its amazing what a difference it makes when your LO just crys for normal things, like hunger, wet/dirty diaper etc.....

Colic, wind & reflux are such hard work :wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

Have a busy day today & have guests round for a barbie tonite, so may not get on again??

Still gotta go back & catch up with all your news & gossip though :coffee:

Hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## CharlieKeys

hmmmm I would LOVE a BBQ right now!!! :-D Is it still summer out in Aus?


----------



## KellyC75

CharlieKeys said:


> hmmmm I would LOVE a BBQ right now!!! :-D Is it still summer out in Aus?



Its Autumn now ~ But we are still getting some hot days! :coolio:


----------



## you&me

(Reminder to myself to carry on catching up from page 30!!)

Heya everyone :wave:

Hope you are all keeping well...life here is hectic, happy and fun!!! 

No more babies for me however...hubby did his bit in preventing it...kinda sad about it, but also relieved especially after 3 pregnancies all with pre-eclampsia resulting in all 3 delivered via section...I pushed my luck 3 times and escaped....just...not brave enough to risk it again!!


----------



## KellyC75

YoungNImum said:


> Jows the badge coming along Kelly? X


*Here we go Girls......
Our new badge  

Copy & paste into your signature ~ But remove the *** I have put in first*

[***https://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n519/xamour3/***LO.gif[/URL***]


----------



## KellyC75

:wave: A very warm welcome to all the new Girls 

Please check your details below & let me know if I have anything incorrect :comp:

Look forward to getting to know you all :friends:

Username: Babyface179 
Age gap: 14 months ~ :blue: & :blue:

Username: 2016
Age gap: 24months ~ :blue: & :yellow:

Username: cat lover
Age gap: 17 months ~ ? & :yellow:

Username: LittlePeople 
Age gap: 17 month ~ :pink: & :yellow:

Username: lovelylaura 
Age gap: 13 months ~ :pink: & :pink:

Username: JosieM 
Age gap: 14 month ~ :blue: & :pink:

Username: lalos 30 
Age gap: 13 month ~ :pink: & :yellow:

Username: LadyGecko 
Age gap: 13 months ~ :pink: & :yellow:


----------



## Guppy051708

Im here! lol

welcome new members!
Thanks for the siggy button kelly!

Poor Elliot has to get bloodwork to see if he is allergic to Almonds :(
And he has a cows milk intolerance. So i switched to Almond milk and he had a bad reaction...so ....sad...and disappointed i have no milk to drink now :wacko:


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> Im here! lol
> 
> welcome new members!
> Thanks for the siggy button kelly!
> 
> Poor Elliot has to get bloodwork to see if he is allergic to Almonds :(
> And he has a cows milk intolerance. So i switched to Almond milk and he had a bad reaction...so ....sad...and disappointed i have no milk to drink now :wacko:

Aww ~ :hugs: ~ To Elliot :bunny:
Will he be able to have soya milk? :shrug:

Yey ~ So pleased to see you using the siggy button :yipee: We are an official group & I must say....What a lovely bunch we are :friends:


----------



## Guppy051708

he probably could, but i tried that and it made me sick and crampy :shrug:


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> he probably could, but i tried that and it made me sick and crampy :shrug:

:dohh:

Sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## x Michelle x

Oooh can we have instructions how to get the badge?!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Badge looks brilliant, I'll try to add it to my signature later.

AFM I spent most of the weekend in hospital, naughty baby is planning his escape and I've been having contractions, not dilating though thank god, so been given an injection to stop them and been told to take strict rest :-(


----------



## x Michelle x

Hope bubs stays nice and cosy sassy :) 
Oops, just noticed you posted instructions kel :)


----------



## KittyVentura

Ooooh me. There will be 19 months between Fin and his little sister. 

I am SHITTING it.

Please ladies - what are the realities of 2 close in age really like? How hard can I expect it to be on my son? Did your older child regress in a sense? Was your older child's sleep affected much? How did you find the sleep deprivation? I know with Fin as a newborn I would sleep in as long as he did which some days would be 11am after a long night of no sleep... but obviously this time when Fin decides it's morning (which is around 6am) I'll have to get up regardless of how little sleep I've had? What was teh reality of breastfeeding a second child like? xx


----------



## x Michelle x

Hi kitty :)

From my experiences it is bloody hard!! But it's getting easier :) I was bricking it too but you manage, same as you did when you had a newborn first time around and you were clueless (well I was!) 
My lil man has reflux and is quite unsettled, but we are learning how best to cope with him and slowly it's coming together. I love him to bits but reflux is frustrating!! 
I managed bf for a week, I tried but it really hurt and after a week of feeding constantly all night and then playing with Tabitha all day I just couldn't take it and switched to Formula. BUT there are plenty of ladies on here who are bf and are doing a brilliant job! I had also had a section so things were a little harder to start with. I remember you saying little lady was breech, has she turned yet?
We've had no jealousy with Tabitha whatsoever, infant she adores him! Ok, she sometimes slaps his head and steals his dummy but more often than not she is giving him kisses and just sitting watching him :)
Her sleep is fab, but generally Hayden doesn't get to cry incase he wakes her! His sleep however is crap! He is also a hungry boy taking 8oz of thickend milk (for his reflux) every 3 hours... Tabitha was the opposite! 
Organization is definitely the key, have clothes and bag all sorted in the evening, have a schedule in the morning so your oh isnt running off to work leaving you with 2 hungry kids and not having had a shower! Try and get all this done before he leaves for the day, I find is a massive help!
Ah, that's them both up from their naps, will finish later :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hi Kitty! From our experience it was hard the first few months especially as they had different routines and Henry suffered from colic and silent reflux. We got told to early wean him and from 4 months things got A LOT better! Now, they are the best of friends and although they have an occasional 'fight' they get on so well. I saw Stephen regress in the sense that he wanted a dummy all the time and refused his beaker but wanted a bottle but we just kept working on it, he also seemed to hit him a lot as a newborn which we put a stop to that straight away, so eventually he seemed to adjust really well. I think the main thing is to keep them included over everything, like helping to make baby's bottle or even now I'll say "Can you give Henry his dummy?" and off he'll go and get it for him. 

I agree with the above poster - organisation is key. Especially if you KNOW you are going out the next day - get the bag ready the night before and all their clothes/nappies etc. :) You'll be fine!


----------



## KellyC75

Sassy_TTC said:


> Badge looks brilliant, I'll try to add it to my signature later.
> 
> AFM I spent most of the weekend in hospital, naughty baby is planning his escape and I've been having contractions, not dilating though thank god, so been given an injection to stop them and been told to take strict rest :-(

Thought you were quiet lately, hope that bubba stays cooking :baby: Mummas not ready for you yet 
Have you got help, so that you can rest? :shrug: 



x Michelle x said:


> Oops, just noticed you posted instructions kel :)

Yey ~ Badge looks great :happydance:



KittyVentura said:
 

> Ooooh me. There will be 19 months between Fin and his little sister.
> 
> I am SHITTING it.
> 
> Please ladies - what are the realities of 2 close in age really like? How hard can I expect it to be on my son? Did your older child regress in a sense? Was your older child's sleep affected much? How did you find the sleep deprivation? I know with Fin as a newborn I would sleep in as long as he did which some days would be 11am after a long night of no sleep... but obviously this time when Fin decides it's morning (which is around 6am) I'll have to get up regardless of how little sleep I've had? What was teh reality of breastfeeding a second child like? xx

:wave: I was exactly the same, so anxious about having 2 close in age, but as I said to someone else on this thread, I think being anxious is a good thing, as when LO number 2 arrives, you will find its not as hard as you imagined :winkwink: (iykwim)

My new bubba hasnt had much effect on the other kids tbh, which is great, the older 2 are used to babies crying around the house & my 16 month old just loves her little Sister :cloud9:

The sleep issue is my probably what I find the hardest, but some days, im lucky enough to get them both napping at the same time ~ So I grab half hour myself :sleep::thumbup:

Another thing is....Time flys by! :winkwink: Which in a way is a good thing, because as the LOs get older, it really does get easier (of course in other ways its not so good, I love newborn snuggles! :cry:)

I only b/f for a week this time, as I had oversupply issues/engorgement issues really badly again, so figured, I want to enjoy baby, not be stressed & anxious over feed times :thumbup:

Stick with us, you'll be fab :flower:


----------



## apple84

Honestly there are times I find 3 kids 2 and under to be easier than I feared and sometimes worse. It's just more extreme. I feel like supermom when things are going well and there is nothing more heart melting than watching my 2 year old cuddle and kiss his baby sisters :cloud9: But when everyone is crying its really hard. And I find bedtime tough when dh is away, because everyone needs/wants me at the same time and it takes forever to get everyone asleep. 

My son has never been woken up by babies at night, but they don't share a room. Even the babies who share a room only wake each other up if I don't get to the crying one quick enough. 

Good luck. You'll do fine. Moms are capable of so much. It's amazing how quickly LOs close in age becomes your norm. Now, taking just one or two kids out shopping with me is a break :haha:


----------



## Tasha360

Hi, just spotted this thread. Can I join? I have a 4 year old, a 2 yr old and 2 1 yr olds. There's 10.5 months between my daughter and my twins xx


----------



## apple84

Yay another set of twins in this group! Maybe you'll have so e pointers for me as I'm a relatively new twin mama.


----------



## KellyC75

Tasha360 said:


> Hi, just spotted this thread. Can I join? I have a 4 year old, a 2 yr old and 2 1 yr olds. There's 10.5 months between my daughter and my twins xx

:wave: Welcome ~ Another twinny supermum :thumbup:

Your kids are adorable :cloud9:

How are you finding it? :shrug: Has it got easier now they are a little older



apple84 said:


> Yay another set of twins in this group! Maybe you'll have so e pointers for me as I'm a relatively new twin mama.


:yipee: That is just what I thought ~ Cant wait to hear all about life with 4 under 4! :oneofeach::oneofeach:


----------



## blessedmomma

Tasha360 said:


> Hi, just spotted this thread. Can I join? I have a 4 year old, a 2 yr old and 2 1 yr olds. There's 10.5 months between my daughter and my twins xx

yay! i have a 4 yr old, 2 yr old, 13 month old, and 1 month old. it can be crazy :wacko: but theres soooo much love in my home :cloud9:


----------



## TheNewWife

Just thought I'd pop in after seeing apple84's signature :)

I have 3 under 3 ... Emma is 2 1/2 (born in August 2009), Heidi is 16 months (born in December 2010) and Monica is 2 weeks (born March 31st 2012). 

It has its challenges but overall I love having them so close, especially now that Emma & Heidi are starting to interact a lot and play with each other.


----------



## x Michelle x

CharlieKeys said:


> Hi Kitty! From our experience it was hard the first few months especially as they had different routines and Henry suffered from colic and silent reflux. We got told to early wean him and from 4 months things got A LOT better!

I'm already thinking early weaning for this exact reason!


----------



## KellyC75

TheNewWife said:


> Just thought I'd pop in after seeing apple84's signature :)
> 
> I have 3 under 3 ... Emma is 2 1/2 (born in August 2009), Heidi is 16 months (born in December 2010) and Monica is 2 weeks (born March 31st 2012).
> 
> It has its challenges but overall I love having them so close, especially now that Emma & Heidi are starting to interact a lot and play with each other.

:wohoo: The buttons in siggys are working! :yipee:

:wave: Welcome ~ Pleased to have you join us (will add you to front page later)

I cant wait until my Girls are both a little older & can play together :cloud9: That is the exact reason I wanted them close in age


----------



## KittyVentura

gThanks ladies. I feel awful at the moment as I'm having SUCH a rough pregnancy and am in agony all the time with my SPD... and then I think to when Millie arrives and I feel so scared about how I;ll cope that right now I don;t even feel very excited about it to be honest. But I think I am inagining having a new baby on TOP of how I feel now, I have to keep remembering that when she comes the pregnancy ailments will wear off so it wont be doubling up. 

At times right now I find it hard to just care for Fin so of course the idea of another is shit scary. Lol.

She is still breech I think. Certainly doesn't feel like she's moved in the last 2 weeks from when they last checked. Scary scary xxx


----------



## x Michelle x

I was breech at my 28 week appt, every midwife appointment she said he was breech then I had a scan at 36 weeks and he had flipped, I had no idea!
Sorry your having a rough time of it, i had chronic heartburn and although not actual SPD I could only manage to walk short distances and not be active at all or I was in in pain and walking like a cowboy! 
I also remember feeling scared rather than excited, but honestly as soon as she is here all that disappears :) x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh Kitty - I didn't have SPD but a lot of times I just used to lie on the sofa and Stephen would entertain himself because I was so achey or tired etc and I felt guilty every single day but he seems fine now so I don't think he was old enough to 'know' that I was a bad mum for those 9 months. That's why this time around I'm really hoping it is easier this time around . . . so please don't feel like you are letting him down cause it is so hard being pregnant and with a young child. 

I think as long as you don't go in naive like I did and think oh it will be easy then you're already one step ahead. It is hard especially as you're like "Shit I only have one pair of eyes or hands" and then groups were so hard in the beginning as Stephen wanted to run around and Henry would sleep so I had to leave him in his car seat or if he needed feeding when out was hard as S would run off etc. It took a while for it to become second nature but one day you'll wake up and everything WILL fit together and you'll forget how it was. Just give it time and don't expect everything to happen all at once :) Plus we're always here if you need a chat because we've all been there and know how it is. From the posts on here you seem like a great mummy to Fin so you're going to be a great mummy to both!


----------



## razorhips

Hello :hi: My name is April

Can I join? I am currently 28 weeks with baby number 2 and my little girl is 14 months old! Scared to death about having two so close together but we chose it this way so they would grow up together! DD1 will be 16 months when DS1 comes into the world - assuming he isn't premature!


----------



## KellyC75

x Michelle x said:


> I also remember feeling scared rather than excited, but honestly as soon as she is here all that disappears :) x


This is just how I felt & everytime I was asked 'bet your excited for LO to arrive'.....Id be like 'errrrmmmm, yes & no!!' :blush: Think they thought I was a weirdo! :dohh:



razorhips said:


> Hello :hi: My name is April
> 
> Can I join? I am currently 28 weeks with baby number 2 and my little girl is 14 months old! Scared to death about having two so close together but we chose it this way so they would grow up together! DD1 will be 16 months when DS1 comes into the world - assuming he isn't premature!

:wave: Great to have you join us ~ Will add you to the front page soon :flower:


----------



## Beccagal

Hi New Wife! Wow I love how you have 3 under 3. Wish I could convince my husband to aim for that. I think he is always too concerned what other people would say. LOL, not me, I'm game and ready !!!




TheNewWife said:


> Just thought I'd pop in after seeing apple84's signature :)
> 
> I have 3 under 3 ... Emma is 2 1/2 (born in August 2009), Heidi is 16 months (born in December 2010) and Monica is 2 weeks (born March 31st 2012).
> 
> It has its challenges but overall I love having them so close, especially now that Emma & Heidi are starting to interact a lot and play with each other.


----------



## apple84

TheNewWife and I are friend's in real life and she's amazing. Not many moms could pull off what she does.


----------



## Tasha360

Thanks for the warm welcomes. Yes my life is super hectic but so rewarding. The twins are cruising at the moment and are into absolutely everything. to be honest I think the newborn days were the easiest! Demi has only just turned 2 so still depends on me a lot and we are trying to potty train too. Jaimee is in his first year at school so there is always homework to do or costumes to make etc. I have got to try and make a bloody monkey costume for Monday . I've just sold my huge triple pushchair and have bought an obaby xi tandem today (like a Phil and Teds). Demi mostly walks on reins now or goes on a buggy board so that's a bit easier. Xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thenewwife.... pleaaaase give me some tips on 3 under 3 - absolutely starting to freak out. I can cope with my two under two but gonna have a 25 months old, a 15 month old and a newborn (if baby isn't premature) and just thinking about getting them to the car etc is making me worry :(


----------



## KellyC75

The new wife ~ Is your smallest age gap 15 months? :shrug: Just adding you to the front page


----------



## blessedmomma

how are you lovely mommys doing today???


----------



## Guppy051708

CharlieKeys said:


> Thenewwife.... pleaaaase give me some tips on 3 under 3 - absolutely starting to freak out. I can cope with my two under two but gonna have a 25 months old, a 15 month old and a newborn (if baby isn't premature) and just thinking about getting them to the car etc is making me worry :(

^WSS. i am not currently pregnant or TTC but looking at the prospects of 3 under 3, so would love some the same :)


----------



## KellyC75

blessedmomma said:


> how are you lovely mommys doing today???

Just 'popped' (I say popped, but seriously, its more like an outing!) to the post office & supermarket....

Well to start with DD2 was whinging/crying ~ So took her out of pram & rocked her, she fell asleep :sleep:

Then DD1 decided that would be far too easy for me & so started whinging/crying, trying to get out of pram :dohh:

Then by the time I was at checkout, they were both off! :cry: :brat: :cry:

:loopy: < this is now me!!! :haha:


----------



## Tasha360

The twins have just had their mmr jabs. Hope they aren't too grumpy, I'm visiting a friend today. What's everyone doing today? Xx


----------



## 3boys

hey can i join you lovely ladies, there is 12 months between my eldest, then a longer gap of 3 years, then 15 month gap and finally a 21 month gap.


----------



## apple84

Dh is out of town, so Andrew is off to daycare (he only goes occasionally) and I'm taking the twins with me to TheNewWife's to meet her newest addition! I can't wait! I've had a stupid cold otherwise I would have seen her a long time ago. 

I pulled out the big boy underwear yesterday and so far some accidents and some successes. Ugh potty training is a lot of work (and laundry!), but I'm really excited about the prospect of only 2 in diapers.


----------



## Beccagal

I'm still pondering the thought of a 3rd. I'm not sure if it's beacuse I thought life would be CRAZY with 2 LO's and that's not at all the case. It's waying pretty heavy on mind and even thinking of a good time to start "August-16mo apart from lo".

_hmmm_... will we go for it? :shrug:


----------



## chanel

Hi Ladies, I have an age gap of 18months with 2 little boys.

lol at the 'popped out' becoming an outing.. I find it is a bit of a full scale operation everytime I need to go anywhere but i guess it becomes easier lol.. not sure when mind you.

A little question for you all regarding sleeping arrangements! DS2 will soon be out of his moses basket but DS1 is still in his cot (which is a cotbed). The thing i'm wondering is whether to get another cot/cotbed for DS2 or get a toddler bed for DS1 and put DS2 into the cot bed! DS1 still goes in a growbag so hasn't been able to climb out his cot yet, also when he does sleep he tends to sleep against the rails so i fear he will fall out a bed a lot. Also i'm not sure whether it's a good time for even more change for DS1! 

What are all you ladies doing?
Thanks Cx


----------



## Guppy051708

Welcome new members :hi:



Beccagal said:


> I'm still pondering the thought of a 3rd. I'm not sure if it's beacuse I thought life would be CRAZY with 2 LO's and that's not at all the case. It's waying pretty heavy on mind and even thinking of a good time to start "August-16mo apart from lo".
> 
> _hmmm_... will we go for it? :shrug:

See that was my thought as well (or smiliar). I really wanted another baby, obviously, but i was SO anxious about a 17 month age gap, but i love it! Its sooo much easier than i had anticipated and it works out nicely day to day....so then i thought well then the same age gap would be good for #3...but then i asked ppl on the Gentle Christian Mothers website and everyone pretty much had horror stories...so now i have no clue :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: Kelly

Apple- i am dreading toilet training! I was putting isaiah on his little potty around 15 months, just for him to get used to it (i wasn't expecting him to actually do anything on there-which he didnt lol, but just to get aquainted with it), anyways thats kind of fallin off the hay wagon since Elliot arrived :blush: Im not looking forward to it at all :nope: ...and then i get to do it all over again in a little while with Elliot...i hear boys are harder to train than girls...yay me for having to do it twice :dohh: :haha:

Tasha- Hope the twins are doing well with their jabs :hugs:

Today will be spent cleaning. Lucky me! LOL 
I need to sweep up the kitty litter...damn cat is so dirty! He get the litter EVERYWHERE. And yesterday i rented a carpet cleaner from Home Depot. Dang cat hates Elliot, i swear :grr: if we leave on article of clothing on the floor, he pisses on it. I just want to kill him LOL So now the carpet is all fresh and clean. 

The in-laws are coming this weekend....not exactly thrilled but its about time they meet Elliot! My family lives in central pennsylvania and i live in coastal new hampshire, so its about a 9-10 hour drive. they are staying until monday...but this means i need to do tons of laundry, dishes, sweep, mop...pretty much everything...i always feel judged by them...so im playing mrs. maid today and getting everything good looking
:dishes::laundry::hangwashing::iron::mail:


----------



## blessedmomma

guppy- i hope the visit goes well! i always feel obligated to clean everything really good when DH's family visits. the majority of his family is out of town so when they come about once a year i dont want to leave a bad impression. i love his mom, but she always wants to clean. i go between feeling like she didnt think i did a good enough job to feeling like she just wants to help out. either way i wish she would just sit and enjoy the company lol!

yay tricia!!!! welcome!!!!

tasha-hope the jabs went well hun. we quit the vaccines a couple years ago, but i remember just dreading those appts.

kelly- sounds like you did really well with your outing to me! i rarely leave the house :flower:

mason and nathon have colds and are so cranky. my poor guys :(

eta- guppy- i used to be on the gentle christian mothers site but it seemed so slow i havent been back.


----------



## inxsmhpy

Hiya :hugs: hope everyone is well! Just a quickie to say I'm sorry I'm virtually not posting anything ever-I'm just not getting chance :cry: I'm really wanting to get to know everyone too:cry: x x x x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Tasha - how did the jabs go?

chanel - Stephen is in a first bed and we have a barrier thing to stop him rolling out. The first few nights were a NIGHTMARE but now he goes down straight away as he knows he isn't getting out :haha:

guppy - I keep hearing 3 isn't as bad as 2.... my mum had 3 and she said by the time my brother came along it was a doddle.... :shrug: Still sh*tting it lol


----------



## Tasha360

They screamed at the jabs but seem ok now and are sleeping as usual. The nurse said it can take up to 5 days for the symptoms to appear though xx


----------



## KellyC75

3boys said:


> hey can i join you lovely ladies, there is 12 months between my eldest, then a longer gap of 3 years, then 15 month gap and finally a 21 month gap.

:wave: Welcome ~ Glad to have you join us :flower:



Beccagal said:


> I'm still pondering the thought of a 3rd. I'm not sure if it's beacuse I thought life would be CRAZY with 2 LO's and that's not at all the case. It's waying pretty heavy on mind and even thinking of a good time to start "August-16mo apart from lo".
> 
> _hmmm_... will we go for it? :shrug:

Yes, yes....:yipee: Go for it :winkwink:



chanel said:


> Hi Ladies, I have an age gap of 18months with 2 little boys.
> 
> lol at the 'popped out' becoming an outing.. I find it is a bit of a full scale operation everytime I need to go anywhere but i guess it becomes easier lol.. not sure when mind you.
> 
> A little question for you all regarding sleeping arrangements! DS2 will soon be out of his moses basket but DS1 is still in his cot (which is a cotbed). The thing i'm wondering is whether to get another cot/cotbed for DS2 or get a toddler bed for DS1 and put DS2 into the cot bed! DS1 still goes in a growbag so hasn't been able to climb out his cot yet, also when he does sleep he tends to sleep against the rails so i fear he will fall out a bed a lot. Also i'm not sure whether it's a good time for even more change for DS1!
> 
> What are all you ladies doing?
> Thanks Cx

:wave: 

The thing that would worry me about putting DD1 into a big bed (with a bed guard) Is that she would just get herself up & get into mischief without me knowing! :wacko:

At the moment DD1 sleeps in a travel cot (which we bought when emigrating, for the trip etc...) with a proper mattress in it (which was her old cot mattress & fits perfectly)
So now, thats all she knows & I now have her cot here (arrived via shipment) ready for DD2 when she needs it, just gotta go buy a mattress :sleep:



Guppy051708 said:


> :And yesterday i rented a carpet cleaner from Home Depot. Dang cat hates Elliot, i swear :grr: if we leave on article of clothing on the floor, he pisses on it. I just want to kill him LOL So now the carpet is all fresh and clean.

:haha: My cat used to do the exact same thing if we ever left an item of clothing on the floor....:dohh:

Once he even pee'd on a tea towel that was on the kitchen counter!! :sick:




inxsmhpy said:


> Hiya :hugs: hope everyone is well! Just a quickie to say I'm sorry I'm virtually not posting anything ever-I'm just not getting chance :cry: I'm really wanting to get to know everyone too:cry: x x x x

:friends: Pop in when you can ~ Totally understandable :flower:



Tasha360 said:


> They screamed at the jabs but seem ok now and are sleeping as usual. The nurse said it can take up to 5 days for the symptoms to appear though xx

:hugs: I hate injections for the kiddies :cry: 

My DD1 had hers a while ago & she was traumatised (she is a bit of a drama queen!:kiss:) But after she had no side effects :thumbup: Did give her calpol the first night, just to be sure, but then nothing more

Hopefully they dont have any side effects either :bunny:


----------



## 3boys

guppy i have 3 children aged 3 (5 aged 7 and under) and under and i have to say i love it. It worked out really well for us, I wouldnt change a thing. x x


----------



## KellyC75

3boys said:


> guppy i have 3 children aged 3 (5 aged 7 and under) and under and i have to say i love it. It worked out really well for us, I wouldnt change a thing. x x



Just looking at your tickers....Do all your LOs have end of year birthdays? :cake: Must be very expensive!


----------



## 3boys

KellyC75 said:


> 3boys said:
> 
> 
> guppy i have 3 children aged 3 (5 aged 7 and under) and under and i have to say i love it. It worked out really well for us, I wouldnt change a thing. x x
> 
> 
> 
> Just looking at your tickers....Do all your LOs have end of year birthdays? :cake: Must be very expensive!Click to expand...

its quite funny actually all 4 of my boys have feb birthdays all 6 days apart Ryan is 9th feb 6 days later is Jacobs on the 15th 6 days later is Caleb's on the 21st and then 6 days later is Evan's on the 27th.
Then my baby girls is in May 20th.


----------



## mrsraggle

Hello all! 

Wow there are some close gaps in here! Mine are 21 months apart, both girls Eloise born May 2010 and Constance born February 2012. Some days are more challenging than others. Eloise goes to nursery three mornings a week which gives me time alone with Connie (very important to me) and time to potter in the house etc!


----------



## mrsraggle

KellyC75 said:


> The thing that would worry me about putting DD1 into a big bed (with a bed guard) Is that she would just get herself up & get into mischief without me knowing! :wacko:

The bed guard on Eloise's toddler bed is so big that it takes up the entire side of the bed. So she can't get out (well until she works out that she could hop over the head of the bed I suppose!) and just lays there like she did in her cot!


----------



## apple84

Mine all have January birthdays - 3 birthdays in 12 days :wacko: 

Dh is home from his business trip :happydance: I hate being a single parent even if just for a week! I don't know how single moms or military moms do it.


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all.. havent been on as much as would like.. 

will put the badge in the siggy later today.. love it kelly :)

Hope everyone is well.. Bryce is doing good.. sleeping great.. smiling.. making noises and all the fun.. :) my dd is potty trained she got it within a few days and is now compeletly done with diapers even at night.. has been great.. so only one in diapers now.. :)

Bryce had his 2 month jabs and checkup.. he is 10lbs 5oz.. was 7 7 at his 2 week check up and 6 6 at birth..


----------



## Beccagal

Kelly- Thanks for the encouragement, I need it! :hugs:

Guppy  Yeah, I think it will be a little bit harder but not much more different than running with 2. I think Im up for the challenge and I never want to look back with regret. :winkwink:

3Boys & APPLE84- I love how all the birthdays are close together. You can have one big PARTY BASH and be done. :cake::cake::cake:

Charliekeys- You are going to do great with 3 dont second guess yourself. 
EVERYONE in my life was telling me that my life would be HECTIC with 2. They were wrong and Im having the time of my life :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

3boys said:


> its quite funny actually all 4 of my boys have feb birthdays all 6 days apart Ryan is 9th feb 6 days later is Jacobs on the 15th 6 days later is Caleb's on the 21st and then 6 days later is Evan's on the 27th.
> Then my baby girls is in May 20th.

That sure is a lot of Birthdays so close to Christmas! :wacko: I have 2 December Birthdays & 1 February :cake:
I have 1 Son that is a June baby ~ Phew! :haha:



mrsraggle said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> The thing that would worry me about putting DD1 into a big bed (with a bed guard) Is that she would just get herself up & get into mischief without me knowing! :wacko:
> 
> The bed guard on Eloise's toddler bed is so big that it takes up the entire side of the bed. So she can't get out (well until she works out that she could hop over the head of the bed I suppose!) and just lays there like she did in her cot!Click to expand...

My Daughter would suss that she could escape straight away! :dohh: She is a little tinker! :haha:



apple84 said:


> Mine all have January birthdays - 3 birthdays in 12 days :wacko:
> 
> Dh is home from his business trip :happydance: I hate being a single parent even if just for a week! I don't know how single moms or military moms do it.

Glad DH is home :hugs:

Another expensive time of year for you too! :cake: :dohh:



lilrojo said:


> Hey all.. havent been on as much as would like..
> 
> will put the badge in the siggy later today.. love it kelly :)
> 
> Hope everyone is well.. Bryce is doing good.. sleeping great.. smiling.. making noises and all the fun.. :) my dd is potty trained she got it within a few days and is now compeletly done with diapers even at night.. has been great.. so only one in diapers now.. :)
> 
> Bryce had his 2 month jabs and checkup.. he is 10lbs 5oz.. was 7 7 at his 2 week check up and 6 6 at birth..


Yey ~ Glad you put the button in your siggy, looks great :winkwink:

My DD2 has her 8 week check with health nurse today ~ She hasnt been weighed since a week after birth! :baby:



Beccagal said:


> Charliekeys- You are going to do great with 3 dont second guess yourself.
> EVERYONE in my life was telling me that my life would be HECTIC with 2. They were wrong and Im having the time of my life :haha:

:thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Aww Kelly thanks.. and cant wait to hear how the checkup went.. :) love to find out their weights so fun..


----------



## x Michelle x

Hayden was 6,4 at birth (2 weeks early) and last thurs he was 12,11! I have a little chunk! In his 3-6 month clothes already!


----------



## CharlieKeys

hiiii everyone! How are we all today? :) Thanks Beccagal!!! :hugs: 

So finally after 3 weeks of moving we had a call from the HV and she wants to come round next Wednesday! Finally can get them weighed!!! And both boys are asleep at the same time........... HEAVEN!!!! Need to go Asda too but it's a mission getting out and a mission trying to find a double trolley! Anyone else have that problem??

Birthdays... we have one in August, one in October and now hopefully one in November nad then Christmas.... yay expensive! ;)


----------



## going_crazy

Hi!
I'm just being a bit nosey really.... I'm not pregnant but I've got 3 older girls that are 16months & 12months apart, so reading some of your posts takes me back!

My girls are now 10, 9 & 8 (plus LO who is 18months)

Just thought I'd wish all of you the very best!

:hug: xxx


----------



## Beccagal

going_crazy said:


> Hi!
> I'm just being a bit nosey really.... I'm not pregnant but I've got 3 older girls that are 16months & 12months apart, so reading some of your posts takes me back!
> 
> My girls are now 10, 9 & 8 (plus LO who is 18months)
> 
> Just thought I'd wish all of you the very best!
> 
> :hug: xxx


Welcome Going Crazy! :hi:
It's nice to have someone who's gone through it already. 
Here's a question for you, what was your most challenging time raising your 3 so close? 
Baby, toddler or when they are a bit older and why?


----------



## going_crazy

Hi! :wave:

I am finding now to be the toughest time to be honest and I think it's for a number of reasons, some of which are:

* They are 3 girls, all approaching puberty. My house feels very hormonal at times!
* I am older myself
* They have all developed _very_ different personalities. 10yr old = into whatever is going on and can fit in with most things, 9yr old is so so girly/feminine, used to be into princesses but now starting to get into fasion, make up etc & 8yr old is just a typical 'tomboy' - used to be into spiderman, batman etc and is now into computer games (loves mariokart) and will refuse to wear skirts! And it is sometimes hard to buy things/do things that accomodate for everyones interests!

I loved the baby & toddler stage as they all played with much the same things, and apart from the usual sibling rivalry they all got on well. My life has always had a good routine that although was broken occasionally we stuck to and I think that helped life run smoothly!

I am just off to do the school run now, but if you have any other questions feel free to ask, I'll be back online later! xxxx


----------



## Beccagal

going_crazy said:


> Hi! :wave:
> 
> I am finding now to be the toughest time to be honest and I think it's for a number of reasons, some of which are:
> 
> * They are 3 girls, all approaching puberty. My house feels very hormonal at times!
> * I am older myself
> * They have all developed _very_ different personalities. 10yr old = into whatever is going on and can fit in with most things, 9yr old is so so girly/feminine, used to be into princesses but now starting to get into fasion, make up etc & 8yr old is just a typical 'tomboy' - used to be into spiderman, batman etc and is now into computer games (loves mariokart) and will refuse to wear skirts! And it is sometimes hard to buy things/do things that accomodate for everyones interests!
> 
> I loved the baby & toddler stage as they all played with much the same things, and apart from the usual sibling rivalry they all got on well. My life has always had a good routine that although was broken occasionally we stuck to and I think that helped life run smoothly!
> 
> I am just off to do the school run now, but if you have any other questions feel free to ask, I'll be back online later! xxxx

Youre family sounds lovely! 
I think that would be the heardest time for me too. I'm loving the baby days and it also comes easy thanks to an AIR TIGHT Routine/schedule. 

The older days is what makes me a little nervous.


----------



## Tasha360

Hi everyone busy day here. My two boys have holes n their hearts, Harley had hs check up today. It not got any smaller so backin 6 months for another check. We got a kitten today too, we haven't thought of a name for him yet though xx


----------



## KellyC75

lilrojo said:


> Aww Kelly thanks.. and cant wait to hear how the checkup went.. :) love to find out their weights so fun..

Aww~ Well, all was great, she is growing & putting on weight well 12lb 8oz ~ She was 9lbs 2oz at birth :baby:

Just discussed more tummy time with me & wants to re-check how she is getting on in 2/3 weeks




CharlieKeys said:


> Need to go Asda too but it's a mission getting out and a mission trying to find a double trolley! Anyone else have that problem??

Yes, I do have that problem too, I tend to take them in the double pushchair & grab a basket of things in the weekdays when needed, then weekend hubby comes with me :thumbup:

If I was still in the Uk, id be doing online shopping, love it, so much easier :winkwink: They do have it here, but delivery charge is so much & im not 100% familiar with the products yet, so prefer to go see it all :wacko:



Tasha360 said:


> Hi everyone busy day here. My two boys have holes n their hearts, Harley had hs check up today. It not got any smaller so backin 6 months for another check. We got a kitten today too, we haven't thought of a name for him yet though xx

:hugs: Sorry to hear of your little boys health problems :hugs: 

Congrats on your new addition ~ I just adore kittens (& puppys) :cloud9: Have you thought of a name yet? Can we see a picture? :winkwink:


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Those with young babies :baby: how much tummy time do yours have? :shrug:


----------



## kimandbump

Hi Everyone

Just found this thread whilst searching for advice on double buggys. I will come back later when I have more time and introduce myself properly! In the meantime does anyone have any double buggy recommendations? My eldest will be 18 months when LO arrives. At the moment we are mainly looking at an out and about nipper 360 (love it but worried it might be too wide in shops and around town) and a phil and teds (not sure I like how low the second seat is but can see the advantages of it being the same size as a single) Any advice? x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Kelly - we never did tummy time with the boys because they HATED it... so we waited until they could roll which was about 4/5 months and then they did what they wanted :) Why - are you concerned?


----------



## inxsmhpy

Hey everyone :hugs: Just a little visit again as I hate trying to type with one hand :dohh:

*Kelly* I never did tummy time with Skyla because she hated it! I'm trying with Brody-a few minutes here and there. He is always on his tummy 'on me' anyways.

I feel sad I can't keep up with this thread properly....sigh...but I hope everyone and all your LO's are well x x x x


----------



## blessedmomma

kelly- i havent really done tummy time with any of mine. they all seem to not like it so i dont bother. they still develop fine without it.

my LO nathon turned 1 on feb 21st. he has been walking little bits here and there but yesterday he woke up and was walking all day long like he had been doing it for weeks lol. so adorable to watch them learn new things :cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Girls ~ Have had such a stressful day today :wacko: & not helped by me having a sore throat & runny nose, have a sinus headache too! :wacko:




kimandbump said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just found this thread whilst searching for advice on double buggys. I will come back later when I have more time and introduce myself properly! In the meantime does anyone have any double buggy recommendations? My eldest will be 18 months when LO arrives. At the moment we are mainly looking at an out and about nipper 360 (love it but worried it might be too wide in shops and around town) and a phil and teds (not sure I like how low the second seat is but can see the advantages of it being the same size as a single) Any advice? x

Hiya ~ Glad you found us & look forward to getting to know you

I have a baby jogger city select & I totally love it, I really cant say how great it is enough! :thumbup:



CharlieKeys said:


> Kelly - we never did tummy time with the boys because they HATED it... so we waited until they could roll which was about 4/5 months and then they did what they wanted :) Why - are you concerned?

The health nurse said DD2 has a small flat spot on one side, but I think they are really hot on it here :baby::shrug:



inxsmhpy said:


> Hey everyone :hugs: Just a little visit again as I hate trying to type with one hand :dohh:
> 
> *Kelly* I never did tummy time with Skyla because she hated it! I'm trying with Brody-a few minutes here and there. He is always on his tummy 'on me' anyways.
> 
> I feel sad I can't keep up with this thread properly....sigh...but I hope everyone and all your LO's are well x x x x

Its lovely to hear from you, as always :flower:



blessedmomma said:


> kelly- i havent really done tummy time with any of mine. they all seem to not like it so i dont bother. they still develop fine without it.
> 
> my LO nathon turned 1 on feb 21st. he has been walking little bits here and there but yesterday he woke up and was walking all day long like he had been doing it for weeks lol. so adorable to watch them learn new things :cloud9:

Happy 1st Birthday Nathon :cake: & many Congrats on such brilliant walking :bunny:


----------



## Kel127

:hi: Can I join?
My two are just under 25 months apart. Connor was born in March 2010 and Rowan was born April 2012!


----------



## Tasha360

Hi, we still haven't got a name for the cat lol. I cant upload a pic from the iPad but there's one on my facebookif anyone want to see jut inbox me. 
We have had a terrible weekend, the 3 babies have got a sickness bug. I've never done so much washing in all my life. Xx


----------



## Dalila

Baby number 2 bday is supposed to be the same as DS making it exactly 12months apart :shock:


----------



## mum_erin

mind if i join? my son Charlie was born in December 2010 and my daughter Ruby was born in March 2012. there's 14 months between them!


----------



## KittyVentura

Alreet loves. Thanks for putting up with me being a debbie downer last week. I am feeling much more positive now and looking forward to the new arrival again more than I am scared lol.

How are you all?

A question for those of you that already have your 2 close in age here... how have you found losing weight after the second baby arrived? Easier from having no time to rest or harder perhaps rom having no time to cook healthily? xx


----------



## KittyVentura

Also - I know my little Millie isn't here yet but can I be made all official on the front page? Pretty please? xxx


----------



## x Michelle x

Easier I would say, I'm back in my size 12 skinny jeans (they are from topshop tho so probably a size 10 in normal shops!) I don't really have time to eat nowadays, breakfast is normally the crusts from Tabithas toast, since my OH is home for lunch everyday I get a sandwich and then I don't eat dinner til 8ish so I'm full all evenin and won't snack :) 
Although we have had quite a few takeaways!


----------



## Kel127

Weight loss is easier this time! I am already down 32lbs down in less then 3 weeks.


----------



## apple84

Well in my case the second pregnancy was twins and so I gained more than with my son, but am also exclusively breastfeeding two babies ... kind of hard to compare, but I am losing faster this time than last time. For one, it's harder to eat junk with a toddler around. I can't give him a nutritious lunch while I munch on a chocolate bar without causing a giant tantrum. Also, with just one baby we still ate out often. It never happens with three kids. Also for me, I'm more motivated, because I know these are my last babies. Last time I sometimes felt like what's the point, since I want to eventually get pregnant again anyways. 

Btw I'm 3 months pp and down 41lbs ... still 22lbs to go though :wacko:


----------



## mum_erin

my experiences have been so different so for me it's hard to say. Ruby was born a month early and was in special care until this morning when they finally discharged her after 33 days. i've lost almost all of my baby weight (3lbs to go before i am back at my pre-pregnancy weight) but that could be down to stress, spending a lot of time at the hospital seeing her and not always eating properly plus a very active little boy!


----------



## KellyC75

Kel127 said:


> :hi: Can I join?
> My two are just under 25 months apart. Connor was born in March 2010 and Rowan was born April 2012!

:wave: Welcome ~ Great to have you join us ~ I recognise your name from somewhere, just not sure where, mayby 'baby club'? :flower:



Tasha360 said:


> Hi, we still haven't got a name for the cat lol. I cant upload a pic from the iPad but there's one on my facebookif anyone want to see jut inbox me.
> We have had a terrible weekend, the 3 babies have got a sickness bug. I've never done so much washing in all my life. Xx

:hugs: To the children, hope they feel better soon :bunny:

My DD1 has picked up my cold now :-(



Dalila said:


> Baby number 2 bday is supposed to be the same as DS making it exactly 12months apart :shock:

:wave: Welcome ~ Great to see you here :flower:



mum_erin said:


> mind if i join? my son Charlie was born in December 2010 and my daughter Ruby was born in March 2012. there's 14 months between them!

:wave: Lovely to have you join us ~ You have the same age gap as me :flower:



KittyVentura said:


> Also - I know my little Millie isn't here yet but can I be made all official on the front page? Pretty please? xxx

Of course I can ~ Think I was just waiting to know what your age gap will be :flower:



apple84 said:


> Btw I'm 3 months pp and down 41lbs ... still 22lbs to go though :wacko:

:thumbup: Well done you :flower:



mum_erin said:


> my experiences have been so different so for me it's hard to say. Ruby was born a month early and was in special care until this morning when they finally discharged her after 33 days. i've lost almost all of my baby weight (3lbs to go before i am back at my pre-pregnancy weight) but that could be down to stress, spending a lot of time at the hospital seeing her and not always eating properly plus a very active little boy!

Great news on Ruby coming home :happydance: Bet your so excited :dance:


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome ladies!

i have lost all the weight from this pregnancy, but i still have some from my 4th baby i never lost before this pregnancy or the last. :wacko:

i tried to cut back on my eating but i noticed a drop in my breastmilk so i figure thats more important than losing weight right now. im just gonna try to eat good and worry about the weight later :thumbup:


----------



## Skye1

Hiya 

My baby is 11mths old tomorrow and I am six weeks pregnant :thumbup:


----------



## XJessicaX

Hi :) Can I join? There will be a 19 month age gap between my LO's (not sure if that is a close enough age gap though?) I am due Xmas day!


----------



## daddiesgift

I would love to join! My son will be almost 15 months exactly when new baby is born. Not sure gender yet as Im only 9 weeks gone :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

hiiiiiii to you newbies :) :) 


Kitty - I lost a stone after just having Henry but then put weight on...a nd then I managed to get to my pre- Henry weight and found out I was pregnant again :dohh: I was only a stone off pre-Stephen weight but so far since being pregnant I've lost another 4lbs :) Hoping it shifts quickly in NOvember!


----------



## apple84

Good morning ladies! I was feeling pretty burnt out this weekend, but dh let me go out for a couple hours yesterday and now I feel ready for a new week. The twins slept 11.5 hours straight last night! That's not a bad way to start a Monday.


----------



## KellyC75

Skye1 said:


> Hiya
> 
> My baby is 11mths old tomorrow and I am six weeks pregnant :thumbup:

:wave: Welcome & Congrats :bfp: What will your age gap be please? So I can add you

Loving your avatar ~ I love boxers, we had one for 12 years, he sadly passed away last year, but what a fantastic family dog he was ~ Loved him soooo much :cloud9:



XJessicaX said:


> Hi :) Can I join? There will be a 19 month age gap between my LO's (not sure if that is a close enough age gap though?) I am due Xmas day!

Welcome ~ We have ladies on here with bigger gaps than that :wave: Congrats on a Xmas time baby :happydance:



daddiesgift said:


> I would love to join! My son will be almost 15 months exactly when new baby is born. Not sure gender yet as Im only 9 weeks gone :)

:wave: Welcome & Congrats :bfp:



apple84 said:


> Good morning ladies! I was feeling pretty burnt out this weekend, but dh let me go out for a couple hours yesterday and now I feel ready for a new week. The twins slept 11.5 hours straight last night! That's not a bad way to start a Monday.


Wow, what good babies ~ :baby::sleep::baby:

So...where did you go for your 2 hours break? :happydance::shrug:


----------



## bbygurl719

hey im joining u ladies with 2 close in age my due date is december 29th and i had my daughter nov 19 2011 so 13 months


----------



## KellyC75

bbygurl719 said:


> hey im joining u ladies with 2 close in age my due date is december 29th and i had my daughter nov 19 2011 so 13 months


:wave: Welcome & Congrats on your :bfp: I see you have only just found out ~ How lovely :cloud9: How are you feeling? :shrug:


----------



## bbygurl719

pretty good have had a backache for 4 or 5 days. waves of nasuea, and sore boobs oh n tired. but a lil stressed to.. how am i gunna cope with them being 13 months apart


----------



## KellyC75

bbygurl719 said:


> pretty good have had a backache for 4 or 5 days. waves of nasuea, and sore boobs oh n tired. but a lil stressed to.. how am i gunna cope with them being 13 months apart

Your in good company here, lots of great girls, with great advice...:flower:

I remember early pregnacy being tough, nausea & dirty diapers dont mix! :sick:


----------



## bbygurl719

no when i was at the health department today in the room when she told me i was pregnant my baby girl ella decieded to poop and i thought i was going to vomit all over the poor old ladies triage room


----------



## KellyC75

bbygurl719 said:


> no when i was at the health department today in the room when she told me i was pregnant my baby girl ella decieded to poop and i thought i was going to vomit all over the poor old ladies triage room



..... Kids hey! :haha:


----------



## bbygurl719

lol


----------



## KittyVentura

My SIL isn't a member of BnB but she had her scan yesterday... she's due in October... her first was born in November. So an 11 month age gap due. I would be shitting itlol xx


----------



## daddiesgift

Im pretty sure the minute the placenta is out Ill be asking for my birth control pill! I think if I wouldve waited a few years I wouldve forgot what it was like being pregnant, what labor was like, what having a newborn was like and have fond feelings of it. But now Im just terrified!! 

Labor was horrible
That first month was pretty much HELL 
I have been sick EVERYDAY for the last five weeks
and all that work I put into losing baby weight and getting sexy again is now flabby bloat! 

Some days Im excited about having another baby but most days im just scared shit less. This is going to be EXCITING!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: daddiesgift! I wasn't hoping for a 3rd for a long time BUT it happened! OH is getting the snip now so NO more babies!


----------



## mum_erin

my son is a christmas baby, born on the 24th. for me it's hard to believe that christmas 2012 babies are already on their way!


----------



## Guppy051708

Hi ladies. Sorry ive been slacking in here. I have been sooo sick. I have a virus and laryngitis :sick: i lost my voice yesterday and having a very challenging time communicating with Isaiah. DH worked from home today ( i am so thankful he is in IT and has a computer that he can do that!) But im still having quite the struggle. 

throwing this out there, out of the blue...but i want honest opinions....what is your initial reaction to the name Cocoa (for a girl)? be brutally honest.


----------



## x Michelle x

I like it, but I'd spell it coco :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

Wow there are some close gaps.. I think im crazy for thinking of an 18 month gap.. for our next one.. as my first two are 2.5 years.. in sense though that gap is nice but hard too.. so i think any gap has its pros and cons.. :)

Welcome to all the new ladies.. and congrats to you all :)


----------



## vicky84

HI!!!! My 2 are 8 month apart :) Lauren - 7/2/2010 & Emily 2/10/2010
 



Attached Files:







girls.jpg
File size: 8.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## mum_erin

wow 8 months apart! that must be hard especially as your youngest was born early. they look adorable. do they get mistaken for twins a lot?


----------



## apple84

Ugh. Having a blah day and hate potty training. Please send me some positive attitude vibes ... I need them today.


----------



## CharlieKeys

wow!!! 8 months! They look so gorgeous in their matching dresses!

I'm so down today - Stephen has really been pushing me to my limits that it got to 7pm and I just broke down and cried. He answers me back, he's started hitting me, constantly telling me no, he's started throwing tantrums when we're out, he actually bit my boob and it frigging hurt :(, he pushed Henry over when he was walking with his walker, he kept going into the fridge and cupboards taking stuff out, climbing up on the table t get my diet coke etc. Then when I took him to bed he just kept getting out and so I'm feeling deflated and down hoping that tomorrow he might actually be better behaved which I doubt as he's been like this for a few days now. To top it off he's waking up at ridiculous times so he's overtired but refuses to sleep past 6am and then wakes his brother up so everyone here is shattered. It feels like we're constantly giving him 'time outs' but how many is too many? What else can I do? I got so close to just walking out before I broke down. Sorry for the self-pitying post :(


----------



## laila 44

I will be joining you and am terrified~! this one was not planned, our daughter is 9 months old and the age gap will be 18 months! I'm soooo scared....


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hiiiiii :)


----------



## mum_erin

welcome Laila. there's 14 months between my son and daughter and things couldn't be more perfect. he absolutely adores her and just stands next to her all the time looking at her. it seems as if he's going to be a very protective big brother! don't be scared though i know that's easier said than done. when are you due?


----------



## mum_erin

charliekeys sorry you've had a hard, down day. i don't have any advice or suggestions, only hugs! i hope things improve for you soon.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## mum_erin

how old were your LO's when you took them out for the first time? i havent been out with Ruby yet

edit: for those of you who don't know, Ruby was premature and only came home from the hospital 2 days ago. i haven't kept her cooped up for a month!


----------



## x Michelle x

I had both mine out the day after we got home :) wrapped up all cosy with a wooly hat :) usually get a good sleep too with all the fresh air!


----------



## mum_erin

i think i'll take her out tomorrow then in that case!


----------



## Guppy051708

vicky84 said:


> HI!!!! My 2 are 8 month apart :) Lauren - 7/2/2010 & Emily 2/10/2010

They are so cute!!!

So i lost my voice (been having a fever, sore throat, runny nose). The doc called in a prescription for me. Its an antibiotic. Apparently i have laryngitis. It started as allergys and then turned for the worst. Just a little word of advice, if you ever have a sore throat, Echaneca and Elderberry liquid is fabulous! It has def helped with the pain in my throat and vocal cords. To top off my lovely day without speech, our car battery died :dohh: now, this wouldn't be a huge deal to most ppl...but we only own one car :blush:....so needless to say i think we are going to have drop so major $$ and get a car battery :grr: Our Jeep has almost 120,000 miles. We did charge the battery, but im not really sure how long thats going to last? :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

CharlieKeys said:


> wow!!! 8 months! They look so gorgeous in their matching dresses!
> 
> I'm so down today - Stephen has really been pushing me to my limits that it got to 7pm and I just broke down and cried. He answers me back, he's started hitting me, constantly telling me no, he's started throwing tantrums when we're out, he actually bit my boob and it frigging hurt :(, he pushed Henry over when he was walking with his walker, he kept going into the fridge and cupboards taking stuff out, climbing up on the table t get my diet coke etc. Then when I took him to bed he just kept getting out and so I'm feeling deflated and down hoping that tomorrow he might actually be better behaved which I doubt as he's been like this for a few days now. To top it off he's waking up at ridiculous times so he's overtired but refuses to sleep past 6am and then wakes his brother up so everyone here is shattered. It feels like we're constantly giving him 'time outs' but how many is too many? What else can I do? I got so close to just walking out before I broke down. Sorry for the self-pitying post :(

With toddlers, things can be quite the challenge :hugs: but you are doing a great job mama! Just keep being consistant, thats the most important thing. If you put your foot down, then dont give in-ever (for whatever you put your foot down with). Also, have you tried positive reinforcement? That may be worth a shot as well.


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Girls :wave: Love to get up & have a lot of posts to read through over my coffee! :coffee:

So having a tough few days myself, I & my 2 Daughters have colds & DD1 also has suspected tonsilitus & is on antibiotics, which gives her diaoreah (sp?) & nappy rash, no matter how much cream etc I put on :cry:



Guppy051708 said:


> throwing this out there, out of the blue...but i want honest opinions....what is your initial reaction to the name Cocoa (for a girl)? be brutally honest.

Hope you are starting to feel better :hugs:

I like the name Cocoa, but....since ive watched 'ice loves coco' it will always remind me of her! :kiss:



vicky84 said:


> HI!!!! My 2 are 8 month apart :) Lauren - 7/2/2010 & Emily 2/10/2010

Hi :wave: Lovely to see you here :flower: Were you a December Dreamer? I recognise 'you'



apple84 said:


> Ugh. Having a blah day and hate potty training. Please send me some positive attitude vibes ... I need them today.

~~~~~Positive attitude vibes coming your way ~ Good luck~~~~~~



CharlieKeys said:


> wow!!! 8 months! They look so gorgeous in their matching dresses!
> 
> I'm so down today - Stephen has really been pushing me to my limits that it got to 7pm and I just broke down and cried. He answers me back, he's started hitting me, constantly telling me no, he's started throwing tantrums when we're out, he actually bit my boob and it frigging hurt :(, he pushed Henry over when he was walking with his walker, he kept going into the fridge and cupboards taking stuff out, climbing up on the table t get my diet coke etc. Then when I took him to bed he just kept getting out and so I'm feeling deflated and down hoping that tomorrow he might actually be better behaved which I doubt as he's been like this for a few days now. To top it off he's waking up at ridiculous times so he's overtired but refuses to sleep past 6am and then wakes his brother up so everyone here is shattered. It feels like we're constantly giving him 'time outs' but how many is too many? What else can I do? I got so close to just walking out before I broke down. Sorry for the self-pitying post :(


:hugs: Dont apologise, we are here to support one another :hugs: Having 2 LOs close in age is tough & your pregnant, so heres lots of :hug:

Do you have a nice health visitor you can get advice from? :shrug:

Heres hoping for a better new day for you all :flower:



laila 44 said:


> I will be joining you and am terrified~! this one was not planned, our daughter is 9 months old and the age gap will be 18 months! I'm soooo scared....

:wave: Lovely to have you join ~ How are you doing? :flower:



mum_erin said:


> how old were your LO's when you took them out for the first time? i havent been out with Ruby yet
> 
> edit: for those of you who don't know, Ruby was premature and only came home from the hospital 2 days ago. i haven't kept her cooped up for a month!

I think it was about a week after they came home, having had a csection, I didnt feel up to anything sooner than that....But once I was out, the fresh air & just to get out of the house was lovely :winkwink: 

Good luck & let us know how it goes :thumbup:


----------



## daddiesgift

I took my son out at four days old, I had to take my husband to airport for him to go back to Afghanistan :( very sad day but my son did well and did not get sick or anything and you would think any place they would get sick it would an airport!

How do you keep baby from jumping all over your belly? My son crawling all over me, or sitting with me and kicking me, or kneeing me in his sleep in the stomach worries me! If I just did not let him Id never be picking him up or holding him again since he is a little wiggle worm!


----------



## vicky84

mum_erin said:


> wow 8 months apart! that must be hard especially as your youngest was born early. they look adorable. do they get mistaken for twins a lot?

Yea very very often lol and i didnt realise how much alike they looked til that pic was taken last week!!

She also had a cleft palate making things very very hardwork as Lauren wasnt even 2 by the time Emily had that repaired. But we got there, Alls great now and we are planning baby no 3 :p


----------



## vicky84

Yep - i was technically a dreamer lol



KellyC75 said:


> Hi Girls :wave: Love to get up & have a lot of posts to read through over my coffee! :coffee:
> 
> So having a tough few days myself, I & my 2 Daughters have colds & DD1 also has suspected tonsilitus & is on antibiotics, which gives her diaoreah (sp?) & nappy rash, no matter how much cream etc I put on :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> throwing this out there, out of the blue...but i want honest opinions....what is your initial reaction to the name Cocoa (for a girl)? be brutally honest.
> 
> Hope you are starting to feel better :hugs:
> 
> I like the name Cocoa, but....since ive watched 'ice loves coco' it will always remind me of her! :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> vicky84 said:
> 
> 
> HI!!!! My 2 are 8 month apart :) Lauren - 7/2/2010 & Emily 2/10/2010Click to expand...
> 
> Hi :wave: Lovely to see you here :flower: Were you a December Dreamer? I recognise 'you'
> 
> 
> 
> apple84 said:
> 
> 
> Ugh. Having a blah day and hate potty training. Please send me some positive attitude vibes ... I need them today.Click to expand...
> 
> ~~~~~Positive attitude vibes coming your way ~ Good luck~~~~~~
> 
> 
> 
> CharlieKeys said:
> 
> 
> wow!!! 8 months! They look so gorgeous in their matching dresses!
> 
> I'm so down today - Stephen has really been pushing me to my limits that it got to 7pm and I just broke down and cried. He answers me back, he's started hitting me, constantly telling me no, he's started throwing tantrums when we're out, he actually bit my boob and it frigging hurt :(, he pushed Henry over when he was walking with his walker, he kept going into the fridge and cupboards taking stuff out, climbing up on the table t get my diet coke etc. Then when I took him to bed he just kept getting out and so I'm feeling deflated and down hoping that tomorrow he might actually be better behaved which I doubt as he's been like this for a few days now. To top it off he's waking up at ridiculous times so he's overtired but refuses to sleep past 6am and then wakes his brother up so everyone here is shattered. It feels like we're constantly giving him 'time outs' but how many is too many? What else can I do? I got so close to just walking out before I broke down. Sorry for the self-pitying post :(Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :hugs: Dont apologise, we are here to support one another :hugs: Having 2 LOs close in age is tough & your pregnant, so heres lots of :hug:
> 
> Do you have a nice health visitor you can get advice from? :shrug:
> 
> Heres hoping for a better new day for you all :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> laila 44 said:
> 
> 
> I will be joining you and am terrified~! this one was not planned, our daughter is 9 months old and the age gap will be 18 months! I'm soooo scared....Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: Lovely to have you join ~ How are you doing? :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> mum_erin said:
> 
> 
> how old were your LO's when you took them out for the first time? i havent been out with Ruby yet
> 
> edit: for those of you who don't know, Ruby was premature and only came home from the hospital 2 days ago. i haven't kept her cooped up for a month!Click to expand...
> 
> I think it was about a week after they came home, having had a csection, I didnt feel up to anything sooner than that....But once I was out, the fresh air & just to get out of the house was lovely :winkwink:
> 
> Good luck & let us know how it goes :thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## vicky84

mum_erin said:


> how old were your LO's when you took them out for the first time? i havent been out with Ruby yet
> 
> edit: for those of you who don't know, Ruby was premature and only came home from the hospital 2 days ago. i haven't kept her cooped up for a month!

Lauren day after she came home, however she was a term, Emily i think i kept her in for a few days and then we just went for a lil walk, but she was 10 week old :blush:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Urm Stephen we took out about 3 days after... Henry was the day after! But it's down to how comfortable you feel doing it :)


----------



## KellyC75

vicky84 said:


> Alls great now and we are planning baby no 3 :p

Oh wow! :thumbup: Good luck, when are you hoping to fall pregnant? :shrug:


----------



## Tasha360

Hi hope everyone's well. The babies are a lot better today hut now I've caught it urgh I feel awful. Xx


----------



## vicky84

KellyC75 said:


> vicky84 said:
> 
> 
> Alls great now and we are planning baby no 3 :p
> 
> Oh wow! :thumbup: Good luck, when are you hoping to fall pregnant? :shrug:Click to expand...

Technically - we arent using anything lol, so im due on my period in the next day or 2.... so we'll see!! lol


----------



## mum_erin

took Ruby out this morning :happydance: OH didn't have uni so the 4 of us went for a nice walk, we walked about 3 miles in total and it was nice to be out. then it started to pour down so OH and i got soaked :haha:


----------



## YoungNImum

Hey mamas iv been gone awhile an because I use my iPhone I'm finding it hard to catch up :( 

Hope everyone an babies/bumps are well? 

Everything's ok my end :) 36+ 3 an have another growth scan Monday, bubba hadn't gained much at our last one only just above the bottom line of our growth chart, she did say she would be concerned if our scan on Monday shows baby's below that bottom line x


----------



## YoungNImum

Vicky *waves* how's you an the girls? X


----------



## vicky84

YoungNImum said:


> Vicky *waves* how's you an the girls? X

we are fabulous!!! Not spoke 2 anyone forever lol changed my fb and lost everyone on it ahhhh. woo hoo to u being preg again also!!! Hope alls good with the growth scan!


----------



## mum_erin

af has returned, definitely a lot earlier than i expected. currently sat on the sofa with Charlie watching the lion king with Ruby sleeping in her moses basket thinking about #3. it's far too soon to even consider another baby but i really hope its not long before we do :-$


----------



## vicky84

Its never too soon :p


----------



## mum_erin

i was talking with OH earlier about everything. now just tracking my cycle until the time is right :happydance: as af only returned today, im not sure of cycle lengths etc so the figures in my ticker are just a pure guess so we'll see!


----------



## KellyC75

Tasha360 said:


> Hi hope everyone's well. The babies are a lot better today hut now I've caught it urgh I feel awful. Xx

Hope you feel better soon :hugs: Being i'll whilst having to care for LOs is tough, I know :flower:



vicky84 said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vicky84 said:
> 
> 
> Alls great now and we are planning baby no 3 :p
> 
> Oh wow! :thumbup: Good luck, when are you hoping to fall pregnant? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Technically - we arent using anything lol, so im due on my period in the next day or 2.... so we'll see!! lolClick to expand...

:dust: Wishing you good luck :dust:



mum_erin said:


> took Ruby out this morning :happydance: OH didn't have uni so the 4 of us went for a nice walk, we walked about 3 miles in total and it was nice to be out. then it started to pour down so OH and i got soaked :haha:

Aww ~ Sounds like a lovely walk, just shame about the rain, good ol' UK! :dohh:



YoungNImum said:


> Hey mamas iv been gone awhile an because I use my iPhone I'm finding it hard to catch up :(
> 
> Hope everyone an babies/bumps are well?
> 
> Everything's ok my end :) 36+ 3 an have another growth scan Monday, bubba hadn't gained much at our last one only just above the bottom line of our growth chart, she did say she would be concerned if our scan on Monday shows baby's below that bottom line x

:wave: Glad all is going well for you

Hope the scan goes well on Monday ~ Come & let us know :flower:


----------



## YoungNImum

Ah Vicky just seen your talking about baby number 3! 

Thanks I'll update on here my appointment isn't till 3:00 :( but my last one was 4:15 an was only there max 20mins, so another 20min would be fab! 
X


----------



## mum_erin

youngnimum, good luck with your scan today, cant wait to hear all about it.

this weekend we are going to cardiff as we are moving there in june. we've got a 150 mile drive (each way!) so apprehensive especially as Ruby has only been in the car once but we have very regular breaks planned so hopefully all will be okay.


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Girls :wave: How are we all?

I had a contraception malfunction the night before last :shock: So had to get emergency pill yesterday, thank goodness for that! 
I was so worried about it making me ill, but so far, im Ok :flower:
Hubby is due to go for 'the snip' but for some reasopn he is very slow at making the appointment! :dohh:



mum_erin said:


> this weekend we are going to cardiff as we are moving there in june. we've got a 150 mile drive (each way!) so apprehensive especially as Ruby has only been in the car once but we have very regular breaks planned so hopefully all will be okay.



Good luck with the trip, hope it all goes smoothly, well, as smoothly as it can with LO's! :winkwink:


----------



## **angel**

sorry everyone, so useless at keeping track on this post!!! Soooo broody at the moment too!! But thinking I 'should' wait until Blake is 2 as he is very demanding and plus has an awful temper...I really don't know what t do for the best!!!

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## **angel**

KellyC75 said:


> Hi Girls :wave: How are we all?
> 
> I had a contraception malfunction the night before last :shock: So had to get emergency pill yesterday, thank goodness for that!
> I was so worried about it making me ill, but so far, im Ok :flower:
> Hubby is due to go for 'the snip' but for some reasopn he is very slow at making the appointment! :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> mum_erin said:
> 
> 
> this weekend we are going to cardiff as we are moving there in june. we've got a 150 mile drive (each way!) so apprehensive especially as Ruby has only been in the car once but we have very regular breaks planned so hopefully all will be okay.
> 
> Good luck with the trip, hope it all goes smoothly, well, as smoothly as it can with LO's! :winkwink:Click to expand...


Ooopsie!! Not trying to scare you just keep an eye on your cycle lol as my best friend has just fallen preg after taken MAP xxx


----------



## daddiesgift

I guess its not so bad having two close in age if people want to have three close in age! :haha: not for me though! Maybe if I could find a surrogate ;) Im not in love with being pregnant nor labor, I LOVE babies though! Too bad the stork isnt real :nope:

Still feeling exhausted and sick most days, not to mention waves of depression and crying spells come often. I really hope 2nd trimester is better! 

Today ..in about 1.5 hours is my doctors appointment! Excited to see baby but really hoping its not blood draw day..I REALLY hate needles. My husband had to work 24 hours yesterday so he only gets a two hour nap before my appointment so him and the boy are sleeping now. READY to go!


----------



## KellyC75

**angel** said:


> Ooopsie!! Not trying to scare you just keep an eye on your cycle lol as my best friend has just fallen preg after taken MAP xxx


You havent scared me at all!...:saywhat::ignore::argh::sulk:

:rofl:

I havent even had a period yet though & Doctor said map is 95% effective if taken less than 24hours after the 'incident' ~ so gonna try to stay calm :winkwink:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh dear Kelly - I'm sure it will have worked fine! :) OH is waiting to have the snip too as we seem to fall pregnant very easily! SO, he said as soon as he turns 30 in May he's booking the op. 

angel - are you looking to have 3 close in age then? :) 

mum_erin - have fun in Cardiff! :) Hope the weather is better there! :haha:

daddiesgift - good luck at your appt! :)

As for me, still feeling blah - boys kept waking up, so now I have a huge headache, and when our new HV came over the other day (we moved areas), she brought NO information on groups or anything so I'm feeling so down as I can't find anything to do here (used to live here as well!) baby group wise and all the ones I can find you have to pay for which we can't really afford to do at the moment as we need to save up for our deposit for the flat we're going to rent soon! The sure start centre activities are rubbish too - it's mostly for grandparents and childminders. :( And to top it all off MIL is really starting to bug me with her telling me how to parent. Last night she took Stephen to bed at 6.55pm because he turned the TV off. I always take Henry to bed at 7pm and when I know he's asleep I'll take Stephen up (usually about half 7). She then put the stair gate across his door - normally I'll put it across the stairs, he'll come out for about 10 mins, throw a bit of a tantrum but go back to bed by himself. Last night, as he couldn't open the door he went hysterical, literally banging on the door, screaming, and when I went up and realised what she had done, he wouldn't let go of me. She's always shouting at him as well for things that he doesn't need to be shouted at for, like splashing in the sink when we're washing up, or because he turned the tv off or we play games with his dummy so I'll take it out of his mouth with my mouth etc etc and she shouted at him because he wanted to play this game with him. We need to get out asap!


----------



## YoungNImum

Erin my scans on Monday :) but I'll update you girls getting abit nervous now :S hope use have a nice trip at the weekend. 

:O Kelly! OH keeps saying would I like him to get the snip but I think I'd like 1 more before I'm 30 :) 

Think I may have to stop having a bath at night an just have a shower, past 2 nights when iv been lay in the bath if been having a few sharp pains in my lower back, an a few not so strong ones when out (watching tv etc) think maybe iv just hot the bath to hot? 
I think I might ov pulled a muscle or something around my lady parts in agony when I being my right leg forward and back :( 

X


----------



## mum_erin

sorry youngnimum, i assumed it was today. i didn't read your signature properly!

to describe today's journey as 'eventful' would be an understatement. put Ruby in the car and she just howled. balled and balled her eyes out, made it 20 minutes from home before she was sick and the crying did not stop after that. got onto the m4 motorway and her crying was far from over. she wasn't evening whining or irritated (due to hunger, wetness etc), she was screaming so finally stopped the car at Reading train station (about 40 miles from home) and i said to OH that i'd take Charlie and Ruby from here. he had a job interview today in Cardiff so one of the reasons we were going this weekend, but given that it had taken a good 90 minutes to drive 40 miles as we were continually stopping at service stations, i was ready to get on the train and head back to London. 20 minutes after wondering around Reading station like a lost soul, Ruby fell asleep so jumped on to the next train to Cardiff and finally made it here 2 hours later! OH arrived not long before we did as he carried on driving.

really not sure what was wrong with Ruby in the car but as you can imagine OH and i were very distressed. she wasn't hungry, wet or uncomfortable as i said so we're thinking she doesn't like motion, the noise of the car or possibly the sound of heavy rain on the roof. going to attempt to take her out in the car tomorrow and see how she is then. it was only the second time she'd been in the car, the first being when we brought her home and she was sound asleep. does anyone have any ideas what we can do or what may be wrong? Charlie was and still is fine in the car so we're struggling to think what could be wrong.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Hey all, new to this thread and will have a good read through later. I'm a mummy with LO's close in age - my DS Arthur is just over 2 and my DD Violet turned one last week. There's a 14.5 month age gap between them and I have number 3 on the way too! So between Vi and the new baby there will be around a 15.5 month age gap. It's gonna be crazy here lol :wacko: Its lovely though, most of the time. My LO's get on so well and they're such great companions for each other, plus I've been in baby mode since Arf was born and so I don't feel like I've ever really got out of it. 

It took us five years of ttc to get DS, I had to have my left Fallopian tube removed and we should have started our first course of IVF at the end of June 2009 only I got my BFP 18th May 2009. Since then they've just kept coming lol. I love small age gaps but I'm pretty certain when this one comes along things are gonna get a LOT tougher!


----------



## mum_erin

welcome! it sounds as if you have a great gap between Arthur and Violet, do you know what sex #3 is?

they have beautiful names too, btw. OH and i love the name Violet, it'll be the middle name for our next daughter if we have another girl so fab choice! ;)


----------



## KellyC75

No time to reply right now ~ having a bbq here with friends tonite & need to tidy etc! :dishes:


----------



## peachiekeen88

Hey all I'm new to this thread so I haven't really had a chance to read through it yet but figured I would say Hi :flower: DD#1 and DD#2 are 1year 1month and 1day apart and In most ways I love it but I do feel like they both are growing up wayyyy to quickly!! My youngest now tries to copy everything her Big sister does and it kinda scares me :haha:


----------



## daddiesgift

I had a great appointment yesterday, baby has gotten much bigger and actually looks like a baby now! Not just a blob :haha: it was cute seeing it move its little arms and legs. I have a feeling it is a girl! So everyone keep your fingers crossed. :)

:nope: today has not been so great so far. My marriage, to me anyways has been on the fritz lately. Ever since Ive found out im pregnant I feel us fighting more and more and growing apart :(. I dont know what to do and we had a bad fight earlier where all I could think of was leaving him. I hope today gets better, we just need some time apart. Going to some friends later while he goes to his friends. Wish us luck


----------



## YoungNImum

Hey newbies :D 

Erin sounds like you had an eventful day, an poor ruby :( my little girl loves the car and most of the time she falls asleep. 

I'm 37wk tomorrow!! :O 

Kelly hope you had a great BBQ wish I was there! 

X


----------



## CharlieKeys

Daddiesgift - I'm so sorry about your marriage problems. We found it so hard when we had Henry - we were arguing all the time, shouting and sniping at each other, he was inconsiderate and I then went all weird and didn't wanna cuddle him etc but we just worked through it and it was hard, but now we're really good - so it CAN get better it just takes a lot of hard work. :hugs:


----------



## daddiesgift

CharlieKeys said:


> Daddiesgift - I'm so sorry about your marriage problems. We found it so hard when we had Henry - we were arguing all the time, shouting and sniping at each other, he was inconsiderate and I then went all weird and didn't wanna cuddle him etc but we just worked through it and it was hard, but now we're really good - so it CAN get better it just takes a lot of hard work. :hugs:

Thanks! That makes me feel better. I blame a lot of it on the pregnancy mood swings Im having then some I blame on him. When he gets snippy I just find myself not wanting him to touch me either or even talk to me. I cry at least once a day about something even if it has nothing to do with him or our marriage. These hormones are really getting to me! I was not like this at all with my son, so I really hope that means Im having a girl! Plus we are under moving stress since this year we are moving from Germany to America, plus my son being clingy and teething and my worried about taking care of two babies has me on the edge. 

Now if only he would turn into prince charming we would be fine!! :dohh:


----------



## CharlieKeys

I think they struggle to understand how stressful it is being pregnant.... and then being pregnant AGAIN when you have another young baby. I was a major stress head second time around - this time is more chilled out; but he needs to remember you have hormones from this pregnancy AND your last pregnancy (apparently they last up to a year pp?) So of course you're going to be on edge and moving house is a huge stressor, let alone to a different country!! 

Is there anyway you could find a babysitter and you two just go out for dinner or to do something you both enjoy? It could be a very good chance to reconnect with one another :)


----------



## mum_erin

took Ruby out in the car today and she was absolutely fine! not a peep out of her, she was wide awake too. her behaviour was very strange yesterday :shrug: but very glad she was okay today! OH and i have decided that maybe she felt the car was a strange experience which is why she was so distressed? it was only her second time in the car after all.

daddiesgift, i hope you and your OH are able to resolve things. sorry you're having problems, big hugs to you! 

ahh 7 weeks until we move here to Cardiff. we are here until tomorrow afternoon sorting various things out plus OH had his job interview yesterday. we're hoping to hear about that soon so fingers crossed for him!

have you all had a nice saturday?


----------



## Cattia

Hey ladies, can I join you? I have a daughter who is 2 and 4 months and a son who is going to be one on Monday :happydance: 
There are 16 months between them.
Also, I have a question..... do any of you have two close together and have or are considering a third? I REALLY want another baby. My DH says he is happy to have a third but he wants a bigger gap. I don't want two close together then a massive gap and one much younger. No way we are going to manage 4! Any experience or thoughts welcome!


----------



## mum_erin

i've already been thinking about #3! Ruby is far too young though and im only thinking about a third because shes growing up so quickly already. we have names planned for another son and daughter though so i am continually telling OH "ohh but think we could have ourselves little baby __" soon and he is having none of it just yet. realistically going to start thinking about #3 in a years time. i wouldnt be devastated if we didn't have any more but since we've had 2 boys names and 2 girls names planned since we found out we were having Charlie, i can't imagine not having those children if that makes sense?


----------



## vicky84

MEEEE!! lol im planning for number 3 as we speak, i have 2 girls 8 month apart :)


----------



## apple84

I have three, but obviously #3 wasn't planned. We were only going to have 2 kids, but as soon as I found out I was having twins, I couldn't imagine not having three. And it's sometimes tough right now, but I'm excited that my three are close in age and I think they'll be great playmates in a year or so. 

I've got to say that I'm happy that I won't be pregnant again. Not that I hated it ... I actually really enjoyed my first pregnancy, but I didn't like being pregnant while parenting a baby/toddler. I just felt too tired and ill to be the kind of mother I want to be. I'm glad to have my energy and body back and look forward to giving my kids all the experiences and attention that I just couldn't do while pregnant. I also hate the weight gain then lose roller coaster. The thought of working so hard to lose all this weight just to gain it back again ... ugh.


----------



## lcside

Hi can I join too please.
My two are 18 months apart. Erin is 3 years 9 months and Patrick is 2 years 3 months. xx


----------



## mum_erin

welcome lcside. your daughter has a great name! ;) 

Ruby will be almost 13 weeks when we move to Wales. we're probably going to come here every other weekend until we move and bring as much stuff with us each time to make the big move easier when we do eventually move in june. moving with a 3.5 month old will not be easy!


----------



## KellyC75

BBQ was lovely, but I drank one too many, without eating in the day yesterday & really regretted it at 1am & 5am! :dohh:

Hope you are all well, not had time to read back still! 

Will be back on here tommorow to update :coffee:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hi girls,

Sorry I've not posted, been back in hospital. I've caught up but haven't got time to reply to everyone, sorry.

Welcome to all the newbies, there's loads of us now, woo hoo!

Charlie - where abouts in Essex are you? Pm me as that's where I live.

Youngmum - how you feeling? Any twinges yet?xx


----------



## YoungNImum

Hope your ok sassy. No signs this baby will be coming anytime soon. Have a scan tomorrow bit nervous just hope baby is on track on my growth chart an has gained x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow, let us know how it goes.xx


----------



## mum_erin

sassy, hope you are okay. i bet you're glad to be out of hospital.

youngnimum, please keep us updated but i'll keep my fingers crossed for you until we hear from you.

bit of a shameless plug here but i have just started a journal which you can read here https://www.babyandbump.com/parenti...ns-not-so-typical-teenage-parent-journal.html if you'd like.


----------



## YoungNImum

My appointment isn't till 3:00 but I'll update soo as I get home x


----------



## Tasha360

I'd love number 5 I'm soo broody but it would just be too much financially and I never stop as it is lol xx


----------



## mum_erin

Ruby has a check up tomorrow with the midwife and doctor, hoping shes gained a lot of weight she since came home but shes still tiny so fingers crossed!

off to bed now, goodnight everyone :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Good luck for your scan today youngmum.

Erin - fingers crossed ruby has gained some weight today.xx


----------



## **angel**

welcome newbies...daddiesgift hope things look up for you soon xxxxxx


----------



## daddiesgift

Thanks :) we have been talking more and things are starting to look up. Things have been so stressful lately and now they are getting even worse :(. My husband is in the military and we are currently living in Germany. We are suppose to be back in America in August. Every where they want to station him want him to deploy early, they are suppose to get a year back before they can deploy again and he just returned December. The place we were suppose to be going said we will arrive, he will deploy then be home early 2013. Once again missing pregnancy, birth and the first few months of baby life :nope: I really thought with this pregnancy and baby for sure he would be home but its not looking so good. He left when I was 6 week pregnant with my son and came home when I he was almost 4 months old. 

So im hoping for some good news today..or at least sometime soon. He has deployed three times so im use to all that but its the taking care of a newborn and a 15 month old in a new place away from all my friends and family that is stressing me out. Ill have to give birth alone and take care of a newborn alone again. 

On a happier note I think the morning sickness is passing, I only feel sick when I dont eat for awhile now instead of just all day long which is nice.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wow I can't imagine how hard that is, you military wives deserve a medal, do you get much support through his work etc? Is there any other military wives that you could hang out with? 

I'll keep everything crossed that you get good news, you shouldn't have to do it all alone again :-(


----------



## mum_erin

youngnimum, good luck for your scan in a new hours. i hope it goes well.

daddiesgift, you deserve a medal. i cant imagine what its like being a military wife plus everything that comes with it including having to move house and even country. while we cant be there at the birth of your next baby please know we're all here for you and will provide as much support as we can.

Ruby's appointment was earlier this morning. she was born weighing 4lb 11oz and when she in the nicu/scbu, she was combination fed to help with her weight gain. i was continually expressing breast milk for her, i still am actually and its going really well. she left the hospital 8 days ago weighing 6lb 14oz and this morning weighs 7lb 1oz. the doctor did say that while she appears to be healthy and developing well, her weight is still very very low and he would have hoped she would have gained about 1oz a day since her release, which hasn't happened. he suggested that i now combination feed her at home to get her weight up to a more 'normal' weight but otherwise she is healthy and the doctor is happy. i am upset that im now having to give her formula as well as it wasn't what i ever wanted to do but i understand why i have to do it. she also slept 8 hour straight last night :happydance: i couldnt believe it!


----------



## KellyC75

Sorry ive not updated still :blush: Promise I will be back soon!

Just popping in to say 'good luck to youngNImum ~ Hope the scan went well' :flower:


----------



## apple84

:hugs: mum_erin - combo feeding isn't so bad if it helps her increase her weight and you can probable go back to exclusively breastfeeding again as long as you keep up your supply. I combo fed my twins for a week and went back to exclusive bfing no problem. Is it a special weight gaining formula or just regular? If its regular, you could supplement with your own pumped milk if you prefer.


----------



## mum_erin

she has a prescription to cow and gate's nutriprem2 which i picked up this afternoon, hopefully she'll start gaining weight soon. shes healthy though so i can relax a little bit!

for those of you in the UK, boots currently have got a lot of promotions on their mother and baby bits so its worth popping into one of their stores if you can. i spent £61 stocking up on nappies and wipes and it was well worth it. it sounds excessive but we all know how much of this stuff the children will get through!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

^^ thanks for letting us know, I need to do a major stock up.

Asda have there baby event on too which has some fab bargains.x


----------



## mum_erin

i went onto the asda website and worked out the price for everything i bought at boots and it does work out about £5 cheaper and i found with the 'bundles' i bought i got slightly more wipes and less nappies but i'd prefer spending the money at boots so i can get the points and get a treat for me! :haha: i'll probably pop to asda tomorrow to see what they've got there as well. i do love these baby events!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lol, that's dedication to shopping, love it. 

Apparently at the end of the baby event everything's reduced so its well worth a look, not sure when this one is due to end though!x


----------



## mum_erin

oh really? thats definitely worth knowing, thanks!

i havent asked you this or seen anyone else ask you - do you know what sex #2 is? do you have names planned? i love your daughters name!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahh thank you, hubby named her as I couldn't decide! Yep bubba2 is a boy, we have a handful of names so we'll decide once he's here.x


----------



## mum_erin

ah a boy, how great. having one of each is fab! Charlie and Ruby are both sound asleep so a quiet night in with OH and my parents. almost 6 weeks until we move, so excited :happydance:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

How do you find it all living together? We lived with my in-laws for 6 months and found it pretty easy. Do they help out with the kiddies?

Poppy's sound asleep so I'm in bed reading, can't get down the stairs, SPD sucks!x


----------



## mum_erin

i still live at home so this is all i've ever known, but my (and OH's) parents have been great. they all work full time and have busy jobs so we've never expected them to help out with child care or anything as they support us in other ways, which we are so grateful for. OH's parents are ironically our neighbours, thats how we met! we officially "live" at my house but spend equal time between both houses, but Charlie and Ruby only ever sleep here. our parents are extremely close, you could say best friends actually, so spend just as much time at each other's houses as we do. couldn't ask for better family!


----------



## CharlieKeys

You're extremely lucky erin! We're staying with the in-laws at the moment until we get our move in date (should be May 12th!) and they're driving me frigging mental! 

Sassy - we're from South Woodham Ferrers, where abouts in Essex are you?? :) 

Ahhhhh 12 week scan tomorrow! :D

How is everyone today?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wow Erin your do lucky, sounds like a fantastic situation, I bet moving out will be weird for you all!

I'm in hornchurch, so not too far! Where you moving to?x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Still South Woodham... we lived here since we were born/little; then moved to Watford for his work, but then he was forced to resign so have moved back. It's just around the corner from the in laws - but far enough away to have our OWN space :haha: 

Hornchurch... where is that near? (Geography is awful so trying to place it in my mind lol)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Near Romford? Do you know that.

We just moved from Danbury, small world!x


----------



## mum_erin

it'll definitely be weird for us all! we do have such great families but it hasn't always been like this. no parent wants their 16 year old having a baby so initially it was hard and there was a lot of anger towards the situation but things are simply great now.

it sounds as if the two of you are fairly close in location, i'm some what close to you as im in London!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wow so you'll be moving to Wales from London? That'll be a massive change! Where a outs in London are you?x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Ooh erin are you fairly young then? And how comes you are moving to Wales? 

yesss I know Romford :) And Danbury was just down the road! Have you always lived in Essex?? I see you know Mrs Pop too... she's part of my midsummer mummies group :)


----------



## mum_erin

Charlie (great name btw!) i am 18, i'll be 19 in june. most people think i am older than i am, though that could be because i do have two children. 

yes we're moving to Wales from the 'big smoke' - definitely a big change! OH and i have always said that we don't want to raise our children in London if we can help it. OH's grandfather passed away towards the end of last year and he had a house in Wales which he had lived in up until a few months before his death. OH is an only child and his grandfather actually left OH the house in his will - something that was a huge surprise to both of us and he stated that he hopes the house brings us as much happiness as he was able to experience there. we're taking this opportunity to finally have our own life and yes, it is very very daunting but so exciting too! 

oh and i am in central london, near to walham green


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Erin - that's an snacking opportunity for you and the kiddies, I would do the same, I don't blame you for not wanting to raising the children in London, will make the move to the countryside before our lo have to start school.

Charlie - yes pretty much, lived in Germany until I was 5 then lived in Essex since! Ahh mrspop is great, what's your group thing?

Im sooooo tired today, didn't sleep at all last night.x


----------



## x Michelle x

Hi ladies :)
Just wanted to share my joy that Haden has started sleeping 10pm-5am! Then a quick feed for 30 mins and back to sleep until anything between 7:30-9!
Plus I'm managing to get them to have some naps at the same time, not always but as you know it's such a fab feeling to have silence in the house and both kids happy and asleep. 
And it's not raining today so we can all go for a walk, upto Tesco for something nice for dinner tonight me thinks! Hayden is going to have a sleepover at my parents on Sunday night, I'll miss him but me and OH are going to watch a movie and I'll have a few glasses of wine :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yay Michelle, that's fab. Enjoy your night with hubby on Sunday


----------



## x Michelle x

Thanks Sassy! 
What will your gap be? I have a year and 5 days... Will you be about the same?


----------



## YoungNImum

My scan went well yesterday. Baby's estimated weight is now 6lb 13oz an I havnt to go back for anymore growth scans, been given an appointment day after my due date for if I go over. . 19days left!!!! Pretty much sorted finish ill packing my bag today bought new towels bibs etc today. So close can't wait till my baby is here defo yellow bump till the end now lol x


----------



## x Michelle x

That's brill news youngnimum! :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Fab news youngmum, how exciting. Do you have any feeling what baby's gender is?

Our gap will be just over 11 months, I'll be getting my date on Thursday but hoping its next Friday.x


----------



## CharlieKeys

oooh look at you all so close to having your babies!! :D :D Bet you are all so excited? 

We had our scan today!
 



Attached Files:







Photo0074.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yay congrats Charlie, take it everything went well? Lovely pic of your lo, what's your due date?

I'm mega excited and a little worried too, 2 under 1 is a daunting thought!x


----------



## CharlieKeys

2 under 1 is difficult at first mainly because it's hard to grasp looking after 2 when you're so used to just one! But once you get an approximate idea on feeding times etc you'll be fine :) I was lucky STephen started walking just after Henry was born (2 days after!) so I didn't have to worry too much about carrying two babies around etc but after a few days it will become second nature!

Yep - everything was fine he/she was such a wriggler and the nuchal fold was 2.1mm which is good? Any gender guesses? Oh and due date is now 5th November!


----------



## daddiesgift

I think boy! No real reason why :) just looks like a boy and it was the first thought I had when I saw it. Im so ready to find out our gender..June 10th and after will be the time we could find out. 16 weeks :) thats when I found out my son was a boy. 

My husband and I are doing a tad better, I think im starting to get my hormones back. Im not crying anymore but I still get angry very easily. I hope to find out where we will be moving and when soon and all that. 

I worry mostly about that first month of new babies life. Hopefully this time Ill be better and know better but with my son it was the closest to hell I ever gotten :( . Breastfeeding was horrible pain, my nipples were so cracked that I ended up getting mastitis twice, in both breasts which the first time led me to being admitted into the hospital and suffering from blood poisioning since I did not know I had mastitis I thought I had the flu so I waited three days to go to hospital. I kept getting engorged which consultant told me to wake him every two hours to feed..which meant the next 6 weeks he woke every two hours ..like wake up at 2 eat, change, bed back up at 4. Then I had to sleep with him sitting straight up. Since my husband was deployed and I had no family around I was lucky to eat that day. I had a friend come over once and clean my house, make me a meal and even comb my hair for me.

REALLY not looking forward to doing all that with a 15 month old too!! But this time im totally cutting out the breast feeding so that I will eliminate any problems I had with that! I plan to formula feed and pump as long as I have milk but if I dry up after two days then I dry up. and hopefully my husband will be home and I can hand baby off to him lol. With my son I had the baby blues so it was hard to even hear him wimper so I found myself holding him A LOT. Not doing that this time!


----------



## x Michelle x

Daddiesgift, sounds like you had a right time of it with BF last time!
I tried this time around, didn't work out so I switched to Formula. For me it was 100% the best decision! For me, I find it easier to get a routine sorted and I'm all about routines, however loosely they are but that's what I like :)


----------



## Tasha360

Great scan pic, I had 3 under 1 at one point lol. Just remember its hard but so so worth it. 
People always think I'm old too knowing I have 4 kids but I'm only 22. I had jaimee when I was 17 xx


----------



## mum_erin

sassy - it is a great opportunity for us all which is why we're making the big move. we're daunted by it but if we can raise two children im sure we can do anything! 

Charlie, im glad your scan went well. when's your next scan, do you know? are you staying team yellow or finding out?

youngnimum, im glad the scan went well. i bet you're so excited seeing as you have so few days left!

did you all hear Jessica Simpson finally had her baby? a little *girl* called Maxwell Drew!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Erin - LOVE your pic! So gorgeous! :) Urm it's on the 26th June...... AGES!!!!! We were going to stay Team Yellow but money has got a bit tight for us for a little while SO, we need to know whether to keep the boy's clothes or buy pink stuff! Everyone apart from a few all think it's a little girly which would be nice to add to the blue brood I have but not fussed either way :) 

oooh Maxwell?? Reminds me of a boys name or a dogs name than a name for a girl :shrug:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Daddiesgift - you've not had it easy at all :( Hope this time it is a lot easier for you and not so stressful :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Tasha - sorry but I assumed you were a lot older too, opps!


----------



## Tasha360

Haha don't worry I get it all the time. Xx


----------



## x Michelle x

Woo Hoo, Hayden has started self settling :happydance:

Charliekeys, that was exactly why we needed to know! Since I knew Tabitha was a girl, absolutely everything I bought was pink so I needed to know if I had to buy blue or not!


----------



## Mummy_to_be87

:wave: I am new here, just found out yesterday that Im expecting my second baby, my first is only 12 weeks old so I will have a one year old and a newborn! I dont know when I conceived yet but Id say its fairly early, I will keep you updated and Im excited to be joining you all!! :flower: 

Ps thanks xMichellex for informing me about this thread :hugs:


----------



## x Michelle x

No probs Hun :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

hiiiiiii :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Mummy_to_be87 said:


> :wave: I am new here, just found out yesterday that Im expecting my second baby, my first is only 12 weeks old so I will have a one year old and a newborn! I dont know when I conceived yet but Id say its fairly early, I will keep you updated and Im excited to be joining you all!! :flower:
> 
> Ps thanks xMichellex for informing me about this thread :hugs:

Welcome, how you feeling?x


----------



## mum_erin

thank you Charlie! our diddy little girl :cloud9:

welcome mummy_to_be87 and congratulations to you too.

Ruby is 6 weeks old today. we're registering her tomorrow, cant wait :happydance:


----------



## stickylizard

Hi can I join?

My siggy says it all hehe xxx


----------



## mum_erin

wow - congratulations!


----------



## KellyC75

CharlieKeys said:


> Ahhhhh 12 week scan tomorrow! :D

Good luck with your scan ~ Exciting & nerveracking, I remember it well :flower: (edit: just seen you have had your scan now!!!) 



x Michelle x said:


> Hi ladies :)
> Just wanted to share my joy that Haden has started sleeping 10pm-5am! Then a quick feed for 30 mins and back to sleep until anything between 7:30-9!
> :)

Thats fantastic, its amazing how much better we feel after a decent bit of sleep :dance: Glad to hear he is self settling now too

Enjoy Sunday :winkwink:



x Michelle x said:


> Thanks Sassy!
> What will your gap be? I have a year and 5 days... Will you be about the same?

Age gaps are all on the front page ~ Should you ever want to know :thumbup:



YoungNImum said:


> My scan went well yesterday. Baby's estimated weight is now 6lb 13oz an I havnt to go back for anymore growth scans, been given an appointment day after my due date for if I go over. . 19days left!!!! Pretty much sorted finish ill packing my bag today bought new towels bibs etc today. So close can't wait till my baby is here defo yellow bump till the end now lol x


:yipee: So pleased all went well :happydance:



CharlieKeys said:


> oooh look at you all so close to having your babies!! :D :D Bet you are all so excited?
> 
> We had our scan today!

.....Aww ~ Lovely :cloud9:



mum_erin said:


> did you all hear Jessica Simpson finally had her baby? a little *girl* called Maxwell Drew!

Finally, she was HUGE ~ Do you know the babies weight? :shrug:



Mummy_to_be87 said:


> :wave: I am new here, just found out yesterday that Im expecting my second baby, my first is only 12 weeks old so I will have a one year old and a newborn! I dont know when I conceived yet but Id say its fairly early, I will keep you updated and Im excited to be joining you all!! :flower:
> 
> Ps thanks xMichellex for informing me about this thread :hugs:

:wave: Welcome & thanks to Michelle :flower:

Congrats :bfp:



stickylizard said:


> Hi can I join?
> 
> My siggy says it all hehe xxx

:wave: Welcome & Congrats on your newborn :baby::cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

Welcome to all new Ladies :wave: Please check I have all your details correct, I will add you all to the front page :coffee:

Username: MrsBandEgglet 
Age gap: 15 months ~ :blue: & :pink: & :yellow:

Username: peachiekeen88 
Age gap: 13 months ~ :pink: & :pink:

Username: Cattia 
Age gap: 16 months ~ :pink: & :blue: 

Username: lcside 
Age gap: 18 months ~ :pink: & :blue:

Username: Mummy_to_be87 
Age gap: 12 months ~ :blue: & :yellow:

Username: stickylizard 
Age gap: 13 months ~ :pink: & :blue:


----------



## KellyC75

Apple ~ Love your avatar pic :cloud9:


----------



## apple84

KellyC75 said:


> Apple ~ Love your avatar pic :cloud9:

Thanks. It's not always easy to get pictures of all three of them. 

I had mostly a long draining day at home with the kiddos, but one sweet sibling moment - Andrew wanted to dress the twins this morning and so I let him help do up a zipper and a couple snaps. :cloud9:


----------



## stickylizard

Yay im on the front page!! Thanks all correct! Xxx


----------



## KellyC75

Wow! That front page of members is so long! :coffee:

Dont forget new members ~ You can get the groups siggy button too :flower:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

apple84 said:


> KellyC75 said:
> 
> 
> Apple ~ Love your avatar pic :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks. It's not always easy to get pictures of all three of them.
> 
> I had mostly a long draining day at home with the kiddos, but one sweet sibling moment - Andrew wanted to dress the twins this morning and so I let him help do up a zipper and a couple snaps. :cloud9:Click to expand...

Ahhh that's so cute, a moment like that must certainly get you through the day.x


----------



## mum_erin

Ruby is officially registered :happydance: my brother had kindly started referring to her as an 'alien' before we registered her so im pleased to say she's no longer an alien :thumbup:

we made a visit to the hospital Ruby was born in to say hi to the team who cared for her. they were thrilled to see her and spent ages cooing over her. it's crazy to think had i gone overdue, she may only be arriving today or may not have even been here just yet!


----------



## KellyC75

mum_erin said:


> Ruby is officially registered :happydance: my brother had kindly started referring to her as an 'alien' before we registered her so im pleased to say she's no longer an alien :thumbup:
> 
> we made a visit to the hospital Ruby was born in to say hi to the team who cared for her. they were thrilled to see her and spent ages cooing over her. it's crazy to think had i gone overdue, she may only be arriving today or may not have even been here just yet!

Aww ~ thats a lovely thing to do :cloud9: 

Congrats on Ruby being an 'official person' now too! :winkwink:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahh sounds like a lovely day, bet you felt all proud showing her off at the hospital.xx


----------



## mum_erin

it was very emotional as i am so grateful and i'll be forever thankful for the help they were able to offer us as a family and obviously the help they gave to Ruby. i ended up having a little cry in the hospital as i am so appreciative but a lot of the nurses then ended up shedding a tear too! we took a card from us and some chocolates for them as a small gesture and a thank you, though nothing will ever be able to come close to the thank you they deserve!

so glad i don't have an 'alien' for a daughter any more now too! ;) 

i still really want #3 :-$


----------



## Sassy_TTC

#3? When you Going to try? I'm sad we won't be having anymore babies!x


----------



## mum_erin

may 2013 is the earliest we'd consider trying, but we're not sure if we'll have anymore so we'll review the situation in a year. we'd love to have four, two boys and two girls in an ideal world, but then again wouldnt a lot of people? we have names planned for a second son/daughter and have had them planned since we decided on Charlie's name (that was in july 2010!) so i think it'd be weird not ever getting to use those names as they'll always feel like they should have been names of our children if that makes sense?

how comes you're not going to have any more? im sure you could convince your OH! ;)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

That's not too long to wait, only 1yr and you could preggo again :wohoo:

I couldn't risk going through another pregnancy, this one has killed me and I have only 1 child to look after, it just wouldn't be fair to have anymore! I'm over the moon with 2 though, I got told less than 2 years ago that id probably never carry my own child so to have carried 2 is a total miracle.x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sharing my 36wk bump pic with you all 

https://i331.photobucket.com/albums/l474/cas_cas83/26ce8365.jpg


----------



## mum_erin

fabulous bump! sorry to hear you've had some problems with this pregnancy but as you said, its such a miracle that you have Poppy-Lou and a son on the way. recently we've been calling Ruby Ruby Lou for no reason, it's not even her middle name! it made me laugh while typing your daughters name.

i can't believe we could be trying this time next year! :happydance: yay for another baby :happydance:


----------



## CharlieKeys

That is one gorgeous bump!!! Actually a bit jealous :haha:


----------



## x Michelle x

That's a lovely bump! I'm jealous!
I'd love to be pregnant again, just don't know if I could manage another baby tho!


----------



## daddiesgift

Your bump is so tiny and cute! Yesterday at an infant and child cpr class looking at the "showing" pregnant women kind of made me sad, Im not looking forward to being that big again! I feel like a big blob when pregnant, just fat all over :haha:


----------



## mum_erin

its mine and OH's 5 year anniversary on thursday. we never get presents for each other, we agreed that in our first year of being together but he's just let slip he's got me something so now i have to get him something! any suggestions?!


----------



## x Michelle x

Well 5 years is wood... A nice wooden photo frame with a pic in it?


----------



## Guppy051708

What is 4 years? does that mean anything? our anniversary is the 17th...of course we have actually been together for 8 yrs but married only 4. 

congrats on your anniversary erin!

great bump, Sassy! Wish i had one :blush:


----------



## mum_erin

ended up getting him some aftershave, a top and i'll try and get a wood frame tomorrow. thanks for the suggestion Michelle and for the congratulations guppy. can't believe it's almost 5 years. i'd love to laugh in the face of all of those who said we'd never last! :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

People can be so judgemental! Thing is if you're meant to be then you will!


----------



## KellyC75

Sassy_TTC said:


> #3? When you Going to try? I'm sad we won't be having anymore babies!x


Me too! :cry:



Sassy_TTC said:


> Sharing my 36wk bump pic with you all
> 
> https://i331.photobucket.com/albums/l474/cas_cas83/26ce8365.jpg

Thats so cute :cloud9:



CharlieKeys said:


> That is one gorgeous bump!!! Actually a bit jealous :haha:

You'll have one soon enough! :happydance:


----------



## KellyC75

Traditional anniversary gifts Lists of wedding anniversary gifts vary by country.

The list to the left is Uk & to the right is US

Year U.S. U.K.
1st Paper Cotton 
2nd Cotton Paper 
3rd Leather 
4th Linen, silk Fruit and flowers 
5th Wood 
6th Iron Sugar 
7th Wool, copper Woollen 
8th Bronze Salt 
9th Pottery Copper 
10th Tin/Aluminium 
11th Steel 
12th Silk Silk and fine linen 
13th Lace 
14th Ivory 
15th Crystal 
20th China 
25th Silver 
30th Pearl 
35th Coral,jade Coral 
40th Ruby 
45th Sapphire 
50th Golden 
55th Emerald 
60th Diamond 
70th Platinum
75th Diamond & Gold 
80th Oak


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Flower gifts
Year Flower 

1st Carnation 
2nd Lily of the Valley 
3rd Sunflower 
4th Hydrangea 
5th Daisy 
6th Calla 
7th Freesia 
8th Lilac 
9th Bird of paradise 
10th Daffodil 
11th Tulip 
12th Peony 
13th Chrysanthemum 
14th Dahlia 
15th Rose 
20th Aster 
25th Iris 
28th Orchid 
30th Lily 
40th Gladiolus 
50th Yellow rose, violet


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> What is 4 years? does that mean anything?


Congrats :happydance: ~ Fruit & Flowers for you guys :wedding:


----------



## KellyC75

I had a friend who made a deal with her DH that each anniversary they would buy something together, from the list....

For example one year they bought a *LEATHER* sofa
another year they bought a huge *WOOD* framed picture

etc.....

I think thats a really great idea ~ Keep saying we should do it, but keep forgetting! :dohh:


----------



## Guppy051708

KellyC75 said:


> I had a friend who made a deal with her DH that each anniversary they would buy something together, from the list....
> 
> For example one year they bought a *LEATHER* sofa
> another year they bought a huge *WOOD* framed picture
> 
> etc.....
> 
> I think thats a really great idea ~ Keep saying we should do it, but keep forgetting! :dohh:

This is a fab idea! We have such issues trying to find something new each year for each person...maybe dh and i will start this! lol


----------



## apple84

We'll be celebrating our 5th anniversary this July ... where has the time gone? :wacko: I certainly didn't think we'd have 3 kids by now!


----------



## fifi-folle

Hello ladies, really should join you as when this LO is born DS will be 14.5months :) We conceived a lot quicker than expected, were ntnp as it had taken 18 mo to conceive ds, instead we got pregnant on my 3rd pp cycle! Most comments have been positive, only a few "are you mad?"

It's our 6th wedding anniversary on Monday, it'll be chocolates for dh! Last year I bought him a cherry tree for the garden :)


----------



## mum_erin

Charlie, people are so judgement. you should have seen/heard the reaction OH and i had when we announced we were having a baby. you'd think we'd admitted we'd murdered someone! happy anniversary to those who also have upcoming celebrations.

fifi-folle, welcome! there's 14 months between my son and daughter. so far it's proved to be a great age gap. are you planning on finding out what you're having?

how is everyone? have you had a nice day?


----------



## KellyC75

fifi-folle said:


> Hello ladies, really should join you as when this LO is born DS will be 14.5months :) We conceived a lot quicker than expected, were ntnp as it had taken 18 mo to conceive ds, instead we got pregnant on my 3rd pp cycle! Most comments have been positive, only a few "are you mad?"
> 
> It's our 6th wedding anniversary on Monday, it'll be chocolates for dh! Last year I bought him a cherry tree for the garden :)

Welcome :wave: We too have a 14 month age gap, its lovely, after ntnp the same as you, we fell the 1st cycle, never thought that would happen, as usually took over a year!! :winkwink:


----------



## Guppy051708

The boys had their first chiropractic adjustments today!
They did great! and i heard lots of little cracks, so it must have been badly needed! isaiah loved it and giggled the entire time LOL Elliot did really good too. At first i was worried it would hurt hiim (being so young) but it didnt! (i should have known! lol i have been getting adjusted for years and it actually feels really good!).


----------



## KellyC75

Ohh, sounds good Guppy, think I could do with that! :winkwink:


----------



## Guppy051708

i got adjusted too and it felt really good! haha
he said i have a twisted hip...that explains alot of my pain lol


----------



## blessedmomma

hi ladies! have been very busy so not on much. trying to catch up. 

happy anniversary guppy!!!

if you think you ladies have heard some judgemental comments imagine what i have heard lol. we now have 6 kids and our last 3 are 28 mos, 14 mos, and 2 mos :flower: i guess its all how people look at it. my children are a joy, not a burden!


----------



## Guppy051708

blessedmomma said:


> my children are a joy, not a burden!

we need more ppl like you in this world! i love my babies to pieces and it makes me cringe when ppl act like they are inconvenient burdens! :growlmad: ...especially the ones that have no kids! they are so misinformed!


----------



## mum_erin

a very very quick post from me. today is mine and OH's 5 year anniversary, not yesterday as i had previously written. i could have sworn the 4th fell on a thursday but apparently not and so our anniversary is today! had a fab day, couldn't have been more perfect. just sharing a quick picture with you all..couldn't believe it!!

https://i48.tinypic.com/2i2w3.jpg

yes, that is my left hand with an engagement ring!!


----------



## daddiesgift

I would have a ton of babies if we could afford it and if maybe someone would have them for me :haha:

Im still SO exhausted everyday and morning sickness now comes in waves. Maybe having a baby so soon is harsher on the body cause symptoms and pains I had with my son later in pregnancy are coming so early now! My hands are already starting to swell where I have to take off my ring at night and I woke up from a nap and my hands were "Asleep". Im trying to drink at least 6-8 glass of water a day to help. I was really hoping to keep working out during this pregnancy so I hope I feel better soon!

Really anxious to find out what we are having! With us moving back to America in the next few months I REALLY want to go through these baby clothes and see if im keeping the boy clothes or getting rid of them for girl clothes!


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats Mum_Erin!


----------



## Guppy051708

mum_erin said:


> a very very quick post from me. today is mine and OH's 5 year anniversary, not yesterday as i had previously written. i could have sworn the 4th fell on a thursday but apparently not and so our anniversary is today! had a fab day, couldn't have been more perfect. just sharing a quick picture with you all..couldn't believe it!!
> 
> https://i48.tinypic.com/2i2w3.jpg
> 
> yes, that is my left hand with an engagement ring!!

This is SO beautiful!!!!! :cloud9:
happy anniversary! :wedding:


----------



## Guppy051708

daddiesgift, wow! thats such a life change with a big move like that! Are you american?military? (sorry if you already mentioned, im having trouble keeping up on bnb lately :blush:)


----------



## daddiesgift

Guppy051708 said:


> daddiesgift, wow! thats such a life change with a big move like that! Are you american?military? (sorry if you already mentioned, im having trouble keeping up on bnb lately :blush:)

We are both American, my husband is Army. We have been living in Germany now 2 years. Its nice here but we miss America, we have not been back since we left. We were in Colorado before here and now we are suppose to be on our way to Arizona in August! My son has never been to America! Im not too worried about moving back there or leaving here, I will miss it here for sure but its okay. Mostly the moving with a baby while pregnant thing is not so exciting, and waiting for our car and all our furniture to make it from here to there in a good amount of time so we are not living on a blow up mattress too long :haha:. And getting all the things done we need to do before August is a stress!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Massive congrats Erin, that's amazing news. Can't wait to hear all about it.x


----------



## mum_erin

thank you all for the congratulations. it's safe to say the proposal was a huge huge surprise! i can't begin to explain to you how surreal this is..i am engaged! OH has known i've always wanted a traditional proposal and for whoever was going to propose to ask my dad before proposing, and this is exacting what OH did. OH's dad knew too but the rest of us had no idea! 

he proposed earlier on today, the place we went on our first 'official date'. we had a very cheesy picnic 5 years ago today and every year we have a picnic at the same place providing it isn't raining! Charlie and Ruby were with us but were obviously oblivious to what was going on (surprisingly! :haha:) but it honestly could not have been more perfect.

omg i am engaged!!


----------



## KellyC75

mum_erin said:


> a very very quick post from me. today is mine and OH's 5 year anniversary, not yesterday as i had previously written. i could have sworn the 4th fell on a thursday but apparently not and so our anniversary is today! had a fab day, couldn't have been more perfect. just sharing a quick picture with you all..couldn't believe it!!
> 
> https://i48.tinypic.com/2i2w3.jpg
> 
> yes, that is my left hand with an engagement ring!!

How lovely ~ What a great suprise :wedding: Congrats 



daddiesgift said:


> I would have a ton of babies if we could afford it and if maybe someone would have them for me :haha:
> 
> Im still SO exhausted everyday and morning sickness now comes in waves. Maybe having a baby so soon is harsher on the body cause symptoms and pains I had with my son later in pregnancy are coming so early now! My hands are already starting to swell where I have to take off my ring at night and I woke up from a nap and my hands were "Asleep". Im trying to drink at least 6-8 glass of water a day to help. I was really hoping to keep working out during this pregnancy so I hope I feel better soon!
> 
> Really anxious to find out what we are having! With us moving back to America in the next few months I REALLY want to go through these baby clothes and see if im keeping the boy clothes or getting rid of them for girl clothes!

Hope the 1st tri symptoms ease soon for you :flower:

Will you be getting an early gender scan? :shrug: We had one at 16 weeks, it was lovely & one of the best days of my life :cloud9:


----------



## daddiesgift

daddiesgift said:


> I would have a ton of babies if we could afford it and if maybe someone would have them for me :haha:
> 
> Im still SO exhausted everyday and morning sickness now comes in waves. Maybe having a baby so soon is harsher on the body cause symptoms and pains I had with my son later in pregnancy are coming so early now! My hands are already starting to swell where I have to take off my ring at night and I woke up from a nap and my hands were "Asleep". Im trying to drink at least 6-8 glass of water a day to help. I was really hoping to keep working out during this pregnancy so I hope I feel better soon!
> 
> Really anxious to find out what we are having! With us moving back to America in the next few months I REALLY want to go through these baby clothes and see if im keeping the boy clothes or getting rid of them for girl clothes!

Hope the 1st tri symptoms ease soon for you :flower:

Will you be getting an early gender scan? :shrug: We had one at 16 weeks, it was lovely & one of the best days of my life :cloud9:[/QUOTE]

The care I receive here is really great so I am seen every 3 weeks as of now, sometimes less, but never more. So my next appointment Ill be 12w5d..which is too early for them to tell so im really hoping at the next appt. if its 3 weeks after that Ill be 15w5d and hopefully they will tell us lol. With my son at 13 weeks I could tell it was a boy but they would not say for sure. but they did 16weeks and after


----------



## Sassy_TTC

^^^ wow that's really soon, I hope they can tell so you can get organised. 

I was actually born on an army base in Germany, wonder if it's the same one??!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

WOW - Erin!!! CONGRATS :D :D That ring is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

MIL, SIL and I went to see a psychic the other day.... she predicted we're on Team Blue but then said "Does she have boys already?" So MIL was like yeah two young boys and she said "Maybe that's why I'm sensing boy she has a lot of boy aura around her. I do see a girl BUT I think she belongs to your daughter not your daughter in law". SO, when I was convinced this one was a girl I now am starting to think it is definitely another boy and I'm going to have my hands very very full :haha: 

She also said that OH loves me very very much (a lot more than I know) but his ex leaving him for another man has actually made him put up a barrier, but we are together for a very very long time, but alcohol causes problems. That point was freaky because it's true and alcohol causes problems when I'm NOT pregnant and go out with friends, OH gets very insecure and thinks because I've had a few drinks I'll cheat on him - which I haven't and never will!

And that we are going to get married a lot sooner than we think and we will have money to do it.... a) we're not engaged yet, and b) cause we're pregnant again and he had to swap jobs money is really really tight so any potential wedding plans have been put off. BUT - this could mean promotion?? Can't wait to see if all these come true!


----------



## daddiesgift

Sassy_TTC said:


> ^^^ wow that's really soon, I hope they can tell so you can get organised.
> 
> I was actually born on an army base in Germany, wonder if it's the same one??!!

Oh no I go to a German doctor at a German hospital :) not too fond of military doctors and their pregnancy care is not so great. Im close to the Landstuhl Military Hospital tho that is where most babies here are born. My son was born in Birkenfeld, Germany and that is where I am seen for this pregnancy. But looks like this new baby will be born in Arizona!


----------



## KellyC75

CharlieKeys said:


> MIL, SIL and I went to see a psychic the other day.... she predicted we're on Team Blue but then said "Does she have boys already?" So MIL was like yeah two young boys and she said "Maybe that's why I'm sensing boy she has a lot of boy aura around her. I do see a girl BUT I think she belongs to your daughter not your daughter in law". SO, when I was convinced this one was a girl I now am starting to think it is definitely another boy and I'm going to have my hands very very full :haha:
> 
> She also said that OH loves me very very much (a lot more than I know) but his ex leaving him for another man has actually made him put up a barrier, but we are together for a very very long time, but alcohol causes problems. That point was freaky because it's true and alcohol causes problems when I'm NOT pregnant and go out with friends, OH gets very insecure and thinks because I've had a few drinks I'll cheat on him - which I haven't and never will!
> 
> And that we are going to get married a lot sooner than we think and we will have money to do it.... a) we're not engaged yet, and b) cause we're pregnant again and he had to swap jobs money is really really tight so any potential wedding plans have been put off. BUT - this could mean promotion?? Can't wait to see if all these come true!

Ohh ~ How interesting, cant wait to find out if she is right? :shrug: Are you having a similair pregnancy so far?
Are you going to find out, or staying team :yellow:?

My Girls pregnancys were the same, so kinda thought it would be another :pink: & I was right :cloud9:


----------



## CharlieKeys

The two boys was the same... felt sick all the time, was only sick once, no dizziness, no tiredness, no nothing really....

This time I'm absolutely fine, I don't even feel sick, no really being sick, massive heartburn, my boobs and nipples have got huge (sorry for tmi! lol), I get dizzy a lot and cravings are different (beef and pepsi max with the boys and this time it's chocolate, cheese and jacket potatoes) .... so who knows :shrug: 

I just felt girl the whole way through the scan like I felt boys with the boys and the picture is so different and the nub is definitely vertical rather than slanted. Find out hopefully on the 26th June if he/she isn't being stubborn and hiding


----------



## daddiesgift

So what is up with this NUB guess thing? I can not figure it out lol does it have to be from 12 weeks? I know some people guess by which way head is tilted? So I uploaded a picture of bean ..from last ultrasound at 9W5D..so what do you think? GIRL OR BOY?? :haha:

The dots and lines is the doctor measuring the baby, so the dot on the left is the tip of head..dot on the right is bottom/legs. Just incase you cant tell what you are looking at the head is on the left :)
 



Attached Files:







new.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## KellyC75

daddiesgift said:


> So what is up with this NUB guess thing? I can not figure it out lol does it have to be from 12 weeks? I know some people guess by which way head is tilted? So I uploaded a picture of bean ..from last ultrasound at 9W5D..so what do you think? GIRL OR BOY?? :haha:
> 
> The dots and lines is the doctor measuring the baby, so the dot on the left is the tip of head..dot on the right is bottom/legs. Just incase you cant tell what you are looking at the head is on the left :)

:pink:


----------



## vicky84

i have no idea how 2 nub guess, however at 13 week with Emily she had VERY blatent girly bits :)


----------



## KellyC75

CharlieKeys said:


> The two boys was the same... felt sick all the time, was only sick once, no dizziness, no tiredness, no nothing really....
> 
> This time I'm absolutely fine, I don't even feel sick, no really being sick, massive heartburn, my boobs and nipples have got huge (sorry for tmi! lol), I get dizzy a lot and cravings are different (beef and pepsi max with the boys and this time it's chocolate, cheese and jacket potatoes) .... so who knows :shrug:
> 
> I just felt girl the whole way through the scan like I felt boys with the boys and the picture is so different and the nub is definitely vertical rather than slanted. Find out hopefully on the 26th June if he/she isn't being stubborn and hiding


With my Girls, it was anything sweet, chocolate, full sugar fizzy drinks, cakes, biscuits etc etc! :blush:

And, like you...I was sooo dizzy (in fact that was why I tested!) I also was much more :sick: with my boys

I ran a thread before I found out I was expecting another Girl, it was a gender chart thingy, but worked with 2 out of 3 of my Sisters kids & 3 out of 4 of mine :thumbup: I will try & find it for you :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

As promised :coffee:~ These are the threads in 3rd Tri, but I also ran them in 2nd tri :winkwink:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/733079-those-know-gender.html



https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...4388-old-wives-tales-boy-girl-poll-added.html


----------



## CharlieKeys

lol... well it said Henry should have been a girl but he's definitely all boy! :haha: hmm if I go by normal age it says boy, if I go by lunar age it says girl and the whole points ... with all three pregnancies I sort of fit into both categories lol :shrug: 

Tell me about cakes! MIL keeps baking and I keep eating them all! Going to end up 50 stone if I'm not careful ;)


----------



## Tasha360

All my nub guesses were correct with mine but they say you can't really see it until 12 weeks ish. Xx


----------



## mum_erin

thank you all for your congratulations - i still cant believe it. i am well and truly on cloud 9!

i could have sworn Ruby was a boy as my pregnancy with her was so OH and i were surprised to find out we were having a little girl. is anyone staying team :yellow:? we'd love a surprise and have been considering it for (if and) when we have #3. since we have both Charlie and Ruby, i'd love to not find out next time but i have to be so organised i don't possibly know how i'd cope not knowing!

does anyone have a quinny zapp pushchair? i went out looking for a lightweight pushchair for Charlie today and i came across the quinny zapp. it seems to do the trick and reviews seem good, but i am wondering if anyone has had experience with it? we currently have an icandy peach for Charlie and Ruby which is amazing (though i am now in love with the icandy strawberry!), i am hoping to be able to wear Ruby in a carrier soon and a more lightweight pushchair for Charlie would be a little bit easier. 

uk mummies, what are your plans for bank holiday monday?


----------



## Kel127

You guys are super chatty, and I'm having a hard time keeping up. I'm am back at work full time (I take Rowan with me) and in the evenings I have a demanding toddler and baby. 

Charlie- I guess :pink:

Today was a great day of firsts. We got Connor a big boy bed today, which he took to well, and Rowan smiled at me for the first time today 

Now a couple picks of my cuties!!
 



Attached Files:







542029_3904573379321_1428847796_33511878_1212546014_n[1].jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 0









576337_3904576699404_1428847796_33511887_1783456389_n[1].jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 0









579288_3904573179316_1428847796_33511877_1623368543_n[1].jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 0









DSC04265.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 0









536455_3978551548729_1428847796_33542436_892840099_n[1].jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## fifi-folle

mum erin my friend had the Zapp before she had her third baby and loved it, great for out walking the dog (her babies are 5, 2.5 and almost 1) now she uses her icandy pear or slings the littlest and the bigger two walk (or her DH carries the 2.5 yr old in a manduca). I'm undecided about what to do re pushchair. I use a woven wrap or Beco butterfly with DS most of the time, although he's in the pushchair(Babystyle Oyster) more atm as my lower back is niggling, so I'm thinking of wrapping the LO and having him in the pushchair. But my friend has offered a swap as she'll not need the icandy when LO is born... not sure what to do. I guess we'll wait and see. 

We stayed :yellow: last time but I said :blue: right from the start. From BFP this time I've said girl, I think we're going to find out this time though! I didn't want to last time but DH did so it's his turn to decide, although he does say it'll save him money if we don't find out (if we're :pink:, otherwise we have everything!)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Money is the reason why we're finding out now too. If he had stayed in his old job we said we weren't going to find out, but now money is a bit tight for a while we said we need to find out incase we need to buy girls clothes. Though MIL said if it is a girl we can just dress her in boys clothes for a while.... urm NO! I know it sounds silly but IF baby is a girl I want to buy headbands and nice shoes, dresses, leggings, etc etc Want her to look like a girl. 

The majority of people on here and all my FB friends/my friends mum who predicts baby's sexes as a laugh and has a 100% record all guess girl - it's only the psychic who predicts boy. Can't wait until the end of June now! Hopefully baby will play ball and show his/her parts!!

Ooh I've heard a lot of people say the iCandy strawberry is lovely! .... I want a new pram I hate my iCandy Pear - I want a side by side one, mainly because Stephen is huge for the big seat and Henry wants to look out now too, so he's just stuck behind a chair. I really like the Cosatto stroller type ones.


----------



## CharlieKeys

p.s. Hiiii fifi!!! Nice to see you over here :)


----------



## Guppy051708

i love those iCandy!!!! i would have loved the icandy pear!!! ....way too costly though :(


----------



## mum_erin

icandy are great, we love our peach. it is a little bulky but after all, it needs to be! i got to play with the icandy strawberry yesterday and i am in love, haha. it's so lovely!


----------



## vicky84

i have a peach, best money we ever spent. im sanding it respraying it and buying a carrycot when i have baby no 3 :D


----------



## mum_erin

which colour peach do you have Vicky? we have black jack. i love the new peach 2 colours, berry bon bon especially!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I liked the peach too but when we tried poppy in the front seat she was huge in it and it wouldnt have lasted long, she was only 10 months and the lady in the shop said it lasts until there 3 and I thought no way, poppy is really tall but not massive!

Do any of you find the seats a bit small?

Hope everyone's having a good weekend? Can't believe ive only got 1 more weekend until baby will be here, crazy crazy!x


----------



## sailorsgirl

Can I join? I'm 10 weeks pregnant with number 2 and my daughter current 7 months old. There will be 14 months between them :) xx


----------



## sailorsgirl

Oh PS. We have ordered the icandy peach :) xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

hiii sailorsgirl :)

Sassy - are you having baby 'early' then? and Yes I find my 18 month old really struggles to fit in the seat but he's taller than most 2/3 year olds so that could be why :shrug:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yeh I'd say Poppy's the size of an 18month old, people are surprised when they ask how old she is!

Yeh, I go in next Wednesday for a sweep, if that doesn't work then I'm being induced next Friday :wohoo:


----------



## vicky84

Sassy_TTC said:


> I liked the peach too but when we tried poppy in the front seat she was huge in it and it wouldnt have lasted long, she was only 10 months and the lady in the shop said it lasts until there 3 and I thought no way, poppy is really tall but not massive!
> 
> Do any of you find the seats a bit small?
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good weekend? Can't believe ive only got 1 more weekend until baby will be here, crazy crazy!x

The New peach has bigger seats!!! Same frame but bigger adaptors for back! 
The mistake many make when looking at it is they expect their childs legs to not hang over the seat, however like with an umbrella buggy they tend to towards the end, Laurens now 2 + and doesnt really use it any more but still fits.

My peach is tomato - when i get a carrycot ill be gettin the lilac if i have a girl LOL!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh wait.... he's 19 months now! oops! lol

oooh exciting!!!! :) Do you know what you're having? I can't remember past posts lol And if you don't mind me asking how comes they're inducing you/sweeping you early? :)


----------



## mum_erin

welcome and congratulations sailorsgirl :wave:

Sassy, i don't think the seats are that small but i know others who have had to sell their peach just months after buying it because their child has outgrown the seat. Ruby isn't in the lower seat unit yet because of her age, so we either attach her car seat to the chassis or use the lower carrycot. she's very tiny though so i can't ever see spacing between her seat and Charlie's an issue, unless she turns into a giant! Charlie is a little smaller than 'average' for his age (but healthy nonetheless!) and doesn't have any issues with the size of the seat. he loves it, even when we have Ruby on the chassis as well.

sailorsgirl, which peach have you ordered? 

we're off to the sealife aquarium today. we were going to go to the zoo but ironically it's raining so having to change our plans! admission is ridiculous for the aquarium, almost £40 for just OH and i, similar to the zoo. we save over £10 by going after 3pm so we're going a bit later! it's open until 6 so we still have time to go and see everything,which i have no doubt Charlie will want to do, plus we still have time to do other things this morning. have a great day everyone!


----------



## sailorsgirl

We ordered before the new peach 2 came out so we've gotten the tomato but we skipped getting the carrycot and just getting the car seat as Isla barely used hers. I do love the new purple colour though x


----------



## vicky84

i have to admit im wondering if its worth it cos Emily will be in it if i get preg soon so ill need it as a double rather than the single , i have the car seat i would just need upper adaptors!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Great idea Erin, we do that with the local farm, it's so much cheaper and our bubbas are to young to want to spend hours anywhere anyway!!

Vicky - yeh we went to order the new peach as I'd read the seats were slightly bigger but we couldn't collect it until 6-8 weeks after baby will be here abs I didn't want the stress of waiting and not having a pram. Totally agree about the legs hanging thing, my lo's head was nearly touching the hood though! I think it would have lasted 6 months at the most!

Charlie - We're expecting a boy this time, no one in rl knows though so its an on line secret lol! I'm being swept/induced due to terrible SPD, I've also had labour stopped twice and have been on bed rest since 32 weeks! I'll come off bed rest on weds and I'm hoping to go into labour naturally to avoid intervention at all!x


----------



## daddiesgift

Weird question :) since Im American, we dont normally use the hmm lay down seats (I googled the ICANDY so I knew what you guys were talking about lol) and It looks like a little baby bed that you can attach, I see a lot of people use them here in Germany. What I wonder is how do you get it in the car? Does it attach to something to be a car seat or do you just take baby out of it then put baby in a car seat? 

https://www.amazon.com/Graco-Duogli...BOZ4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336382779&sr=8-1

I have that one ^ but not that color, I have the brown and green one. Totally not as cool as the ICANDY looks but I did not have many options lol. An infant car seat that fits in the car attaches to the back seat of the stroller for when they are too little to sit in it alone, then you can just take the car seat out of the stroller and attach it to peice in the back seat of car.


----------



## vicky84

yeah her heads touching the hood i figured if she was in any longer id just take the hood off, but shes come out of it now. i already changed mine from shiny silver to black cos of the scratches, but it needs redoing before baby 3 LOL


----------



## vicky84

Youd have to take them out of it :) another reason im doubting myself


----------



## KellyC75

sailorsgirl said:


> Can I join? I'm 10 weeks pregnant with number 2 and my daughter current 7 months old. There will be 14 months between them :) xx

:wave: Welcome., lovely to have you join us
Congrats on baby number 2 :cloud9: I also had the 14 month age gap



Sassy_TTC said:


> Yeh I'd say Poppy's the size of an 18month old, people are surprised when they ask how old she is!
> 
> Yeh, I go in next Wednesday for a sweep, if that doesn't work then I'm being induced next Friday :wohoo:

:dance: How exciting ~ Not long now....You all ready? :flower:



mum_erin said:


> we're off to the sealife aquarium today. we were going to go to the zoo but ironically it's raining so having to change our plans! admission is ridiculous for the aquarium, almost £40 for just OH and i, similar to the zoo. we save over £10 by going after 3pm so we're going a bit later! it's open until 6 so we still have time to go and see everything,which i have no doubt Charlie will want to do, plus we still have time to do other things this morning. have a great day everyone!

Hope you had a lovely day :thumbup: Think thats a great idea to go a little later & save money 

If its any consellation (sp??) its been raining here in Australia too! :rain:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Kelly - we're nearly ready, just a few bits to back in my bag, pack some stuff for poppy etc! Plus I need to do a huge food shop so we have plenty in!

Erin - how was the aquarium?x

Today is mine and hubbys 3rd anniversary


----------



## KellyC75

Sassy_TTC said:


> Today is mine and hubbys 3rd anniversary

Happy Anniversary :wedding: Will you be doing anything nice to celebrate?


----------



## x__Hannah__x

_Hi  Can't believe I keep forgetting this thread  

Leah's got her jabs at 2 and I'm absolutely dreading it  Also got mine and Leah's 8 week checks today. 

Anyone doing anything nice today? 

Stickylizard - I love your double pushchair you've got in your avatar pic, just a question for you.. Do you find it difficult to push, get up kerbs etc? _


----------



## daddiesgift

Ive had a pretty good day so far, just exhausted. Nothing new. I actually went and bought some maternity tops from someone who never got to wear them so I got them for cheap and they are REALLY cute! I know Im just as shocked :) With my son I could never find any cute maternity clothes! I went to get the ones from his pregnancy out of storage and I was just depressed.

They are even a little sexy! (as sexy as maternity tops can be :haha:) which is nice because lately I have not been feeling so sexy, and my sex drive is gone. I just dont feel like me anymore Like ive slipped into a mommy slump. Most days I just stay in a pony tail and pjs covered in baby food, tears, and whatever else he wants to spill on me. i think Ill start feeling better if I do something with my self!


----------



## Guppy051708

Happy Anniversary Sassy! :wedding:

Hannah- :hugs: with the jabs. If you BF then just do that, it will help. If you dont BF then lots of cuddles, both are good. I hope it goes better than expected :flow:
We wont be doing anything nice today....freggin rain wont let up! :wacko: i *may* do some cleaning today...or be lazy :haha:

daddiesgift-it is nice to feel sexy, even when you're a planet (as my DH likes to call me when im knocked up :haha:) I always wanted the cute tops but they are so expensive here. But thats okay bc a lot of the "junior" clothing is very maternity looking, or so i have noticed. So i wear that with a long cami underneath. But its nice having real mat clothing and feeling hot! lol


----------



## daddiesgift

Yeah thats my problem too I just cant see myself spending the money on maternity when I do not get to wear them that long. Last pregnancy I wore just size large shirts or my regular shirts but wearing them not pregnant I stretched out all my shirts :( then I lost a good amount of weight but now that my breasts are swelling and tummy is bloated it doesnt look so great :)

The girl I got them from got them offline but did not get them in time and they did not fit so I got shirts with tags on for $3! Go me..I was going to use my Mothers Day gift on maternity clothes but now I dont have to. What ever shall I make my husband do for me for mothers day :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha:


----------



## apple84

daddiesgift said:


> Go me..I was going to use my Mothers Day gift on maternity clothes but now I dont have to. What ever shall I make my husband do for me for mothers day :haha:

A big gorgeous diaper bag! That's what I was going to ask for, but dh surprised me early with a new camera


----------



## mum_erin

this doesnt apply to all of you but to those with older children, when did you transition your lo to a cot bed/bed from their cot? Charlie hasn't ever tried to climb out of his cot but we're moving house in a few weeks, if not sooner, so we're thinking about just making his cot into a cot bed for our first night in our new house.


----------



## Guppy051708

mum_erin said:


> this doesnt apply to all of you but to those with older children, when did you transition your lo to a cot bed/bed from their cot? Charlie hasn't ever tried to climb out of his cot but we're moving house in a few weeks, if not sooner, so we're thinking about just making his cot into a cot bed for our first night in our new house.

DS1 is 20 months and he is still in his crib. Though yesterday i saw him climb pretty close to over it, so i may be transitioning him soon.
A lot of ppl i know do it around age 2, but some were a little before that for safety reasons.


----------



## mum_erin

thanks guppy! i usually end up jinxing myself - just days before Ruby was born i posted here on BnB about how i wanted to meet her (or words to that effect!) and what do i know, she arrives earlier than planned, so with that in mind Charlie will be out of his cot any second now, haha


----------



## Kel127

Connor just got his new big boy bed last Saturday. We didn't do much of a transition. On Saturday we kept telling him that his big boy bed was coming, and then he watched as they put it together. 
That night it took about 30 minutes, and him getting out of bed about 15 times, before he finally went to sleep. Everytime he got up I would just remind him that it was bedtime and he needed to get back in his big boy bed, and he would turn around and go back in. The 2nd night he only got out of bed 2 times.


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi ladies! Wow I have not been on here in ages, Been absolutely shattered, both girls have totally different routines, and ruby is so hard to settle. Whenever i come in to post my brain turns to mush and nothing makes sense. Finally ruby is having a sleep and Ella is playing quietly so i have a free minute where I am feeling somewhat awake  

I hope everyone is doing great, I must go and start my parenting journal at some stage, gosh i havnt even posted my birth story yet. Ella was such an easy baby, miss Roo is a different story lol


----------



## daddiesgift

How do/did you ladies keep baby from jumping all over you belly while pregnant? My son is 8 months old and likes to me held and played with and though I try to keep him away from where I think the baby is at this point (under belly button) he still finds a way to stomp me somehow. He was just sitting on my lap and we were practicing blowing kisses and waiving by and he got excited and kicked me right in the stomach where I think baby is and then I hurt for a second :( 

Im trying to teach him "soft" which he does great with other children/babies never pulling hair, poking or hitting I just dont think he gets why he needs to be soft with me. I just worry about new baby! Especially when he falls asleep on me he knees me in his sleep or if he is in bed with me in his sleep he always kicks me somehow. 

I just dont want to not hold him or play with him, he is just a baby and doesnt understand I just worry. Im already sad thinking of when my belly will be real big I wont be able to hold him as much and have to be more careful.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thanks girls, anniversary was lovely, we went to some fancy restaurant last night which was the last thing I felt upto but it was nice to get out!

Talking big beds already, it's scary how quickly time goes!

Poppy still sits all over my bump, she pretty gentle though so its been ok, I think just keeping up with the "soft" he will understand more and more.x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Daddiesgift- Ella knocked my bump around Abit I always said she would come out dented lol. I just protected myself as much as I could, and encouraged her to play gentle around mummy. It's hard though when you can't get down on the floor and roll around with them.

Ella is still using the cot which I'm going to need very soon! She has a big bed but just won't stay in it :dohh:


----------



## vicky84

Lauren climbed all over my bump lol

Lauren was in a proper bed at 11 month and Emily was 14 month in her cotbed


----------



## mum_erin

thanks everyone, we're going to keep him in his cot until he's ready.

looks like we're moving next weekend! 4 weeks earlier than planned but it feels like months earlier. thankfully we don't have too much stuff to take, the most annoying things will be furniture. Ruby is still in her moses basket which has turned out well since we don't have her cot to dismantle, but we'll have to take Charlie's apart and have him in our bed for a few days before we move. exciting but scary at the same time!


----------



## daddiesgift

I have no idea when my son will be able to sleep in a regular bed. He is a WILD sleeper haha. But I do hate him standing up shaking the side as hard as he can when he wants out. I guess we will switch him when he is ready and I dont think he will roll right off the bed. The crib we have switches to a toddler bed you just take the sides off and it lowers really close to the ground, I love it! I got the same one for the new baby on the way too.


----------



## bbygurl719

daddiesgirf m dauhter is alost 6 months old and she kicks my blly all the time and i worry but my doctor said it will be ok becuase ur boy is used to it


----------



## misse04

I worry about connie jumping on me but then think he's got plenty of protection in there and there's no explaining to a 10 month old lol she also cuddles it which is cute :) x


----------



## Guppy051708

Isaiah used to jump on me ALL of the time. And he does it now too :wacko: But i noticed as my bump got bigger, he became less obnoxious. He actually would come over and lightly tap my stomach and then kiss it....but most of all he loved watching it jiggle :rofl: 
Def the bigger i got, the less he jumped. He must have figured something out, although in the first trimester we had to holler a few times at him. it did get better though.


----------



## daddiesgift

Thanks ladies, at least I know I'm not alone! He's a wild man :haha:

I don't know if its from just having a baby but does anyone else seem to have had symptoms come on really early?? With my son late 2nd trimester till the end I had horrible heart burn. Never suffered from it before except pregnancy, and last night I had it BAD! So bad I puked a little when I got out of bed to go to the bath room. I did not eat anything to bring it on. I had cereal, a chicken sandwich, then a turkey sand wich and a handful of regular chips. So nothing spicy. I also feel like im already showing though I have not gained anything, my pants are tight. Im also have major muscle cramps that I had later on with my son so doctor told me now to take more magnesium like I had to do with son.


----------



## Guppy051708

I not only had MORE symptoms the 2nd time around, but i also had the ones that i had the 1st time around again and they were worse. I have two boys.


----------



## misse04

Yes! I had really bad heartburn first Trimester only had it a few times in second tri but it's started coming back (mostly when i eat too much) I'm massive! And showed really early. Last pregnancy for me :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Sassy - Happy Anniversary for yesterday :)

Erin - we moved Stephen to a bed at 18 months :) 

Daddiesgift - this time I've had heartburn really early! This whole pregnancy is SO different to the boys!


----------



## KellyC75

:wave: 

Suffering a bit with 'homesickness' ~ I know lots of people would think I was mad for thinking about being back in the Uk....But I just cant shake these feelings :help:


----------



## Guppy051708

:hugs: its never easy to relocate :nope:
we did 2 yrs ago and still get it every once in a while


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> :hugs: its never easy to relocate :nope:
> we did 2 yrs ago and still get it every once in a while

Where did you move from & would you ever go back? :shrug: Why did you relocate?

Did you leave all your family? :shrug:


----------



## Guppy051708

KellyC75 said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: its never easy to relocate :nope:
> we did 2 yrs ago and still get it every once in a while
> 
> Where did you move from & would you ever go back? :shrug: Why did you relocate?
> 
> Did you leave all your family? :shrug:Click to expand...

I didn't relocate to a different country, or anything like that, so its probably a bit worse for you since you have to get used to new customs and that sort of thing. However, we moved 10 hours away from our family and friends. We went to Penn State and lived less than 45 minutes from there (middle of no where, central Pennsylvania, USA). We relocated to coastal New Hampshire, USA because my dh got a job offer with Liberty Mutual at their corporate IT office (he's a computer geek :comp: :haha:). We have so much student loan debt and jobs are scarce here, ATM, so we pretty much had to. It's a 10 hour drive if you straight shot it, but thats no fun so it usually turns into a 2 day drive to get there. 

I have made some friends since then, but they have moved back north (where they are originally from), so now i dont even have them :( we are invlovled with a church though, so that helps. ...blows not having family around...i feel terrible that the boys will never really known their family...plus it would be nice to go to the movies and munch on soda and popcorn :blush: we've only gone on one date (alone) since DS1 was born....but eventually you get used to it....mostly we do EVERYTHING as a family now.


----------



## daddiesgift

KellyC75 said:


> :wave:
> 
> Suffering a bit with 'homesickness' ~ I know lots of people would think I was mad for thinking about being back in the Uk....But I just cant shake these feelings :help:

We relocated overseas as well. So I know the homesick feeling. Why did you have to move? 

We came from America to Germany two years ago. Imagine how that was! Thinking about coming here I got really excited, a new adventure, new things to see. Once we got here the excitement died and I just wanted to leave. I missed my friends, my family, my normal stores, food places, the weather, people who speak english. Germans are not as warm as I thought they would be :dohh: (who was a kidding doesnt everyone hate Americans?) so I had to deal with a language barrier and rudeness. Over all a huge culture shock and I just cried. 

After a few months, and getting our car and furniture from the states helped a lot, we were able to get out more and see more things and visit new places and I enjoyed it. There was still times I just wished I was back in America and hated so much about it here. 

We found out that we are leaving late July, early August to return back to America. At first I was sad which is odd, tho its so different here I will miss a lot of things about it. But more time goes on I can not leave this place fast enough! :haha: We have not even been able to visit home since we left so no one in our families have even met our son! Maybe if you can go home to visit sometimes you will feel better. Im not sure if you are staying there for life or if you will be returning home for good soon. 

I would just tell myself the good things about it here when I wanted to go home, especially when I was pregnant with my son! I will miss the food, and the fests, markets, wine, easy and cheap traveling to other countries, fast driving, and all the swimbads everywhere. Though the weather here is not so great its nice they have big pools indoors everywhere. I will also really miss the pregnancy care I receive here. It is so much better than what I have ever heard anywhere else

But on a little rant ... :) things I WILL NOT miss... smoking EVERYWHERE. I do not think I have ever seen a no smoking sign here EVER. It was horrible when I was pregnant with my son constantly having smoke blown in my face. That you have to pay for every bath room you use. Whether it be in a town or on the side of a road gas station. Being pregnant and having to pay to pee can get pretty expensive. Ill not miss how rude people can be. Not even smiling at a baby, or holding the door for you. NOTHING. Ill not miss the lack of sunshine here, I need some vitamin D in my life! Ill not miss cobble stone, its a shock my son does not have baby shaken syndrome from riding in his stroller on these roads and side walks. Oh and tiny parking spaces LOL. We have a medium sized car which in America is small but here you would think we are driving a tank. Never finding a parking spot we do not have to climb out the windows at. Plus im tired of not having parking infront of where you want to go in instead of finding a parkplatz blocks away then walking just to buy one thing from the bakery. 

There Im done :haha: I hope things get better for you, Im sure they will. It will never be home but you will come to enjoy and like things about it. Not sure how long you've been there but it gets better!:hugs:


----------



## mum_erin

the thought of moving 150 miles away sounds scary enough for me, so i cant begin to imagine what it's like relocating to a different country and for some of you, the other side of the world!

got to take Ruby out in the carrier today, it was amazing. i felt so close to her, which i know sounds silly, but having her so close to me like that felt different to something i'd ever experienced. i felt all emotional when we were walking and now i feel silly writing this :haha: wish i'd got a carrier with Charlie :( we may or may not have found ourselves in mamas and papas looking at all of their beautiful bedroom things for #3 :-$


----------



## mum_erin

no one's posted for a few days, i hope you're all okay! have a great weekend and those of you in the usa, have a great mothers day tomorrow


----------



## daddiesgift

I have not been doing anything post worthy lately :) My husband made me breakfast this morning! which may be the first time in the 4 years we've married! Im not sure what we are doing tomorrow for mothers day, I just hope it is a good day. Ive been very tired today and twice out of no where Ive wanted to barf!


----------



## apple84

Haven't been posting much, besides my journal. An update: The twins will be 4 months on Wednesday and I'm excited to see how much they weigh. I think they're still petite for their age, but they started out at just over 5lbs, so that makes sense. I can see theyre growing out of clothes, so I know they're putting on weight. I'm so happy to still be exclusively breastfeeding them! I hope I can keep it up for a long time still. I let them try rice cereal and mushed bananas yesterday and they LOVED the banana. Andrew was a very enthusiastic eater from a young age too and now willingly eats more veggies and healthy foods than any other 2 year olds I know. 

Ptty training is only half happening here. He'll use the potty a couple times a day, but never tells me he has to go and often refuses to try when I ask him. 

I'd love to hear updates from you guys too!


----------



## x Michelle x

wow, 4 months already!
Hayden is almost 12 weeks old now, the reflux seems to be much better and i'm sneaking the odd bottle of hungry baby in at bed time (he takes 6 x 8oz bottles a day....)
glad your boys are enjoying their food too, i'll be weaning about 17weeks too although i dont dare say that over in BC for fear of being lynched!!! :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

My baby has started to walk, sooooo proud of her it's untrue.

Baby no2 will be here next week, omg :wohoo:


----------



## apple84

No lynching here :hugs: I heard that they are changing the solids after 6 months recomendations anyways. It's changing to 4-6 months apparently. 

Here are a couple articles supporting early weaning, if you're interested :)

Spoiler
[/url]]https://www.smh.com.au/national/health/back-to-the-future-on-breastfeeding-20120414-1x0gh.html[/url]

https://www.guardian.co.uk/lifeandstyle/2011/jan/14/six-months-breastfeeding-babies-scientists

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1348093/So-IS-safest-time-wean-baby.html

Oh and Michelle, my twins are girls :haha:


----------



## x Michelle x

apple84 said:


> Oh and Michelle, my twins are girls :haha:

I knew that as well! :dohh:

Well done to your LO sassy, my 15month old couldn't care less about walking!
Her condition can cause slow growth mentally and developmentally and I'm always blooming worrying, she is so bright tho.. I think she is concentrating on being a smarty pants instead of the physical stuff :)


----------



## daddiesgift

Not looking forward to my LO walking..well maybe I am, that way he gets off the floor and all the places that gets him into to. Plus him trying to stand alone or trying to walk causes too many bruises for me :( he needs a helmet! 

Speaking of smarty pants... :)

My 8 month old through a fit in the grocery store yesterday! I could not believe it. These last few days he has had quite the attitude. I was letting him chew on my pen and needed it back so I could mark some things off my list, I took it and he immediately shook the handle to the cart, threw his head back and started kicking his legs screaming! Not crying but screaming! So I tell him no and eventually hand the pen back. Later I go to take it and he has such a grip on it and grunts meanly at me and pulls it away FROM ME!! My little angel acted like a little brat.. at 8 months old!! I sure hope this is not a sign of the future. His new things is growling at us. I have NO IDEA where he got that at but when he gets mad he will hiss or growl, he even does it to his toys when he plays with them!


----------



## YoungNImum

Sorry iv missed alot hard to keep up as I'm usin my iPhone, sassy are you bein induced? An good to hear poppy is walking! My wee misses has started to run an has realised how to kick aball lol 

X


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I have my sweep on Wednesday, of no luck I'll be induced on Friday :wohoo:


----------



## x Michelle x

oooh i hope she sweeps you good Sassy!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lol my consultants doing it, who's a man!! :rofl:


----------



## mum_erin

good luck sassy, he'll be here before you know it!


----------



## Guppy051708

Best of luck!
Sending quick labor vibes your way :dust:


----------



## daddiesgift

Good luck!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thanks girls, will update you when I can.xx


----------



## YoungNImum

Ah fab not lOng now, I bet you're excited! I'm due in Sunday, have a sweep on Monday if I go over, but fingers crossed I start getting contractions soon x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oohhhh anytime now for you then, exciting week ahead.xx


----------



## YoungNImum

Getting nervous now but ino soon as the pain starts I'll have my baby soon enough eekkk! How you feeling? X


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Exhausted, I'm not sleeping at all, just can't get comfy and pain free, all be worth it soon though.xx


----------



## mum_erin

how exciting for you both! can't wait to hear all your updates.

youngnimum, i've just realised your daughter is a day older than my son Charlie. our little ones are close in age! haha


----------



## YoungNImum

You havnt much longer to go Hun, I'm looking forward to be achy free, do some light excersise then get horse riding again. Hopefully we start to get some nice weather an we can dress are newborns in some cute summer wear :) 

Haha. Erin where you part of the december dreamer 2010 thread I joined it towards the end of my pregnancy all the girls are fab! X


----------



## mum_erin

i wasn't sadly. unfortunately i only found bnb 3 days before i delivered Ruby but it would have been great to have been on here earlier, especially first time around when i was having Charlie and very scared/daunted by everything


----------



## YoungNImum

Aw that's a shame, it's nice having support from people who's going through the same aches an pains an due around the same time, where you part of a group with ruby? 
I am part of a may group but I don't chat much cause I find it hard to keep up on my phone as you can probably tell with how little I comment in here :S x


----------



## mum_erin

i was in the april hatchlings as Ruby was due on April 20, but she arrived so soon after i joined bnb that i didn't make that many posts or 'friends'. when she was in hospital i would try and keep up as much as i could but bnb really became the last of my concerns! since she's been home i've posted a couple of times in the group but it's virtually non-existent now which is a shame, though understandable as everyone is busy with their new babies! i love this group though and im so glad i found it!


----------



## mum_erin

moving day is fast approaching so probably won't be back online until sunday. sassy, by the time im next online you may have your little boy - good luck with everything until i speak to you next!


----------



## Guppy051708

hope moving goes smoothly!


Tomorrow is our 4th Wedding anniversary....in 4 years we've graduated college, miscarried a baby, relocated, had DS1, bought a house, and had had DS2....been together for 8 years...even more has happened in that time span...can't believe how fast this time has gone :wedding:


----------



## daddiesgift

Happy Anniversary Guppy! 

Being pregnant with an 8 month old really is tiring. :nope: I always wanted children and took forever and so much to have my son so Im grateful for the opportunity but Im really starting to worry that Im not going to be a good mother to two babies :cry: I know Ill make do but Im so tired lately and the baby is not even here. Plus Im not doing my wifely "duties" Im too tired for sex, cooking and cleaning is last on the list. I just get up in the morning and try my best to get as much done as I can while my son plays and watches cartoons. He really is getting into EVERYTHING. Just had to stop him from pulling down the curtains, plus he has learned to climb so you really have to keep an eye on him cause he will push his toy up to something and try and climb up it to get on whatever (table, couch,chair, attempting to climb over baby gate) Plus him not sleeping anymore and sleeping with us is about to drive me MAD! I told my husband if we are going to have two kids we need a king size bed cause Im tired of holding on for dear life so I dont fall off the bed. Sorry to be moaning I just about lost my mind last night. And we've been up since 5am (as usual) I miss the days when my son slept in his own bed in his own room for 10+ hours straight, I hope at his doctors appointment they can actually give me some advice on what to do about it. 

I really love my son and love being a mother. I love having a baby but this one may just be the last, if not at least till these are in school. Everything happens for a reason so I know that this baby is coming for a reason and at this time for a reason but this time around Im taking birth control! :dohh:


----------



## YoungNImum

Currently having contractions :D x


----------



## x Michelle x

That's so exciting!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Good luck hunny, how exciting.

I had my swept yesterday, lots of pain since but nothing regular :-( induction tomorrow anyway.xx


----------



## Guppy051708

Sassy- i hope the sweep works and you dont need the induction! :dust:

YoungNImum-:dance: you got this! :bodyb:

daddiesgift- your worries are totally normal. :hugs: I know EXACTLY how you are feeling because i felt like that (and so much more) during DS2s pregnancy. I was so worried and i felt so guilty about not getting much done around the house and i also felt guilty for Isaiah...that i was taking time away from him. I spent A LOT of time crying and being anxious about having two-especially so close in age. I really didn't think i was going to cope. and tbh, i got to a point where i actually regretted getting pregnant (just being honest, but obviously i dont feel that way at all and love my little men :cloud9:) ...but ya know what? ...this came to a huge surprise to me, but adjusting to two babies was FAR easier than adjusting to one. It was a good surprise :D I def believe the transition from no kids to one kid was WAY harder than going from 1 to 2. I know that sounds crazy, but thats how the cookie crumbled. I think you will be happily surprised as well. Dont get me wrong, it is quite the juggle, but you will manage, and i can almost guarantee that at some point (maybe not in the next year or so) but at some point, you are going to want another ;) You can do this girl! It seems scary...we are afraid of the unknown. It has it's challenges, but this wasn't half as hard as i had previously thought it was going to be :hugs:


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Hi ladies! I'm just lurking right now since I'm at work and found this thread. I'm 24 years old and I have a 13 month old son. I am now 18 weeks pregnant. So my kids will be 18 months apart. Thanks!


----------



## Lovebotlass17

Guppy, thanks so much for that information. It was very helpful since I am feeling quite nervous with having 2 under 2.


----------



## x Michelle x

Daddiesgift, i was going to reply but Guppy did it for me, she said exactly what i was going to :) you'll be brill hun!
Welcome lovebotlass! :)


----------



## Radiance

I had my baby boy January 28th :)
It's been quite a long time since I got on!
My babies are 13 months apart 
=)


----------



## Guppy051708

congrats radiance!


----------



## YoungNImum

Rosalie Victoria born at 19:17 weighing 6lb 12oz 

https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p116/crazyco-co/becec0a4.jpg


----------



## Guppy051708

:cloud9: so adorable!!! Congratulations friend! :flow:

I love how waterlogged their fists are when they first arrive....oh, i can smell that new baby smell just looking at her :cloud9:


----------



## x Michelle x

Awww she is beautiful!! Well done you :) x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Congrats young mum, she's beautiful, well done.xx


----------



## YoungNImum

Thanks girls she's such a doll! I cryed do much when OH told me we'd had another girl! 

Sassy it's now your turn good luck x


----------



## x Michelle x

Aww I'm jealous! I want another! I loved being pregnant :)


----------



## daddiesgift

Guppy- Thanks!:hugs: some days are better than others when it comes to how I think about all this! Today I am excited since Im having a scan :) I think it may be easier with #2 then #1 since now I know a little bit more and more of what to do then with my son. When he was born I went through a baby blues stage where I could not even sit him down if he even sniffled! And I always wanted to do everything "by the book" but now Im just going to do whatever gets the job done!

YoungNImum- congrats!! that was fast! I did not expect to see any babies born on here today! She is great, and has such a beautiful name!


----------



## x Michelle x

Daddies gift, I thought I'd know more, be better prepared but I'd completely forgotten everything for those first few weeks! I remember thinking I should've written it all down with Tabitha! 
You sound exactly like me, I felt like I couldn't be excited as I felt too bad about neglecting Tabitha. Couldn't be further from the truth! She loves her bro and clearly all e extra treats likes quavers and cheese I gave her to keep her happy whilst feeding Hayden have done her no harm! 
Just think how good they'll be at sharing and playing together :)


----------



## KittyVentura

Awww congrats youngNImum. She's precious.

So... 1 week til due date for me and, aside from my body feeling like it's hibernating and some very weird pressure pains up my fanwar, there's no sign of baby here yet. Getting so impatient. Desperately don't want to go overdue again xx


----------



## blessedmomma

welcome ladies and congrats youngmum! she is gorgeous:cloud9:


----------



## YoungNImum

Sassy hope your ok, x


----------



## YoungNImum

Thanks all she's such a petal, an everyone keeps commenting on her name which is nice x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hi girls, 

I'm in hospital being induced, still only 2cms dilated, first gel was inserted 20minutes ago, waiting for the pain to kick in now! Xx


----------



## vicky84

Congrats on baby Rosalie!!! And Good Luck Sassy x


----------



## YoungNImum

Just thinking of you sassy, good luck x


----------



## blessedmomma

yay sassy! praying for you and baby :flower:


----------



## mum_erin

congratulations youngnimum, she has a beautiful name and of course, is beautiful too! sassy, good luck! can't wait to hear some updates.

we moved today :happydance: i feel like i havent slept for about a year, and im so exhausted and i feel like i don't really know my name anymore :haha: thankfully the move went without a hitch and it was pretty much plain sailing from the minute we left London. Ruby is sleeping in her own room night for the first time, so im a bit nervous and expecting her to wake up continually, but shes been fine since we put her down 30 minutes ago and fell straight asleep! it's hard to believe shes two months tomorrow and that Charlie is 17 months on thursday. time flies!


----------



## KittyVentura

Good luck Sassy.Hope all goes well.

5 days til due date here and still nothing to report xx


----------



## x Michelle x

Come on kitty, get a move on! I want t see more babies!!

How you doing Sassy?!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Zachary arrived at 04:50 this morning, super fast delivery and I'm still in a state of shock. He's gorgeous though and looks so much like Poppy.x


----------



## x Michelle x

Aww congrats! Can't wait to see a pic :) well done :)


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats Sassy! How exciting!


----------



## blessedmomma

yay congrats sassy! beautiful name!:flower:


----------



## apple84

Congrats!


----------



## YoungNImum

Congrats, I'll look out for your birth story, hope your both well x


----------



## mum_erin

congratulations sassy! 

youngnimum, how are you doing? how is Rosalie? i bet Eva is loving being a big sister


----------



## Guppy051708

Yay! congrats to you hun! <3


----------



## YoungNImum

Erin we are doing good, Eva is just doing her own little thing an isn't really investigating Rosalie lol she will kiss her good night but isn't really that keen on holding her, but when Rosalie makes her nosies Eva quickly turns an says baby with a shocked look, both girls are being very good for me thankfully. 

Rosalie is finally starting to take a full 1oz at feeds, she has her heel prick on Tuesday x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats Sassy!!!! :) Can't wait to see pics of your little man! :)


Hiii everyone else! Sorry I've been a bit awol, we just moved out of MILs to our own flat and BT took over a week to connect us! :dohh: How is everyone doing?? I'm feeling baby move loads now! He/She is such an active little thing!


----------



## mum_erin

welcome back Charlie! how was the move? i bet you're loving having your own space, i know we are. it's weird though not being surrounded by our families! glad you're experiencing the baby move and it's great that s/he is so active! have you managed to settle on a boy name yet? i know you were stuck on one last time we spoke about names.

registered with the doctor today and both tiddlywinks are healthy. they're both very small for their ages but are healthy regardless. Ruby has now been prescribed infatrini milk alongside her nutriprem2 as she is still tiny. can't believe she's 9 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hiii! :) Ahh you have moved now too?? How did that go and are you all settled? Yeah it's LOVELY! MIL still pops over a lot though and she still makes comments about certain things :dohh: Noooo no boys name! OH really loves Oliver and Oscar but I just can't imagine calling him that (if he is a him) .... I just don't 'love' anything like I loved Stephen and Henry (had no choice with Stephen as it's a family tradition lol but I still loved it). 

Wow she's growing up really fast! What does the new milk do?


----------



## mum_erin

yes we moved on saturday! very last minute as OH starts his job mid-july but due to uni exams, the weekend was the best time for us to move. it wasn't too stressful but i have made it clear that next time i need a lot more notice! :haha: we are settling in well but it is strange as we're so used to being in a big city and now we live in a small village a few miles from Cardiff city centre. Oscar and Oliver are lovely names, as are Stephen and Henry :thumbup: what names do you like? Charlie's a great name to consider (;)) - though it's your name so you've probably ruled it out!

infatrini is a high calorie formula given to babies who are struggling with weight gain, malnourished and failing to thrive. Ruby is struggling with weight gain which is why she has been prescribed it, so fingers crossed she gets a little bit bigger!


----------



## 05mummy07

Hello can I join you ladies?! I'm pregnant with my 4th... eek! this one and my youngest will be just over 12 months apart in age... double eek!!!

I have 2 boys and a little girl already, would love another girl! :) x


----------



## mum_erin

welcome! i'm Erin, i'm almost 19 and i have two children, Charlie who is almost 17 months and Ruby who is 2 months :wave:


----------



## 05mummy07

Hiya! Ah another younger mum! I'm 22, will be 23 when this one is born :) x My three are 7, 4 and 5 months xx


----------



## mum_erin

it's great to meet another young mum! how old were you when you had your oldest? 15 or 16? are your elder two excited about their new brother or sister?


----------



## 05mummy07

I had just turned 15 when I had him (I know, I know!) They love their new sister to bits, not saying anything about this one just yet though :). How did your little boy react to a little sister? x


----------



## mum_erin

i was 16 when i fell pregnant with my son so i can totally relate - people are so quick to judge! ugh, keep your nose out of my business! haha. i lost a lot of friends over my first pregnancy and even more over my second. it just goes to show who's really there in the end though doesn't it? i feel sorry for everyone who walked out of my life. i have two beautiful children who they won't ever meet. their loss though! 

Ruby was born a month early and spent 33 days in the NICU/SCBU, so Charlie didn't really understand what was going on. we would visit her daily and we would tell him that she was his sister but it wasn't really until we brought her home a month ago that he knew she was actually staying! he's very protective though and when she makes even the slightest noise he's there shouting "baby baby baby" :haha: . he's so good with her, completely mesmorised by her, even to this day and often just sits next to me patting her head :cloud9: how about your boys? how did they react to Millie? beautiful name btw


----------



## 05mummy07

Completely relate to the whole friends thing. Was very hard for me as I was moved to a girls out of school unit to carry on and do my GCSE's. All the girls there were either pregnant or trouble makers (bad mixture!) To this day only two of my friends have something to do with me, the rest walked away and are only now trying to contact me, but they can do one for all I care. :)

Oh bless her, glad she's doing well. I found that with my eldest when my middle one was born, he was very protective of him, shame it's gone the other way now though! They can't tolerate each other most of the time which makes it very difficult, our days are full of fighting and shouting at each other :( I'm the referee in their fights, and they try and play me off against my OH which is there soon to be stepdad. 

They were so excited when Millie came home and both demanded cuddles! Novelty wore off for my youngest boy, he's going through a bit of a rough time age wise so is fairly hard to please right now, he gets very frustrated with Millie crying and is always demanding cuddles from me, he has moments of cooing over her though and gives her kisses when he thinks no one is watching lol.
My eldest is brilliant with her though, and helps me out so much, if I'm trying to get something done he offers to sit with her and hold her/play with her until I'm done, he's a very caring boy and it's really coming out, he's very protective of her. 

My middle son is fine if it's just me, him and Millie though, he enjoys when just them to have a bath together and helps me to wash her and wash her hair, so I know there's no love lost between them, it's just he was babied quite alot by me and my OH, so there's bound to be jealousy issues. Hopefully they'll resolve the older they get :)

Thank you, my OH chose the name, and her middle name is in honour of my grandad bryan who sadly passed away 6 weeks before she was born. It was originally just going to be Millie Rose. Always loved the name Ruby!! But it just does not go with my surname! xx


----------



## KellyC75

Sorry ive not been around Girls :flower: 




Lovebotlass17 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm just lurking right now since I'm at work and found this thread. I'm 24 years old and I have a 13 month old son. I am now 18 weeks pregnant. So my kids will be 18 months apart. Thanks!

Welcome, will add you :flower:



Radiance said:


> I had my baby boy January 28th :)
> It's been quite a long time since I got on!
> My babies are 13 months apart
> =)

Congrats :baby::cloud9:



YoungNImum said:


> Rosalie Victoria born at 19:17 weighing 6lb 12oz
> 
> https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p116/crazyco-co/becec0a4.jpg

Congrats :baby::cloud9: She looks just like Eva



Sassy_TTC said:


> Zachary arrived at 04:50 this morning, super fast delivery and I'm still in a state of shock. He's gorgeous though and looks so much like Poppy.x

Congrats :baby::cloud9:



05mummy07 said:


> Hello can I join you ladies?! I'm pregnant with my 4th... eek! this one and my youngest will be just over 12 months apart in age... double eek!!!
> 
> I have 2 boys and a little girl already, would love another girl! :) x

Welcome :wave: Will add you


----------



## daddiesgift

Welcome to the new ladies!

I was wondering how your little ones did with the new arrival of the new baby. My son will be 15 months old and I think im to that point of worrying about how he is going to be. I just do not believe since he is young he will not care at all or not be effected and I want to make things as smooth as possible. 

I take him to play groups now so he can get use to playing with other babies and he does great he never hits, bites, scratches, he is very soft. Just wish he was with us! I know things change month over month but I have no idea how we are going to do this since my son is SOOOO attached to me everyday. And believe me Ive tried to get it to stop but its just not his personality. He has moved BACK into our bed and pretty much will not sleep alone anymore. Plus most times he will just crawl over to me and lay and me and hang out, I have to be holding him for him to nap and once I lay him down he is up about 20 mins later. If I lay down with him he will sleep for hours. How am I going to hold TWO babies all the time! I just keep saying when we move to our new house back stateside in Julyish I will try my best to get him BACK on schedule and back in his room. He was sleeping over night in his room no problem then about three months ago he was FREAKING out being alone in his room.


----------



## Chellxx

Hi, can I join you? My ds will be 1 in 3 weeks and I'm 25 weeks pregnant. Tere will be 15 months between them and although I'm super excited about them being close in age I'm starting to worry too, Frazer is up and walking around and into everything and I just don't know how I'm going to cope with a new baby and keeping up with him now eeekkk. It seemed so easy when he was 5 months old haha


----------



## mum_erin

welcome chellxx, :wave: 

we made some friends today :happydance: we went to a local play area so we could all get out of the house and burn off of some energy and it was great. it was apparent i was a bit lost, so some lovely ladies came up to me and asked if i was okay. i explained we'd just moved here and while we're familiar with the area, i was a bit lost and panicked as i've only been out with Charlie and Ruby alone by myself a few times. they were really nice and invited me to join their picnic - i could have cried! haha yes, im very emotional which i am blaming on my hormones ;) there were 5 of them with 7 children between them and providing the weather is nice we're all going out to the park again tomorrow. i'm so happy to have made some friends and Charlie seemed to have been enjoying himself. they spent about 2 hours cooing over Ruby who was completely oblivious to everything around her but it was a great day had by all! :thumbup:

daddiesgift and chellxx, there's 4 days shy of a 15 month gap between my tiddlywinks and it's great. i was worried about how Charlie would be when we brought Ruby home but he couldn't have been better and is so mesmorised by her even now. for us, routine is and has been essential. i encourage you to get into some kind of routine if you're not already. Charlie has a bath at 7 and is in bed by 8 and it's been this way since he was almost 2 months old. Ruby spent some time in the SCBU when she was born and so our routine was occasionally thrown off schedule due to us being at the hospital but we stuck to it and Charlie was fine. actively involve your LO in the new baby's life and try not to change things too much despite the arrival of the new baby and things should be pretty much plain sailing. also, a new toy as a gift from the new baby appears to be a great help! ;)


----------



## CharlieKeys

I think this time around we'll do presents from the new baby to the boys BECAUSE they'll be a lot older than Stephen was when we had Henry. Erin - what did you get from Ruby to Charlie?

I'm absolutely dying of heartburn today :(


----------



## mum_erin

we got him the "im a big brother book" from amazon which we read without fail every night. along with some building blocks (i think they're calling mega blocks? we got them from early learning). nothing expensive or exceptionally exciting, but he loves his building blocks and his "wube book", or for those who aren't familiar with 'Charlie speak' - his Ruby book! we also got Ruby the same teddy Charlie was given at birth only in pink rather than blue, and gave it to Charlie to give to her when we got to go and see her. we didn't give him his presents until she was home and put a lot of emphasis on the fact they were from Ruby - "look at these lovely things Ruby has bought you Charlie! isnt she lovely for doing that?" and it's variations was said so many times when she was brought home! :haha: though of course he had no concept of what we were saying and was mainly interested in eating the building blocks. we took that as a "thanks Ruby!" :haha: 

i recommend some toys, building blocks were great as his hand eye coordination has improved and it's helping with his development, along with books as you can never read too much :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Okay seriously how do you women do it.. I keep going back and forth about when to start for another.. I have 2, a 3 month old and a 3 year old.. 2 mc's after my daughter was born.. till my son now.. have a way better dr now too.. 

Just wonder how you all handle more than two so close together.. isnt it hard??


----------



## KittyVentura

So fed up with being pregnant now. I want to enjoy the sun with my son but it makes me swell up to buggery. Come on Amelia. We're ready for you now xx


----------



## fides

so glad i found this group!

may i please join? LO's will be 14-15 months apart, depending on when this one comes (hoping this one won't be 2 weeks late like his/her older brother)...

looking forward to hearing how you ladies do it b/c we're quite nervous about it! :)


----------



## Chellxx

Thanks so much for those tips mum_Erin, will deffinatley keep the present thing at the front of my mind that's such a good idea. 

We moved to Cyprus in September but things rant working out so have decided to come back to good old blighty so have lots to sort out but Frazer is in a pretty good routine now, bath at 5 bed by 6 so I'm hoping to have him back to that by time baby is here. Things are so lonely out here and there is no other mums my age around so I'm looking forward to things like taking him to the park etc (not fun when it's 50 degrees and their playgrounds are made of metal and have no shade :) 

I'm so glad to have found this group and will go back and have a read through once I get the chance x


----------



## CharlieKeys

lilrojo..... some days are easy, some days are hard and I just want to scream. BUT, the older the younger one gets the easier it becomes :) The first 4 months were hardest for us but after that it got a lot easier! :) 

Erin _thaaank you :) :) 

Kitty - wow! Only 2 days until DD!!! Hope she hurries up for you :)

Welcome fides :) 

So.... today at the farm I was looking at Henry's top teeth and he has a huge gap in between them! He has a frigging top lip tie. We both said to the HV when he was born we think something wasn't right because he majorly struggled to latch on to boob, bottles and dummy and she said there was nothing wrong with his mouth. Well guess what there is!!! We have a Drs apptointment on Tuesday for it, but my cousin in law said they won't do anything for it... well I want it snipped, so how can I make the DR refer him to get it snipped? I am so mad because I have been told if she saw it when he was really young they would have snipped it no problem :( And will the gap between his teeth disappear?


----------



## mum_erin

welcome fides :wave: my two are 4 days shy of being 15 months apart, it's a great age gap.

chellxx and Charlie - you're welcome! Charlie was pleased as punch with his presents and picks the book every night, which we of course read to him, so the novelty hasn't worn off which is great news because Ruby is staying! :haha: it's hard to believe he's 17 months tomorrow. 

how are you all today? we've only been living in Wales since saturday but feels like we've always been here which is strange. we're loving it though and it hasn't been as scary as we initially thought it was going to be. heading back to London for a visit for the jubilee weekend next weekend, which should be a lot of fun by all accounts :thumbup:


----------



## mum2be257

Thanks! how do i join the list? I have sophie who is 8 half months and now 5 weeks pregnant x


----------



## mum_erin

Kellyc75 will add you to the list whenever she is next online :thumbup:


----------



## mum2be257

brill, ta! thinking about all the little scenarios...how do you get 2 of them in the car? shopping? just getting up and ready in the morning, it all seems so much harder! I guess when it happens you just get on with it!x


----------



## mum_erin

i can highly recommend a baby carrier! i didn't have one for Charlie but we have one for Ruby and it's a godsend. i can wear her and still do things around the house as i have my hands free and shopping is fairly hassle-free as she's in the carrier and i can sit Charlie in the trolley. you can get a number of carriers but we have a baby bjorn one, i really cant recommend it enough. as for getting them in the car, Charlie is still in his maxi-cosi pebble car seat as he is still small enough to use it. we don't leave their car seats in the car overnight so when we need to go out, get them in their carseats in the house, lock the front door, 'plonk' them both on the car seat bases and we're off! like i said, he's still small enough to use the pebble but im not sure what'll happen when he eventually outgrows it - i'll let you know!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Both ours are in FF facing seats now... so Stephen walks with me to the car and I carry Henry, I open the door for Stephen and he climbs in, and then I put Henry in his. After Henry's all strapped in, i strap Stephen in and voila ready to go! He's been walking to the car with me quite early on, so it's always been 'easy' but sometimes if he was tired, I would bring them both downstairs (Henry in his maxicosi), then, leave the door open, put Stephen in and then come back and get Henry... I could ALWAYS see him from the car so it wasn't like down a driveway or anything. 

Shopping .. I'm naughty and leave them in the car whilst I get a double trolley. They've always been shopping with us since birth so they're used to trolleys and now Stephen sometimes walks around and I ask him to pick up items for me. 

It is hard at first because you're like "how can I do this" and "What the hell do I do in such and such situation" but once you've adapted it becomes easy and you'll find methods that work for you :)


----------



## lilrojo

thanks!

Do any of u that had mc's think that impacted having them closer together? I had 2 mcs after my dd, she was 1 for the first one, would have been 21 months apart...the gap i wanted wasnt possible and what if it happens again... 

just curious... think we will begin ttc the end of the yr


----------



## fifi-folle

CharlieKeys said:


> lilrojo..... some days are easy, some days are hard and I just want to scream. BUT, the older the younger one gets the easier it becomes :) The first 4 months were hardest for us but after that it got a lot easier! :)
> 
> Erin _thaaank you :) :)
> 
> Kitty - wow! Only 2 days until DD!!! Hope she hurries up for you :)
> 
> Welcome fides :)
> 
> So.... today at the farm I was looking at Henry's top teeth and he has a huge gap in between them! He has a frigging top lip tie. We both said to the HV when he was born we think something wasn't right because he majorly struggled to latch on to boob, bottles and dummy and she said there was nothing wrong with his mouth. Well guess what there is!!! We have a Drs apptointment on Tuesday for it, but my cousin in law said they won't do anything for it... well I want it snipped, so how can I make the DR refer him to get it snipped? I am so mad because I have been told if she saw it when he was really young they would have snipped it no problem :( And will the gap between his teeth disappear?

DS had both tt and lip tie. It took me 8 weeks to convince them to do anything about the tt, asked about the lip tie and was told they won't do anything until it affects the adult teeth coming in :(


----------



## CharlieKeys

We've also noticed he struggles drinking juice, he just can't suck properly and the juice just ends up spilling out. He can use cups but obviously out and about we take beakers. Will that not influence their decision or is it just a thing they go through at that age spitting out drinks?


----------



## bbygurl719

hey fides congratz and glad to see anther november 2011 mommy in here w/ me!!


----------



## fides

yay!!! so cool!!! :happydance: 

i'm hoping to learn a bunch of tricks in here, lol!


----------



## bugaboobaby

Hey all:) I have two :pink: 14 1/2 months apart exactly, and now expecting again :yellow: (should know for sure within the month!) in november, and the gap will be 34 months on that one. I will have a 4 yo, a 3 yo, and an infant! oy!:flower:


----------



## CharlieKeys

hiiiii bugaboobaby! :)


----------



## mum_erin

welcome to our new members :wave:

it's hard to believe Charlie is now 17 months. where does time go?! he is still rear-facing as he is still small (tiny!) enough to use his car seat that he's had from birth, the maxi cosi pebble, but we're looking for recommendations for a forward facing car seat. if you have any suggestions we'd appreciate it!

hope you've all had a good day, we're all a bit poorly today. we've had some busy days over the week so its finally caught up with us so we're all a bit run down and feeling sorry for ourselves! rest day tomorrow i think :)


----------



## fifi-folle

mum_erin said:


> welcome to our new members :wave:
> 
> it's hard to believe Charlie is now 17 months. where does time go?! he is still rear-facing as he is still small (tiny!) enough to use his car seat that he's had from birth, the maxi cosi pebble, but we're looking for recommendations for a forward facing car seat. if you have any suggestions we'd appreciate it!
> 
> hope you've all had a good day, we're all a bit poorly today. we've had some busy days over the week so its finally caught up with us so we're all a bit run down and feeling sorry for ourselves! rest day tomorrow i think :)

DS is in Britax Evolva 123 now. He is still light enough for his first one but he's not comfy in it (cries). I kinda wish we'd got an extended rear facing but they're so expensive :(


----------



## daddiesgift

My son will be 9 months old tomorrow which is sad enough! :cry: Three more months and he will be a year old how sad! He has been in a convertible car seat since 4-5 months, mostly because he kept trying to sit up in the carriage and it was pissing him off. Plus at the moment we live on the fourth floor and carrying him up in that got unbearable on my shoulders. He really loves his car seat now though we have this one, the safety first air. 

https://www.amazon.com/Safety-1st-C...1OI6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337922389&sr=8-1

LOVE IT! He is still rear facing but as soon as he is one he is going forward facing! I know it may be safer for him to stay rear facing longer but since the law is a year and lately he has been restless in the backseat with nothing to look at,but if we get back there with him or roll down the window he is happy. So I think facing forward and seeing us and out the window will make him more entertained :) next week is his 9 month appointment I cant wait to see how big he is! at his 6 month appointment he was 18 pounds. He is a big boy but a skinny boy for sure just like his dad :dohh:. This morning I put his foot up against mine and my 9 month olds foot is HALF of my foot! No wonder he wears 24 month socks!:kiss:


----------



## mum_erin

you're all quiet, hope you're all okay. 

we've had such a busy week, Charlie slept for 14 hours on thursday night! couldn't believe he didn't get up on friday until 10am! he obviously needed a huge rest :haha: we went to see the olympic torch yesterday. it was great being part of the atmosphere there and i really only went so i can say to Charlie and Ruby they were there when it came to Cardiff (when they're older of course :lol:), but it was so busy and people are not considerate of those with children! so we came home but not before we bought a paddling pool and have spent most of the past 24 hours splashing around in the garden :thumbup:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hiii,

it's because the weather has been so lovely, everyone has been out! We went to the park for a bit, came back and then went to the MILs just before dinner. Now I'm spralled out on the sofa exhausted. Plus, my OH has been suspended from work (which is the last thing we need) and he keeps going on how he doesn't want to go back and he wants to change careers. Yes, it's been lovely having him about (as his job was basically making him work 8am-midnight nearly everyday!), but we have rent and bills to pay - so we can't afford for him to lose this job until he definitely has another one. It does feel like he's having some sort of midlife crisis but he won't admit it; apparently, he's just fed up of working in the pub trade :shrug:

WOW well done Charlie!!!! 14 hours sleep is amazing! We average 12 hours each for the boys depending on how mcuh they've done during the day. When we stay in they have rubbish sleep, but if we get them out they will sleep well. *touch wood*. Plus, it took us months to get Henry to sleep like he does now - he would only used to nap for 5-10 minutes at a time now we have a 2 hour morning nap, 1 hour afternoon which for us is amazing progress! 

oooh the Olympic torch! Exciting!!! Did you get pics?


----------



## mum_erin

sorry to hear about your OH's job, i hope he's able to find a better job as the hours sound as if they're far from 'nice' hours, so i'll keep my fingers crossed and hope that he's able to find something soon. 

i couldn't believe that Charlie wouldn't wake up! i just left him to sleep because he was clearly exhausted and needed a rest. it was so busy at the olympic torch relay that i didnt even have time to think about pictures! i wish i had taken a few but people were so inconsiderate of me with the pushchair and it was hot too, so we were all uncomfortable in the heat, especially Charlie who doesn't cope too well when a bit of sun comes out! i really wish i hadn't gone as it was a lot more hassle than it was worth, but i took them for the experience even though one of them slept the entire way through it! :rolleyes:


----------



## Chellxx

ohh wow i'd completly forgot about the olympics you know lol, guess its all going on back home. I've booked my flights now for the 13th June (not sure if i've already put on this thread that i'm returning to the UK from living in Cyprus :/ ) and now i can't wait. We are coming back to such uncertanty and i'll be just over 28 weeks pregnant so have a lot to sort out before this bubba is born but im still looking forward to being around my friends and having the familiarity of uk midwifes etc. I really never realised how lucky we are to have things like the NHS (i know it sounds a joke but at least we know if our babies are sick there is treatment right there for them, here everything costs so much) and midwifes.

Here if your baby is taken to scbu its in the capital city which is over an hour away and you are only allowed to visit 2 hours a day :(

DH and I have both quit work now and after moviong our last few bits into my mums today we can have a nice 2 week holiday to take lo to the beach etc (all the things we were planning to do before work got in the way) and have some nice us time :)


----------



## apple84

:wave: Sorry I haven't posted much. 3 little ones is busy! Hope you are all well. Not too much new over here. The twins are starting solids and potty training is going reasonably well.


----------



## daddiesgift

We are doing well over this way. Started using cloth diapers on my son, so far we like them! Diapers became way to expensive and since we are adding another one to the mix might as well try it out now!


----------



## mum_erin

sorry i've been a bit quiet too, its been a busy few days. apple, how is potty training going? i hope the use of cloth diapers is still going well daddiesgift :thumbup:

i need your opinions on something ladies. i'm fully aware im being a bit unreasonable so its fine if you tell me just that ;) i am grateful though, please don't think i'm not! i have family living in Spain who have begged us since Charlie was born to go and visit them. we hadn't been able to visit for so many reasons but promised we would as soon as we could. along came Ruby and again, they were begging us to visit but we explained that we'd get the children passports and depending on how things went, we may have visited sometime this year. so, both tiddlywinks have passports and about 5 days ago, i was talking to my aunt (in Spain) about OH's exams etc, when we're free and i wake up to find they've booked us flights out there! not only that, the flights are for 10 days time! now please don't get me wrong, i am so appreciative of the fact they've got us flights out there (they said they were 'cheap' flights, but i don't know to what extent) and the fact that they're willing to have us in their home but im a bit annoyed! they've assumed that we want to go (which we do, we are grateful for this trip) and that we actually are free, as currently OH is either commuting to uni for revision/lectures/exams, or is practically locked away in our room revising like crazy - a week off would have meant time together as a family! not only that its an almost 6 hour flight as we have to stop, probably not the best thing to take a 15 month old and an 11.5 week old on! can you understand why i'm angry? would you be the same? apparently im being ridiculously unreasonable!


----------



## daddiesgift

I don't think I would be angry more aggravated. They were just meaning well and I'm sure they thought it would be a great treat for you. Its hard I think you have the right to feel the way you do, if my family or husbands family did that I would be aggravated cause they dont have to get the babies ready and fly with the babies and take care of the babies ect. They shouldve asked you first


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yeah the thought is nice in theory.... but in principle it's not been thought through properly. I dunno how you turn down free flights though :shrug:


----------



## mum_erin

i just have to reinforce that both OH and i are appreciative of my family's gesture and we are looking forward to the trip, i didn't want anyone to think i was acting like a spoiled child over this thing. as the day has progressed we are becoming more excited about it and seeing as its our first family holiday, we're going to make it a good one! angry was the wrong word to use earlier, annoyed would have been the better word but at the time i couldn't think of the appropriate term :haha: 

moving on..how are you all today? it's been cooler here in Wales but warm still. we've been out in the garden so much over the past few days, more time has been spent outside than inside i think!


----------



## daddiesgift

8 days till we hopefully find out gender fxed for us!! I really feel girl but at this point I have no idea!


----------



## YoungNImum

Hope all you mamas/baby's an bumps are well. 

Iv been missing for a while sorry :/ 

Me an both girls are well Rosalie was weighed yesterday by HV an is finally above her birth weight by 1oz MW is out today to weigh an check her swollen breasts. Eva is such a sweet big sister if Rosalie makes a peep, she straight over saying aww baby shhh an gently rocks her Boucher, she melts my heart! Altho she isn't to keen on holding an touching Rosalie yet, she's pretty content just doing her own thing. 

https://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p116/crazyco-co/01e466e0.jpg


----------



## KittyVentura

Still waiting for my baby here. 6 days overdue and had a sweep attempted today which was failed as my cervix is too poserior :( Xx


----------



## mum_erin

i think Amelia will come on monday or tuesday - a jubilee bank holiday baby! aside from being overdue, how are you? 

youngnimum, Rosalie is beautiful. it's great that Eva is being so sweet, Charlie reacts in a same way to Ruby. it's great to hear from you too. 

daddiesgift, do you have names planned for each gender or are you waiting until you find out? my guess is girl :thumbup:


----------



## daddiesgift

Will they induce you if you go anymore over? I know they dont like women to go a week or two over due..lets hope you wont be waiting that long!! 

mum_erin- thanks for the guess! the last two scans were not so great and we could barely see anything since baby was laying odd so I dont have a scan picture to upload for guesses :nope: my great friend who had a baby a week before my son, who is now due a week before me (guess we are fertile at the same times a month :haha:) just found out today she is having another girl! So now im REALLY excited to find out what we will be having.

We picked out names that we both liked then wrote them down and put them in a hat by gender and let my son reach in and bring two out, first and middle name so its kind of like he picked the names :winkwink: if we let him say now it would be either no, my or momma since thats all he can say :haha: so if its a boy we will have 

Lucas Aidan 

and a girl will be (still figuring out how to spell)

Madalyn Annelise 

:flower:


----------



## CharlieKeys

ooh Kitty I feel for you - I was 6 days overdue with Henry and that was bloody awful! Hopefully, she comes this weekend! 

Rosalie is gorgeous!! Congrats :)

ahh daddiesgift - jealous you get to find out so soon! We find out on the 26th (if baby plays ball!) Everyone after seeing the scan is sure it's a girl but I think it's another boy!


----------



## daddiesgift

Well Im really being quite skeptical..Im really REALLY hoping we find out next week. I go every 2-3 weeks in general so its not a gender scan but if they see they will tell you. The baby has been naughty last two times and in such odd positions I was able to see the back and thats about it! 

I have a feeling girl cause with my son very early on you could see his bits and every time the doctor has looked this time she says she cant tell so it makes me think nothing is there to see! But then again she does act odd when we get to talking about how much I want a girl and he thinks its a boy. She has not said anything but just seems she is nice to me cause she doesnt think it is a girl. My husband saw this too. So we will see!! Im so ANXIOUS I could just go camp out outside the office till next friday!!


----------



## daddiesgift

On another note I got to sleep in this morning! 8:09! :haha: My husband is in the military so every morning he has to go to physical training (work out) and today was family PT day, so he took my son with him. I decided to stay back and try and sleep but I woke up every 30 mins from 5:30am when they left to check the clock and see if they were back :nope: I complain about my son being so attached but Its mostly my fault. Ive never had anyone take him before, not even my husband with out me! They did not have far to drive but I kept thinking what if they wreck!! Before this :bfp: I would go to the gym everyday about an hour and leave my son with my husband but I always did during nap time. I want to have time off and find a baby sitter sometimes but I just cant think of leaving him with anyone! So when they got home I felt so sad that I did not go and I know Im crazy :wacko: I felt like my son looked older! :wacko: 

This new baby sure is in for a ride!


----------



## tessica123

Hi can i join? I have 10 months between my two boys


----------



## x Michelle x

10 months! Wow you were busy after number 1 ;) 

Welcome :)


----------



## mum_erin

welcome :wave: i'm Erin, i'm 19 and i am mum to 17 month old Charlie and 11 week old Ruby.

sorry i've been a bit quiet over the past few days ladies. i hope you're all well and if you're in the UK, i hope you enjoyed the jubilee and bank holiday. we spent it back in London with our families and we were close to the main celebrations so it was definitely a great few days. we're now back in Wales and it's good to be home!

Ruby does not appear to be gaining weight what so ever despite being on nutriprem2 and infatrini. i think i'm going to make an appointment with our doctor just to make sure everything's okay and that there isn't an underlying cause or problem. she eats regularly, is a happy little girl and is very much like Charlie was at her age and he is smaller too, so for now i am not overly concerned for now.

OH and i have pretty much made the decision that we're not going to try for anymore children. it's something we're both happy with and we may change our minds, but we're not going to be trying for at least the next 5 years if we do change our minds. as i said we're happy with the decision and mutually agreed that we won't have any more children. we may of course change our minds as time progresses but for now we're thinking for the future as just a family of 4 :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

hiii everyone!!

Not been on much - has Kitty had Amelia yet?

I am starting to feel so ill :( I constantly feel nauseous and tired (even when getting a full nights sleep!) and the need to eat ALL the time :( Baby is also moving all the time! It just doesn't stop moving!!! Henry is now walking! ahhhhhhh!!!!!! I would upload the video I got but don't think it will let me!

Did everyone have a good bank holiday weekend? xx


----------



## x Michelle x

She has Charliekeys :)
I remember upto about 22 weeks I felt exactly the same, starving then really sickly then having to hold my breath changing every stinky nappy! It'll pass soon hopefully :)
I found eating dry things like bread sticks really helped


----------



## mum_erin

we had a great b.h weekend Charlie, hope you and the family did too!

i've been looking at universities etc this afternoon, what a headache that's given me :dohh: it's so confusing!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Was a bit boring really .... weather wasn't great so didn't do much! Plus just can't shift this tiredness :( 

Ooh what you looking to do? I'm studying English Literature at The Open University - fits in with my demanding lifestyle :haha:


----------



## mum_erin

looking to do psychology. it's what i've always wanted to do so hopefully i'll be able to get there one day! i haven't looked into the OU but have considered it as it does seem the most practical route. thankfully, despite having had Charlie during my AS levels, i have got 4 A2's and an AS level, so really hoping i can do the degree some how. :haha: to every one who ever said i'd just be another statistic!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Well done!!! :) You should be really chuffed that you want to do a degree especially with two small children!!


----------



## mum_erin

aw thank you! OH graduates in just over a month so hoping i can do the same in 3 years :thumbup:


----------



## eviestar

This one is due 25th Jan 2013 so by then il have a 4 year old, a 17 month old and a newborn x


----------



## mum_erin

congratulations and welcome eviestar, it's great to have another person in the group :wave:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Welcome Eviestar! :) 

Erin - there is no reason why you can't! :)

Has anyone heard how Sassy is doing?


----------



## mum_erin

i havent heard from her though i have seen her online. sassy, i hope you're all doing okay! we miss you and can't wait to hear some updates on both Poppy and Zachary :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww I love the name Zachary! Hope she pops on to update soon!!


----------



## fides

between morning sickness, feeling really, really tired from pregnancy, and my almost 7-month-old still constantly needing to be held/entertained/etc, even while he is playing (he gets upset if i try to fold laundry or am not watching him while playing), and still being quite fussy most of the day, i am really worried about how i'm going to do it all day with 2 LO's. 

how do you ladies do it?!?!!


----------



## daddiesgift

Hope all you ladies are doing well! We found out yesterday we will be team :blue: again! We should be moving in less than 62 days! Well in 62 days we HAVE to be there for my husband to report to work so Id say HOPEFULLY in less than 30 days we will be on our way! Im sooo ready! I really need to get my son sleeping back in his own room and bed before the new baby comes. I love him sleeping with us but Id also like my bed back! and I have no idea how we would have TWO babies sleeping with us if the new baby is anything like my son he wont want to be alone. How do you ladies do it. Do your los sleep in different beds in different rooms?


----------



## mum_erin

congratulations daddiesgift, another boy! how great :) is his name still going to be Lucas Aiden? yes, Charlie and Ruby have their own rooms. Charlie still sleeps in his cot and Ruby is still in her moses basket, and is usually in her room but occasionally sleeps in our room, still in her moses basket. Charlie has previously slept in our bed for a couple of nights when he was younger and did not take well to being put back in his own bed in his own room, but we persevered (it was hard as he was upset) but now he loves his room and his bed. Ruby spent some time in our room when we first brought her home but does sleep in her own room so we did not have the same issues again. i don't have too much advice i'm afraid, other than to persevere and you'll get there in the end, but ive seen others asking similar questions to you elsewhere on bnb so don't be afraid to ask questions.

fides, it does get easier! i was amazed at how Charlie was simply "fine" with Ruby and completely adores her. i did think that he would be really clingy, possibly regress with some of his 'skills' and abilities (i'd read that sometimes older children who sttn wake up as they are aware the new baby is awake, and things like that) and wouldn't be able to be independent if i was busy with Ruby. if anything, he's actually developed more! he is more than happy enough to play and babble to himself and is so in love with Ruby. you may be surprised, i know i was!

we're off to Spain tomorrow so not sure that i'll be back online today so i will say my goodbyes now and "see" you all in a week :wave:


----------



## bbygurl719

hey daddies gift my daughe is te same way. sometimes she will sleep in her crib which is in or room n alot of imes she likes to sleep with us.. unfortantly she wll not hae her own room n wil b sleeping in same room as me hubby n baby. luckly we have a huge room. n im hoping by tan she will be sleeping in her own toddler bed!!


----------



## fifi-folle

Odd question ladies but have any of you been on maternity allowance for two babies one after the other without returning to work?

I received it with DS as I didn't earn enough for SMP nor had a I worked there long enough. I've not returned from maternity leave and have since left the job. But I've enough weeks of being employed and plan to claim my MA as my "earnings".

I've spent ages going through the forms and the government websites and this evening I have even waded through all the relevant legal documents associated with Maternity Allowance and none of it makes it clear if I'll qualify. If I'd been on Statuatory Maternity Pay I'd be fine but not sure about MA. Argh!


----------



## daddiesgift

Im pretty sure babies name will be Lucas Aiden :winkwink: We have a two bed room now but will be having a three bed room in a month when we move back stateside. My son had no problem at all sleeping in his own room in his own crib for naps and over night, not ever waking up. Then at about 6 months old he would wake up freaking out, I would rock him back to sleep but when I tried to lay him down he would just wake up crying again :nope: Around this time he started crawling and teething and I found out I was pregnant again so I just thought it was that, and since I was so exhausted and ill I let him come sleep with us so we could get some sleep. We moved new babies crib in our room so he could sleep in there and still be close to us but now he has resorted to not sleeping in there besides maybe 1-2 times a week. And since 6 months old (he is 9 now) he wakes up 2-3 times a night. Once or twice to eat or just to whine. Since we are getting ready to move his room is where we are storing everything so he will have to sleep with us till we move back stateside which is fine for now since us going back visiting family he wont have his own room to sleep in and until we get our furniture from here he will have to sleep on a blow up mattress with us. But as soon as we get our stuff Im going to try my HARDEST to get him back in his room and crib. I have no idea what happened :shrug:.

When he was first born I could not let him out of my sight so he slept in a crib in our room for 1st 2 months then he went to his room which I think was better since he stopped waking over night. Im not sure what will happen with this new baby but Im sure I will have him in our room the first month then transition to his own room. I just think if they are in the same room together one crying will wake the other, and I for sure cant fit four people in our bed! Sometimes I worry how it will be since my son is so clingy to me. How will I hold a newborn and him at the same time? I dont want to neglect one for the other. And I joke with Dominic that he has to grow into being a big brother, but I dont want him to have to "grow up" just cause new baby is coming along. Maybe by 15 months old he will a little more independent and we will have the sleeping thing figured out! :dohh:

I have no idea what maternity allowance is but it sounds amazing :haha: Hope you figure it out soon :thumbup:


----------



## daddiesgift

oh..and SPAIN! JEALOUS!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey girls, sorry I've not updated, life's been pretty hectic! Zac's been in hospital having tons of tests on a lump we found on his spine, thankfully it's nothing serum you'd but will be monitored closely. 

Poppy turned 1 last Friday so I no longer have 2 under 1, lol!

I'm loving having 2, poppy has taken to Zac so well, I know I'll easily cope with having 2, it's the fact I can't keep my house immaculate, my washing done and dinner always on the table that bugs the life out of me, oh well the kiddies come first of course.

Hope you're all well, I'll try keep up a bit more.x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Sassy - the time to do housework will come in time. Right now just concentrate on yourself and your babies :) Poor Zac!! What did the hospital say it was?


----------



## daddiesgift

:growlmad: the last few days I have wanted to strangle my husband!! And some of the things he says has been hurting my feelings and making me feel bad about myself, I thought I was over this stage. Last night in bed I said "I really need to stop giving DOminic crackers not in his high chair, I just walked in living room and stepped on a million pieces" he had had crackers the hour before we headed to bed so I did not clean it up and my husband says "yeah, it is pretty disgusting in here, tomorrow Im going to help you clean" :growlmad: WHAT! You inconsiderate ass! He has NEVER never ever cleaned our house EVER. Not even as a gift to me.. EVER!! I know im a stay at home mom and this is my "job" but when I worked and went to school, only spending 10 hours a day at home he still never cooked a meal or cleaned the house, so it hurt my feelings for him to say the house was disgusting! I woke up this morning thinking I missed something..but no the house is totally clean, maybe not spotless but not dirty..only the cracker crumbs. He comes home from work for breakfast and he didnt understand what I said and said "yeah we do need someone to come and clean this house" WTH!! I have no idea where this is coming from and the dang house is not even dirty!! 

So I told him "You know I am expected to pay the bill, grocery shop, get dressed up/made up everyday, clean the house, make the meals, watch the baby, take care of myself and new baby im pregnant with, so if you could not bitch about the things I might miss somedays that would be great" and he LAUGHS. Im so glad he is at work now! He even compared me to his MOTHER yesterday. 

And if he thinks this is going to put some pep in my step he is wrong cause now Im just going to sit here in my pjs today and do NOTHING. :growlmad:


----------



## elephant29

fides said:


> between morning sickness, feeling really, really tired from pregnancy, and my almost 7-month-old still constantly needing to be held/entertained/etc, even while he is playing (he gets upset if i try to fold laundry or am not watching him while playing), and still being quite fussy most of the day, i am really worried about how i'm going to do it all day with 2 LO's.
> 
> how do you ladies do it?!?!!

I think you will have roughly the same age gap as me, 14/15 months?

It was extremely hard during pregnancy. My dd was still needing lots of attention, carried everywhere etc and it was hard going. As I got bigger though she was walking and things got a little easier and as she began to play on her own as well it made life easier. I was still working so she went to a childminder 3 days. This helped with her social skills and not being completely attached to me so I could let her play alone for a while.

The first few weeks after having my ds I was in bits. I was wracked with guilt that I wasnt getting time with my daughter. However it gets MUCH easier. Your 2nd lo will just slot into your life and you will wonder what you done before they were there! My ds is now almost 5 months and although life is hectic and my hair is a little greyer, it's great fun and you will love it.

xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

^^ your post made me feel so much better too. I've been feeling terribly guilty, suppose that's normal.x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Daddies gift - Wow men really don't think do they, don't doubt yourself you're clearly doing an amazing job keeping on top if everything, especially being pregnant! I'd call his bluff and make him stay at home all day with your lo while you go out, I bet you wouldn't come home to a clean tidy house etc!

Better still you could have out the cracker crumbs on his side of the bed :rofl:


----------



## bbygurl719

hey daddiesgift what u said about u r son waking up in middle of the night is the same exact thing im going thru with my daughter. we have recently started to try a big n when i say big i mean big bowl of the baby rice with a jar of fruit at somewhere between 8 and 8:30pm.. and at 9 she gets he night night bottle.. 8oz bottle. 4 scoops of formula (of course) and two full scoops of rice. sometimes she eats it all some times she leaves 2 ozs in bottle. But to the point she is sleeping alot better but she still has the occisional nights were she wakes up. my daughter is also very clingy to me. the only thing different is my daughter sleeps in our room since birth (and yes i give in and let her sleep with us too lol) and will still be in oour room with us when new baby comes unless we move out of my moms house before baby is born. we live in a 4 bedroom house n all rooms are taken (but i love being so close to my mom and DH loves it to as we r a very close family) so 1 room is my moms/step dads, 1 room is my gramma/her bf, 1 room is my step daughters room, and that there is mine/dh/ellas/new babys room)our room is huge and plenty of room used to be a garage)... 


well i guess i should end my paragraph here as ill just keep typing lol


----------



## daddiesgift

Thanks, I talked to my husband and of course I had it all wrong and took what he said the wrong way..blah blah. Pretty sure I added no words to what he said so not sure how I took that the wrong way. He said he just realizes that with me being pregnant and taking care of Dominic that he needs to help more...mmm hmm we will see

My son has had rice in his bottles since 4 months old? Because he had such HORRIBLE reflux since birth but around 6 months it got better, we still add the cereal though.


----------



## KittyVentura

Hello ladies.

Well Amelia Rose finally arrived, 9 days late and she's now 9 days old... so I can officialy join you now. Fin is 20 months. These are my babies.



Look forward to geting to know you all. :wave: I'm Jemma, 28, married, SAHM running a cupcake business from home. This is my last baby.

We're all settling in well, Amelia is sleeping pretty well and Fin has taken to her brilliantly :cloud9:

*So, a few questions.*

When do things get more difficult? Hubby is home right now but I've been making a point of doing mornings (6am-10am) and evenings (inc Fin's dinner and bath/bed routine) by myself so far to prepare for when he goes back and at the moment I'm pretty well slept, managing to keep on top of the housework each morning and on top of the washing too. I know it can't stay like this so wonder when I can really expect the whirlwind to hit? Don't hold back... knowledge is power in my eyes haha.
Where do you put baby in the day? I'm keen to get her down for tummy time and a bit of freedom on her mat asap but don't want to really cage her off... but at the same time I'm worried about Fin tripping onto her or just walking all over her. Tips welcome.
What do you find easiest at bathtime? Do you bath the eldest and then the newest once your biggie is in bed or newborn first/same time etc?

xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Congrats kitty, your babies are gorgeous.

Good questions.

My hubby's not gone back to work yet so I can't offer much advice! I'm already finding little things that make our lives easier, like before bed I get everyone's clothes out ready for the next day! I get up an hour earlier than my eldest to get Brekkie ready, myself washed and dressed and I prep her lunch also!
I've put a travel cot in the lounge and I've found it invaluable, Zac can have tummy time, sleep in his bouncer, sit in his swing without me worrying where Poppy is. If I'm sitting in the same room constantly I'll put Zac on the floor with us do he's not always in there! Plus I've put poppy in there a few times when I'm loading the million bags in the car as she try's to run outside and it's impossible to keep an eye on her constantly whilst I'm trying to get things done.

I plan to bath Zac after Poppy until he's a but bigger, then I'll bath them together!x


----------



## x Michelle x

Hi Kitty :)
It got really hard for us when Hayden got to about 3 weeks and silent reflux took hold... I was about ready to hand him back to the hospital! 
Luckily he is over it now but it a hungry wee soul, he was 16,5 at 12 weeks... So he is still waking for a night feed(s)!
Definitely look everything out the night before, have nappy bag packed if going out etc. get your oh to help as much as he can in the morning as everyone needs fed and dressed! Also make sure you get a quick shower otherwise you probably won't manage to fit one in for the rest of the day!
We bath them both together, luckily my OH works round the corner so is only out 8:20-12, home for lunch then back at work 1-5:15 so I'm very lucky! 
If I'm feeding Hayden about 11, I always make Tabitha a sandwich (or any easy finger food) so I can just give her that and continue feeding Hayden. 
Get used to letting Millie cry sometimes, if Tabitha has pooed I have to change her ASAP so I just have to let Hayden rage... It's a lot quicker (in my case) to settle the toddler first! 
Have a handy supply of toddler crisps, brill for when Tabitha was getting a bit grumpy but I had to feed, settle Hayden. 
Disney Junior is our new best friend! 
That's all for now, both have pooed at the same time! 
Oh, we walk every morning, usually to Tesco which is a 5 mile round trip. Brill for getting them both to have a wee nap and fab for helping shift the baby weight. I'm in pre-preg jeans but still a little squidgy!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

^^ fab tips, thanks.x


----------



## KittyVentura

Thanks so much guys xx


----------



## elephant29

Hey Jem,

Well I found it started to get harder around 3/4 weeks. Xander had colic though so it wasnt pleasant. It then began to ease off around 10 weeks and by 12 weeks we were on the home straight! Xander started sttn at 10 weeks and has continued so far (touch wood!) so thats helped loads.

At first I was scared to leave Xander down in case Aria in her eagerness hurt him. In fact she did step on him once which wasnt nice but he cried for a second! For the first 2 months at least I put Xander in his swing or he was on me (ul see yourself when bf). Now though he lies on his mat and Aria barely bothers him. She loves playing with him but knows thats his time. She does still sometimes try and sit with him but I just make sure to always be there.

I bathed Aria first and put her to bed then would bath Xander. Now though and from about 3 months I bathe them together. Its just sooo much easier and they both love it. I then get them out dried and they have a play for about 30 mins, Xander then gets fed and goes to bed and Aria watches itng and then goes to her bed (in the same room).

xxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

1) It got really hard from us from 4 weeks - 20 weeks. Henry had colic and silent reflux and then would scream at the times he used to scream at (8pm ON THE DOT) out of habit when it all just disappeared. He was a very difficult baby though - especially compared to Stephen. When you pick up on their cues like certain bottles at certain times it makes it a lot easier too. 

2) I used to just leave Henry on the floor with Stephen and Stephen would just ignore him or play in a corner. If I had to leave the room quickly, Stephen would follow me (he was walking 2 days after Henry was born), so luckily they are both used to each other playing on the same floor.

3) For the first 3 weeks we bathed Henry after Stephen went to bed, then we put them in the big bath together, OR I'd get in with them both. :)


----------



## x Michelle x

It seems quite a few of us had colicky/refluxy babies :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Poppy had terrible reflux and ended up in hospital, she had colic too so I'm praying Zac has neither!x


----------



## daddiesgift

My son as well :) What a nightmare all that was!! He was literally puking from the day he was born. At first they said it could be normal, then when we went home he kept doing it and having gas/ odd poo..so they assumed he had a protein allergy so I stopped eating diary and poo/gas got better but he kept puking. Then they said he had GER and he was on Rantindine till about 6 months old! He was colicy about two weeks, 5am on the dot every day he would start screaming non stop :nope: Once they gave us the medicine, I stopped breast feeding and switched to protein allergy formula and the playtex drop in bottles he never screamed cried again! Around 6 months the puking stopped so we stopped the medicine and he rarely ever pukes anymore! Still has protein problem tho. 

I pray this baby does not have the same problem!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

My hubby's first day back at work and I'm actually glad! I need to find some sort of routine for having 2 babies!

Zac's been poorly again, taking him drs this morning as Hv thinks he is lactose intolerance!

Kids ay, nothing ever straight forward!x


----------



## x Michelle x

can someone please tell Hayden that 5/6am is not time to coo and giggle at mummy, as adorable as it is! 
Oh and if you could also have a word about sleeping all night it would be much appreciated :)


----------



## misse04

Hi everyone, ii usually just read what everyone else is saying cause I don't have 2 just yet but just wondering if any of your older ones get up really early. When I had Conniei didn't mind night feeds etc because she would sleep til 10 and so would I, but now she wakes up 5-5.30 every morning and I just imagine I'm going to be soooooo tired x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lol Michelle, that is way too early to get up! Does he sleep well otherwise?

Welcome misse and congrats, sorry I can't offer any advice as my lo doesnt get up until 8! What time does she go to bed? Have you tried leaving her at 5am to try and go back to sleep?x


----------



## x Michelle x

Misse, I drink lots of coffee! 
Tabitha is waking anytime between 6/7 and Hayden is 5/6 yawn......
He generally goes down at 7, then dream feed at 11, feed and straight back to sleep at 3.... Plus 3 daytime naps.... 
My aim everyday is getting them to nap together every afternoon!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

^^^ I aim to get mine to nap together too, 1 hour of peace would be like heaven!x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Mine didn't start napping together until about 6 months ..... it was HEAVEN! 2 hours of peace and quiet! ;)


----------



## misse04

Trust me I've tried everything to get her to sleep later and nothing works, think is just her body clock. I think ill be napping with them for a good few months! Won't be so bad when he starts sleeping through the night (hopefully doesn't take too long) x


----------



## x Michelle x

Sassy, most days they do, even 30mins is bliss! I just spend my morning keeping one or the other up ;)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lol, I'll remember that!x


----------



## mum_erin

OH and i officially set the date of our wedding - may 4, 2013 :happydance:


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats Mum Erin!


----------



## mum_erin

thank you! and in other news, Ruby's 0-3 month clothes finally just about fit her :happydance: no more newborn which is a bittersweet moment


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Woo hoo Erin, that's great news, congrats.x


----------



## x Michelle x

Yay mum Erin!
My lil man Hayden, was only 6,4 at birth, 6 when he came home and at 17 weeks weighs in at 18,15!!!
We've gone from Tiny Baby to 6-9 month clothes already! My 16 month daughter is only 1lb heavier than him...... 
And he has cut 2 bottom teeth already.
I have currently got them both asleep, since 12:30 :happydance:


----------



## mum_erin

wow, teeth! that just goes to show how fast they grow up. Rubycakes is about 9lb, despite being on both nutriprem2 and infatrini milks and Charlie is around 20lb. i bet you're loving the fact that they're both sleeping and for so long too! :happydance:


----------



## x Michelle x

Aww Charlie sounds like a right petite lil boy, just like my Tabitha :)
Have you tried adding mashed potato to Ruby's milk?! 
Kidding of course :) 
They only advise that past 3 months ;)


----------



## bbygurl719

just wanted to pop in and say i had my 12 week scan and baby look great here are some pics
 



Attached Files:







ultrasound baby #2 12 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 1









ultrasound baby #2 12 weeks #2.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sassy_TTC

^^^ congratulations, great scan pics :wohoo:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Well done Michelle. Great weight gain and great sleeping.xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yay on the wedding date!! :) and on her weight gain!! :) I'm getting the boys weighed tomorrow as not had them done since we moved here.

Lovely scan pics!! :) :) I think it looks a bit boy like to me - looks exactly like my 12 week scan picture of Henry! 

As for me .... I'm having a really difficult time with Stephen - he has turned from this lovely little boy to a complete ratbag and, I'm struggling coping with this bad behaviour. It's got to the point where I'm so fed up of time outs and telling him no etc that I just can't be bothered anymore cause it's CONSTANT. Dunno what to do really, end up crying most nights because I miss the old him. He's so nasty to Henry, he throws constant tantrums over everything, he hits, bites, kicks, punches, pulls my hair, doesn't do as he's told etc :(


----------



## Sassy_TTC

So sorry your going through tough times with Stephen, I have no advice as haven't reached that point yet! Keep up the time outs etc though as I'm sure he'll soon realise your not going to give in. Big hugs, can't imagine how tough that is, hopefully it's just a phase and he'll be out of it soon.xx


----------



## bbygurl719

thanks fro the guess charlie.. the tech said she thinks its oing to be another girl which i absolutly do not mind since we have all the stuff already lol. bu would love a boy too lo we will see soonenough


----------



## daddiesgift

Sorry Charliekeys hopefully he acts better soon! Im at the end of my rope too, most due to lack of sleep :nope: some friends have told me about this "Ferber Method" book, Ive been reading about it online and though its not all about crying it out its sooo hard for husband and I to do that. I enjoy co sleeping because we get to snuggle at night and I know he wont be little forever and one day Ill wish I spent more time hugging and snuggling him. That being said I NEED my bed back. I need that intimacy back with my husband of just being able to touch each other at night with out a baby in between us. Then there is the new baby coming, if he is still sleeping with us who will make sure he is not falling off the bed while I tend to the infant? And though everyone says this will pass and you dont see older kids sleeping with parents I do think sometimes there is an over attachment between child and parents. My sister for example let their 2nd daughter co sleep and at 7 years old she is now sneaking into their room to sleep cause she does not want to sleep alone. So my sister has a 5 month old baby in the bassinet next to bed and a 7 year old in between her and her husband. She has warned me not to even start sleeping together. Her 12 year old always slept in her own bed and has no problems sleeping alone or on her own.

Last night was ridiculous, he was soo sleepy all day we get ready for bed and its two hours before he will even lay down and go to bed. Then less then 2 hours later he is awake for FOUR hours whining, kicking me, hitting me in the face, hitting his head on the head board, kicking baby bump, smothering his dad. He is a sleep crawler so most things he is doing is while he is half asleep, never wide awake. I lay there worried to even swallow cause if he wakes up then he is up. I grip the edge of the bed all night cause no matter how many times I move him im still pushed right off the bed. It breaks my heart to hear him cry when I know if I just pick him up he will stop but something has to give! 

Tonight we are leaving him in his crib no matter what! Its right next to our bed so he should be fine and Im going to keep consoling him with out picking him up. Please wish us luck! I have no idea what happened for 6 months he slept alone over night just fine never waking, at almost 10 months old he should not be waking up every couple hours! He fell asleep awhile ago and I put him in his bed just for him to do his usual immediate wake up, I left a little toy in there and told him night night and left the room. He was quite about 2 minutes then cried non stop for five minutes. As I walked in the room to console him he started jumping up and down giggling :cry: so I pat him on the back till he stops, then leave the room, he starts crying, I go back and get him and now he is playing with his toys on the floor like he is no longer sleepy :dohh:


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Hi ladies!!
I'm Alice, I have two boys, Luke (25 months) and Tom (7 months) so an 18 month age gap


----------



## x Michelle x

Hi maskedkitteh :)

Aw daddiesgift I feel for you...
When Tabitha hit 8 months she turned into a nightmare! We had about a month of her not settling then only sleeping in our bed which meant I was in bed with her at 9pm for ages. I eventually said enough was enough and we let her cry... Put her in bed at 7 as per usual and let her cry for 30 mins.... Then it was a bit less the next night and within a week she was back to normal, after a month of her being a complete monkey! 
She is playing up a bit just now, last night she was playing downstairs til 9:30..... Tonight she is upstairs kicking her cot (after crying for 10 mins).... Nothing wrong with her so mean mummy will leave her!


----------



## mum_erin

Rubycakes is 3 months old! :happydance:

big hugs for you Charlie, i imagine it's hard having Stephen behaving like that. keep on persevering though and you will get there.

we're absolutely exhausted but just wanted to pop online and say hi :wave:


----------



## Fruitymeli

hi ladies hopefully joining you all found out was pregnant but have had brown spotting having an early scan tommorow im nervous


----------



## KellyC75

Girls....Im so sorry ive not been around :flower:

Been finding things a little tough, as baby doesnt nap for long & toddler has started refusing naps!!! :nope:

Im also planning a house sale & a move from Australia to the Uk! :wacko:

Missing you all though & could really do with support, so will make more effort to get on, at least once a day :winkwink: How are you all??

Are there any new members not on the front page, that are regular posters? :coffee: Please let me know your details (as per front page) & i'll add you, should just about have time!! :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

CharlieKeys said:


> Mine didn't start napping together until about 6 months ..... it was HEAVEN! 2 hours of peace and quiet! ;)

:thumbup: Now that sounds just what I need! :winkwink:


----------



## daddiesgift

Hope you ladies are well, Im EXHAUSTED for a lack of better words and we only have one at the moment :nope: sticking with this sleeping in his big boy bed thing if it kills me! Im pretty sure with baby on the way we will be starting him off in his crib right away and NEVER letting him sleep with us! Biggest mistake I ever made in this parenting journey. 

Better news our angel Dominic is 10 months old today! Oh how time goes by fast. 5 more months and Lucas will be here to show us Dominic's big brother skills :winkwink:


----------



## x Michelle x

Aww Kel, your coming back to the uk? Is everything ok?
I know the exhausted feeling.... Will continue later, that's Hayden up!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sorry things are so tough Kelly, we're all here whenever you want to talk. Can't imagine how busy you are, looking after 2 is hard enough without planning a big move aswell.

Ive been blessed with another colicky baby so struggling with that!x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Why the move Kelly? Hope you're ok! Keep persevering with the toddler nap! Stephen goes through phases where he refuses naps but just keep at it. :hugs:


So we had our 20 week scan today .... our last baby is a GIRL YESSSS! We are Team :pink: !!!!! She was SO active, like seriously would not stop moving and when they said girl I was like AHHHH! 

Had a bit of a bad time though as the sonographer thought she had a suspected hole in the heart, so we had to have a dash to another hospital for a second opinion. The second lady (with a consultant) said they couldn't see anything but there was a bright spot on the septum which could be just hardened formed tissue and we have to go for a consultant scan in 2 weeks to just triple check what's going on with her. But she seems fine from the 2nd scan! (copied that from my november mummy group as it's too hard to write out again - hope you don't mind?)

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## mum_erin

huge congratulations on your little girl, Charlie! sorry to hear about the suspected hole in Phoebe's heart as well as the spot on her septum, keep us updated on everything.

we've had a whirlwind week but we're all well and okay. i hope you're all okay too! in between hospital appointments, job interviews and two poorly babies, we've had a busy week. i'll do a big update tomorrow!


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Well in my household, tantrums are really really blowing up big time! I feel like everything I do is wrong, and he's become like a bottomless pit! The last 3 days Luke (my 2 y/o) has been eating anything he can get his hands on, he had 3 helpings at breakfast today!! 

Tom has recently decided that he doesn't like it when Luke has a tantrum, so I have 90% of the time got both of the screaming!! (okay maybe that's a slight exaduration) 

Other than that, sleeping has been good, Tom has FINALLY started taking a proper nap during the day.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thanks hun - the second two ladies at the 2nd scan think she's fine but there is a bright spot which looks like hardened tissue or something like that but, they want to send us to the consultant just to get the last say. I was so upset - finally got told we were having our little girl and then got told about it. Tried so hard not to cry but that's it when the tears started I couldn't help it. 

aww I hope Ruby and Charlie are feeling better today?


----------



## CharlieKeys

MaskedKitteh said:


> Well in my household, tantrums are really really blowing up big time! I feel like everything I do is wrong, and he's become like a bottomless pit! The last 3 days Luke (my 2 y/o) has been eating anything he can get his hands on, he had 3 helpings at breakfast today!!
> 
> Tom has recently decided that he doesn't like it when Luke has a tantrum, so I have 90% of the time got both of the screaming!! (okay maybe that's a slight exaduration)
> 
> Other than that, sleeping has been good, Tom has FINALLY started taking a proper nap during the day.


ahh no I feel for you! :( He's probably due a growth spurt hence the wanting lots of food. I wish i could help you but Stephen's just as bad sometimes with the tantrums. Best advice I got is as long as they are safe then ignore it. Only punish really bad behaviour like biting, hitting etc and ignore the rest. It has worked for us and he isn't as bad, but sometimes it's so hard to ignore. 

Yaaaaaay for the proper nap!!! :)


----------



## Meredith2010

Hiya, can I join you lovely ladies? I've got a 13.5 month old and a 4 week old so in the early days of chaos at the moment!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hiiiiii :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Meredith2010 said:


> Hiya, can I join you lovely ladies? I've got a 13.5 month old and a 4 week old so in the early days of chaos at the moment!

I have a 12.5 month old and a 5 week old so pretty much the same gap! How you holding up?z


----------



## MaskedKitteh

Thanks ladies, and welcome. Luke only really gets punished if he hits his brother, then he's on the naughty chair!!

Looked at Luke this morning and he's Deffo shot up. He's already 98th centle!!


----------



## Meredith2010

I'm ok so far actually, not doing too badly! I have my moments obviously, when I think "WHAT HAVE WE DONE?!!" but on the whole things are going ok. I'm lucky in the DS is a brilliant sleeper so between 7pm and 8am it's like we've only got the baby really. I put her to bed half an hour ago and then Nat immediately afterwards, and so far neither is making a noise so fingers crossed I can sit and relax for a while!

I just find the trick is to keep busy and get out of the house as much as possible - Nat gets really fed up and grizzly at home so other than his lunch time nap I try to make sure we don't just stay in.

Hubby isn't handling things well though - he is getting seriously stressed! Not quite sure why, as he is at work all day and doesn't do any of the night feeds (BFing) and plays cricket all day Saturday then goes out afterwards! Men!

How about you? xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sounds exactly the same here, I'm coping pretty well but def have those moments where I want to run and hide! Have you slready started bedtime routine? That's really good, we're going to try from next week. Zac's such hard work, has a milk intolerance, reflux and colic, lucky me!!!x


----------



## Meredith2010

Oh poor you. Charlotte's been fairly straightforward, her biggest "problem" is that during the day she is either asleep or screaming; there is very little in between with her. I'm hoping that as she gets older and her eyesight develops she'll be happier to just sit or lie somewhere!

Yes, I am a massive routine freak and started her bedtime routine a week ago (so she was 3 weeks old). It has made a huge difference - both to us (having the evenings back to just sit and recharge our batteries) and to her as she sleeps much better now and just wakes to feed, rather than having random wakings in between. 

How are you finding the nights - do you get much sleep? x

I don't want to jinx things, but for the first time she went down at first attempt tonight (usually she wakes after 10 minutes and needs resettling several times) and is still asleep now, an hour later. Fingers crossed that means she is now safely in deep sleep territory as I'm desperate for a bath but too scared to go in case she wakes up (hubby isn't great at resettling her....!)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yeh I'm a massive routine freak too and we did try and start bedtime on Monday but he screamed sooo much I had to bring him down because I didn't want him waking poppy! Zac was like they during the day until this week, now he's having awake happy time and has started to smile which is lovely.

He sleeps well at night, just wakes at 1 and 4 for feeding and resettles straight away, how about your lo? How's your older one taken to his sibling?x


----------



## Meredith2010

Well, bath done and baby still asleep!

Yeah, we've only had success with the bedtime routine about 50% of the time so far - tonight is the best she's been by a mile. Usually she needs resettling 3 times and is asleep by about 8pm, but on couple of occasions we've just given up and brought her downstairs if she won't settle (as much as I love routines, I'm not going to let a 4 week old CIO!) The other night she spent 5 hours awake downstairs just fighting sleep!

I feed her again at about 10.30pm and then she usually wakes between 3-4am and again at 5-6am, then sleeps until I wake her at 8am. But she can really vary though - some nights are much better than others but she's never that bad (touch wood...)

Nat seems to have accepted her ok - he doesn't seem any different really. We have to be careful as he's a proper boy and really loud and thuggish - not in a mean way, there is just no carefulness about him! He'd love to throw all his toys onto Charlotte's head given half a chance!

Ah, just expressed for her 10.30pm feed and now settling down to a nice chilled glass of wine. Mmmmm, heaven!!!!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sounds like you have it all well under control, well done you. 
Yep Poppy's the same, I put Zac in a travel cot in the day, in his bouncer, swing etc when I can't watch them constantly so I know he's safe.

Where abouts do you live, do you get out much, or braved any baby groups with 2 of them?

Enjoy your wine.x


----------



## Meredith2010

I live in Oxfordshire (very close to the Bucks border). How about you?

I try and go out at least once every day, either to a baby group (we've been going since Charlotte was a week old) or to playdates with friends. Nat gets really bored at home and can be a nightmare come late afternoon, so I try to make sure he doesn't ever spend all day at home. It just takes us a long time to get anywhere by the time I've got everything packed, got them in the car etc etc as I'm sure you can relate to!

Do you have Zac in a routine during the day? xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I live in Essex so not too close to you!

Zac's in no daytime routine at all, Poppy's in a strict one avd in hoping he'll turn out to be as easy as her! Is your lo in a daytime routine? How do you even do that with such a young baby? Tips definately welcomed.

We put Zac to bed at 21:30 last night so got an hours peace, it was amazing! Hubs is just putting him to bed now too.x


----------



## mum_erin

sorry i havent been posting much over the past week, it's been a hectic week for us all. i've made a big update in my journal if you wanted to read it (theres a link in my signature). 

we're now back in London for the weekend and have two of our friends coming to stay with us in Cardiff for a few days next week :happydance: 

i hope you're all okay and doing well, i will attempt to catch up on all the posts i've missed!


----------



## KellyC75

x Michelle x said:


> Aww Kel, your coming back to the uk? Is everything ok?
> I know the exhausted feeling.... Will continue later, that's Hayden up!

Everything is Ok thanks, just feel that we need to be back at 'home' :hugs: Australia has sure been an adventure & we have learnt so much from it, mainly, what is important to us :winkwink:



Sassy_TTC said:


> Sorry things are so tough Kelly, we're all here whenever you want to talk. Can't imagine how busy you are, looking after 2 is hard enough without planning a big move aswell.
> 
> Ive been blessed with another colicky baby so struggling with that!x

Thanks :hugs: Yes, another big move in less than 1 year!!! :wacko:



CharlieKeys said:


> Why the move Kelly? Hope you're ok! Keep persevering with the toddler nap! Stephen goes through phases where he refuses naps but just keep at it. :hugs:

Just feel that the Uk for us as a Family, is what we want, took this move to realise it though! :dohh:

Thanks for the toddler nap tip, I will keep trying, as if she doesnt have one, by 4pm she is sooooo ratty!!! :wacko:

Congrats on a little pink one :cloud9: Hope all goes well for the scan in 2 weeks :hugs:



Meredith2010 said:


> I just find the trick is to keep busy and get out of the house as much as possible - Nat gets really fed up and grizzly at home so other than his lunch time nap I try to make sure we don't just stay in.
> 
> Hubby isn't handling things well though - he is getting seriously stressed! Not quite sure why, as he is at work all day and doesn't do any of the night feeds (BFing) and plays cricket all day Saturday then goes out afterwards! Men!
> 
> How about you? xx

Hi & welcome :wave:

Was just going to ask you what you do when you go out, as I find it a bit too stressful to go out too often!!! :wacko: But seen you have posted where you go on another post 

My Hubby gets pretty stressed too & its probably the hardest time in our 16 year relationship!! :wacko: But we will get through it, as we always do :hugs:


----------



## mum_erin

i haven't forgotten about you all, i promise!

it is my OH's 21st birthday tomorrow :happydance: on saturday night he had a fairly big surprise party and he was very surprised indeed! it was a really good night and it was so nice to see him having a great time. i only stayed for about two hours as we took Charlie and Ruby to the party because a lot of people haven't met Ruby due to her stay in hospital and then our move just a few weeks later. it was really nice to see all of our old friends again and most importantly, Ben had a great time

how are you all?


----------



## YoungNImum

stranger alert!!! iv only just got broadband fitted today god i dont think i can catch up, if theres any updates could someone fill me in? 

hope everyone is well x


----------



## KellyC75

YoungNImum said:


> stranger alert!!! iv only just got broadband fitted today god i dont think i can catch up, if theres any updates could someone fill me in?
> 
> hope everyone is well x

Ive not been able to get on too much lately either :coffee:

Just want to say, your avatar is so sweet :cloud9:


----------



## YoungNImum

thanks kelly, are use still moving back? hows the girls? x


----------



## Fruitymeli

hi ladies can i join
i have a 5 month old and im 7 weeks 4 days the my 3rd


----------



## YoungNImum

welcome and congrats :) x


----------



## mum_erin

Welcome and congratulations :wave:

We have adjusted Charlie's diet and he is now eating foods with no gluten in and has had major improvements. He didn't express any symptoms of his condition before but now that we've changed his diet, he's like a different little boy! As I said, he didn't show any symptoms of discomfort etc but already seems a lot more content since having gluten cut out of his diet.

I was browsing in Next earlier today and I'm so excited about their sale! It is OH's graduation on the same day as their sale starts so I won't be grabbing any bargains on 'opening day' but I'm looking forward to picking up a few bits. The Next by us is opening at 5am - anyone being brave and getting there then? That's if you're going of course! :haha:


----------



## LeeLouClare

Can I join? My little man is 8 months old and when the new baby comes he'll be 14 months old - I'm due the 12th of January :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hiii new ladies :) :) 

erin - 5am!!!!!!! People must be mad lol


----------



## x Michelle x

5am, yip they do that here and people queue from midnight!
Hayden finally took a dummy tonight, I'm hoping this may help with the sleeping..... I know it did with my daughter!


----------



## mum_erin

LeeLouClare - welcome! :wave: There's 14 months between my two (4 days shy of it being 15 months) 

5am seems like a crazy time to be shopping though I am tempted to go at that time. I'm mad, I know!

How have you all been? Have you had a good week? :)


----------



## LeeLouClare

:hi::hi::hi: I'm good - feeling really sick. 14 months is crazy so
I'm told. But I'm super excited. I think I am more then anyone else. I'm looking forward to them both being toddlers running around playing :happydance: can't wait Eeeek and I get to do the tiny baby thing again :)


----------



## x Michelle x

Leelouclare, I know Emmy from our losers group, let's send her lots of dust and get her over here too :) 
I have 12 months, 5 days between my 2, god I miss sleep!


----------



## anita665

Hi, can I join please. The age gap isn't that small but when this next one is due, DS will be 22 months. I also have a 4 year old.


----------



## CharlieKeys

leelouclare - two toddlers running around is fun ..... but can be hard work :haha: You'll soon be pulling your hair out wondering why you aren't grey.

Well it can't be that bad .... I'm on baby 3 ;) 

Erin - Tiring week this week. I thought you were supposed to gain energy in the 2nd tri, all I want to do is sleep!!!! Phoebe kicks me at all hours and Henry for some reason has decided to start waking up during the night. OH was snoring like mad last night and Stephen fell out of bed, so ended up with us and would not stop fidgeting! Am running on reserve fuel haha Was going to attempt the park too, but the weather is SO hit and miss, it wasn't worth it.

How is everyone??? :)


----------



## LeeLouClare

Yes sending Emmy lots of dust! I'm really tired today. Sam has been awake all day no nap at all!! 
How's you guys?


----------



## YoungNImum

im good i packed all rosalies tiny baby and newborn stuff away today, 0-3 is still abit on the big side but shell grow into them x


----------



## daddiesgift

I've spent the last few days cleaning, and cleaning, and cleaning and CLEANING :nope: still have more to do before we move. I should be flying back to America before my husband so I have to make sure the house is spotless before I go since he does NOT clean and it has to be clean to turn it over to housing and to ship our furniture ect back. WHEW I still have much more to do. Packing me and my sons luggage now, not sure how Im going to lug all this stuff around or what exactly to pack to live with for a couple months. Not so worried about me but how fast he grows :wacko: I packed some size up clothes for him. Thinking about taking the double stroller so I can put him in it and the luggage in the back to push around airport :haha: 

Very bittersweet to be leaving Germany but I think Im ready! I may be leaving in just a few short days!! Tomorrow we will go and book my air plane ticket..wish us luck!!


----------



## KellyC75

YoungNImum said:


> thanks kelly, are use still moving back? hows the girls? x

Hiya, yep, we are still moving back ~ Just not sure when? :shrug:



Fruitymeli said:


> hi ladies can i join
> i have a 5 month old and im 7 weeks 4 days the my 3rd

:wave: Welcome



LeeLouClare said:


> Can I join? My little man is 8 months old and when the new baby comes he'll be 14 months old - I'm due the 12th of January :)

:wave: Welcome, I have a 14 month gap between my 2 Girls :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

anita665 said:


> Hi, can I join please. The age gap isn't that small but when this next one is due, DS will be 22 months. I also have a 4 year old.

:wave: Welcome



YoungNImum said:


> im good i packed all rosalies tiny baby and newborn stuff away today, 0-3 is still abit on the big side but shell grow into them x

My last 3 babies have never fitted in newborn things....9lb 10oz, 8lb 10oz & 9lb 3oz!! :shock:



daddiesgift said:


> I've spent the last few days cleaning, and cleaning, and cleaning and CLEANING :nope: still have more to do before we move. I should be flying back to America before my husband so I have to make sure the house is spotless before I go since he does NOT clean and it has to be clean to turn it over to housing and to ship our furniture ect back. WHEW I still have much more to do. Packing me and my sons luggage now, not sure how Im going to lug all this stuff around or what exactly to pack to live with for a couple months. Not so worried about me but how fast he grows :wacko: I packed some size up clothes for him. Thinking about taking the double stroller so I can put him in it and the luggage in the back to push around airport :haha:
> 
> Very bittersweet to be leaving Germany but I think Im ready! I may be leaving in just a few short days!! Tomorrow we will go and book my air plane ticket..wish us luck!!

Wishing you the very best of luck, I will be making a BIG move myself again soon, Australia > UK :plane:


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Hi ladies, is it okay if I join? I'm expecting #2 and my little ones will have a 16 month age gap. I'm pretty nervous about it, so I'd love to follow the experiences of some old pros! :)


----------



## bbygurl719

welcome my fellow nov 2011 mommy how r u robin?


----------



## LeeLouClare

Hi girls
You know what I've just remembered I've donated all my little ones newborn stuff! Not long after he grew out of them - now I'm gonna have to buy more as it was all neutral stuff!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

bbygurl719 said:


> welcome my fellow nov 2011 mommy how r u robin?

:hi: Nice to see you here Amanda!

I am good, a little bit of nausea, but not much so far. I had morning sickness pretty bad with Connor, so I am hoping it isn't as bad this time.


----------



## mum_erin

Hello! I haven't posted in here for a few days now, I hope you all remember me ;) We've had a very busy week as usual and sadly mine and OH's best friends went home today. They were due to stay with us until Saturday but extended their stay until this morning. We loved having them here with us and especially as both OH and I have had opportunities to spend the day with our friends, which doesn't happen much! Best friend Georgia and I went for lunch and did a bit of shopping yesterday while OH and his best friend looked after the tiddywinks. Thankfully Charlie and Ruby were kind to their daddy - lucky him! :haha:

A big warm welcome to our new members :wave: I'm Erin and I'm mum to 18 month old Charlie and 3 month old Ruby. There's four days short of a 15 month gap between them :thumbup:


----------



## CharlieKeys

How's everyone doing??

I'm sooo tired still :( And we have Phoebe's heart scan on Thurs so really worrying about that! Other than that boys have been amazing this weeks so far ... apart from Henry being obsessed with my bloody kitchen bin :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

mum_erin said:


> Hello! *I haven't posted in here for a few days now, I hope you all remember me * We've had a very busy week as usual and sadly mine and OH's best friends went home today. They were due to stay with us until Saturday but extended their stay until this morning. We loved having them here with us and especially as both OH and I have had opportunities to spend the day with our friends, which doesn't happen much! Best friend Georgia and I went for lunch and did a bit of shopping yesterday while OH and his best friend looked after the tiddywinks. Thankfully Charlie and Ruby were kind to their daddy - lucky him! :haha:
> 
> A big warm welcome to our new members :wave: I'm Erin and I'm mum to 18 month old Charlie and 3 month old Ruby. There's four days short of a 15 month gap between them :thumbup:


urm sorry ...... who are you?! :winkwink:


----------



## BleedingBlack

My youngest daughter and the new little one (dont know the gender yet) will be about 11 months apart unless baby decides to come early.


----------



## LeeLouClare

Hey girls!
Could I ask? With my LO only being 14 months when the new baby comes will I need to buy a new cot? Or will he out grow it by the time the baby is out of the Moses basket? 
Thank you xxx


----------



## x Michelle x

I have Tabitha in a cot bed, still as a cot... She is such a wriggle that no way is she coming out of her cot anytime soon!
I bought a new cot bed for Hayden, he has been in it since 4 weeks as he is a BIG boy!


----------



## YoungNImum

My eldest is 19month this month and she still in her cot :S, and rosalie went into hers at 5wks old x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Stephen moved into a bed at 18 months and until we were ready to put Henry in the cot he slept in the Moses basket until 5 months (he was big but he liked the small space - weird boy), and then he went in the travel cot for a few months :) Now he's in the cot


----------



## mum_erin

Charlie is still in his cot and Ruby is still in her moses basket. We'd considered moving Charlie into a cotbed when we moved house in May but decided against it as he wasn't showing any signs of getting out of his cot, he still isn't actually.


----------



## KellyC75

My 2 are both still in cots ~ I wouldnt dare trust my toddler in a bed! :dohh:

Welcome to the new Ladies :wave:





CharlieKeys said:


> How's everyone doing??
> 
> I'm sooo tired still :( And we have Phoebe's heart scan on Thurs so really worrying about that! Other than that boys have been amazing this weeks so far ... apart from Henry being obsessed with my bloody kitchen bin :haha:

How did the scan go? :flower: Hope all is Ok


----------



## mum_erin

Really hope Phoebe's scan went well Charlie, and that there's nothing to worry about with her heart.

Leaving for London in a few minutes, my OH has his graduation tonight! So proud of him.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Urm... a bit hit and miss - The consultant looked at her heart for ages and ages, but the little madam had her back to my front so she kept having to try and move her. She's also breech at the moment. She even showed us her 'footprint' and she ahs BIG feet. 

Anyways, there is no evidence to her having a hole in the heart, if she has one it's so tiny that the consultant can't see it. 

The consultant wrote this: 

"The fetal heart appears normal in structure and well connected. The ventricular septum appears intact. There appears to be an echogenic spot ont he ventricular septum measuring 2mm in size. I have referred her to tertiary centre for a second opinion" 

Basically there is a bright spot on her septum. Now I am reading a published article on these spots and apparently they are very very common in downs syndrome babies. She even kept asking me what my downs syndrome results were and kept mentioning if any of us had diabetes :-/ 

Now I always panicked about downs syndrome with her because her NT was a lot higher than the boys and my 1 in such and such a chance was a lot lower (still low risk but lower) than the boys. . . I know I shouldn't be googling and I shouldn't be so negative if she does have it - but is it too late to request a test? 

She just seems so active and everything else was perfect with her - still measuring dead on the 5th November. We have to go to Kings College Hospital on Monday to see a fetal cardiologist and have another scan - more detailed? Someone there mentioned 4D? I said am I still low risk and she said she can't tell me until after Monday :(


----------



## lalos 30

HI ladies :) havent been on here in a while but just to update you had my 20 week scan yesterday and bubs looked in perfect health and we also found out were team BLUE :D xxx


----------



## x Michelle x

:hugs: Charliekeys. We had multiple extra scans with Hayden due to his sister having Congenital Hypothyroidism. She had enlarged heart wall so we had fetal cardiac scans too, scary isn't it! 
Stop googling, you only have to wait until Monday! And if you get 4d I bet you'll get to see her face too, what a lovely extra! :)
What test do you mean hun? Amnio? I'm not sure how far along you'd be able to get one, but I'd be exactly the same as you!

Congrats lalos!


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww Thank you - I know it's not long until Monday but it feels like forever, especially when it's on my mind all the time. Just trying to forget it so the boys don't pick up on it and making sure I'm doing the best I can for them. It's just hard. When they did your more detailed scans .. what did they do that was different? I don't get if a consultant/2 sonographer's can't tell us what this spot is - how another guy in another hospital will be able to? :shrug: 

Yeah the amnio? I mean we're far enough along that if the amnio did anything she has a chance of surviving ... it's just we'd rather know than not know for the next 16 weeks :( 

What is congenital hypothyroidism? 


Congrats on Team :blue: Lalos :) :)


----------



## x Michelle x

I'd much rather know than not know! I'm such a planner, you sound just like me! 
It'll be someone who does nothing but look at baby hearts all day long, they'll have a much more specialized knowledge than a sonographer who can just see something weird or different. This specialist will go into 100% more detail. We had ours at about 26 weeks and they were measuring the pump rate and the blood output and everything, it's absolutely amazing what they can do :) 
CH is when your thyroid doesn't make thyroxine which is essential for pretty much everything! She has a thyroid but it's buggered. She takes a tablet everyday and has blood tests at the hospital every 8 weeks to check her levels.. It's so important at this age that her levels are right. If she doesn't have the right amount of thyroxine then it can cause slow growth both mentally and physically... But she was caught early so I cross my fingers everyday she'll be fine! When she was born, she had a really swollen neck (goitre) so much so that she wasn't getting down the birth canal and had to come out the sunroof. I had her on the ward for one night then it was off to NICU for a week while all her levels for everything were stabilized, was pretty scary time :( and neither me or OH have it, but we had genetic testing done and it's literally a one in a million chance as we both have a weird genetic mutation which caused!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thank you - you've helped put my mind at rest! :hugs:

Sounds like you had very good care too! :) How did you cope when she was whisked off to NICU for that week? Sorry for all the questions - if you don't want to answer any I understand :)


----------



## x Michelle x

Like my world had fallen apart :( I'd only had her one day and then they took her :( and as I was EMCS I was feeling shit anyway. Luckily the midwives didn't discharge me so I stayed in hospital the whole time, up and down bf-ing her in NICU and she had cannulas in her feet and hands... She was on oxygen and heat, proper sick baby incubator :( so well looked after tho. But the saddest thing was the 2 little heroin babies, going thru withdrawal :( and the parents never came either :( when Hayden was born I demanded he be tested, it was my fear it would happen again but thank god it didn't! I used to go back to the ward after seeing her and all the other mums had their babies, absolutely broke my heart and I'd cry myself to sleep every night :( even getting her out was a fight, she went into a special nursery after 5 days, where they are in normal cots but monitored and I literally had to shout at the doctor to get her back on the ward. I think as babies with CHcaught at birth are pretty rare and they just wanted to keep observing her. Ask all the questions you want hun, I don't mind :) do you have a time for your scan in Monday?


----------



## x Michelle x

Oh, if anyone is interested I'm selling some maternity bits :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/buy-swap-sell/1094673-maternity-clothes-sale.html


----------



## CharlieKeys

That's my biggest fear at the moment that they will find something wrong with her and she'll have to be taken away. RAtionally, I know it would be the best thing to help her, but selfishly, I feel like the time I should be having with her could be taken away. I don't know how you coped hun but the fact you did makes you such an amazing mummy. :) 

Yeah it's at 2pm, but got told we could be there for a while depending on emergency referrals coming in etc. Just hope we're not too long cause SIL is looking after the boys for me and I don't like not being there when they go to bed.


----------



## Lydiarose

hi girls,i now have my 2 under 2! louie was born on monday night!


i was fine,until today the baby
blues have hit me hard,i feel so overhwhelmed and terrified of dan going back to work :cry:

plesae tell me it gets easier!? im sooooooooooooo exhausted.


----------



## CharlieKeys

ahhh CONGRATS!! :) 

It is hard at first, as it takes time to re-adjust, but once you get into the swing of thigns it becomes a lot easier :) How is Oscar liking his new baby brotheR?


----------



## x Michelle x

Aww congrats Hun!
Things are only just getting better for me now I'm afraid to say! But Hayden had silent reflux and I had a csection so that was a lot of extra to deal with! 
Try and keep your elder one in his routine, walk everyday to get out the house and help the youngest sleep in the pram. We did 5 miles a day and I'm now in my topshop size 10 skinny jeans :) 
You'll be fine when he goes back to work, you'll sort out a good routine with them both... Keep snacks and stuff for him handy when you are feeding Louie, are you bf or ff? I struggled with bf, couldn't handle it with 2 but ladies in here manage fab :)


----------



## x Michelle x

I knew the feeling Charlie, I just wanted to scoop her up and take her home, after all I'm her mummy and I could look after her! But you do know in your heart that if they need extra help then so be it :) hopefully you'll get seen quickly, nothing worse than waiting around!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I agree with Michelle -things finally went into a routine etc at about 5months, and like her LO - he had silent reflux, colic etc etc. Hopefully Louie will be a lot easier :) x


----------



## x Michelle x

It's the curse of 2nd babies :rofl:


----------



## mum_erin

Charlie, please keep us well updated about Phoebe and her heart. Try not to worry, though I know that is far easier said than done. Ruby spent 33 days in the NICU and I won't lie, it was heart breaking. It was the hardest thing I've ever had to endure. 

My OH has officially graduated! I am so so proud of him. He starts his new job on Monday and he is excited but daunted by it, understandably. We are in London until tomorrow morning before heading back home to Cardiff. I'll be doing a fairly big update in my journal tomorrow about everything :)


----------



## Lydiarose

louies very windy :dohh: so im thinking he'll be a colic head like osc!

im combi feeding at the moment,were giving him aptimil at night/morning because i literally am so tierd and BF is not settling him.

also i feel so guilty because ill be playing with osc and then louie needs feeding and ill be stuck to him un able to move for an hour,which when dan goes back to work will just not be do able,i feel so guilty stopping though :(

oscs been such a good little boy,theres been 1 hit and when he crys he shouts NO! :haha: but hes adjusting well,it must be so hard for him.

i keep crying when i look at him,thinking it was me and him 24/7 he was my world now hes got to share me,is this normal!?

it doesnt help that MIL made severel stupid comments when i was preg saying how "sorr y she feels" for oscar :nope: . . .

gah im abit all over the place at the moment . . .

ive had a nice bath and some food though which has helped!


----------



## Lydiarose

p.s im so thanful for this thread! i think its really going to help me!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hun - what you are feeling is completely normal, you've given your undivided attention to one little boy and now another one comes along. In a years time (or even less), you'll see them playing together and all your worries and fears will go away. Yes they'll fight .. all siblings do, but when I look at Stephen and Henry together I can see how much they love each other. Your MIL is being stupid and needs to keep quiet - she's not helping the situation either! Next time tell her he's only 5 days old, he needs more attention than Oscar needs right now and Oscar will understand. When you can guess when he needs a feed, set up a quick sit down activity so whilst you're feeding you and Oscar can 'talk' and do something i.e. drawing, brick building etc. You're also bound to be all over the place - your hormones are just starting to settle back down, you're adjusting to two children, you're having broken sleep again, you're bf again etc etc it's hard at first but soon you won't even remember how 'hard' it was it will become second nature :) 

You always have us on here to talk to - we know how difficult it is in the beginning :) I found when Henry had all his vaccinations, I started swimming lessons. I took Stephen on a Wednesday and Henry on a Thursday morning and that meant I got some 1 on 1 time with them both and it really was lovely. We're planning on starting them back up again in September because it was just some quality time with them separately :) Maybe you could look into doing something like that? :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

mum_erin said:


> Charlie, please keep us well updated about Phoebe and her heart. Try not to worry, though I know that is far easier said than done. Ruby spent 33 days in the NICU and I won't lie, it was heart breaking. It was the hardest thing I've ever had to endure.
> 
> My OH has officially graduated! I am so so proud of him. He starts his new job on Monday and he is excited but daunted by it, understandably. We are in London until tomorrow morning before heading back home to Cardiff. I'll be doing a fairly big update in my journal tomorrow about everything :)

aww thank you :) As soon as I find out anything I'll update :hugs:

And Congrats to your OH! What degree did he get? And what job? :thumbup:


----------



## mum_erin

CharlieKeys said:


> mum_erin said:
> 
> 
> Charlie, please keep us well updated about Phoebe and her heart. Try not to worry, though I know that is far easier said than done. Ruby spent 33 days in the NICU and I won't lie, it was heart breaking. It was the hardest thing I've ever had to endure.
> 
> My OH has officially graduated! I am so so proud of him. He starts his new job on Monday and he is excited but daunted by it, understandably. We are in London until tomorrow morning before heading back home to Cardiff. I'll be doing a fairly big update in my journal tomorrow about everything :)
> 
> aww thank you :) As soon as I find out anything I'll update :hugs:
> 
> And Congrats to your OH! What degree did he get? And what job? :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'll keep you in my thoughts until then, and of course I really hope everything is okay :hugs:

Thank you! He now has a BSc in Accounting and Finance - he got a first! He'll be working in an accountancy and training there to become a chartered accountant. We're all so proud of him and despite what his parents think, none more-so than me!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Wow how can someone's parents NOT be proud of that?! A first in an account degree - just hows how HARD he actually worked to achieve something for himself and also in a way that benefits you, Charlie and Ruby.


----------



## Babyface179

Hi all, I poked my head in a few months ago when I found out I was expecting. Now that my due date is creeping up on me (August 27th) I have some specific questions I was hoping you could help me with and I hope you don't mind if I become a bit more involved here as I am sure I am going to be desperate for the support and advice. This pregnancy was not planned (I am meant to be infertile) and I found the first few months after the birth of my first extremely difficult so I am a bit concerned as to how I will cope. Plus I can only take 4 months maternity leave so I feel I will need to get a lot established before I can return to work without fretting too much. 

Anyhoo, for now can you give me any advice as to how and if I should prepare my 13 month old son for the arrival of a new baby brother (he will be 14 months almost to the day when the new one is born). So far we haven't told him anything as I don't think he will understand. My son will continue to go to the childminders during the week whilst I am on maternity leave (he LOVES his childminder) as I thought everything should try and stay as normal as possible for him but if you have any experience as to preparing him for a baby brother, or how we go about introducing him etc I would appreciate it. 

On a more practical level, can anyone recommend a good changing bag that will be big enough and that can be purchased in the UK? 

Thanks in advance all.


----------



## x Michelle x

I'll reply properly to you later baby face once kids are in bed :)
Charlie, how was the scan? Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Just got back from the hospital! Fetal cardiologist thinks it's just calcification of tissue and nothing to be worried about. It should have disappeared before she's born. I don't need anymore scans at Kings, but may need a couple more at my hospital but by the looks of it she's ABSOLUTELY fine :) Heard her heartbeat loads too!! :)


----------



## mum_erin

So so pleased to hear that Charlie!


----------



## x Michelle x

Fab news Charlie! Bet you feel like a weight has been lifted!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thanks ladies! Yes it has - still need to check on it after she's born BUT we're still low risk (at the moment!), and the she really didn't think I have anything to be worried about! :) 

How are you all? :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Amazing news Charlie, thank god. :wohoo:

Erin - congrats go your oh, I've read your journal but haven't had time to post.

Will reply more later.x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Babyface, I stuck with my normal changing bag (yummy mummy) and bought my oldest a backpack, she loves it and knows it has just her stuff inside! If I'm poppy out I shove a few of my eldest nappies in the changing bag so I only have 1! I don't find carrying 2 bags a big deal as I don't go anywhere without a buggy do always have somewhere to put them.

We bought p a dolly when she was 10months, we'd kiss, cuddle feed the dolly etc, I also told her there was a baby in my belly, I'd ask her to kiss it etc, then when z was born it took a few weeks for her to stop kissing my belly and start kissing z instead! Mind you poppy is very advanced for her age (Hv says more like 2+) so she may have understanded more than another 1yr old.x


----------



## mum_erin

Babyface, I have the iCandy Peach with the changing bag and it's perfect. I responded to a topic earlier and the poster asked similar things to what you've asked, so I've copied and pasted my reply here!

Charlie has been in a routine since a few weeks old, and sleeps for 12 hours at night, plus has an afternoon nap so we imagined bringing a new baby into his life wouldn't be too difficult for him as he was already in a really good routine. Unfortunately Ruby joined us 5 weeks too soon and spent 33 days in the NICU, so that was (naturally) very hard. For us, we couldn't explain to Charlie that Ruby was his sister as her arrival was not how we had planned it to be and introducing them was not as we had hoped.

While he had no understanding of his sister prior to her arrival, we told him Ruby was in my tummy and we frequently made reference to her, so he became familiar with her name etc. I also got him a book about becoming a big brother, which he loved and still loves to have read to him, and when reading it we would talk about Ruby. We also showed him some of her things (moses basket, clothes etc), because while he didn't really understand what we were talking about, we wanted to familiarise him with everything relating to her. We also bought her a pink teddy which we were planning on giving Charlie to give to her. He has the same one in blue and so we hoped by him having the same one, he'd be able understand that really she isn't a small alien joining our family! :haha: As I said, she came a little bit too early but at 4 days, he proudly handed over the pink bear, shouting "WooBear" as he did it (which is Ruby's bear for those of you who don't speak 'Charlie' ;) ) and at 33 days we brought her home where they have honestly been almost inseparable since!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lydia- that's exactly how I felt at first, my heart crumbled everytime I couldnt give poppy the attention she was use to! It literally lasted a few weeks though, I kept lots of books to read to her whilst I was feeding, or I'd put her favourite programme on the tv.

Zac's only 2 months and things are already so settled! They go to bed at the same now do I get my evenings child free! I also get everything ready for the next day, clothes out, Brekkie, lunch made, changing bags refilled and I find it really helps!

Hang in there I promise it gets easier.xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Afm: Poppy is doing great, she's so happy and such a good lil girl she makes being a mum the easier thing in the world!

Zac has had constant problems, milk intolerance, colic, reflux, the lump on his spine is stil being monitored avd now he has a growing haemangioma right next to his eye that needs close attention! He spent 10 hours a day screaming until we finally got prescribed ranitidine last Monday, my god he's like a different baby, so happy and smoky, it's amazing and upsetting to know how much pain he actually must have been in! He's lost weight over the last few weeks though due to so much puking so I've got to take him back to the drs yet again!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Sassy_TTC said:


> Babyface, I stuck with my normal changing bag (yummy mummy) and *bought my oldest a backpack, she loves it and knows it has just her stuff inside! *If I'm poppy out I shove a few of my eldest nappies in the changing bag so I only have 1! I don't find carrying 2 bags a big deal as I don't go anywhere without a buggy do always have somewhere to put them.

That is a BRILLIANT idea! Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Sassy_TTC said:


> Afm: Poppy is doing great, she's so happy and such a good lil girl she makes being a mum the easier thing in the world!
> 
> Zac has had constant problems, milk intolerance, colic, reflux, the lump on his spine is stil being monitored avd now he has a growing haemangioma right next to his eye that needs close attention! He spent 10 hours a day screaming until we finally got prescribed ranitidine last Monday, my god he's like a different baby, so happy and smoky, it's amazing and upsetting to know how much pain he actually must have been in! He's lost weight over the last few weeks though due to so much puking so I've got to take him back to the drs yet again!!

Must be a second baby thing - think Michelle said she had problems with her second too! Henry also had colic, silent reflux, constant colds, urine infection, chest infection etc. Like to keep us on our toes! Ranitidine is amazing - we found it worked so well, but just remember as his weight increases the dosage should increase too. One Dr we went too didn't believe in Silent reflux and when I asked about his dosage he told me to give him a lower amount. Tried it - he SCREAMED again. So we just upped it a little bit every time he gained a considerable amount of weight. We also were lucky in that when we weaned him (we were advised to wean by 4 months because of it) - he turned into a different baby and by 6 months was completely off meds. Hoping this is the same for you :hugs: 

What did they think the lump on his spine was? And what's a haemangioma? Poor little man - he's really going through it at hte moment :(


----------



## x Michelle x

Yip, Hayden had silent reflux.... But my doctor was very good and I got ranitidine and carobel straight away... Luckily hs reflux went after 4 weeks! I'm assuming it was cos he was 2 weeks early and he just wasn't quite cooked enough :) I'm weaning early as he just never seems satisfied despite being on hungry milk! Poor wee zac, hopefully everything will sort itself out :(


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Charlie - I wish it was just a 2nd baby thing, poppy had milk intolerance, colic and reflux too! She was blue lighted to hospital at 5.5 weeks as she had got horrible dehydrated! My babies love giving me stress! I know all about the reflux meds and weight, Zac's just on ranitidine ATM, poppy had domperodone (sp) aswel!

There not quite sure what the lump is made from, it's superficial though and isnt attached to his actual spine, just sitting above it! It's being closely monitored at the hospital.

Call me crazy? But I'm already thinking of having another 1. I had always said no way, talk some sense into me :rofl:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Haemangioma, also know as strawberry birthmark!


Haemangiomas near the eye can have long-term effects on a child&#8217;s vision, so need to be checked by a specialist eye doctor (ophthalmologist). The haemangioma can press on the eyeball, causing it to go slightly out of shape, affecting how images are focused on the retina, which in turn alters the messages sent to the brain from the eye.

If the haemangioma gets in the way of a child&#8217;s field of vision, a condition called &#8216;lazy eye&#8217; (amblyopia) can develop because the brain will filter out the image from the lazy eye and will rely instead on the image produced on the retina from the &#8216;good&#8217; eye.

Over time, the lazy eye loses the ability to see accurately. It is treated by forcing the brain to use the lazy eye instead of relying on the &#8216;good eye&#8217;. This is usually done by covering up the good eye or blurring its vision with eye drops. This forces the brain to use the lazy eye and over time, the vision usually improves.

Haemangiomas that are blocking vision may need treatment with steroid medicines, given either as a liquid by mouth or in certain cases, as an injection directly into the haemangioma.


----------



## Babyface179

Thanks so much for the suggestions. I love the back pack idea and I have ordered a boy dolly now so he can feed his dolly, whilst I feed the LO (not sure what that'll look like if I am more succssful at breast feeding this time!) etc and a Big Brother book. We are moving house this week so once we are settled I will set the moses basket up and get DS used to seeing LO's things around the house. Thanks for the input. 

Congratulations CharlieKeys on scan.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Sassy_TTC said:


> Charlie - I wish it was just a 2nd baby thing, poppy had milk intolerance, colic and reflux too! She was blue lighted to hospital at 5.5 weeks as she had got horrible dehydrated! My babies love giving me stress! I know all about the reflux meds and weight, Zac's just on ranitidine ATM, poppy had domperodone (sp) aswel!
> 
> There not quite sure what the lump is made from, it's superficial though and isnt attached to his actual spine, just sitting above it! It's being closely monitored at the hospital.
> 
> Call me crazy? But I'm already thinking of having another 1. I had always said no way, talk some sense into me :rofl:

Ahh yeah sorry Sassy - I forgot you've said before she had reflux so of course you'd know all about the meds :dohh: Hope you didn't think I was being a miss know it all etc lol :) 

Nah def not crazy :haha:


----------



## KellyC75

You Girls are great :hugs: & I only wish I had more time to get on here :friends:

Congrats on the positive scan news charliekeys :thumbup:

Congrats on the new baby lydiarose :baby:

Sorry if im missing other important things :flower:

Life is so hectic right now for us :loopy: Putting house on market in next week or so & planning our move from Australia back to the UK! :plane: :baby::baby: :wacko:


----------



## x Michelle x

I can't imagine how hectic it is in your house just now Kelly!
My OH loves Metallica so I bought a tshirt for Tabitha, how cute is this...
https://i1163.photobucket.com/albums/q544/xmichelle1981x/820a0bd7.jpg


----------



## Sassy_TTC

^^^^ cutest thing ever, she's adorable.

We need a pics of everyone's bubbas, don't think I've seen many!

No Charlie, don't be silly I didn't think that at all!
Ps you'll have to let me know how hard it is having 3!x


----------



## daddiesgift

Hope you ladies are well we are getting settled in back in America! 

Did any of you ladies get varicose veins during pregnancy? :( with my son I got two small ones on leg now it seems every week I have a new huge bulgy vein popping out in my legs or thighs :nope: I'm only 25!! This is not a good sign. My mother has them horribly but she is almost sixty. I did some online research and it said they come out a lot in pregnancy. 

I wouldn't take back my son or this baby to have nice smooth legs again, I just wish I had the money to fix them, and my breasts, and stretch marks


----------



## Babyface179

Love the Metallica t-shirt. I need to get one for my son.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Love that t-shirt - your little girl is ADORABLE! :)

These are my terrors! :) The pics were taken at the end of May but are the only decent pics I have on the laptop at the minute :)
 



Attached Files:







Henry - party.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 3









stephen - party.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Saphira

I'd like to join! :) 
I have a 7 month old daughter and I'm 13 weeks pregnant with my second. :cloud9: There will be a 13 month age gap between these two.


----------



## YoungNImum

hey mamas an newbies :)

my girlies are fab, making my job as a mummy really enjoyable!

Sassy iv been thinking of TTC next year aswell. i was determinded i wasnt having anymore but well see how things go i guess.

love the t-shirt, your little girl is super cute x


----------



## YoungNImum

iv been getting better at crochet baby hats iv made 2 in the past 2days and now on my third but a puff stitch ill post some pics soon x


----------



## x Michelle x

Aww thanks everyone, I got it off eBay :) 
Charlie, your little men are too adorable!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

My babies 

https://i331.photobucket.com/albums/l474/cas_cas83/c9586269.jpg


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Zac

https://i331.photobucket.com/albums/l474/cas_cas83/24a30ff7.jpg

Poppy

https://i331.photobucket.com/albums/l474/cas_cas83/e2b30c43.jpg


----------



## x Michelle x

Aww sassy, they are adorable!! We have a lot of cute children in here :)


----------



## KellyC75

Aww ~ Just love them, seeing Brothers & Sisters together is adorable :cloud9:

Would anyone be interested in joining a facebook group ~ 'Little ones close in Age'? :coffee:


----------



## oboeverity

May I join you? A but late, but my boys are fifteen months apart; ted was six months when we fell with Willem, totally planned. Now, they're just two, and almost ten months, and they love love love each other, and I love having them so close in age! Xx


----------



## oboeverity

And yes, a FB group would be fab!


----------



## x Michelle x

Hi oboeverity :) welcome!
I'd join one Kel :)


----------



## Babyface179

I would join a FB group.


----------



## Babyface179

Cuuuutttteeee kids.......


----------



## CharlieKeys

Sassy - Poppy and Zac are gorgeous! :) 


Kelly - I'd be up for joining one :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I know i haven't posted in here much, but I'd join a fb group too :)

Also, question for you ladies....I'm worried about how I am going to be able reach over to get Connor in and out of his crib when I am huge in a few months...is it really that bad? Am I over thinking it? Any tips? Thanks ladies! :flower:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hopefully, by that point he'll be able to stand up and you can pick him up :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Thanks :) He can stand up now and usually stands up when I pick him up, so I guess it is putting him down that I'm more worried about? He's usually almost asleep by the time i put him down, so very floppy and I have to reach down to lay him down. Though I suppose this may change as he gets older?


----------



## CharlieKeys

It's awkward with a huge bump, but I think you just forget the bump is there - I sort of just slide Henry down if that makes sense? :)


----------



## Mrs. AJ

I'm sure I'm over thinking it! And as the bump grows I'll probably just get used to it and forget about it like you said :)


----------



## mum_erin

I can't believe my little Ruby is 4 months old! Where does time go?!

How are you all doing? :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Crazy huh, Zac's 2 months today! Has flown by!

I'm okay ta, Zac's sleeping like a dream and goes to bed at 19:30 so I've for my evening back.

How are you and kiddies?x


----------



## CharlieKeys

I hate but love how quick the newborn stage goes. I love how they start learning how to do things and gain a personality BUT I hate how they're not so little and diddy anymore. Goes tooooo quick!!!

I'm good thanks - walking is getting harder now, as in I walk into town, the park and back home again etc, sit down and when I try to stand my hips and lower back kill :-/ We also took Stephen's dummy away today - just went cold turkey. HV said she was worried his speech isn't 'clear' yet - but he's not even 2 yet?! He can say words and does try to put sentences together, but she thinks it's time to get rid for the benefit of his teeth and for his speech. Not going to lie but taking it away has improved his speech already .. in just one day - he's speaking more, making an effort to say things etc. Just dreaded bedtime, as he is so dependent on it, but we had 15 minutes crying before he just settled down. . . . may have a long night ahead of us yet ;)

How are you Erin? 

sassy - yay to evening time :)


----------



## mum_erin

We're good here! Charlie, Ruby and I went to a local school's summer fete today which was a lot of fun. The school has a pre-school/nursery and we're considering sending Charlie there after Christmas just for a morning a week. We think he could benefit from being in that kind of environment so I went to the fete today really to check out the nursery :haha: We haven't decided on anything yet, just keeping our ideas open, but it scares me how quickly they do grow up. Ruby is 4 months and Charlie's almost 19 months! Wow, crazy!

I hope taken Stephen's dummy away is a fairly smooth process Charlie. Let us know how his first night goes!

Those of you considering having another one aren't crazy at all! We considered it (for a few days anyway :haha: ) before recently deciding we're not going to have anymore. My best friend is now expecting a baby so I'm sure I'll be broody again before I know it! :haha:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hope all goes well tonight Charlie, we're also going to be taking poppys dummy away from her in just 1 month, she looks too big got it now! It stays in her cot though and shes only aloud it for nap and bedtime, I'm still dreading it though as she really loves it!

Erin - we've also decided the same but part if me would love another although physically I know my body could never cope!x


----------



## mum_erin

We're set on not having any more and we're both happy with the decision we made. Of course never say never, though the earliest we'd consider having another one would be when I have finished University, which would be 2016 if I did go to Uni next year. Who knows what'll happen in the future though!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Never say Never Erin! ;) 


So far so good ... he went down after 15 minutes of crying for it and he's still asleep *fingers crossed* - just worried about what to do if he wakes up at 3am crying for it?! :shrug: The HV said you need to be the one who has the confidence to just do it and not give in, but hearing him cry for it broke my heart because I felt like I was being mean. Rationally, there is no way that's mean, it is for HIS benefit in the end and all kids cry because of something they're not allowed to have - but it's still sad :( Means he's growing up too lol 

How's everyone's evening been?


----------



## mum_erin

I'm glad there have been no problems so far, I have my fingers crossed that things stay that way! He may actually forget about his dummy in a few days, just remember to stick at it.

Our evening has been nice and peaceful! I made OH watch Bridesmaids, which he didn't enjoy surprisingly :haha: 

Really random question but are any of you raising your children in an area your not from? That makes no sense, I'll explain what I mean. OH and I are from London, we have a 'general English accent', not distinctively a London accent or anything and we are now raising our children in Cardiff. Me and Ben are now wondering what accent Charlie and Ruby are going to end up with!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I doubt it now ... just gave in - he woke up really crying and coughing, so I gave it to him. To be honest he has done so well today 8.30am - 11.15pm with no dummy. That's a HUGE step for him, and he did settle to sleep without one. 

You'll probably find they have a mixture. Like when they start talking it will be your accent, but when tehy go to school, it will start to sound more welsh. My mum and Dad are from Sheffield and moved down to Essex before we were born - mum said when we went to playschool, our accent was very northern, but socialising with Essex children - our accents are more Essex than northern, but it is a bit of a mix sometimes. (not Amy child's essex lol),


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Don't worry about giving on Charlie, like you said he done really well not having it all day! How's he doing today?

I never in thought of that Erin, will be weird for you if your children have a welsh accent?x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yeah really good again - He started to go down without it but hten kept shouting out for it , and woke Henry up so gave it to him again. But he doesn't ask for it during the day just night. If I can eliminate it from his nap and then bedtime I think that's better than just removing it all together. I dunno - what do you think? :shrug: Someone said cut the tips off the end so all he's sucking is air and he'll soon just not ask for them at all?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wish I had some advice but im dreading taking pops away, she only has it for bed and naps so I'll take it away at Naptime first then see how we go!x


----------



## YoungNImum

i join a group aswell kelly, im on fb more then here tbh :flower:


----------



## mum_erin

Sassy, I suppose it'd be weird if they do have a Welsh accent, though our accents may change over time. It's not something we'd ever thought about until last night, and now we're picturing ourselves having children who sound like the Welsh ones in Gavin and Stacey :haha:

Charlie, I think removing it slowly is a better idea. It's good that he didn't ask for it during the day! Hopefully the transition to having no dummy will be fairly smooth.

It occurred to OH and I earlier that we're meant to be getting married in nine months and literally haven't started thinking about a single thing. Oh dear!


----------



## CharlieKeys

wow 9 months will FLY by ... think how quick pregnancy went lol! What sort of wedding are you wanting - big, small, just family etc etc? :) Any ideas on the style of dress?

We went to my brother's girlfriend's 21st bbq today - was not impressed. Her brother's were swearing in front of them constantly, they all smoked in front of them, one of the brother's kept telling Stephen ethat everything was a 'snake' ... so he got all confused etc. Am proper fuming at it all, but they enjoyed themselves because tehy had no idea what was going on. What's up with some people :shrug:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahh your avatar pic is soooo cute youngmum.xx


----------



## YoungNImum

picture of Rosalie :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







396032_10150930413811541_1480743084_a[1].jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 0









487671_10150930301926541_1281457205_n[1].jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Grrr how rude Charlie, that would really get my back up! Some people ay.

Erin - 9 months will go soooo quickly, I planned my wedding in 4 months and it was STRESS!

Lol I was just watching Gavin and Stacey, imagine if they come home from school and say "what's occurring mum" :rofl:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wow her eyes are gorgeous, she looks so dinky, what does she weigh now? She sleeping well? Any rountine yet?x


----------



## YoungNImum

My eldest :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







480471_10150923100451541_980338930_n[1].jpg
File size: 46.4 KB
Views: 1









552166_10150914174411541_871079410_n[1].jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CharlieKeys

Your two girls are gorgeous! :)


----------



## YoungNImum

Sassy_TTC said:


> Wow her eyes are gorgeous, she looks so dinky, what does she weigh now? She sleeping well? Any rountine yet?x

she last got weighed at 48days 9lb :thumbup: was ment to get her weighed on the 17th july when she was getting her injections but hv was running late. she a fantastic sleeper, gets her last bottle at 8:00 and thats her till 7:30-8:00 in the morning, then she gets her day bottles every 4hours, when she not drinking or sleeping she just smiles her little head of :cloud9: x


----------



## YoungNImum

Thank you charlie :) x


----------



## mum_erin

Probably a very small wedding as we don't know a lot of people! :haha: I'm now looking at wedding venues but we have no idea if we're having it in Cardiff, London or bloody Timbucktoo! We definitely haven't thought this through. We decided to get married on May 4th next year which is our six year anniversary together and it'd be a year after we got engaged, but we only picked that date because it was our anniversary and happened to fall on a Saturday - brilliant, or so we thought! We really don't want the stress of raising a toddler, a baby and planning a wedding in nine months!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wow lucky you, she's sleeping right through already? I'm jealous!

Zac weighs 13lb already :rofl:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Will you get married in church or pick a be he that does everything in one place? Finding the venue is obviously the main thing, then of course your dress.x


----------



## mum_erin

We'll probably go for a venue that does it all, as neither of us are religious nor have we been christened/baptised, so not sure if we can get married in a church anyway. 

To those of you who are married, what type of venue did you get married in?

Charlie, sorry to hear about the troubles at the BBQ. Some people are just awful aren't they?


----------



## YoungNImum

mum_erin said:


> Probably a very small wedding as we don't know a lot of people! :haha: I'm now looking at wedding venues but we have no idea if we're having it in Cardiff, London or bloody Timbucktoo! We definitely haven't thought this through. We decided to get married on May 4th next year which is our six year anniversary together and it'd be a year after we got engaged, but we only picked that date because it was our anniversary and happened to fall on a Saturday - brilliant, or so we thought! We really don't want the stress of raising a toddler, a baby and planning a wedding in nine months!

congrats have you been dress searching yet x



Sassy_TTC said:


> Wow lucky you, she's sleeping right through already? I'm jealous!
> 
> Zac weighs 13lb already :rofl:

she started to sleep through about 5weeks old :happydance: she loves her milk!! x


----------



## YoungNImum

:O your 2 boys are thespit of eah other they are gorg! x


----------



## x Michelle x

Hayden loves his milk too, except he has to drink it all night too! Well it's just a dream feed about 11 then 1 more bottle between 2-4... But that's him 6-6:30 ish generally. He was 18,15 4 weeks ago, god knows what he is now!


----------



## mum_erin

YoungNImum - not at all! We've only just realised how close the wedding supposedly is so now we're starting to panic haha. We haven't announced the date to anyone as we'd actually decided on it on a whim, so it can be changed without a problem thankfully!


----------



## YoungNImum

x Michelle x said:


> Hayden loves his milk too, except he has to drink it all night too! Well it's just a dream feed about 11 then 1 more bottle between 2-4... But that's him 6-6:30 ish generally. He was 18,15 4 weeks ago, god knows what he is now!

i used to give rosalie a feed at 12, then at 5wks decided to let her sleep through from her 8feed an thats when she started to sleep right through x



mum_erin said:


> YoungNImum - not at all! We've only just realised how close the wedding supposedly is so now we're starting to panic haha. We haven't announced the date to anyone as we'd actually decided on it on a whim, so it can be changed without a problem thankfully!

ohh thats got to be amazing trying on loads of beautiful dress's! x


----------



## YoungNImum

sassy your kiddies are stunning aswell love zac's pink suit mr cool! x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

mum_erin said:


> We'll probably go for a venue that does it all, as neither of us are religious nor have we been christened/baptised, so not sure if we can get married in a church anyway.
> 
> To those of you who are married, what type of venue did you get married in?
> 
> Charlie, sorry to hear about the troubles at the BBQ. Some people are just awful aren't they?

We got married in an old barn, and had the meal/reception all there too, there was also loads of rooms for people to stay over so it was perfect! 

When you gonna start dress shopping? Most people love it, I hated it!x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

YoungNImum said:


> sassy your kiddies are stunning aswell love zac's pink suit mr cool! x

Lol, he is an Essex boy after all :rofl:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Morning girls, 

Did you all have a good night? We did, Zac only woke at 1, so glad were down to 1 feed a night now but to be honest he doesn't even take much, maybe 3ozs so he's definately not really hungry!

Any plans today? We're off to see the olympic torch.xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Morrrrning! I went to bed late last night (OH didn't et in from work until about half 12ish). Then I found Stephen was asleep in there (cheeky monkey!), so we had to sleep with him all night and Henry woke up at half 6 ... *yaaaaaaawn!* Not sure what we're going to do today - maybe avoid the MIL lol

oooh where is it today Sassy?


Yaaaay Zac!! he'll be sttn before you know it!


----------



## x Michelle x

Well I didn't dream feed Hayden last night, he was down at 6:30, woke at 8&10 but just for a quick cuddle and a dummy. Didnt wake for a feed 5oz til 4:30 and slept til 7:30! Will definitely not dream feed him tonight again I think!


----------



## daddiesgift

What is a dream feed? Just where baby wakes to eat at night?


----------



## x Michelle x

When you basically pick them up when they are asleep and feed them! Worked wonders with Tabitha, not so much with Hayden!


----------



## StarBound

Mine are 18 months apart , a boy and a girl :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

We saw the torch in hornchurch, it was a really fun day out with loads going on!

Dream feeding hasn't worked for Zac either, worked a treat for pops though!

Hope you've all had a good day, Monday tomorrow booooooo!x


----------



## mum_erin

Welcome StarBound :wave:

Has everyone had a good weekend?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hello starbound, how you finding having 2 under 2? Any tips?x


----------



## daddiesgift

Oh no no I won't be waking baby to eat lol needs to be other way around. I listened to a lactation consultant tell me I needed to feed my son every two hours even if sleeping back fired and he woke day and night for 6 weeks straight every two hours. I literally felt I was going insane never sleeping. So from them on and with new baby I'll just feed on demand


----------



## x Michelle x

You don't wake them.... The point is to get more milk into then in the hope they will sleep longer. Most babies will quite happily drink a bottle whilst sound o :)


----------



## mum_erin

Has anyone ever been to Centre Parcs? If so, what was it like and what did you think? Would you go back again? I thought I'd ask in here before posting a thread about it


----------



## CharlieKeys

I dream fed both boys and I feel it did help! Henry was A LOT harder to wean off the dream feed though! 

Ooh Erin - I'd love to to go centre parcs! My friend and ehr whole family and her little girl have just been recently, and it looked amazing!


----------



## mum_erin

I haven't dream fed Charlie or Ruby, it seems like it works for a lot of people which is obviously a really good thing!

Charlie - they've got some autumn breaks for £350. We're considering just a weekend away in November time but nothing is set in stone yet. Just looking for now, and taking a break from wedding planning!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I say doooo it! :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Book it, it's brilliant and really family friendly! We went in February with friends and we're going back in september with the in-laws! Also booked for march next year!

What one you going to?x


----------



## mum_erin

Closest one to us is Longleat Forest in Wiltshire. It looks amazing so I think we're going to book something soon! :happydance:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

That's the one I went to in February, was really nice, accommodation was amazing.x


----------



## YoungNImum

Miss Rosalie has sleep a solid 8-8- 2nights in a row now, an is now taking 7oz. 
i really need to get my ass into gear and book are family photoshoot but its finding a day that suits us both, ill get round to it i will :\

x


----------



## KellyC75

oboeverity said:


> May I join you? A but late, but my boys are fifteen months apart; ted was six months when we fell with Willem, totally planned. Now, they're just two, and almost ten months, and they love love love each other, and I love having them so close in age! Xx

Just what I needed to read this morning :thumbup:

Im finding my 2 hard going at the moment :baby::baby: 19 months & 5 months


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Does anyone wish away the time? Mine are 13 months and 2 months, my eldest is at a fantastic age, she's talking more and more, really understands and is able to communicate with me and she's so funny, I love it! I can't wait until Zac is older so he can play etc, I was never a fan of the baby stage but seeing how much they develop makes me want to wish it away more!!


----------



## KellyC75

Sassy_TTC said:


> Does anyone wish away the time? Mine are 13 months and 2 months, my eldest is at a fantastic age, she's talking more and more, really understands and is able to communicate with me and she's so funny, I love it! I can't wait until Zac is older so he can play etc, I was never a fan of the baby stage but seeing how much they develop makes me want to wish it away more!!

My 19 month old is still not talking & its so frustrating for both her & me! :wacko: So, I just wish she would learn to talk!! 

I am defo wishing that my 5 month old could sit up, so at least she could play with toys a little easier, but other than that....Im VERY happy for her to stay a cutey bum baby for ages longer :baby::cloud9:


----------



## CharlieKeys

I do and I don't. I want them to stay cute and little forever because teenagers and older kids scare me these days, but at the same time I want them to be old enough to do more stuff with and talk to me etc. :)


----------



## fifi-folle

Sorry I don't post in here very often but wanted your opinion. DS will be 14/15 months old when his little sister arrives and we're wondering whether to get him a present from his sister. If he was a bit older we definitely would but we wonder if he's too young to get it. 
Also did you read new baby type books with your LO to prepare them, again I think he's too young to get it.
Can't believe DD will be here in 8-12 weeks!


----------



## mum_erin

There's almost 15 months between my two and we got Charlie a present from Ruby. Nothing exciting or remotely expensive, just some play building blocks as well as a book from Amazon about becoming a big brother. We also got Ruby a pink teddy (Charlie has the same one in blue), which we got Charlie to 'give' to Ruby. Charlie loves the book we got him, even now, so I don't think he's too young at all. 

How have you all been? Did you watch the Olympic opening ceremony?


----------



## CharlieKeys

We'll be getting something for the boys from Phoebe and vice versa. Henry will be around 15 months if she arrives around her DD and not before, and even now we tell him there's a baby in my belly. Henry has no real clue, but Stephen has some sort of understanding. I think we're going to get the boys to make a bear from build a bear to give to Phoebe when they first meet her .. and not sure what to get her to them :shrug:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh and the opening ceremony! Yes!! How amazing was it! Apart from Paul McCartney *yaaawn*


----------



## x Michelle x

Woo hoo ladies guess who I'd out? In a gay bar? In bare feet? Dancing her arse off....???


----------



## KellyC75

x Michelle x said:


> Woo hoo ladies guess who I'd out? In a gay bar? In bare feet? Dancing her arse off....???

Errmmmm, Kylie Minogue??? :shrug::dance::rofl:


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: urm ...... I dunno who?! ;)


----------



## x Michelle x

Me! What a fab night! And I slept til 10 and got a full English cooked for me :) head only a little sore today.....


----------



## KellyC75

x Michelle x said:


> Me! What a fab night! And I slept til 10 and got a full English cooked for me :) head only a little sore today.....

Glad you had a great nite & morning breakfast :winkwink: 

Much deserved :flower:

Hope the head eases soon though :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww Glad you had a good night!! :) :) What is a night out again?! lol

and a full English ... SHARE!! hmmm bacon


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hi everyone :D Just happened to stumble upon this thread. I've been crazy busy, but once in a while I get time to sit n browse/chat lol.

Anyways, I'm a mother of 4. I have a 13 yr old...and then I got crazy and broody lol..Now have a 21 month old and twin 8 month olds! They are 13 months apart. 3 under 2..now thats fun :haha:


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hi: 

What's it like having 3 under 2??


----------



## mum_erin

Afternoon ladies!

Welcome PeaceLoveBaby :wave: Wow, twins, that must've been a surprise!

How are we all? We're having a lazy day today after a busy week. Tiddlywinks are asleep, might even have a nap myself!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hiii Erin! :) Lazy days are the best :) :) 

I've been busy today :( So got home at 3.15pm (left the flat at 9am!!!) and literally lay on my bed and felt so ill. I can hardly move now from walking about a lot and driving and just ache all over :( Luckily, my OH was off


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Hello!

What's it like? Feels like a neverending daycare job :haha:

It's lovely tho really. The newborn/non-sleeping stage was beyond difficult and I was convinced I had lost my mind a few times then. But now that sleep training has worked and they have settled into our little (well, big) family..life is good :) The 21 month old is a bit jealous here and there, but I try to spend quality time with her. SHE isn't sleeping well but never has. :(

Nice to meet yall :) !!!


----------



## KellyC75

CharlieKeys said:


> Hiii Erin! :) Lazy days are the best :) :)
> 
> I've been busy today :( So got home at 3.15pm (left the flat at 9am!!!) and literally lay on my bed and felt so ill. I can hardly move now from walking about a lot and driving and just ache all over :( Luckily, my OH was off

:hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey girls,

Erin - Howe the wedding plans coming along?

Charlie - I hope you got a decent nights sleep after your busy day yesterday.

Kelly - Hows it going with the move? Can't even imagine how much you've got to do, moving in the same country is bad enough!

Kitty - I saw your thread in the toddler section and just wanted you to know that I'm thinking of you and lil finley, I hope his appointment comes through quickly so you can get this all put behind you.

AFM: we are all doing well, I'd say I'm only having 1 bad day out of 7 now which is pretty good I think, I've lost over 3 stone of my baby weight and just have a other stone to lose, I know I'll feel so much happier once I've lost it as carrying extra weight makes me miserable!!
We've booked our first family holiday to Cyprus next may and I cannot wait already, we're having a mini break to centreparcs in September also! 
We're having the children christened together in October or November, we have out meeting at the church next month then we can get it all booked!
AND in more exciting news, we put in an offer on a house yesterday and it was accepted :wohoo:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Mummy question- what age (if you did) did you use cc/CIO? I have never ever had to do it with poppy but I have a feeling it'll be different with Zac! I know it's a long way off but I need to fully prepare/understand if it ever comes to that! X


----------



## CharlieKeys

Sassy ... we never had to do it with Stephen, but Henry got so used to screaming between 7pm - midnight everynight that we had no choice as we knew it was for attention by that point. We started at 4/5 months. I KNOW they say don't do it before 6 months, but when it worked (after a week), he started having proper naps rather than 10 minute cat naps and started going to bed at a decent time .. it worked for us and he turned from a really angry baby to a happy little boy - so for us it was worth it. 

WOW 3 stone!!! That's amazing! :) and yaaaaaay for teh holiday/house/christening!! SOunds like you've got an exciting year ahead of you! :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thanks Charlie, it's good to hear some positive stories re cc, I do hope it doesn't come to that though!!

Yep busy exciting year ahead, one that doesn't involve pregnancy and newborns for once :rofl:


----------



## CharlieKeys

I never wanted to do it either - but we had run out of ideas, so we both agreed to try it and if after a week it hadn't worked to find another solution. I know a few mum's who had a baby the same time as Henry from here who I talk to regularly did it too, and they also had success from doing it. It just depends on the baby really. :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

How exactly did you do it?xx


----------



## x Michelle x

we did CIO when Tabitha was 8 months. she went from sleeping and self settling to not even going into her bed and i was having to go to bed at 9pm and have her lie beside me wriggling and playing til she fell asleep... this went on for 3 weeks and being pregnant i needed her to be back into her own bed and routine!
If we went into re-settle her it only made her worse so we basically muted the monitor.... we can hear her from downstairs tho, we aren't completely heartless!
20mins one night, 10 the next, few mins on the 3rd night then completely back to normal!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Urm we went in every 5 minutes, calmed him down and left... then after 2 days it went to 10 minutes and the maximum is 15 minutes. If he started crying as we walked out, the 5 minutes started again ... by day 7, he took a couple of minutes crying then straight to sleep and now he's pretty much the same (but not crying!). We still have to use it occasionally, but other than that he goes down really well :)


----------



## x Michelle x

i sound really cruel! :devil:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

You don't at all Michelle! I'd rather do that than have a kid that won't sleep!x


----------



## x Michelle x

My thoughts exactly!


----------



## CharlieKeys

You don't sound cruel at all and you should never think that :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Charlie- hows the dummy weaning going with Stephen?x


----------



## mum_erin

Charlie - I hope you're not too tired today and that you were able to get some rest last night.

Sassy - yes, we've been able to sort so much of the wedding! Venue is booked and we've actually got very little left to do! Need to get my dress (though I have found the one I want), best friend's bridesmaids dress (she's due 6 weeks before the wedding - nightmare!), send out invites and look at honeymoons. Aside from that, we're pretty much set. 277 days to go! :happydance: We didn't ever do CIO with Charlie, Ruby sleeps through the night and we haven't had to do with her but I hope some of the other ladies are able to help you :flower:

Michelle - you don't sound cruel at all! 

Don't you just love a bargain? I know I do! We were shopping at ASDA earlier and some nappies had been put in the wrong place and we got almost 300 for £20 :thumbup: Got the tiddylinks weighed today too. 21lbs 5oz and 9lb 3.5oz respectively. Small but healthy!

Almost the weekend, has anyone got anything exciting planned? :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hiii Erin! :) I did get sleep the night before, but last night Stephen decided to be awake from 1am - 5am .... have NO idea why, but then he wouldn't nap today either. MIL has them both tonight as I need to completely clean this flat for our flat inspection on Tuesday - but I'm really really missing them :( 

Also need to wrap the last of Henry's presents up .. MIL had a go at me for getting Stephen a small present to open on his birthday because apparently, they should all open the presents - so Stephen should be able to open Henry's on his birthday and Henry should be able to open Stephen's on Stephen's birthday. I was like SERIOUSLY?! We don't work like that- it isn't Stephen's birthday!! :dohh: I didn't even want to get him a small present to open as I personally don't agree with it, but he's too little to understand right now WHY Henry has presents and he doesn't. 

Erin - that time will FLY by!!!!!!!! Where are you thinking of going on honeymoon? :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I agree Charlie, I don't think the other should get presents when it's not there bday!

Erin - glad all the plans are coming along so quickly! Are you taking the kiddies on honeymoon? Can we have a sneak pic of your dress?x

I have a fab weekend planned, I'm off down to another b&b girls house for a night out, we've met up many times now and are practically best friends. I can't wait for a few drinks.


----------



## CharlieKeys

We have got him one small present because of his age (a backpack) ... but it was the fact she said they should be able to open each other's presents. NOOOO!!!! Next year Stephen won't get a present because hopefully, he'll be able to understand. STupid woman - she does my head in lol..


ahh only just seen your post, urm the dummy weaning is fine during the day .... but rubbish at night. I don't know how to make him sleep without it :shrug: 

ooh have a lovely night tonight! :) :)


----------



## mum_erin

I hadn't ever considered giving another child a present when it their siblings birthday, though as Charlie said, if the 'non-birthday' child doesn't understand why they're getting presents it might make things a bit easier. 

Speaking of birthday's, we're in a bit of a pickle about what to do. Charlie is born on Christmas Eve and he deserves to have presents for his birthday and Christmas, but we're worried that people may just give him one present for both and so he'll only get to celebrate one occasion. We're considering celebrating his birthday at a different point in the year, maybe just a month earlier but as much as in the summer, so he's able to have a party and celebrate with friends as we're imagining people generally aren't available for parties in Christmas week. Does this make sense? Someone I know is born on December 27th and always celebrated her birthday earlier in the year (sometimes in the summer, it changed every year) but she was older so she understood that it wasn't really her birthday then! We don't want to make it confusing for Charlie as he grows up, but we don't want him to miss out either. What would you all do?

Right now we're clueless about the honeymoon! No idea where we want to go and we want to take Charlie and Ruby, or at least we think we do. Neither of us can imagine going away without them but it is our honeymoon, so do we want a week away alone? Ah so hard to decide.

Charlie, have you tried completely not offering the dummy at all at night? 

Attached a pic of the dress I'm hoping to get, though haven't bought it yet :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







Dress.JPG
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mum_erin

The dress is all one colour rather than two as it looks in the pic - the bottom half isn't a champagne colour but is actually white like the stop! Silly website pic doesn't do it justice!


----------



## Mrs. AJ

That's a really beautiful dress Erin!

My birthday is December 28 and when I was really little we used to celebrate in the summer, but then as I got older (probably by the time I was 6 or 7) we just celebrated on the actual day. I never really had parties with school friends though because they usually weren't available then, but it was okay you just sort of get used to it. I always felt that having your birthday near Christmas is special in it's own way anyway.


----------



## CharlieKeys

That dress is GORGEOUS! Wow .. it actually is beautiful :) When do you think you'll buy it?

Me and OH discussed about honeymoons when and if we get married .. and we said although we love the boys to pieces and they are part of us, we'd honeymoon alone as it was our wedding day if that makes sense, and we deserve time as a Mr and Mrs, rather than mum and dad. We even spoke about 7-10 days away for us and then doing something special with the children afterwards. But it's completely up to you and what you feel comfortable doing. :) 

ooh I'd maybe do it a few weeks before - so have a party for him and then you can do your stuff on his birthday and then Christmas. 

Yeah we tried doing it but he wakes up at 2am crying and crying for it. . . . whereas when MIL had him a couple of weeks ago - she said he slept all night and didn't wake up for it :shrug:


----------



## mum_erin

Thank you both, I love it, obviously! Not sure when I'm going to buy it, sooner rather than later I think so probably within the next few weeks. 

Charlie doesn't have any friends so for now, there is no party but he'll be starting nursery after Christmas and so he may begin to have parties with the friends he makes there. We were discussing what to get him for his birthday and that's how the topic of when to celebrate his birthday came up, as we feel like it'd be pointless getting him anything like a scooter or garden toys as it'll be cold and possibly snowing when he gets them so would be useless. Going to look at getting him some gardens toys now as a birthday present, so he can use them while it's summer. Well, supposed to be summer anyway! We'll always make his birthday special we just don't want him to miss out as he grows up. OH and I are both summer babies (born in June and July) so we've always been able to have a party of some sort, but December 24th isn't exactly the ideal birthday party date! 

Charlie, have you tried explaining to Stephen that he's a big boy now and that he doesn't need his dummy? Perhaps mention Henry needing a dummy because he is a baby? I've read that a lot of people make reference to a dummy fairy coming and taking dummies away which could work?


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: well MIL had them last night ... and guess what - the little sod slept all night without a dummy!!!! :shrug: So, he's going down without one tonight. Only problem is with no dummy, he isn't napping now, but he's shattered? They just get complicated the older they get! 

aww Charlie won't miss out :) Plus, you could do his birthday party jsut as the school holidays start when he's at school etc, so he'll always have a party near his birthday :)


----------



## daddiesgift

How do you ladies do it! I dont know if because Im pregnant im more irritated and tired but I think the last few days Ive been one melt down away from having my own melt down!! Just when I think that having two babies wont be so bad dealing with just the one here gets so tiring I dont know how Ill cope. Since Daddy got home last week my son will do everything in his power NOT to nap, or even go to bed at bed time for that matter, which makes for a crying, whiny day..ALL DAY LONG. Tomorrow we are having a "date day" first time ever leaving my son with anyone and I really hope it goes well cause I need a mini break. I have no idea how Ill cope with two babies that wake up at night, and my son is almost a year old shouldnt he be sleeping all night by now with out having to eat? He will maybe once a week but he will wake up at 4am :wacko: 

I also hate feeding time, for some reason his signal he is done eating is throwing food on the floor, at home and out to eat :growlmad: makes me not want to take him out anymore. Half the time he freaks out in the car seat anyways. Sometimes I feel so blessed to have such a good baby but this last week Im going to tear my hair out. It seems the older he gets the more ornery and independent in a bad way.

Sorry ladies Im just in need of a vent before I lose my marbles. I think it would be okay if I was not having #2 now I just think Im going to really lose it when he arrives :cry: As soon as the placenta is out Im going to be requesting my glass of wine and birth control!


----------



## daddiesgift

Mrs. AJ said:


> That's a really beautiful dress Erin!
> 
> My birthday is December 28 and when I was really little we used to celebrate in the summer, but then as I got older (probably by the time I was 6 or 7) we just celebrated on the actual day. I never really had parties with school friends though because they usually weren't available then, but it was okay you just sort of get used to it. I always felt that having your birthday near Christmas is special in it's own way anyway.

I had this same problem as my birthday is December 23rd ..I never got to celebrate at school or with friends since it was always christmas break.


----------



## x Michelle x

Aww daddies gift :hugs: we all have days like that!
Tabitha still throws her stuff on the floor when finished, for lunch she always get a sandwich so it's easy to just grab a dustpan and brush to sweep quickly! Dinner time OH feeds her and she has a spoon to 'feed' herself, makes it much less a battle!
I don't know what to suggest for the sleeping, T was a brill sleeper, except an 8 month blip which CIO worked for. Nowadays she only napS only once 12-2ish and goes to bed at 6... Perhaps you just need to start some sort of sleep training now and be firm with it? Easier said than done tho! And I won't lie, it was so hard when Hayden was born, even though it was only a year ago I had a newborn I'd completely forgotten! But it does get better, and Hayden was so much better/predictable at 4 months... And tbh 4 months flies by, and before you know it they'll both Sttn :)


----------



## YoungNImum

my wee Rosalie has been poorly the past 2 days bless her :( not keeping her milk down and abit gorgy

on a lighter note tho i got there pics taken on thursday altho Rosalie was comfy and was asleep for most of them lol
also my eldest won a photo competition and we are waiting on a £30 hamper full of the companys baby products :D

seems like im loosing more hair that growing at the minute aswell :( 
daddiesgift my daughters birthday is 23rd aswell :D we had a party last year it went well and everyone made it thankfully x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Daddiesgift - he's at the age where he's testing you and seeing where his boundaries are. Ignore the food throwing, and don't make a fuss when cleaning it up etc, because he wants your reaction. I also find Henry food throws if he's full or bored. He can't tell you himself he's full, so his way of communicating with you is to throw it away. Just remove the tray/plate, clean him up and get him out quickly and see if that helps? 

He is also at the age where he could be waking for food for habit ... my friend's LB did that and she said she just offered him watered down milk, then water and he just grew out of hte habit as there was nothing worth waking up for. 

I'm sure all of us can tell you - there are some days we want to pull our hair out - you'll be fine and always have us to rant/moan/cry/laugh with over it all :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Poppy does the same when she's had enough food, I watch for signs that she's getting full now then ask her "are you finished?" she now smiles then I take the food away.x


----------



## mum_erin

daddiesgift, :hugs: Charlie went through a food throwing stage and it was not nice! He was doing it because he'd had enough, but we hadn't responded to him being finished so he'd have a bit of a winge then through whatever he'd left. As others have said, remove the nearby food and that'll stop it.

YoungNImum - well done Eva! I hope Rosalie feels better soon.

I had the implant fitted on Friday and I've just felt awful since. Had a banging headache all day yesterday and I woke up today to an empty house! Of course panic set in (shortly followed by a migraine!) but Ben had taken the tiddlywinks out for the morning to give me a break and chance to rest. I bloody love him. Our wedding is 9 months today! :happydance: I can't believe it. I didn't think it sounded that close until I compared it to a pregnancy - I'd be 1 week pregnant today and conceive next Sunday for a due date based on conception of May 5, 2013. Can you tell I've had a lot of time on my hands today?! :haha:

How are you all? x


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: definitely too much time on your hands!!! 9 months will FLY by! 

and what a lovely hubby to be you have! Are headaches a side affect? Will tehy disappear soon? Hope you feel better :flower:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey girls, how are you all? It's been too quiet it here!!xx


----------



## daddiesgift

We are doing fairly well, busy but bored at the same time? Not sure if thats possible but thats how I feel! I barely get time on the computer anymore and getting on here from my phone is not so fun! My son will be one year old in two weeks! :cry: oh how the time flies, I can believe it looking at him but thinking a year ago I was pregnant with him I cant believe! So much has happened since then with my husband coming home from Afghanistan and us moving from Germany back to America that every week was a count down. Hopefully this next year will be different and time will go slower, leave the littles little longer!

Since we dont have our car yet :nope: and havent really made any friends here for his birthday Im going to make him some cupcakes (not sure he will even eat them but its worth a try!) take him swimming and make his favorite food for his dinner. He LOVES water so I bought some bath toys for his birthday, a little play tent, a shopping cart, a ball pit and a little tool set. :) I hope they come in the mail in time!! 

I better go and check on dinner! Lately I have been NON STOP starving, thank you pregnancy, and really going crazy on apple pie :haha: Ive even been making my own from scratch! Hopefully this passes before I gain 100 pounds!


----------



## you&me

I keep forgetting to log into B&B, we moved house which has been hectic!!


----------



## YoungNImum

Rosalie has her 2nd lot of jabs next tuesdat and iv also made an appointment with the doctor, im unsure about contraception, at first i decided the coil then injection but now iv started to consider the implant. altho my twin went through hell when she got hers in and has 2 periods a month im so unsure any help girls? x


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hi: ladies! :) YoungNImum - we're going for the coil this time around. I was going to get the implant BUT, I've heard a lot of bad things about it so have been put off! 

Sassy - how was your night out the other night?

Ahhh I've got A LOT of pressure down there right now :( She just suddenly went BAMN and dropped and since about 3pm I feel like my insides are trying to push out :-/ I have my midwife appt tomorrow, so hopefully she'll tell me if it's normal this early or not with your 3rd baby :shrug:

Hope everyone is okay :flower:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I wanted the coil but bottled it and stuck with the pill lol!

Night out was good fun, I missed the kids lots though, we're off out again this friday too!!

I had terrible pressure really early with Zac, he was locked avd ready to go from 28weeks!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Did it really last for another 10+ weeks Sassy?! :shock:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yep, I literally felt like his head was hanging out! I had severe SPD and was pretty much bed bound so didn't bother me too much!x


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all my lil ones close in age will both be lil baby girls


----------



## Sassy_TTC

^^^ congratulations.xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hi: bbygurl :)

Sassy - eek that sounds horrible!! I think she's moved up a little bit since I had a bath last night, but still LOW!

How is everyone today? :flower:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yep it was awful and the main reason I won't be having another :-(

We are all good thanks, Poppy's still in bed lazy moo! Zac got up at 7! Nothing planned today as the weather is poo but hopefully we'll get out for a few hours!!

You?x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Henry was up at half 6 - the ratbag! So, just got some washing done, breakfasts and need to get them ready as I have a midwife appointment at half 10. OH is off today, so hoping we get to do something rather than stay in all day!! :) 

Can Poppy give the boys some tips on sleeping in past 8am :haha:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Poppy's always been an amazing sleeper, she does 12-13 hours over night then 1.5 in the morning and another 1 hour in the afternoon! Lazy kid


----------



## YoungNImum

CharlieKeys said:


> :hi: ladies! :) YoungNImum - we're going for the coil this time around. I was going to get the implant BUT, I've heard a lot of bad things about it so have been put off!
> 
> Sassy - how was your night out the other night?
> 
> Ahhh I've got A LOT of pressure down there right now :( She just suddenly went BAMN and dropped and since about 3pm I feel like my insides are trying to push out :-/ I have my midwife appt tomorrow, so hopefully she'll tell me if it's normal this early or not with your 3rd baby :shrug:
> 
> Hope everyone is okay :flower:

I thought ciol would be gd cause its not like id forget to take it like the pill :dohh: butthen i get put of at the thought of something an someone shoving something up my valangi :blush: iv also heard negitive stuff about the implant :wacko::wacko:



Sassy_TTC said:


> I wanted the coil but bottled it and stuck with the pill lol!
> 
> Night out was good fun, I missed the kids lots though, we're off out again this friday too!!
> 
> I had terrible pressure really early with Zac, he was locked avd ready to go from 28weeks!!

i can see me doing that at the very last minute lol really would prefer something els rather than the pill again :shrug:

hope you have a gd night on friday :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

:wave: Hi all ~ Sorry I dont get on much lately

Oceana is suffering right now with teething/reflux & she wont be put down for more than 5 minutes, its so hard :cry:

The only way I get a break in the day, is when im taking them out for a walk in the pushchair!

Hope everyone is well :friends: Im missing you guys


----------



## daddiesgift

Question, recently started weaning my son off of formula to almond milk (dairy/soy allergy) and I'm wondering how do I go out with milk? Before I just had a bottle of water and formula dispenser but now I'd have to pour almond milk in bottle and take it with which isn't a problem for short times but what about long day trips? He doesn't drink juice, he'll drink water but not a bottles worth. He won't drink out of sippy cup only bottle or regular cup but handing him a cup in the car isnt always the best idea! He's still young do tho he eats 3 meals 2 snacks a day he can't go with out his milk! And he must enjoy this almond milk cause he drinks it more than formula


----------



## Sassy_TTC

^^ wish I had some advice but poppy only has cows milk in the morning and before bed do Ive never needed to take it out! Can you buy small cartons of it maybe?

Kelly - hows things going with the move? Sorry to hear oceana is unsettled must be hard since you have so much going on!x


----------



## KellyC75

Sassy_TTC said:


> Kelly - hows things going with the move? Sorry to hear oceana is unsettled must be hard since you have so much going on!x

Our house is 'under offer' & all going well, we leave Australia beginning of October!!! :loopy:

Thanks for asking :flower: & yep, so hard with Oceana, just pray she is getting better by the time we have to fly! :plane:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'll keep everything crosses for you Kelly, so where in England are you coming back to?x


----------



## KellyC75

Thank you :flower: Kent :winkwink:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Not too far from me :wohoo:


----------



## CharlieKeys

You still in Essex Sassy? 

ooh I hope the move goes well for you Kelly :) Hopefully, no stress :hugs: Why are you moving back here again (if you don't mind me asking)? You don't hear many people who moved to Aus move back to the UK lol


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Two still in good ole Essex. You are too right??

What's everyone upto this weekend? We're going out for Thai tonight, much needed night off!! Tomorrow Zac has his 3rd cranial osteopath appointment then we are viewing 6 houses, someone stumped our offer on the other house avd we don't don't want to go any higher as the whole house needs gutting as it is :-(

Sunday will have a BBQ with some friends over, it's meant to be really hot so that'll be nice.xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yeeeep Still in good old Essex lol

Urm not much really .... today we're having a lazy day, tomorrow I may go to the park and Sunday is Henry's birthday meal with my family. We're just going to OHs work as he can give me the meal for free :haha: plus it's sort of in the middle of the family that is coming :) 

hmmm Thai food is amazing! I love the duck panang!! yum yum! Yeah it's supposed to be nearly 30* this weekend!


----------



## KellyC75

CharlieKeys said:


> You still in Essex Sassy?
> 
> ooh I hope the move goes well for you Kelly :) Hopefully, no stress :hugs: Why are you moving back here again (if you don't mind me asking)? You don't hear many people who moved to Aus move back to the UK lol

Of course I dont mind you asking :flower: Will pop back on soon & tell you more :winkwink: Off to bed now! :sleep:


----------



## daddiesgift

We're doing ok a little cold still sticking around our house I hope we kick soon. Son is doing good off formula but drinking lots more of the almond milk and it's the same amount of calories so idk? Moving like I thought has him back not sleeping alone and he wakes to eat once or twice a night. Not sure what we are going to do when new baby arrives.


----------



## ttcfirstbb

My lo's are 14 months apart. My newborn Is only 4 days old. I feel totally guilty at the moment because im not able to do all the things i used to with him. Partly because I had a csection. I hope this feeling goes away soon.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

^^ congratulations, welcome to our crazy group.

I promise that guilty feeling goes away really fast! My lo is nearly 3 months now and I'm already finding it a breeze compared to the first 8 weeks! I get one on one with both of mine everyday! Don't be so hard on yourself, the newborn stage will be over before you know it.

How has your eldest taken to the new baby?x


----------



## ttcfirstbb

He has been pretty good. Giving him kisses. But I can tell he misses mommy too. He wants me to pick him up and it breaks my heart that I can't. Question did any of u ladies bf ur 2nd. I find it hard even though I know it will only get easier cuz I bf my first. But its harder because obv he constantly wants to eat so at the moment Im spending more time with my newborn.


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hi: Welcome :) 

I didn't BF Henry ... we managed a day and it was too difficult for us BUT, I will be trying to BF this baby (more money related than anything to be honest), and luckily OH will be off for 2 weeks (is yours?) Set up an activity or sit down and read a book together whilst your feeding. Maybe get about 6 books nd ask him to pick one, and when that's finished just ask him if he wants to read another book etc. Get him to turn the pages etc.

It will get easier - the first few months are hard, but once you pass that initial newborn stage like Sassy said it becomes a breeze :)


----------



## x Michelle x

Nope I didn't, tried for a week but just couldn't do it with 2! Plus Tabitha was just starting to stand etc so she needed a lot of watching etc!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I bf Zac for the first 6 weeks but stopped as he has a milk intolerance so is now on prescription milk. Dont stress yourself over bf, if formula works better this time then great, you have to do what works best for your family avd not what you feel you "should" be doing.xx


----------



## ttcfirstbb

Thanx everyone. I feel guilty for thinking BF might not work out this time around since I did BF my first til 11mos. My husband is off for 2 weeks too and he is such a great help. He encourages me to BF but also tells me that if I decide not to BF to not feel guilty as formula is not bad for babies its just a diff way to feed.


----------



## x Michelle x

Exactly, as long as you feed your baby who cares how you do it :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Totally agree, I never bf my first and she's perfect


----------



## RebeccaG

Hi ladies just found this thread! Hope I can join? I am due 1st March and there will be just under 18 months between the 2 babies! 
Also worrying about bf. Going to try to make it work but as other ladies have said at the start they feed such a lot.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

^^^ hello and welcome
How you feeling?xx


----------



## x Michelle x

hi :)
I'm jealous of pregnant people! 

I just bought £120 worth of Next for my 2.... Oooopsy :) 
Yesterday i won and ipad2 on this FB group i'm in - its called mummys lucky dips. We already have an ipad so i've sold it to a guy in OHs work for £300 :) So thats buying my Ergo carrier, a play kitchen, some clothes and tonights takeaway :)
Last week i won a cath kidson bag so i'm returning it to John Lewis next week t swap it for a new yummy mummy bag for myself :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

WOW - how do you win all this stuff?! Amazing!! lol I wanna join ;) 

and how can you be jealous of us preggos in this heat! :( It's 29* today and too hot for my to go out. Feel incredibly guilty though cause they get so bored :( 

:hi: Rebecca :)


----------



## x Michelle x

charlie, ill pm you my name and you can add me on facebook then i'll add you to the group.
basically they put an item up, say a £100 gift voucher and sell 100 'dips' @ £1 ea so basically you choose a number or numbers @ £1 a go. once all the numbers have been chosen, you pay for your numbers to the admin via paypal and once everyone has paid they use a random number generator to choose a number..once it has been won, the admins pay for the item and have it posted out to you :) better odds than the lottery! 

29 degrees?! its about 20 here and cloudy!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

That sounds great. I wanna play ;-)


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'll definitely be getting addicted :haha:

Yep - my weather thingy on the laptop says 29* ... it's boiling in the flat, there is no breeze outside and it's just blue sky! Booooo! The lowest it will go to tonight is apparently 19* eeeeek!!!


----------



## you&me

Awww Kelly you are coming home? :flower:

I breastfed Mitch, and still am at 9 months (there is a gap of 12 months and 10 days between him and Amber) co-sleeping saved our feeding relatinship in the early days, things got easier around the 4 month mark, the only problem we have is where I did all of his feeds and just didn't think to introduce a bottle of expressed milk as he was always with me, he is still reliant on me for all milk feeds (not that I mind, means he is MINE for a bit longer :haha:) I wear him in a sling too which helped loads x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Says 33 degrees in my car :wacko:


----------



## RebeccaG

Yep 33 here too!! Boiling! Went out and bought a paddling pool from early learning centre- big sale on and was 4.50!! Reduced from £15! 
Weird being pregnant 2nd time around. It was all so new and exciting first time. It's going really quickly though already! 

Ooo can I joint this Facebook group as well? Although am very dubious of things that sound too goo to be true!! Lol!


----------



## x Michelle x

It's called:
Mummy's lucky dips - pick a number
Honestly Rebecca, it's not a scam as you actually have to pay for your ticket, sometimes they'll sell 25 @ 50p for a little toy, or the iPad one I did was 100 @ £5 ( the prizes were iPad 2, kindles, and cash. You don't pay until all the number have been chosen by people and if they don't sell all the tickets they don't do it and you obv don't have to pay for it. They even link toys etc so you can see how much they cost and that the cost is met by tickets sales, there is no profit :) 
Ive won a bag and my iPad 2, got my bag and just waiting for my iPad as I only won it on Friday afternoon :)

Suns out now, finally made an appearance about 5pm lol!
Have ordered an Indian to celebrate :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

We're having Dominos tonight ... can't really afford it but meh I'm too fat and hot to cook :haha:

Also going out with my family for Henry's birthday - jsut going to my OH's work place for lunch (he's working though which sucks) which should be nice :)


----------



## RebeccaG

Ah cool! Have requested to join! :)

I know it's so hot. Last night it was 29 degrees in my son's room and that was with all windows open upstairs.


----------



## CharlieKeys

:shock: 29 degrees!!!! :( This weather better cool soon :haha: I think I'd prefer rain!

it's 25 here at the moment and it's only half 10 ... how do people in other hotter countries do it?!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I love the hot weather but it's not nice for the kiddies, it's not even safe for them to play outside really is it!

Any plans today? We're having a BBQ, then off to mothercare to spoil my lil princess, she's such a lil angel it's untrue, she really is the happiest loveliest lil girl, I know I'm biased but she really is. She NEVER cries, goes to bed without fuss, sleeps 12-13 hours every night, asks to go for a nap in the day when she's tired, eats amazingly, she's so gentle with Zac, she does as she's told, plays on her own and is just generally the model child. So proud of her it's untrue.

Oops got a bit carried away there :rofl:


----------



## RebeccaG

I love the hot weather too but only if I dont have much on. It's good for sitting out in the garden etc. Not nice at night tho when there's no breeze and windows are all open but it's still boiling hot.

Bought a fan for my son's bedroom so hoping that will cool it down. 

Asks for a nap?? Wow! Does sound like an angel. My son cries when he wants a nap lol! Or starts sucking his thumb it's only if I miss that cue that he cries so he's pretty good really.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yep she says pooh bear (her comforter) then dum dum, I then ask her if she wants to go for a nap and she holds her arms up!x


----------



## CharlieKeys

My boys ask for sleep too (definitely like their mummy haha!) Henry goes and stands by his door and says na na (night night) - meaning he's ready and Stephen now just tells me he wants milk and is tired. I'm really hoping this little madame is the same lol!


----------



## ttcfirstbb

Its super hot in california too. But we have a window fan and it definitely cools our room at night.


----------



## x Michelle x

I'm in Aberdeen, it's rarely hot here! Except yesterday and so far today its a blue sky out there :)


----------



## YoungNImum

girls i made this group on fb its little ones close in age group its secret which means no one can see what we write unless your in the group, and only people in the group can add new members, im hardly ever on here and just feel i miss to much and i never have time to catch up :( come join me :( x

Edited
Please note:



> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites (Example: Formspring.me. The only approved sites at this time for *personal*pages only are: Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, YouTube, Myspace).


----------



## CharlieKeys

ooh it won't let me join :( It says the page has expired


----------



## RebeccaG

I have tried to join but I keep getting this...

This content is currently unavailable
The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page.
Return home


Have a question about scans ladies. With my son on the scan he was super super wriggly and active (like this now) and it was near impossible to get an image of him as he was moving and kicking and waving all the time. But with this one it is so still, barely moves and it was like that at 10 weeks scan and also 12 weeks.... Both times scan ladies said all looks perfect but it still worries me a bit. Anyone else experienced this or were both scans for your babies pretty similar or was one quieter than the other??


----------



## CharlieKeys

My first behaved for all the scans - he did move but not loads, my second was a stubborn little git and just wouldn't move for anyone, this one she didn't stop - the lady said don't eat any sugary foods etc before the scan because she won't stay still. It just depends on the baby :)


----------



## Betheney

Hi Girls, 

I was searching all around baby and bump and saw a thread asking for banners for this group, I made all the banners visible on post one of January Jellybeans and i know you've already got one but the groups i'm in we usually have over a dozen so everyone can find something to their liking.

So out of my own boredom and procrastination of my uni work i made one for this group.

The picture is of two toddlers sitting on pottys, i thought it was such a beautiful pic that showed two siblings without it making it look like twins or without implying what the gender was, and without making the age gap really obvious so it could be suitable for many of the mummas in this group.

HERE IS HOW YOU ADD IT TO YOUR SIGGY!!! if you want to. I am not offended if no one likes nor wants to use it, i did it out of boredeom.

https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/LOCIN.png

Now you *MUST* copy and paste all that is below but you MUST *delete the asterisks*, and there are *FOUR ASTERISKS*!!!!

[*URL="https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/667044-little-ones-close-age-please-join-us.html"][*IMG]https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/LOCIN.png[/IMG*][/URL*]

Here is a photo that gives you a guide of where to find them as they've been highlighted yellow in the picture, so as you can see they're where the URL and IMG sections are. REMEMBER THERE ARE FOUR!!!
https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b174/fatty_betty/instruc.png


----------



## YoungNImum

https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/513980475283884/edit/

sould be fixed now :) x


----------



## YoungNImum

the group already has one betheney x


----------



## RebeccaG

I still cant seem to find it...


----------



## CharlieKeys

:haha: same just takes me back to my main page. If it's private/secret I think the admin have to add us to it?


----------



## RebeccaG

Thanks Charliekeys for info about your scans!! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Aww no probs :) I think it's hard to sort of remember that every baby is different! I still compare all the time and, have to remind myself they're totally different :haha: :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Rebecca - my babies were completely different on scans. Pops was always so hyper, Zac hardly ever moved, lazy lil boy! Don't worry sweets.

OMG I'm so broody!


----------



## x Michelle x

Time for number 3 Sassy ;)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

My husband says no way!


----------



## x Michelle x

Mine too... But tbh, as broody as I am sometimes I'm happy with 2... Esp since 3 would mean bigger house, bigger car.. Although OHs yes lit up as he wants a Range Rover when I mentioned bigger car! Men huh!


----------



## YoungNImum

[***https://i1137.photobucket.com/albums/n519/xamour3/***LO.gif[/URL***] 
link for the sig just remove the *****'s


----------



## daddiesgift

So excited my son started walking last night by himself! He has been walking with a push walker for awhile but just this week started taking steps with out it and now walking all by himself! I almost cried seeing it cause he is getting so big! A year old this sunday


----------



## x Michelle x

Aww that's so good! My daughter didn't walk til 17 months, lazy sod!


----------



## daddiesgift

Well he started crawling at six months and two days old so we figured it would be before now but he is a cautious boy and felt safe using the walker. We joked he looked like an old man cause he took his push walker everywhere as his main mode of transportation.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhh well done lil man, it's great when they start walking :wohoo:

Pops walked at 10 months :wacko:


----------



## bbygurl719

My lil booger must be too advanced she took her first steps at 8 months 3 weeks old n is now walking b herself all the time.. its so scary shes only 9 months and doing stuff way to fast!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww well done Dominic!! You must be so proud!

Stephen was just over 10 months nad Henry was 9 months (thank god for that cause carrying him now is impossible!! He's heavy!!! :haha: )


----------



## YoungNImum

Im being sent a sling to test, my first time an im very excited, im hoping she will send me a video on how to put it on as im a complete novice, if anyones interested in checking out what slings shes got for sale she has a fb page i can post the link x


----------



## amy19604

Hi everyone i haven't been on here for ages! Lo is 5 months tomorrow! 
Anyone who bottle feeds, if your eldest still had a bottle when the baby has come along, did you have a problem with the older one wanting the baby's bottles?
I bf but she's always had the odd bottle and now she's having more and more bottles during the day and ds goes MAD every time he sees the bottle because he wants it! he only had a bedtime bottle but now he goes crazy wanting one every time she does.
Anyone else have this??!


----------



## CharlieKeys

ah yes I remember this! STephen used to try and steal Henry's bottles, we just kept telling him he didn't have bottles anymore and was a big boy who had beakers. Bottles were for babies. Obviously, he was still my baby, but it was the only way we could get him to stop stealing it. Though, he used to be very cheeky and after Henry had finished, if there was any milk left, he would casually come over, take the bottle hide in a corner and finish it :haha:


----------



## x Michelle x

Tabitha steals Hayden's all the time so on top of her food, she probably has about 10oz of hungry baby milk!


----------



## amy19604

Ha ha! yes my ds nicks the bottle all the time and finishes it off, if i put it down half way through to burp her i turn round and its gone! 
We just let him have them to begin with as we didn't want him to feel jealous of the new baby but it was getting to the point where he had one every time she had one lol then we tried being firm and trying to stop him but he gets so upset so we thought it's not a big deal really so now i give him something to distract him while she drinks then he knows he can finish it off! 
If we give him a bottle of his own it has cows milk in it but he wont be fobbed off, he'll chuck his on the floor and go after his sisters instead :haha:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I stopped poppy having a bottle 1 month before Zac arrived, she did at first pick his up but never really tried to drink it! He's on prescription milk and it smells vile, she tried to steal some about a month ago, so i let her on purpose, she gagged and pulled such funny faces that I don't think she'll be trying it again :rofl:


----------



## YoungNImum

Eva has never taken Rosalies bottle as she had been of milk since 12months (altho she sometimes asks for milk before bed, which is only normally half a bottle) but when ever she see's the bottle lid of shes straight over picks it up and waits for me to burp Rosalie soon as the bottle hits the table she puts the lid on lol 

Rosalie had her first taste of baby rice today, and Eva was very interested in that lol x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Baby rice already? Wow I've not even though about it yet.x


----------



## x Michelle x

Tabitha always has to taste Haydens, today it was a weird Ellas kitchen one, peas, pears and broccoli! Her face was a picture! She did also try and feed him a quaver, very sweet!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Aww Bless her! At least quavers melt in mouth ;) - STephen keeps trying to feed baby's things lately. At my cousin in law's daughter's birthday he tried feed an 8 week baby a piece of pizza :dohh: He thinks he's being helpful :haha:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Oh yeh Poppy's forever trying to feed Zac, he'll soon be loving it.x


----------



## YoungNImum

i gave my eldest baby rice at 4months, Rosalie is 15weeks and she seemed to like it yesterday she had about 3 tips of the spoon of rice, shes been on stage 2milk from 4weeks old and currently downs 8oz, i got fab weening spoons from the asda baby event x


----------



## YoungNImum

anyone been thinking of x-mas pressies yet? x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Someone asked this on FB earlier .... I don't really know, I have a 2nd birthday and a birth to plan first lol ... I was thinking of getting the boys a kitchen to share with all the food and pans etc. Other than that not really sure :shrug:


----------



## YoungNImum

iv also a 2nd birthday to plan 2 days before x-mas :S last year was abit hectic but the party went well. we are going to take her out somewhere special for the day, no idea where yet tho. 

x-mas we are going to get Eva a pink playhouse for the garden as her main present, her birthday not to sure yet maybe a slide as mum and dad are getting her a swing. And rosalie will be 7months so some toys and bits and bobs for her x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I started pops at 21 weeks, unsure when I'll start Zac.

Xmas?? Oh no, I have to move twice, decorate a whole new house avd organise a christening before then! :wacko:


----------



## YoungNImum

someone els on the babies born in may group is going to feed there LO before baby rice or anything els, sweet potato already, i personally think sweet potato is a big step for a tiny tummy eva at 7-8 loved it but her nappies where awful. x


----------



## CharlieKeys

We never did baby rice .. we read the pros and cons of it and to me it just seemed pointless and not nutritionally that great. We just went straight to a simple apple or pear puree with STephen (which would explain his sweet tooth :dohh: ) and Henry's first taste was just carrot puree.


----------



## fides

Hey, Ladies!

I have a few questions for those of you who have already had your 2nd LO's close in age...

1. My kids will be 14 or 15 months apart. My son had reflux, colic, etc, and even now is a very fussy, needy baby, plus I had PPD for a few months. My husband works full time and goes to school full time. He keeps going back and forth on deciding whether to take the semester off when new baby will be born so that he can be home to help out in the evenings, or keep going in order to try to get done with school sooner... If he doesn't take the semester off, that would mean it's all me, all week days and nights, except for Sundays when he'd be able to help. I also do not have my mom nearby or any older siblings for my kiddos in the house.

My question is: were any of you moms able to handle a toddler and a newborn, with no older children in the house, with your husband either working 2 full time jobs or working full time plus going to school full time? Was your #2 a colicky baby or easygoing? How were you emotionally during the first several months? 


2. Much easier question that probably more of you can answer... Debating whether to skip the toddler bed for my son. He didn't need a crib until 5 months, and if that's the same for our next one, that would make him 19-20 months when it's time for the next one to use the crib. Did any of you skip buying a toddler bed and go straight to a twin bed with safety railing? Did it work?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## x Michelle x

My first baby had no colic or reflux, STTN from 8 weeks old... My second had silent reflux and was really difficult upto about 8 weeks! Now he is a generally happy wee thing but still isn't STTN! 
A lot of us have opposite babies on here :)
IMO I would ask him to defer a semester... But that's just me. I found it so difficult and my oh only works 8:30-5 mon-fri and is home for lunch everyday. I don't know how I would've coped without him. Plus my toddler is easy, not fussy and has been such a star since her brother arrived! But I guess a fussy, refluxy baby was something I'd never dealt with before so it was a complete shock. The way I see it is he can defer school but he can't defer the first few months of the baby if that makes sense? 
My daughter is 18 months and still in her cot, it converts to a toddler bed but no way would I trust her with no rails :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

My eldest was hard work for the first 3 months, she had reflux, colic etc and practically cried for 3 months! Since then she's been the angel child, she never cries, sttn and is such an easy going toddler!

My youngest has started the same, reflux colic and lacto intolarent, he's now coming up 16 weeks and is still very fussy, still waking 2 times per night so he's hardwork and I'm bloody tired!

I'd definately advise your hubby to defer his school for a term, those first 3 months are really hard and you'll definately need him around as much as you can.

My eldest was only 11 months when youngest arrived, she's still in her cotbed and Zac is in a standard cot, I'd say if your going to move him to a regular bed then do it sooner than later to give time to adjust, you don't want to be dealing with a newborn plus a big change for your toddler as he'llbe going through enough.

Personally having 2 is turning out a lot easier than I first feared!x


----------



## KellyC75

:wave: Hope everyone is well :flower:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

How's the move going Kelly?

We are all great, I'm actually finding this mummy of 2 stuff quite easy


----------



## x Michelle x

it's not too bad really! we have our moments tho! my 2 were at their nans last night, and we went to bed earlier than we normally do when they are here, how rock n roll! 

Hi Kel!! how is everything going?


----------



## cookielucylou

Hello, is it ok if I join here? I am currently pregnant with baby no 2, when my son will be 25months.


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hi: Kelly (and you other lovely ladies!) How's the move going??

and :hi: cookie! :)


----------



## KellyC75

You Girls are lovely :flower:

We will know more by the end of this week, as to when we can get 'home' :plane:

Will keep you updated :winkwink:

P.S Welcome cookielucylou :wave:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Fingers crossed you won't have to wait long as I know your eager to get back now.xx


----------



## fides

x Michelle x said:


> My first baby had no colic or reflux, STTN from 8 weeks old... My second had silent reflux and was really difficult upto about 8 weeks! Now he is a generally happy wee thing but still isn't STTN!
> A lot of us have opposite babies on here :)
> IMO I would ask him to defer a semester... But that's just me. I found it so difficult and my oh only works 8:30-5 mon-fri and is home for lunch everyday. I don't know how I would've coped without him. Plus my toddler is easy, not fussy and has been such a star since her brother arrived! But I guess a fussy, refluxy baby was something I'd never dealt with before so it was a complete shock. The way I see it is he can defer school but he can't defer the first few months of the baby if that makes sense?
> My daughter is 18 months and still in her cot, it converts to a toddler bed but no way would I trust her with no rails :)




Sassy_TTC said:


> My eldest was hard work for the first 3 months, she had reflux, colic etc and practically cried for 3 months! Since then she's been the angel child, she never cries, sttn and is such an easy going toddler!
> 
> My youngest has started the same, reflux colic and lacto intolarent, he's now coming up 16 weeks and is still very fussy, still waking 2 times per night so he's hardwork and I'm bloody tired!
> 
> I'd definately advise your hubby to defer his school for a term, those first 3 months are really hard and you'll definately need him around as much as you can.
> 
> My eldest was only 11 months when youngest arrived, she's still in her cotbed and Zac is in a standard cot, I'd say if your going to move him to a regular bed then do it sooner than later to give time to adjust, you don't want to be dealing with a newborn plus a big change for your toddler as he'llbe going through enough.
> 
> Personally having 2 is turning out a lot easier than I first feared!x

thank you both!


----------



## cookielucylou

So ladies what is the best way to help the elder baby adjust to having a new baby? 
I'm planning on buying a gift for him from the new baby.


----------



## RebeccaG

We have now told all family and friends that we are expecting another baby and everyone keeps saying 'oh you'll have your hands full' it's doing my head in!!! Want to tell the shut the hell up!


----------



## cookielucylou

We get that-it is very annoying! I missed a phone call from my mum a few weeks back and said i was getting some bits done while DS was asleep when i rang back. Straight away it was well how do you think you will manage when you have two?


----------



## RebeccaG

cookielucylou said:


> We get that-it is very annoying! I missed a phone call from my mum a few weeks back and said i was getting some bits done while DS was asleep when i rang back. Straight away it was well how do you think you will manage when you have two?


Yes I get things like that! When I say "oh B isn't have such a good today' they say 'oh well when you another you won't be able to give him as much time as you do now' Ahhhhhhhh!


Spoken to quite a few ladies at toddler groups recently who have said that the more you have the easier it gets lol! As they just entertain themselves and play together. They said the first few weeks are hard (but then they are hard anyway even when you only have 1?!)

What's the age difference going to be with yours?


----------



## BabyDeacon

hey my lil on is 11 months and due No2 in may 19 months when no 2 is born


----------



## cookielucylou

There will be 25months between our 2.
We knew that we didnt want LO to be an only child so decided the younger they are it will (hopefully!) be better.


----------



## RebeccaG

We also knew we didn't want an only child and so thought a close age gap is better than a large one as they will have more in common and family days out will be easier as they'll hopefully want to do similar things - also get all the sleepless nights out the way!


----------



## CharlieKeys

It's true ... the first 4 months were hardest for us (henry had colic and silent reflux) ... but after that he was a doddle and now they play together etc, so it's easy peasy :) 

Only thing that is killing me at the moment is how Henry's gone from sttn to waking up .... DAMN TEETH! lol


----------



## RebeccaG

Did you all have a double buggy? Anyone have a good one? We go off road a bit with dog so need something with good wheels that doesn't get stuck in the mud!!


----------



## cookielucylou

We have been debating getting a double. For now we have decided to wait until the baby is here and see if we need one, hoping we can manage with the single for DS and sling the baby. 
I would rather save the money if possible and we have no where to store a double-our single lives in the car boot and takes up all the space.


----------



## KellyC75

What cars do you drive? :shrug:

We have a kia grande carnival here in australia, its great & so spacious :thumbup:

We are looking to buy a new car when back in the UK...Any recommendations?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I have a double and really still need it, but then theres only 11 months between mine!

Kelly - I have a Nissan qashqai and love it, plenty of room inside and the boot is massive.

I busy packing again, we're moving in 2 weeks!! Both kiddies are full of colds so it's hard getting anything done.x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Buggy wise - I have an out and about nipper 360 ... we had an iCandy Pear before and I absolutely HATED it! I needed a double too as Stephen was only 10 months when Henry was born. Even now Stephen gets tired and will need to climb in - so I'm going to babywear her for a few months and get Stephen onto a buggy board/walking more. I don't want to suddenly just put her in it and then he's like 'hang on a minute that was my seat?!' 

Car wise- we have a ford focus and is big enough for us :) I really want a megane scenic (i think it is) or a picasso - the space in the back is HUGE


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Random question Charlie but can you fit 3 car seats in your focus? I don't think I could in our qashqai.x


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'm either going to get the air bag turned off in the front (OH can fit in the middle in the back) OR, all three car seats do fit in the back together ... but it would mean Stephen's seat having to be in the middle - not really quite sure yet? :shrug:


----------



## RebeccaG

Yes maybe I should wait until number 2 arrives before I spend a fortune on a double. 

We have a freelander and it's great but still not big enough lol! Thinking of getting a 7 seater as we go on holiday with grandparents a lot. Can car seats go on those back back seats though as I'm not sure that they could?!


----------



## RebeccaG

Forgot to say we do have dogs as well so it's not just all baby bits taking up the space lol! The dogs take up the boot!


----------



## emaritska

Hi ladies, can I join please?!?!? 

I am 8weeks pregnant with no3 at the moment, ds1 is 7.5yrs and ds2 is 18 weeks :/ 

Starting to think I'm crazy, especially when the tiredness hits! If I went full term there will be 11months between them approx, however both previous have been preemies so consultant said the target is 34 weeks here so if that's the case will be exactly 10months between them xxxxx


----------



## x Michelle x

Hi! 
Welcome to the group! We're not the fastest moving group (cos we have so many young ones between us all!) but if you have any questions just ask away :) 

I have 12 months 5 days between my 2, and yes you are crazy, completely insane but its worth it :) :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Heeey Welcome :) 

I have 10 months 6 days (would have been 10 months if the little man decided to come on his due date haha) between my two and there will be a small gap between the boys and this baby too (nearly 15 months between the youngest and her and 25 months between the eldest and her). 

I agree wth Michelle - we're all crazy but it's definitely worth it! :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

11 months between mine and yes you are crazy but it's totally worth every second!x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Wow sassy - he's 4 months old now?! That's gone so quickly


----------



## Lydiarose

hi girls!

update from me,Louie is almost 3 months now and its literally the perfect baby he is so so well behaved,hes completely opposite to how oscar was hes very quiet and likes to sit and have cuddles with me,at this age oscar loved being jiggled up and down by dan and lots of stimulation and noise!

He sleeps too which is good! goes down at 7:30ish through too 11 has one bottle before i go to sleep,sleeps until 4ish another few ounces then wakes up around 8am.

He has a 2 hour nap most days at the same time as oscar,hes literally just slotted in to oscars routine its so strange,did anyone else find this??

Im finding it alot lot easier these days,and without bragging im quite proud of myself for keeping so calm and collected,dont get me wrong there have been days where ive wanted to run away because theyve both been whinging/crying all day long and i havnt had a second to myself,but there few and far between.

Oscars amazing with him too.

Infact its oscs behaviour at the moment im strugelling with! her used to hate being in our bed but the last week every morning at 5am hes woke up screaming to come in to bed with me?? :s not sure what thats about.

His tantrums and whinging are driving me nuts aswell but ahh well its all forgotten on a friday night when i get my "wine time" :rofl:


all in all im very lucky ive got 2 very well behaved little boys,all the credit goes to them really!! the house is clean were all washed and dressed everyday (somtimes lunchtime) ;) and were all still relativly saine :haha:

hope your all well xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I know it's flown by! It's such a content lil bubba now.x


----------



## Bookity

You ladies still have people joining you? I'm due next month and my daughter will be 15/16 months old when her sister arrives.


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hi: bookity!!

Lydia - it's probably an attention thing - just ignore the bad behaviour/tantrums and reward the good behaviour. Give him lots of cuddles and kisses etc and it should pass *fingers crossed* :)


----------



## KellyC75

:wave: Hope everyone is well ~ I promise to be back soon :flower:

Busy organizing the BIG move, we leave Australia in a week!!! :help:

Am also trying to prepare a bit for Christmas :xmas4: I think the retail therapy is helping with the stress right now!! :dohh:

DS1 is 22 Months old today & DD2 is now 7 months & almost crawling!! :baby:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wow Kelly that's so soon. I hope everything is coming together.xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yaaay Kelly on coming back to the UK .... I warn you it's COLD right now :haha:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

How you feeling Charlie? Can't believe how quickly your pregnant had gone, seems like just yesterday you found out you were having a girl. Can't wait to hear how it is having 3 :wacko:


----------



## Fruitymeli

hi ladies how is everyone
was wondering whats the best double pram to get that doesnt 
take so much space up
also i found out baby is a *Girl *:pink:


----------



## KellyC75

Thanks Girls :flower: Yes, the cold....Just about to order coats for the Girls!!! :haha:



Fruitymeli said:


> hi ladies how is everyone
> was wondering whats the best double pram to get that doesnt
> take so much space up
> also i found out baby is a *Girl *:pink:

Congrats on :pink:

My pram is the BG city select, love it & folds pretty compact, for a double :winkwink:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Sassy_TTC said:


> How you feeling Charlie? Can't believe how quickly your pregnant had gone, seems like just yesterday you found out you were having a girl. Can't wait to hear how it is having 3 :wacko:

Yeah really good actually ... she's been low throughout and having a bit of trouble walking properly now lol (as well as heartburn so she better be born with hair :haha: ) but, it's not for much longer! She gets her one weeks eviction notice tomorrow ;) 

Eek the closer we get to birth day the more I worry .... like how do you get three dressed quickly and timing everything right and getting out. Also panicking she's going to be another reflux baby like Henry etc. OH keeps saying not to worry she may be nothing like him, but as you have experienced it is so difficult - so makes it hard not to panic!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hun you'll be fine you can do it with 2 what's 1 more??

I worried too about another reflux baby and Zac has it worse than poppy ever did but you just have to get on with it! The first 3 months go so quick however hard they are.

Soooo what you going to try to evict bubba? X


----------



## YoungNImum

kelly hope the move goes smoothly :) x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Walking ... 
dtd (When OH is actually ever home! He works very very long hours! :( ), 
I would try pineapple but worried about the after affects lol,
Spicy food .. you know the 'tried and tested' methods :haha:

Wouldn't touch castor oil though :(


----------



## x Michelle x

I read that actually digesting sperm can help, I tried to get my OH to participate in this but he said he didn't want to be an experiment!! Lol silly man!! But he was rather freaked out Dtd when I was preggers with both mine!!


----------



## CharlieKeys

:shock: Nah .... I draw the line at swallowing his man juice :haha:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Speed bumps and going down a zip line worked for me with pops :rofl:

Nothing worked with Zac.x


----------



## CharlieKeys

See we didn't try anything with Stephen and he was a bit early .... we tried EVERYTHING (well except a couple of things) with Henry and he was 6 days late - he wasn't having it at all :haha:


----------



## NDH

Hello I'm 7 weeks pregnant and have a 9 month old daughter. Is it too soon to join? Will have about a 17 month age gap.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Never too soon. Congrats.xx


----------



## NDH

Thanks


----------



## Sassy_TTC

How you feeling?xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hi: NDH :) and congrats!


----------



## NDH

Sassy_TTC said:


> How you feeling?xx

More nauseous than I was with Sara but not too bad. But I don't know how I'd cope if it was any worse. The other day I wasn't able to feed her breakfast cause standing up made me want to hurl so she sat on the futon and ate a rice cake while I lay down.

Any tips surviving ms with a little one? Or changing pooey nappies? Lol. The first one I said I can see the advantage of waiting til toilet training to have another baby! Or getting pregnant sooner so ms has passed before the weaning poos start :haha:




CharlieKeys said:


> :hi: NDH :) and congrats!

Thanks


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sorry you're feeling rubbish! I had awful ms with my first but hardly any with my 2nd! 

Get a peg for your nose lol and don't worry if your lo has to "make do" for some meals, it won't do any harm.x


----------



## daddiesgift

Hope all you ladies are well! Im sooo ready to get this baby out! But I have 6 weeks to go till my due date :nope: What all can I try?? With my son I think sex and pineapple worked :haha: but Im just not really in the sex mood lately! Guess I better get on with it. I got some raspberry leaf tea tonight, so Ill be drinking that daily! 

Im getting anxious and a little scared, mostly for my son. At this point Im thinking a newborn would be easier than an attitude ridden 13 month old running around the house being a tornado! I feel so bad sometimes cause I have no patience for my son anymore :nope: I hope its just being pregnant since lately anything anyone does irritates me, Im scared how my mood will be once baby comes and I really cant sit down and eat or do anything. I have to say this will be it for me for a LOOOOOOOOOONG time I need to forget how the baby/toddler stage is and how it is to be big and pregnant :haha: Pass the birth control this way!!


----------



## TheNewWife

:rofl: I said the same thing about birth control when I was very pregnant with my second. Then 15 months later I had my third (girls are all 15 months apart) :rofl:


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all.. Hope your all well.. 

NDH when i was preg with my son I ended up hurling into my daughter pjs cuz i was changing her diaper and she had pooped.. not my finest moment lol.. so i cant help you there...


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hey, I haven't posted in a while, but now that it is getting closer and closer to my due date I am suddenly worrying about the age gap between our two babies. My daughter has just turned 13 months and our baby is due in 6 weeks! Im scared. I hope you dont mind me joining you guys?? xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hi sailors girl,

Wow 6 weeks? That'll fly around! Spend these last few weeks enjoying your last moments as a family of 3.

Mine are 11 months apart and it's amazing, i love it and so glad we had them so close! The first 3 months were so so hard but now I'm finding it a breeze (most days).

Any names for your lo?x


----------



## sailorsgirl

Im looking forward to being a family of three again, Islas daddy gets home next week and it just been the two of us since July, I plan on having lots of family days throughout these last few weeks. 

Wow 11 months! That must have been difficult, and fun. It must be amazing seeing them grow up together now? I am so excited that they will be close in age, but also grateful that hubby will not be deployed at all for at least a year! 

Ooh and I see you have one of each too! Are they very different? 

xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhh wow. That'll be even more special! We had loads of family days out before Zac came along, I'll also treasure that!

It's the best thing in the world seeing them together, his face lights up whenever pops goes near him and plays boo etc with him, it the cutest thing ever! She also gives him his dummy when he cries!

Yep they're very different! Pops slept through from 5 weeks, Zac is still up 1 million times per night! She was shy, he loves attentions from anyone, they both had dreaded colic and reflux though! 

You all ready for baby?x


----------



## daddiesgift

Sailors girl- ours are around the same age and were due around the same time this time! My husband is also in the military. I'm pretty terrified about having another as my son is a little clingy tornado but I am ready to just "get it over with" and have new baby and get a schedule routine started.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Sassy ... If you have had a reflux baby already do you know if there's a strong link any other children you have will suffer? I'm really really panicking she's going to have it :( And starting to worry how I will cope with it all over again :(


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Unfortunately Charlie I have just been home by Zac's consultant that there is a link, I'm not so sure, for mine it's correct but I know a few people who have had 1 reflux baby and 1 not!

Fingers crossed your lo doesn't have it :-(


----------



## sailorsgirl

Nope, I am not ready at all. Physically we are pretty much sorted we just need to pick the pram up, and I want to blitz the house. But I don't feel ready at all. It may be different when hubby gets back but at the moment I feel like I still have months and months to go lol.

I've heard reflux can't be hard work? Is that when they are very sicky? 

Wow daddies gift how close is that! How has your pregnancy been? Has your oh been around much? 

Xxxx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Sassy_TTC said:


> Unfortunately Charlie I have just been home by Zac's consultant that there is a link, I'm not so sure, for mine it's correct but I know a few people who have had 1 reflux baby and 1 not!
> 
> Fingers crossed your lo doesn't have it :-(

eeek! Okay well at least I'm prepared now lol - Thank you! :)


----------



## cookielucylou

Wow this thread has been busy. We are also due in 6 weeks but my ds is a little older as he turns 2 in just over a week.


----------



## daddiesgift

My son had horrible reflux :( so I hope it's not true for us! I think it may be "easier" the second time since I now know the signs and a few things to do to help. It's just when they are uncomfortable and spit up A LOT they can be colic as well which is AWEFUL! 

This pregnancy has been lots different than first but overall I'm just ready to get baby out! I'm sure once we take him home and I'm alone with both babies ill want him back in there :haha: 

My husband deployed when I was 6 weeks pregnant with our son and came home when he was nearly four months old. I got pregnant this time about three months after he got home from Afghanistan oops :haha: so its been very different having him here this time! He's been helpful but with my moods I'm surprised he's doing as good as he is! We recently pcsed from Germany to America where I left first so we were only apart a month and a few weeks here or there for training. 

I'm sort of worried about him and a newborn since when he came home our son was playful and settling himself well he has no idea how hard newborns here! I'm sure he"ll adapt quick... I hope!


----------



## Rowan75

hey ladies ok if I join? will have a gap of 14 months :)

re reflux - i know people with first child with reflux and second not and the other way round - better to have one with reflux first I think lol! mainly the people I know who had second child with reflux refused to bend to the reflux way and therefore had a terrible time! whereas with first child I think you adapt more..

M has silent reflux but I think is ready to come off meds - so we'll try when she gets to 10 months :)


----------



## SaraAbi

Hi ladies, can I join you please?
I have 2 girls with a 21 month age gap, both have CMPI and dd2 also reacts to soya and has reflux! Dd1 is finally starting to tolerate dairy at 2.5yrs which makes things a tad easier  xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hi: new ladies :)


----------



## NDH

Was skyping with my grandma today and thought I'd share a conversation we had. She asked me if we planned to have another baby so soon. How do you answer a question like that? Lol. Well grandma we tried to get pregnant for two years before conceiving Saranna so we decided to have unprotected sex after she was born in case it took a while again but surprise it only took 5 months after my periods came back. I should have said that to see her reaction :rofl:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

:rofl:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:wave: Hi ladies, can I join in? 
I have a 3 year old daughter and a 21 month old son. There is 17 1/2 months between them. 
I'm also pregnant with my third, there will be about 26 1/2 month between my son and our next. We are planning on staying team yellow :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Congrats Lor.xx


----------



## 3Beans

My little ones are all 15 months apart. I had 3 babies under 2.5 years old!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wow, how is that 3beans?x


----------



## 3Beans

Sassy_TTC said:


> Wow, how is that 3beans?x

My oldest was ~31 months and my middle was ~15 months when my third baby was born. I was pregnant at 6 months postpartum with each baby. Life was busy!! But lots of fun! All 3 are really close! Baby #4 will be ~3.5 years younger then my third.


----------



## YoungNImum

welcome to all the newbies, i find it sooo hard to catch up with this thread :s hope everyone and babies/bumps are well x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Anyone got any tips on how to remove this baby from my belly? :haha:


----------



## x Michelle x

I saw you had posted Charlie and thought "this better be a birth announcement!"
Car drive in bumpy road whilst having sex and eating a vindaloo?


----------



## CharlieKeys

:rofl: What all at the same time?!


----------



## x Michelle x

sex first, then drive, then vindaloo, i think that would be the easiest way to do it :)


----------



## KellyC75

:wave: Welcome newbies

Charliekeys, hope LO hurrys up for you :baby::cloud9:

Love your suggestion x michelle x :rofl:


----------



## KellyC75

Well, we have left Western Australia & are now VERY happy to be back home in the UK :thumbup:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Welcome back Kelly! You all settled in?

Charlie any sign of that baby yet?x


----------



## KellyC75

Sassy_TTC said:


> Welcome back Kelly! You all settled in?
> 
> Charlie any sign of that baby yet?x

Thank you hun :flower: We are very busy house hunting, currently living at my Mums

So may not get on too much for a while (again!) Miss you all & the chat

Hope you are all well & bubbas doing well :baby:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Yaaaaaaay for being back!!! :) Are you happy now you're home?? Well ... it will be even better when you have your own house but you know what I mean :)

Nooooooo No baby :( I was convinced she would be a late October baby ....she has other ideas!!! She just doesn't want to come and say hello to me :dohh:


----------



## KellyC75

CharlieKeys said:


> Yaaaaaaay for being back!!! :) Are you happy now you're home?? Well ... it will be even better when you have your own house but you know what I mean :)
> 
> Nooooooo No baby :( I was convinced she would be a late October baby ....she has other ideas!!! She just doesn't want to come and say hello to me :dohh:

VERY happy to be home, cant wait to find a place & put down roots again :cloud9:

Hope little Miss hurrys up for you, November babies rock, im 13/11 :winkwink:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Well I had a bloody show last night (was only the size of a 1p though??) And, a few back ache cramps but that was it :dohh: She actually enjoys tormenting me :haha:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Boooo naughty bubs, get walking today.xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Any update Charlie??

Hope you find a house quickly Kelly, I'm currently living at my in-laws and it's hard work!!

Afm: Zac's started sttn, what a difference that has made! They both go to bed at 7pm avd dont wake up before 7am :wohoo: I'm still dream feeding though, I'll drop that once he's on 3 meals per day!

I desperately want a 3rd but I know my body will not be able to cope, shit situation!x


----------



## CharlieKeys

What does an engaged baby feel like? Literally she feels right in my foof/pushing into my bum :blush:, it really really hurts to walk, there's a lot of pressure and my bump has been rock hard for hours :shrug: Henry never really engaged until labour and Stephen ... well can't remember that far back :dohh: 

Yeah we stuck with dream feeding with the until about 6/7 months old :) but yaaaaaaaaaaaay for sttn!!! It feels great doesn't it when you get a decent nights sleep! : )


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Sounds like shes well and truly engaged :wohoo:

Zac was engaged from 31 weeks :wacko:


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all haven't posted in awhile I can't believe in a month in a half I'll have to baby girls my only worry is dd1 hating me when dd2 comes as dd1 is a major mommy's girl


----------



## CharlieKeys

Right ... well does this mean soon? :haha: Cause the pain of her pushing down there KILLS :( I need her to send that signal :) 

wow a second baby engaging at 31 weeks!! That's good going Sassy :) 

aww bbygurl she won't hate you :) You just adjust and take it slowly :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yep, my consultant was certain he'd make a really early appearance! Him being engaged made my SPd 1000x worse! Pops engaged at 36 weeks!

Hope it does mean she'll be here soon.x


----------



## YoungNImum

exciting, hope you get plenty of good nights sleep before she arrives charlie x


----------



## CharlieKeys

aww Thank you! :) 

My mum text me saying she'd seen the pics I put up of me and the boys on FB earlier ... and how my face had gone really puffy all of a sudden, and this happened to her the day before she had me and my brothers - so she is very convinced it will be in the next couple of days :) I really hope so!


----------



## chellebelle8

thank god for this group...DS was born July 28th this year and new baby is due June 14th next year...I'm looking roughly at 10.5 months as an age gap but DD was born at 37 weeks and DS was born at 39 so could be even smaller xx


----------



## YoungNImum

fingers crossed you pop soon so you get to meet your little princess and we get pics :D x


----------



## x Michelle x

Hi chellebelle! 
guess what, Hayden has started STTN!!!
6-6! sometimes he'll wake about 3 for a wriggle and looses his dummy but 9x out of 10 he goes back to sleep! he self settles for all his naps and loves his bed :)
Weaning is going fab too, he eats more than his sister and isn't at all fussy! Is really good at feeding himself fruit etc
Plus he is commando crawling around the house so quickly, kinda getting up on all 4s too so i'm sure it wont be long til we have a proper crawler


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hi: Chellebelle :) :) Congrats on your :bfp: !!

Michelle - yaaaaay Hayden!!! :) Henry wakes up all the time around that time searching for his dummy/talking/banging about, but luckily, he doesn't need me to get up, he just falls back asleep by himself eventually :) Sounds like your little man is doing really well too! Are you BLW?


----------



## x Michelle x

no, just TW but loads of finger foods, mainly so i can let him get on with it while i have a cuppa lol! But he'll eat an entire 7 month jar in about 5 mins so its easy peasy! i have them both eating together all the time so i can have my cuppa :)

Is anyone else dreading fireworks tomorrow night?


----------



## CharlieKeys

haha he likes his food then!! yum yum! 

urm yeah a bit - There have been loads of fireworks last night and tonight outside ... and it's not woken them, but worrying that as it's actually bonfire night tomorrow there will be even more .... :-/


----------



## x Michelle x

my mum had mine last night, there were a few here, one even hit our kitchen window! 
i'm just hoping most do them early as its new build estate and lots of little kids and babies... its the bloody teenagers setting them off everywhere thats a pain! 
i know Tabitha will wake, and she is the worst to settle and will not sleep in our bed!


----------



## belle254

Hi all! Thanks to some lovely ladies writing on my thread I became aware of this group :) my LO is 3 months and I found out that I'm 4 weeks pregnant yesterday. Big shock but I am embracing it! Double buggy here we come xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Congratulations belle.xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats hun :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

I think I may be in early labour ... I've had this dull back pain all day and every time it coes to my front (which isn't often) I get a really dodgy belly :blush: and my foof feels odd, I feel odd, and just generally crappy :( I'm just gonna see how it goes but have my midwife appointment tomorrow - if I'm not in labour I'm begging for a sweep!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG sooooo excited for you. Pm your fb address so I can add you please.xx


----------



## x Michelle x

how exciting!!!!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Any news on Charlie?x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hey - had a horrible night last night, was up from 1am puking and the other end :( 

Then, my midwife appointment, she referred us for fetal monitoring as her movements have been hardly anything the last few days. So, we got there and she said that some women have a HUGE surge in hormones before labour so, that's why she thinks I was so ill. Then there were ketones in my urine - again another early labour sign and when I was hooked up to the machine, I was contracting every 10 - 15 minutes. They then went from 6-10 minutes at home. They've now become a bit irregular BUT still getting them ... but Stephen's early labour did this from this time and then they came back about 3/4am ... She said she expects she'll see us tomorrow or the day after at the absolute LATEST. Really hope she's right!! Oh and little madame is fine, she thinks it's just the quiet before the storm :)


----------



## Rowan75

fingers crossed!! heres hoping for a safe and as nice as can be labour and delivery for you x


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I hope it's okay if I post here. I have a lovely almost 3.5 month old baby boy...hubby and I want to have another one...close in age :) 

How did you all decided that you wanted another baby? And how did you guys all cope with that and telling your family. My family is very understanding and is willing to help us out...but I am afraid that they will be mad at us, for getting pregnant again...hubby keeps trying to tell me it's not their choice. I will probably not announce that I am pregnant (when I get pregnant) to anyone until the 13 week mark (if I can keep it in that long)...we had a threatened miscarriage when I was pregnant with my son...and a lot of trips to labor and delivery to stop contractions....so I am worried about this one as well. 

I have talked to my midwife about it, and she has said that everything healed up great, and that we can start trying whenever. :) I know it's a personal decision, but do you guys think we should or shouldn't. Little man is great, and sleeps all through the night and everything...

And I am a stay at home Mom, I handle all the finances and everything looks great. I know where every penny in the account goes, all of our bills are up to date...and we can afford to have another one. I would just like some input please :) especially what made all of you decide to try for another baby?

Thank you, 
Stephanie


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Oh and it did take us about 2 years to conceive little man, I really hope it doesn't take that long again...but if we do decide to try...we are just going to go for it....and not symptom spot at all...


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hey kitty,

I'll try and answer some of your questions! My 2nd wasn't planned, we do want an 18-24 month gap between 1 and 2, not 11 months :wacko:
I kept the pregnancy from everyone until 12 weeks. I was worried about family/friends reactions but they were all fine, got lots of the usual "omg" "your mental" "rather you than me" but I took no notice! Anyone close to use know we'd previously had 4 miscarriages do they were just made up that we'd been blessed with another baby however soon it was!

Personally if you and your husband want another straight away,who cares what anyone else thinks? Your clearly have it all sorted with finances etc so why wait??

I've found having 2 do close together wonderful, it's really pretty easy, my baby just adores my toddler and She is so good with him!

I love it so much we're currently debating a 3rd!!x


----------



## NDH

Kittey, my 10 month old took over 2 years to conceive so we decided to just ntnp when my periods came back (exclusively breast feeding 4 months post partum they returned). I had 5 periods and then a :bfp:!

18 months was always my ideal age gap but I didn't think we had a chance with how long DD took. Well they'll be 17 months apart! I have no idea the reactions we'd have gotten if there was only 12-13 months between them but we wouldn't have minded. But we've had m
Nothing but positive comments from people. We started telling people virtually as soon as we knew.


----------



## KitteyKat2010

I have gotten one period so far...so it's gonna be a guessing came as to when to test for pregnancy. My last period was September 20th, 2012...and I have very irregular periods...hopefully they come back regular soon. 

I guess it will just be a very BIG surprise when we do fall pregnant...especially to see those 2 pink lines ;)


----------



## NDH

Just take a test every month. Or every week or two if you have cheapies


----------



## KitteyKat2010

That's exactly what I will do. :) I got my period today so on to my 1st cycle!! I had a period average of 36 days with my last pregnancy...so I will be doing 36 days with this one as well. :) I would rather find out a little later in my pregnancy that I am...we found out when I was almost 4 weeks....we went in for bleeding and very bad cramping...and we found out that we were pregnant :)


----------



## Bookity

Kittey, I got really broody for another baby when my girl was around 4 months old. DH and I decided not to wait long to start TTC#2 because it took us a year and a half to get DD. We started TTC when I was done pumping breastmilk for DD (supply totally dried up just before she turned 6 months -- 2 weeks after my first PP period). We decided to do what ended up working for us the first time, so it was temping, opks, and preseed (the last one being the real hero of the trio). Lo and behold got 2 pink lines on the first try! Awaiting little sister's arrival any time in the next 2-3 weeks!


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Well thank you for all your input everyone. Hubby and I have decided to wait until January 2014. I will be going on birth control until January 2014. :( he asked me if we wanted to buy a house...since we are in the financial thing where we could afford one...and so instead of trying for a baby...we are going to look at a 5 bedroom house with two bathrooms, a full basement and a huge fenced in yard :) plus we are going on our honeymoon January 2014...so it's good and I have high hopes....I have faith that we will have another baby one day ;)


----------



## Bookity

That sounds like a wonderful plan too! My biological clock just wouldn't have allowed waiting that long! It's great though that you'll have a great big house with a nice yard for the little ones to play in! Way to think ahead! Enjoy all the mommy time and attention you get to lavish on little Gavin now! :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Heeeey everyone - just to let you know Phoebe arrived yesterday!!


----------



## Bookity

Congrats (again) Charlie!! :) I can't wait to join you in life with a newborn land. ;)


----------



## CharlieKeys

hurrrrry up Vanessa!! :)


----------



## x Michelle x

Yay Charlie! Can't wait to read your birth story :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Congratulations Charlie! Well done. Xx


----------



## NDH

Congratulations Charlie!


----------



## Rowan75

congratulations! x


----------



## CharlieKeys

I'll post my birth story here? 

So on the 8th, I decided to take the boys for a long walk along the river. However, I felt no different except a lot of pressure on my cervix and some plug. I left most of the cleaning as I said to OH 'she's not coming anytime soon' ... haha!

Woke up at 1am with a contraction but wasn't unusual, went to pee, came back and messaged my friend saying how crampy I was, and it felt weird to pee. Fell back asleep and woke up at 4am with bad pressure and contractions. OH ran me a bath and they were coming every 5 minutes - so knew it was the real deal this time. In-laws came over, and FIL dropped us off at the hospital at 6.30am.

She checked all the boring stuff i.e. BP, urine, pulse etc and asked if I wanted an internal. I said yeah just to see where we're at etc. Cervix was closed. Possibly a fingertip and she said she would normally send women home but, as it was a 3rd baby she wanted to monitor it, as they are "notorious for stop start labours and then going BOOM". She said she recommended Oramorph which would either stop the contractions or progress labour further. So I took that and contractions were still every 4-6 minutes. By 9am, I asked for a birthing ball and leant my front on it and rocked back and forth to put as much pressure on my cervix as possible to try and dilate it. 11.30am my new midwife came in (funnily enough it was the stand in midwife we saw on Tuesday!!), and asked how I was doing, whether to do another internal etc. She checked me and said maybe 2cms ... and got another midwife to double check - she said I was 3cms, very stretchy and performed a sweep and moved my cervix forward. All I can say is OW!!!!!

I was finally allowed G&A and used that whilst rocking on the ball, contractions were evert 2 minutes and lasting a long time, so decided to give up with the ball and lie on my left side. By 1.30pm I was getting an insane pressure down there and I needed to push. Another internal and I was 7cms with bulging membranes. I begged for stronger pain relief but they said no as they decided it was going to happen any time soon, so the midwife and her assistant stayed in with me until the end rther than leaving me too it. By 2.10pm I couldn't take it anymore - was begging them to just break my waters. She said they wouldn't unless absolutely necessary. Anyways, my contractions stopped by 2.15pm and my body took over and just started pushing her out (waters intact). They couldn't believe how quickly it was happening and as she started to crown they broke my waters to sort of 'lube' it all up for the final push. Didn't even have time to do the pant thing, her head just came out and then all of a sudden I heard a pop noise and the rest of her flew out into the bed. She came out so fast her head didn't have time to mold into shape haha and she was born at 14.23pm.

Midwife suggested we let the cord finish pulsing before OH cut it, so we did and then she let him cut it and gave me the injection to deliver the placenta. That felt weird! No stitches or tears and her head was 36.5cm!!!! She weighed 8lbs 15ozs :) 

She seems like such a happy content baby so far :)


----------



## lindblum

congratulations charlie! hope you are recovering well x
how are your afterpains? i found them almost unbearable, hope yours aren't so bad.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Wow Charlie I loved reading your story, so so happy for you!

God I want another one now, all your fault!x


----------



## KitteyKat2010

Well we did not get the house. :( so hubby decided we should try for a baby up until we get our plane tickets for our honeymoon. So we will be trying until October 2013...then if we don't get pregnant before that...we are waiting until January 2014 to start again...since we are going on our honeymoon in January. 

I am a little bit scared about being pregnant again, but I know all the joy will come back once I tell everyone I am (once I get pregnant). I will be taking a test December 24th (Christmas Eve :) ) that's if I don't get my period sooner. At that time, I would be about 5 weeks (maybe :) ) so I hope I can keep posting on this thread. Hopefully when I do get pregnant, you guys all will give me some guidance on everything. It's scary in a way...little guy turns 1 on July 28th...so he will only be about 13 months...that's a big IF I get pregnant this cycle. We aren't really going to try though...just kind of do our thing...and see if I get my period before December 24th :)


----------



## Bookity

Good luck Kittey!


----------



## daddiesgift

Hi ladies hope all is well! I'm still pregnant, two weeks till due date!! Some days I'm ready others not! Back to feeling guilty and nervous for my son :nope: guess we will just wait and see.

Have any of you co slept with two babies. We've given up on my boy sleeping alone so we "side car" his crib to our bed. Also I'm going to try and breast feed and pump at home but worried how that will work with a 15 month old that's very mommy clingy.


----------



## Rowan75

well done charlie!


----------



## lindblum

daddiesgift - I moved my toddler to her own cot next to my bed a few weeks before i was due and she was sleeping well in it but since the baby was born she has been back in bed with us on and off. Four in a bed is too squashy for us. plus she is rough and keeps kicking me in the back! From left to right we sleep; dad, toddler, mum, baby. Once toddler is adjusted I want her back in the cot.


----------



## **angel**

Ladies, I am in desperate need of help, my boys are just constantly fighting, the instigator believe it or not is Blake the youngest! always has to dig Kaleb as he walks past, as soon as Kaleb gets in from school at 12 it starts, he just stands there saying Mummy Blake has hit me, mummy Blake has done this, we have tried time out, ignoring even tapping his hand when he really hurts Kaleb, I am at a loss and feeling like a really rubbish Mum xxx


----------



## YoungNImum

congrats charlie, how are you both x


----------



## KellyC75

Yey Charlie....:happydance: Huge Congratulations :cloud9: So very Happy for you


----------



## CharlieKeys

Thanks ladies :) Hard to believe she's 10 days old! It's the first time I've managed to breast feed for longer than a week :) (Feel a bit guilty for the boys over that). She's amazing, she hardly crys, sleeps really well (we co-sleep at the moment) .. and only wakes at about 2 and 5 for a feed - that's manageable! She doesn't seem to have got reflux yet like Henry did .... so for me that's a huge bonus knowing she isn't suffering - fingers crossed it stays this way!!!! She was born at 8lbs 15ozs and dropped to 8lbs 3ozs but is now steadily gaining and is 8lbs 5ozs :) 


The boys have taken to her really well too! Stephen is always trying to help me and I left her on my bed this morning (in the middle!), came back from the toilet and Stephen was lying next to her singing 'twinkle twinkle little star'. He 'reads' his books to her too - okay he just tells her what the pictures are but it's so cute <3 He also tells people she is 'his baby Phoebe' and told the midwife off for weighing her and making her cry :haha: Henry is a bit more boisterous around her so we do have to watch him, otherwise he thinks he's stroking her but really he's poking her eyes or hitting her head :dohh: 

How is everyone else doing?? Kelly are you all settled yet? :)


----------



## 17thy

Hey guys im brandi. I have a 2 year old and a 7 week old. The first 4 weeks were the worst for me so far. With Onyx clusterfeeding like 14 hours a day, and my 2 year old waking up either multiple times a night, or for hours in the middle of the night, it was ridiculous. But now Emerald's sleeping seems to be regulating again, we've got a good routine at night now. Onyx cosleeps with us and when DH wakes up at 3 for work, I change Onyx. (because he feeds whenever during the night). Then again at about 6 or 7 I change him. And Emerald is either sleeping with us after 4am, or she wakes up at around 8-9am. 

So its getting better. Babywearing has helped a lot too.


----------



## bbygurl719

Just popping in to say hi my baby girl turned one today I only have 33 days left to meet my other baby girl


----------



## fides

happy birthday!


----------



## CharlieKeys

**angel** said:


> Ladies, I am in desperate need of help, my boys are just constantly fighting, the instigator believe it or not is Blake the youngest! always has to dig Kaleb as he walks past, as soon as Kaleb gets in from school at 12 it starts, he just stands there saying Mummy Blake has hit me, mummy Blake has done this, we have tried time out, ignoring even tapping his hand when he really hurts Kaleb, I am at a loss and feeling like a really rubbish Mum xxx

I ignore my boys when they fight and leave them to it (unless they start to really hurt one another/it gets dangerous i.e. near a table etC). Then, I remove one to one time out spot and the other goes to another spot. Sorry, I'm not much help :shrug: BUT you are not a rubbish mum - it's not you that gets them fighting.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

How's bubba doing Charlie? X


----------



## Mistylee

I have a son who is five months old and I'm pregnant again


----------



## Bookity

Guess I should mention... Had my girl 10 days ago. She is so precious. Already growing. Had her first ped appointment at one week and was 3 oz over birth weight and already grown 1/2 an inch!

Have a lot of help here right now from my husband and MIL. A little nervous that in a few weeks I'll be on my own with two babies, but I know I can handle it!
 



Attached Files:







vanessa12.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 1









vanessa13.jpg
File size: 46.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sassy_TTC

^^ congratulations, she is just precious! Enjoy the help whilst it's there but you'll be fine once you have to go it alone, we've all done it avd come through the other side! Those first 3 months are hard but they go so quickly and then it'll be a breeze I promise you.

How's everyone else?? My 2 are growing so quickly it's scary, Zacs 6 months now, he such a happy baby, from the start we had with him being soooo unhappy and extremely hard work we never thought he'd turn into such a chilled lil boy, he's been sitting up since 4.5 months and poppy has paid him so much more attention since, she brings him toys, feed him a bottle, cuddles and kisses him all the time, and wants to sit next to him to watch tv, they're so frigging cute together it's untrue!! Weaning is going well, I'm doing a mixture of Blw and tw, he's still lacto intolarent do that's annoying but I'm hoping he'll grow out of it!
Poppy's so grown up now it's untrue, and such an independent lil moo, my mum laughs that I'm getting pay Back as apparently it's just how I was, she knows exactly what she wants and has an extremely strong head on her lil shoulders! She likes to do everything by herself and rarely accepts mummys help, eating, dressing, putting shoes on, brushing her hair, and now she's started to potty train all by herself, she's so amazing it's untrue! Her talking is so advanced now and she's now putting 5 words sentances together! One proud mumma!

Anyway enough about me, oh just one last thing, no3 is on the cards!! :wacko:


----------



## CharlieKeys

:hi: mistylee and congrats! :)

She's gorgeous bookity!!! Loving the babygro in the second pic :)

Sassy - No 3!! wooooo hooo!!! What changed your minds? Poppy has hit the terrible 2's early then? hehe! 

AFM - all good here ... just struggling a bit as she constantly wants to feed and, she either sleeps really well with one wake up or sits there struggling with wind and is up until god knows what time! Last night was a difficult one - OH woke her up after hours of her being unsettled at about half 12 and she wouldn't sleep until 5ish!!! grrrrrrr. 

I was wondering if any of you had any advice on how to move her to her moses basket from my bed? AND, how can I get her to take a dummy?? I think she's using me as a dummy :-/


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Well the ONLY reason we ruled out number 3 is because my last pregnancies were soooo hard but it's only 9 months? Think
I've forgot how hard it was I think! Our families will hit the roof if I was pregnant, it's a hard situation!!

No advice really, I let Zac sleep in with me too much in the early days! He did use me as a dummy too and I just offered him a dummy 24/7 and he soon took it! Also used ebm for feeding through the night after 2 weeks to try and stop the comfort suckling!


----------



## 17thy

Idk I have let my son on demand feed and he's clusterfed for up to 10 hours straight before (around 2-4 weeks), and he's slept with me every night since his birth (he's 8 weeks) come to find out that along with clusterfeeding my supply was low so he was feeding so frequently to keep up with his hunger, and was still steadily gaining weight. I couldnt imagine sleeping away from him at this point lol. But no advice for the pacifier as mine refuses to take one lol.


----------



## you&me

Peeking in, I haven't been on the site in forever!! Congratulations on all of the new arrivals :flower:


----------



## apple84

Been a while since I've been in here too. Life with a not quite three year old and two not quite one year olds has been surprisingly smooth. :shrug: Andrew is fully potty trained and my girls are such busy crawling, climbing babbling little things :cloud9: They ave such a cool twin bond. I love watching them play together. I've started planning their triple birthday party even though its not until January. :haha:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lovely to hear from your apple, glad the bubs are doing well! Nothing wrong with party planning, I've booked my bubs for June already :rofl:


----------



## Rowan75

lovely to hear such positive feedback on having lo's close together - they are all gorgeous!


----------



## YoungNImum

charlie love your avatar pic x


----------



## KellyC75

:wave: Hi my lovelies :wave:

Hope all mummas & bubbas are doing well :flower:

Congrats on the new babies :baby: & pregnancies :bfp:

We have been busy here, have put an offer in on a house....all was going well & hoping to be in for Christmas (ive been so excited) Now the seller wants date to be middle of January :growlmad:


----------



## Rowan75

HI ladies - just wondered how many of your lo's close in age share a bedroom? and if they do - when did they start sharing? was it after a while or once the littlest reached 6 months? Thanks!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Congrats on the new house Kelly, we've just exchanged on ours and sooo desperate to get in for Xmas so I know how you feel!

Mine have never shared a room and I don't intend for them too, mainly because my eldest is such a great sleeper and Zacs still waking a lot in the night that it wouldn't be fair to have her sleep disturbed, but that's the only reason.x


----------



## Bookity

Not sharing a room yet. Younger will probably be with us in our room for up to the first year (no less than 6 months). Then they'll share a room (hopefully) until the older outgrows her toddler bed.


----------



## Rowan75

Thanks - we have a typical British 1930s semi 3 bed you see and one room is dhs office which is essential as he's self employed - looking into costs to build an office outside or covert the loft, rent an office elsewhere etc its so beyond our budget (we hadn't expected me to be on extended unpaid mat leave altho are delighted with our lovely surprise baby) so we were wondering about the two of them sharing at least for a few years until we can save up or work out another office arrangement -a few of my friends lo's share but there is a bigger age gap (2 years plus) 

hmm


----------



## apple84

My twins share a room and probably will for a long time since they're both girls, but I think it would be different with siblings of different ages. If I had another baby (not happening btw!) I would have a crib in my bedroom until he/she was consistently sleeping through the night and then I would put the baby in to share with my older son.


----------



## little_lady

Hello, can I join you ladies? My age gap will be 19 months and I have s girl, having a boy :) 

Really looking forward to it actually, am I mad not to be scared? Lol. Just can't wait to have another little baby and introduce him to Isabelle. Although I did cry when I found out I was pregnant again. We had planned to wait a few more months but I guess it wasn't to be. And now I think this age gap is a great idea!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Welcome little lady, I have 11 months between mine and I love every second of it!

Congrats on team blue, I have a girl first then a boy too! Any names picked out for your little man?x


----------



## sailorsgirl

Hi ladies. I haven't been around much again but I wanted to let you know that I have had my baby boy!

He arrived on 19th November at 16.15 via cesarean section. He weighed 6lb 8. We have called him Cohen <3. 

His big sister loves him and showers him with cuddles and kisses. I love this small age gap....officially 14 months for us :)

Anyway I hope all you ladies are doing well and babies are happy and well.

Xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhhh massive congratulations :wohoo:

Love his name.xxx


----------



## Bookity

Congrats Sailor!! What a lovely age gap! Mine is 15 months, my second daughter was born just a few days before your little boy! My daughter kind of ignores the baby for the most part and when she does approach her she isn't very gentle... Your daughter is good with "gentle" though? That's awesome!


----------



## bbygurl719

Congratz sailor. My daughter was born November 19th 2011 @ 6lbs 8ozs.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Lots of new babies! How lovely, I always wanted a winter baby so I could snuggly them up all warm! Maybe next year :rofl:

Hope all the bubs and big brothers/sisters are settling in well.x


----------



## Rowan75

congratulations Sailorgirl and bbgurl :)


----------



## KellyC75

Congrats on the new babies :baby::cloud9::baby::cloud9:



Rowan75 said:


> HI ladies - just wondered how many of your lo's close in age share a bedroom? and if they do - when did they start sharing? was it after a while or once the littlest reached 6 months? Thanks!

Mine did share a room for a while, but they kept waking one another up! :dohh:


----------



## bbygurl719

Ty Rowan but I haven't had this baby I'm pregnant with I was talking about my daughter I had last year. Just thought it was cool that sailors baby was born this year on my daughters first birthday weighing the same amount as dd did. I've been having contractions n in the starting stages of labor so hopefully not to long n I'll have my two little ones close in age


----------



## you&me

I am sooooo broody :dohh:


----------



## Giftmum

hi, Gift is 7months while i'm 5wks preg. She will be 15months when her sibling will arrive, got d bfp this i was happy cos i ttc for 2yrs before i conceived Gift.


----------



## Bookity

Sounds like me Giftmum! Tried for 18 months for #1 and first time TTC#2 got a bfp when #1 was 7 months so they're 15 months apart as well!


----------



## little_lady

How are you getting on bookity? My dd is 15 months now and needs so much attention! I hope she'll calm down by 19 months lol. 

Yeah we picked a name, Joel :)


----------



## Bookity

Well, right now my MIL is helping a LOT and doing most everything for the older one. Feeding her meals, bathing her, putting her to bed... I really need to start taking responsibility back as she's going out of town on the 13th and wont be back til the 16th or 17th and my husband starts back to work on the 12th. I need to get some practice in with it being just the three of us before I get shocked by it when she goes!


----------



## fides

congrats on the new babies!!


----------



## NDH

How many of you had complications with your subsequent pregnancies? I'm on a lifting ban but with an 11 month old who wants to be carried everywhere or needs to be constantly picked up and moved before she crawls into the road I don't see how I'm supposed to comply :/ seeking out people who have been in similar positions.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Know how you feel ndh! I had severe SPD with Zac and couldn't do anything with pops, I was house bound and just managed as best as I could, I sat on the floor and fed her instead if putting her in her high chair, made hubby take her down in the morning and bring her up at night, pops wanted carrying a lot too but she soon realised I couldn't and it actually made her a lot more independent!


----------



## cookielucylou

I had a little boy born on the 2nd december and so far my 25month old loves him. They look so cute together so really hope it continues.


----------



## apple84

My LOs close in age ;)
https://i530.photobucket.com/albums/dd344/kuipersfamily/d287b017a064622b6aba62401624db12.jpg


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG cuteness overload! I want 3!!x


----------



## KellyC75

you&me said:


> I am sooooo broody :dohh:

Will you be having another? :shrug:

Im no longer broody, thank goodness, im too blooming knackered now!! :haha:


----------



## Bookity

Everytime I feel overwhelmed with the two babies (like last night when they both didn't want to go to sleep), I tell my husband "NO MORE BABIES". So far, even when not overwhelmed, I still feel this way. I really feel complete with 2.


----------



## Firefly153

Hi Ladies please can I join you? I have Phoebe who is 3 and Hayley who is 22 Months old. When Hayley was born, Phoebe had turned 15 months old 3 days earlier.

As alot of you have said yes it is very hard and tiring at first but it is so worth it. My girls are so close its unbelievable. When Hayley falls over or bangs into something Phoebe will say "Oh my sweetheart, you ok. What did you do?" and then gives her a massive cuddle and kiss. The love they have for each other is great they both say goodnight to each other, morning and give each other kisses and cuddles all the time. When you ask Phoebe if she loves her sister she tells you "i love Hayley more and more and more like lellytots. She is my sister, my best friend and my girl."

They play so well together and Phoebe likes to help Hayley and show her how to do things. Yesterday she turned round to Hayley and said "look Hayley,you do it like this"

I love the small gap now but at first I did wonder what we had done.


----------



## Firefly153

Bookity said:


> Everytime I feel overwhelmed with the two babies (like last night when they both didn't want to go to sleep), I tell my husband "NO MORE BABIES". So far, even when not overwhelmed, I still feel this way. I really feel complete with 2.

Im so with you on that one, when they wont go to sleep or they are being little terrors and 'tag-teaming' me I am definitely glad we are having no more and I dont regret the decision to have the operation. I love my girls to bits but I dont want to be out numbered or even have to go back to the newborn stage and having to do everything all over again. I love the fact they are so independent and can feed themselves, dress themselves etc

When someone I know announces their pregnant or give birth I still get jealous and wish that we could do that all over again but then I remember the hard work, sleepless nights and the puke. :blush:


----------



## sailorsgirl

What were your older babies like when the new one arrived? I am really proud so far of how good Isla has been with her little brother, we have only had one or two touchy moments where she has wanted a cuddle while I am trying to feed him. 

Also how have you handled trips out of the house on your own when both children are so small? Today was my first trip to a toddler group with both of mine and Isla just wanted to sit on my knee the whole time, yet because we couldn't have our prams close I also had to have Cohen in my arms the whole time too. It wasn't a problem until Isla was pushed over by a bigger boy and needed extra comfort. Does anyone have any tips? 

Xxx


----------



## NDH

Do you have a sling you could wear Cohen in so your hands are free to help with Isla?


----------



## sailorsgirl

I don't, I have been thinking about it recently though. I wouldn't know where to start in terms of what to go for though xx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Would they let you taken the baby in the car seat sailor girl? Or do you walk? Sometimes I've taken Zac in his so I have somewhere to put him! Or I ask for help, the leaders are normally great and I often leave one or the other whilst one needs nappy changes etc!

I had a sling for Zac and couldn't have lived without it in the early days. God I forgot how hard they were!x


----------



## NDH

sailorsgirl said:


> I don't, I have been thinking about it recently though. I wouldn't know where to start in terms of what to go for though xx

The natural parenting forum is a good place to start. Or find out if there's a sling meet near you where you could get hands on advice :).


----------



## bbygurl719

I'm getting close to having my little one close in age I'm one cm dialated not effaced and baby is minus three


----------



## fides

apple, that pic is tooooo cute!!!

Bookity, our 2nd LO isn't even here yet, but i feel the same and keep telling DH no more! :haha:

firefly, thank you for sharing that about your girls - i keep worrying about how my son is going to be with his younger brother b/c he's a clingy/fussy/sensitive baby - reading that made me smile. :)


----------



## 17thy

Bookity said:


> Everytime I feel overwhelmed with the two babies (like last night when they both didn't want to go to sleep), I tell my husband "NO MORE BABIES". So far, even when not overwhelmed, I still feel this way. I really feel complete with 2.

SAME! Totally the same.


----------



## daddiesgift

Hi ladies! I had my 2nd boy Anthony Lucas November 20th at 39 weeks. He weighed 8 pounds 13 ozs, 19 inches long. We are all doing well and I have to say its MUCH easier this time around. We are dealing with a protein allergy but we also did with my oldest so its not too overwhelming. 

My oldest WAS doing great with baby now he will not leave him alone, EVER!! He has to cover him, uncover him, take pacifier out, shove it back in, throw stuff at him, "kiss" him (head butting). Drives me insane!! Baby will be sleeping so I go to get things around house done but Dominic wakes him every time. It use to be cute but now its just annoying. I try not to yell at him as I don't want him to resent baby but I can see him becoming jealous and it makes me so sad. When I'm holding baby he will try and get in my lap, even tho all four of us co sleep and I sleep between both babies he will wake up crying and crawl on me to sleep, I see him staring at us holding baby so I'll kiss and hug him too.


----------



## apple84

Ugh I hear you! My son was like that with his sisters too. He's almost three now though and it seems to have gone away, but it used to be terrible. He's wake them up in the swing or bouncy chair. I even had to gate the twins' room, because he would go in there yelling "wake up babies! I wan to play with you!" :dohh: cute, but not so cute when you're desperate to get something done around the house


----------



## fides

daddiesgift said:


> Hi ladies! I had my 2nd boy Anthony Lucas November 20th at 39 weeks. He weighed 8 pounds 13 ozs, 19 inches long. We are all doing well and I have to say its MUCH easier this time around. We are dealing with a protein allergy but we also did with my oldest so its not too overwhelming.
> 
> My oldest WAS doing great with baby now he will not leave him alone, EVER!! He has to cover him, uncover him, take pacifier out, shove it back in, throw stuff at him, "kiss" him (head butting). Drives me insane!! Baby will be sleeping so I go to get things around house done but Dominic wakes him every time. It use to be cute but now its just annoying. I try not to yell at him as I don't want him to resent baby but I can see him becoming jealous and it makes me so sad. When I'm holding baby he will try and get in my lap, even tho all four of us co sleep and I sleep between both babies he will wake up crying and crawl on me to sleep, I see him staring at us holding baby so I'll kiss and hug him too.

congrats! i noticed your ticker has the birth year of 20011 for Dominic. :)


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ooh congrats! He was born the day after my son :) xxx


----------



## daddiesgift

fides said:


> daddiesgift said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I had my 2nd boy Anthony Lucas November 20th at 39 weeks. He weighed 8 pounds 13 ozs, 19 inches long. We are all doing well and I have to say its MUCH easier this time around. We are dealing with a protein allergy but we also did with my oldest so its not too overwhelming.
> 
> My oldest WAS doing great with baby now he will not leave him alone, EVER!! He has to cover him, uncover him, take pacifier out, shove it back in, throw stuff at him, "kiss" him (head butting). Drives me insane!! Baby will be sleeping so I go to get things around house done but Dominic wakes him every time. It use to be cute but now its just annoying. I try not to yell at him as I don't want him to resent baby but I can see him becoming jealous and it makes me so sad. When I'm holding baby he will try and get in my lap, even tho all four of us co sleep and I sleep between both babies he will wake up crying and crawl on me to sleep, I see him staring at us holding baby so I'll kiss and hug him too.
> 
> congrats! i noticed your ticker has the birth year of 20011 for Dominic. :)Click to expand...

awe crud! And I just now got around to fixing it..wonder how long it will be till I fix it again :winkwink:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hey ladies! Sorry I've been so awol - Stephen poured juice on the laptop amd broke it, so havn't been able to get on!

Bear with me on catchingup - I can't remember who asked but getting out - we try to get out most days. Phoebe is either in the sling/pram, Stephen tends to walk, Henry is in the pram as he'll just run off given the chance lol. We've been to groups and playcentres, shopping, out for lunch etc and it's been pretty easy so far  It gets easier  

Kelly . That sucks about the move! 

Apple - your 3 are mega cute! 

Congrats on all the new arrivals!


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all just popping in to say hi n that Angelyca Grace arrived by schedule c section on 12/22/12 weighing four pounds eight ounces 19 inch long. She is long and skinny but perfect. Angelyca n Aaryella e exactly 13 months 3 days apart. N my mom got to see her born. Out of my moms 11 grand.children this is the first one she got to see born my mom said it was best xmas present she could have ever got n she got to cut cord. It was amazing experiencing that with my Mom


----------



## fides

congratulations!


----------



## mumj18

Hey just found this thread. I have a five month old and twenty one month old. Jealous of the ladies with only 10-12 months between them!!


----------



## daddiesgift

Idk if you should be jealous lol


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Congratulations, what a lovely experience for your mum. How's it all going?

Hope everyone had a lovely christmas. X


----------



## bbygurl719

Its going great she breastfeeding really good n I'm just so in love with her


----------



## MommyJogger

Hi all! Joining you ladies! How did you all prepare your babies for the new arrival? He's only 4 mo, so I don't think he gets much out of me reading "big brother" books to him yet. Someone suggested always having a doll around for the rest of the pregnancy and traching him how to be gentle with it. Worth it? I guess I'm just worried he'll instead learn to view the baby as an inanimate object if we do that? Am I giving him too much/little credit for being able to distinguish doll from baby at 11 mo? I feel like I'm going to just be a ftm again instead of having any idea what I'm doing once #2 gets here.


----------



## daddiesgift

It's worth a try? Every child is different and you just never know how they'll be. We didn't really prepare my son at all, read him some books, showed him baby bump, called it brother ect. I was worried bc my oldest is so attached to me but he did great! He goes through phases of learning. He was sweet at first hugging and kissing baby, laughing at him. Then he went to trying to play with him, hitting him, throwing toys at him. Then he'd cry when he'd cry, have to be on me when baby was, now he's to a pestering stage where he just won't leave him alone!! Driving me mad :winkwink: he's just trying to help but a 16 month old helping is not really helping! He'll cover baby up, uncover him, try to stick paci or bottle in his mouth, crawl up side of crib or changing table to see him


----------



## apple84

My son was almost two when I had the twins and I don't think he got it at all. We did the dolls, books ect, but I don't think it made much difference. That said he adjusted just fine when they arrived.


----------



## Mummy_to_be87

Hi Im joining you all, I have an 11 month old daughter and I am 18 weeks pregnant, roughly 15 months between the two :)

Ps how do you get the flashing signature to appear on your page?


----------



## TheNewWife

I'm back ... Emma is now 3 1/2, Heidi just turned 2, Monica is 9 months old and I am pregnant again :rofl:

We'll have 4 under 4 for a month or so. :help:


----------



## MommyJogger

TheNewWife said:


> I'm back ... Emma is now 3 1/2, Heidi just turned 2, Monica is 9 months old and I am pregnant again :rofl:
> 
> We'll have 4 under 4 for a month or so. :help:

Aww, that's so sweet! I love big families! Will be stalking your parenting journal!


----------



## Chellxx

TheNewWife said:


> I'm back ... Emma is now 3 1/2, Heidi just turned 2, Monica is 9 months old and I am pregnant again :rofl:
> 
> We'll have 4 under 4 for a month or so. :help:

Congrats Hun, 4 under 4 sounds hard work but fab :cloud9:


----------



## Beccagal

Hi Ladies, 
Surprisingly I'm back again! We decided in Feb that we were done having kids.
I lost all my weight and just found out on Saturday..... BIG FAT POSITVE!
Still in disbelief and shocked!


----------



## kimberleyrobx

Hi everyone, there will be 18 months between my two! my daughter is 16 months and our little boy will be here in just 8 weeks! exciting and nerve racking! x


----------



## NDH

Congrats on the new pregnancies


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Congratulations girls.xx


----------



## wantingagirl

:hi:

My daughter is 6 months old and Im nearly 14 weeks pregnant. There will be give or take 11 months age difference depending when I have this one but they will both be the same age for a week or two :wacko: This one is due July 6th my daughter was due july 13th but had her July 20th.

I also have a 10 year old SS and a 3 year old always on the go toddler lol x


----------



## CharlieKeys

congrats on all the new pregnancies  I am so wanting number 4 but, it's just not the right thing to do :-(


----------



## LeeLouClare

Hey ladies!! I've had my baby and she was a girl we named her Evelyn and her brother seems unfased by her.


----------



## fides

congratulations!!!


----------



## Rowan75

congratulations x


----------



## CharlieKeys

Congrats . Love the name!!


----------



## Chellxx

Congratulations


----------



## KellyC75

Congratulations on the pregnancies :bfp: & the new babies :baby: 

Sorry I dont get on here too much lately, both my Daughters have had bad viral infections, DD1 ended up being taken to hospital via ambulance, when her temperature hit 41.......Its been a very long month of poorly bubs :cry:

They are both (touch wood) on the mend now thankfully :thumbup:

Hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hope they both feel better :hugs: must have been horrible!


----------



## cookielucylou

Does everyone else get asked by health proffessionals how there coping with 2 like its a bad thing? I had my 6 week check yesterday and i got asked again.


----------



## daddiesgift

I mostly get asked by strangers. Or hear things like " oh gosh two babies idk how you do it"


----------



## apple84

I hear "double trouble", "boy you've got your hands full" and "wow you must be busy" every time I take the kids out. Occasionally I even get a rude "I'd die/shoot myself/go crazy if I were you". Uh thanks.


----------



## daddiesgift

Lol! ^


----------



## NDH

I have an online friend from another forum with nearly 6 children under 8 (she's due any day with #6). 8 year old DD with special needs, 6 year old DD, twin not yet 3 year old girls, and a 16 month old boy. I'm sure you can imagine the comments she gets on a daily basis!


----------



## CharlieKeys

I get told all the time "wow you must have your hands full" and "how do you cope?" and "you must be so tired" somedays I'd like to tell them to piss off :haha: but I'm polite


----------



## cookielucylou

Luckily I have only had a few comments from strangers but thr hv and doctor have both seemed a bit iffy about having 2 close together. I did plan them like that and i did know it wouldnt be easy. 
The boys are actually pretty good and i'm looking forward to watching them play together, Ethan already loves chatting to his baby brother and i swear he gets more smiles and coos than we do!


----------



## KellyC75

So happy...we have now moved into our new home back in the UK...Great being home again
The Girls are over the virus, but now we all have the cough/cold/sore throat bug! :0(
Hope you are all well & I should be able to 'check in' on this thread a little more now ;0)


----------



## KellyC75

Girls....how do you manage nap/bed times?
Im really struggling, trying to keep one out & quiet whilst I put the other down!? Tips would be so very welcome


----------



## KellyC75

Hope everyone is ok....its gone so quiet on here!! X


----------



## apple84

I use white noise machines for the twins. It really helps drown out Andrew's noises.


----------



## fides

guess i get to "graduate" from this pregnancy group now...

my son was born this morning 18 days past his EDD making the age gap 15 months.

Thanks, ladies - it has been great reading a lot of useful info in here!

Good luck to all the ladies who are still expecting their next LO! :flower:


----------



## KellyC75

fides said:


> guess i get to "graduate" from this pregnancy group now...
> 
> my son was born this morning 18 days past his EDD making the age gap 15 months.
> 
> Thanks, ladies - it has been great reading a lot of useful info in here!
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies who are still expecting their next LO! :flower:

Dont leave chick....most of us have had the babies now & find it very helpful still x


----------



## KellyC75

Am i missing something?
Where has everyone gone?
Miss you all!


----------



## cookielucylou

I never noticed this was a pregnancy group-i see it more as a parenting group :)
My little man is now 3months old and I've adjusted to having 2 of them now and finding it a lot easier :)


----------



## Bookity

Hm, I thought of it as a parenting group too. Hmm..

Oh, hey... my little one rolled back to front today! Still hasn't gone the other way yet, even though that's supposed to be easier. She doesn't much like tummy time. Believe she let me know it too when she rolled over!!


----------



## Guppy051708

:saywhat: So i have been searching for this thread (couldn't remember the name of it for the life of me :dohh:). For some reason it totally went off my CP radar! ...so im back! and with that i bring an update :D

As you know i have a 17 month age gap between DS1 and DS2. Well we are expecting our final baby Sept 1st. Im expecting an 18 month age gap between DS2 and this baby :D

Glad to be back!!


----------



## Guppy051708

oh and we find out next saturday if we are on team :blue: or team :pink:!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Congrats guppy, I'd love baby no3, hubs will no way change his mind though! :-(

I'm finding it all pretty easy, although I have terrible pnd :-(


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats on the new bundle!! 

Mine have a 15 month age gap though I love them both dearly I won't be doing that again lol. So as of now and the next four years no more babies for us! Ill be honest and say I never long to be pregnant or have another :rofl: it is easier than I thought it was going to be.. Somedays :)


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> :saywhat: So i have been searching for this thread (couldn't remember the name of it for the life of me :dohh:). For some reason it totally went off my CP radar! ...so im back! and with that i bring an update :D
> 
> As you know i have a 17 month age gap between DS1 and DS2. Well we are expecting our final baby Sept 1st. Im expecting an 18 month age gap between DS2 and this baby :D
> 
> Glad to be back!!

Congrats Guppy....cant wait to hear pink or blue ;0) Your a brave lady (im with daddiesgift...not sure i could do a small age gap again!!)



Sassy_TTC said:


> Congrats guppy, I'd love baby no3, hubs will no way change his mind though! :-(
> 
> I'm finding it all pretty easy, although I have terrible pnd :-(

(((Hugs)))


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks everyone! 

we were going to wait like another 5 yrs and have two more close in age, but then i found out i have endometriosis. Ive always had the red flags for it, just never had medical professionals speak of it until i was PP with DS2 (bc it flared really badly then). I also found out that i have extreml severe pelvic organ prolapse of my uterus, bladder, and rectum. It's so bad that natural measures wont help and will require surgery. Pessarys also do not work. I have major issues going to the bathroom and in a lot of pain in my day to day life. The thing with this needed surgery is that you shouldn't get pregnant again after getting it. Pregnancy alone can undo everything. So that meant if we waited 5+ yrs for our last one or two children, then i would be in chronic pain and discomfort until well after that. So in light of the extreme prolapse and the risk of infertility with endometriosis, we decided it would be best to have our last one now instead of waiting. Im a bit nervous, but i feel that we will get on just fine. Im expecting the first yr to be complete and utter chaos....survival mode, but i think after that it will be much easier in the long run. So i just try to remember that.


----------



## daddiesgift

In that case I don't blame you! I probably would've done the same under the circumstances. Sorry you have to deal with that :flower:


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks hon <3 
Im glad to have this support group! Im sure that you all will be a necessity once #3 arrives! :blush:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahh guppy that sounds awful, you poor thing! I defo would have gone straight for no3 so totally understand your decision!

My mum had 3 under 5 and she loved it, she said it was hard at first but loved how close we all were.x


----------



## bbygurl719

If I could have another close in age I would but right now I can't. So we r going to have one more in five years but I plan on talking dh into two close in age again. I love every minute of it.


----------



## KellyC75

That makes total sense guppy....xx


----------



## bbygurl719

Kellyc I was wondering if u could change my pink n yellow storks to pink n pink


----------



## Bookity

Oh and wondering if I could get to be on the list on the first page too?? My LO's are pink and pink with a 15 month gap.


----------



## KellyC75

^^ All done Girls ;0)


----------



## Guppy051708

Had my 15 week MW appt today. DH was able to take of work, so he came along with the kids. It was really sweet having him there for a change <3

im starting to have a few random worries about having 3 under 3....lately it has been, how in the world do i transfer 3 kids in and out of the car safely?! My eldest will run off for sure, while i work on the other two...and i only have 2 hands :shrug:


----------



## apple84

I can answer that one! The most likely to run off (my 3yo son in my case) gets put in first and let out last. He ends up waiting in his seat a bit, but he's used to it. If he's really impatient I just give him a little snack or something.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

^^ agree I do that already with my 2, eldest in first and out last!x


----------



## KellyC75

Yep...as above ^^
Always put my 2 year old in first, as shes usually walking, the 1 year old is strapped in her pushchair, or in the baby carrier, so know she is safe ;0)


----------



## KellyC75

Finally....after a year of having my dd2 , im getting into a routine that suits me & the other kids...

Typical day; dd2 now has an early lunch at 11.30am ish, then naps from 12 until/12.30 until 2/2.30pm...then up, get in car with bottle of milk & off to collect ds2 from school...home, dinner at 4.30pm & bed at 6.30pm...she sleeps until 7am, which is perfect timing to get ds2 up to start getting ready for school ;0)

My only problem right now is bedtime...but thats mostly due to dd1s reluctance to go to bed!! :0( So hard to not wake up dd2 :0(


----------



## NDH

While you're in an updating the first page mood can I have a pink and yellow stork with a 17 month gap please?


----------



## gardenofedens

Hi ladies, may I join? I have a 7 month old daughter and am 4-6 weeks pregnant so they will probably be about 16 months apart.


----------



## Bookity

Wow garden!!! From looking at your siggie, your story seems very similar to mine!! I got a bfp with my first dec 20th 2010, DD born August 5th 2011 at 36+2, got second bfp March 9 2012 and DD2 born November 14th!! Just over a 15 month age gap! Welcome to the club!


----------



## gardenofedens

Bookity said:


> Wow garden!!! From looking at your siggie, your story seems very similar to mine!! I got a bfp with my first dec 20th 2010, DD born August 5th 2011 at 36+2, got second bfp March 9 2012 and DD2 born November 14th!! Just over a 15 month age gap! Welcome to the club!

Wow!!! That's almost exactly the same!! So crazy!


----------



## Bookity

Let me know if your second comes at 39 weeks as well... haha!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Where's Charlie????

I'm seriously considering no3 and need to hear how you're coping lol!xx


----------



## KellyC75

Sassy_TTC said:


> Where's Charlie????
> 
> I'm seriously considering no3 and need to hear how you're coping lol!xx


Wow! Your another brave lady ;0)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Brave? Or dam right stupid!


----------



## daddiesgift

Though I'm sure we all hate hearing how it must be so hard having littles close in age .. I tell others to wait lol! I think my boys are easy for the most part and I wouldn't trade them for anything I can't do morning sickness again, being pregnant again, weight gain again, post pregnancy working out, trying to breast feed, take care of three in diapers, keep marriage alive, house clean, errands ran, loss of sleep.. Have I slept a full night since #1 was born I don't think so! So for me I'm religiously taking birth control :haha: if we do ever have another it will be when these two are in school.


----------



## gardenofedens

daddiesgift said:


> Though I'm sure we all hate hearing how it must be so hard having littles close in age .. I tell others to wait lol! I think my boys are easy for the most part and I wouldn't trade them for anything I can't do morning sickness again, being pregnant again, weight gain again, post pregnancy working out, trying to breast feed, take care of three in diapers, keep marriage alive, house clean, errands ran, loss of sleep.. Have I slept a full night since #1 was born I don't think so! So for me I'm religiously taking birth control :haha: if we do ever have another it will be when these two are in school.

After how quickly we fell pregnant with #2, I will be using prevention next time around too. After how long and perfectly timed everything had to be for our daughter, I thought it would take at least couple years for #2 since we didn't take any extra measures! We won't be trying again for at least three years...that would put Abigail at 3.5-4 and Baby Bun around 2-2.5.


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks for the tips on getting the kiddies in and out of the car :thumbup:
I guess i sort of already do that as it is :dohh: guess i was just overthinking it :blush:


You officially add my bump team :D Today we found out we are...team :pink:!!!! So there is 17 months between DS1 and DS2. And then there will be 18 months between DS2 and DD if youd like to update the first page <3 ...can't believe we finally have a girl!

and yeah, we are totally done after this one. Never want to go through hypermesis and dealing with young ones EVER again.


----------



## Bookity

oh guppy congrats! love the name Macy, btw. I used it in a story I wrote once which was actually combining my name with my best friend. ;) Tried to suggest it to DH when we were expecting, but he didn't like it. BOO! Now that I have Michaela I wouldn't want another 'M' baby.

Think we're done with these two, but if we decide to have another I'd like to wait until #2 is 2 years old before we start TTC.


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats!! How fun a girl after two boys!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Ahhhh massive congrats guppy, lil girls are amazing.xx


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hi ladies, sorry I've not been on for a while ... No laptop and this phone is pretty rubbish when it comes to getting on here. How are you all? 

Sassy - three is easy peasy :) honestly it's a lot easier than I thought ut would be, and I've pretty much had to do it all by myself as after his paternity finished his hours have been leave the house by 6am and not back until 1.30am with only one day off! :( the only thing I find hard is the bedtime routine as from about 6pm she's majorly grumpy, but she has to wait until the boys go to bed at half 6/7. With the pram Phoebe and Henry go in the seats, and Stephen will either walk or get on the buggy board. If OH is off he can push the spare stroller incase he needs it. Stephen's also just started pre-school for 2-3 sessions a week which means I get to spend some time with the younger ones. It can be hard work but on the whole it's pretty easy, as the third one just sort of has to slot in! I say dooooooo it ;)

Can't believe she's FOUR months now ... Goes so quick


----------



## phineas

Hey ladies can I join? I've just had my DD 17 weeks ago and am 8 weeks 3 days preg :) was a but scared at first but now that the reality has set in I'm looking forward to it! Due date is 24 th of oct - I got in just in time to have my Irish twins :) 

Feeling really good tbh. Had a few days of sickness but that's gone again, and same a few days of headaches but that's buggered off too! I had a chemical before this one so am a bit scared, but I just gotta trust its nice and snug! 

DD has just landed in the 4 month sleep regression. It's been on and off for the last few nights, but last night was our worst. It's made harder by the fact that she won't let me pick her up to soothe her! So she kinda just wants to fuss it out a bit and have a bottle! She seemed to settle when I shone the torch of my Fone up to the ceiling which is odd but hey it got me some broken sleep at least!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hiiiii Phinny!!


----------



## phineas

Hiiiii Charlie :D


----------



## Bookity

Hi Phin!!!!! So good to see you here! Also hoping this lil bean is nice and snug!


----------



## Guppy051708

CharlieKeys- i know i wasn't the one asking, but thank you for that response. As a mom who will soon have 3 under 3 im a little nervous. So it was nice reading that! Im hoping it's not too much different than having 2 under 2...hope im not wrong about that :blush:

welcome phineas :hi:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Guppy - adjusting to two was a lot harder than adjusting to three. . . And everyday gets easier, especially now as she's getting independant and wants to 'play' with the boys and, play with her toys etc. She is the clingiest out of the three and, is very much a mummy's girl which can be difficult as she wants me all the time. We also have a routine and get out to soft play and parks a lot too. She also goes to bed at half 6, then me and the boys will snuggle on the sofa and read a story or two, have cuddles etc. When you have all three try getting out with them all asap - it can be daunting but the more you do it the easier that gets. Some days are nightmare days if one decides to play up -but again very rare or just a normal everyday tantrum. Honestly, love it - it's lovely to see how close they are. If you have a bad day just remember the next day is a totally new day. 

I love having 3 under 3 :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

It's great that things are going to well Charlie! You make it sound so easy!

I've sadly just had my 5th mc, it wasnt planned but baby no3 will probably never happen now :-(


----------



## NDH

So sorry for your loss Sassy :(


----------



## Guppy051708

Thank you for your kind words Charlie :friends: it is a breath of fresh air to hear the positives about it, even when it can get hard. So many ppl just like to tell you how bad of an idea it is to have 3 under 3 (even though none of them have done it :dohh:). So it is nice to hear that is totally doable and even enjoyable! 

Sassy - so truly sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## daddiesgift

Sassy- so sorry :nope:


----------



## KellyC75

So sorry for your sad news sassy xxx


----------



## Guppy051708

does anyone have a triple stroller? Or at least did research on price and logistics of a particular triple? (I.e. fitting into the back of a sedan). At first i thought we would just get away with the double stroller and then baby wearing the little one, but i really hesistate not to have a triple on hand because DS2 hated being worn past a month or two (which is why we ended up getting the double). Plus if i have 3 in diapers, then it would be nice to have some place to put those types of needs. The problem is, i cant find any triple strollers that are actually affordable! Ive been scowering Craigslist and eBay and places second hand, but triple strollers just dont seem to be common (can't imagine why :lol: jk) So yeah, just wondering if anyone has or found a type of stroller that fits three (preferably after birth and not after 6 months in case i get another that hates baby wearing), and one that isn't outrageously priced. 

I am going to a moms of multiples yard sale in May, but still want to keep searching in case i dont get lucky.


----------



## apple84

I don't recommend a triple stroller unless you're considering a fourth child close in age. Your oldest will likely have no interest in a stroller by the time LO is here. My son was done with strollers at 2 1/2. On the VERY rare occasion I need to put him in a stroller, I just carry one of the babies in my Ergo. 

I do know that thenewwife has a great triple stroller you could ask her about. I doubt it would fit in a car though.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:hi: 
New here! 
Expecting our third in December, when our second will be 21 months!! 
Quick! Where is the FREAKING OUT smiley??


----------



## Mrs. AJ

lol Jen, hi!


----------



## Junebugs

Hey all!!! I'd love to joint!! :wave: I have a son that is almost 14 months old and i am 11 weeks pregnant. Therefore i will have 2 under 2. I wont lie and say i am not nervous because i really am but in the end i really think it will be nice to have them so close in age! I am glad to have found this group for support!

Hello to all the Feb. Valentine ladies in this group... i see a couple of ya !! :wave:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Robin! Cami!
:howdy:


----------



## KellyC75

Hi Amarylis & Junebugs :wave:


----------



## GossipGirly

Ok so can I join?

I have a DD & DS will 16 month age gap and this baby and DS will have 21 month between them so a 3, 1 and a newborn! Eeek!


----------



## daddiesgift

Hi everyone! 

Congrats Gossipgirly! You are a brave one indeed :haha: 

Today I told my husband to pick up my birth control, he came home and said he decided I didn't need to take it anymore "religious" reasons. I about died! This is something we've been struggling with but then he said "kidding its on the counter". Whew! I almost had a heart attack lol


----------



## YoungNImum

havnt been on in months so thought i should update that im expecting baby #3 :) x


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So how do you all do it? 
How do you carry around a toddler when you have a huge belly? How do you change diapers with morning sickness? How do you deal with a jealous toddler? 
How do you handle feelings of guilt when you are pregnant and feel like you don't even know your toddler's personality yet? I feel like he is just becoming his own little person and I am going to miss so much of his growing up because I will be consumed with the new baby. 

Don't get me wrong. I am absolutely THRILLED to be expecting. We wanted this so much! But I feel like this is a good place to vent my concerns that, while not all-consuming, are very real.


----------



## GossipGirly

You just cope because you have no choice. You take each day as it comes and try not to go mad by getting out and much as possible. It's hard but you lie in bed and can't believe you survived another day! Hahaha sorry! X


----------



## GossipGirly

But might I add... You wouldn't change it for be world!


----------



## daddiesgift

It's hard that's for sure. But you learn to cope. My son was 5 months old when I got pregnant so it wasn't too bad he wasn't running around yet. He was 15 months when baby brother was born. He went through stages of loving brother, then not wanting him around, now they love each other again. When I went into labor I cried and cried because I felt it wasn't fair to #1. But now I love seeing them interact with each other and I don't feel #1 is jealous at all. I take time to spend with each of them. Even if its just taking my toddler to grocery store me and him ill make a big deal of it and get him a little treat for "mommy Domi day". With #2 I try my best to get cuddles in before bedtime, during night feeds and in morning before everyone wakes up. I feel bad for baby sometimes as I'm just not able to hold him and play with him as much as I could when #1 was a baby.


----------



## bbygurl719

Congratulations everyone. My girls are 13 months and 3 days apart. And I love every minute. Dd1 was never jealous. Since day one she kissed her and let us now by coming up to who had the baby and making kissing sounds. And now that dd2 is a look older when big sissy gives her kisses she smiles and coos at her. I find it alot easier than people say it is. I would definitely do it again if I could. But we r waiting four or five years. And hopefully we r in a good place Cuz I want to do two close in age again.


----------



## Guppy051708

You just do it because you have to, which i know sounds like a cop out reason, but it's very true. With the getting sick and changing diapers...thats tough some days, especially with having HG and two kiddos diapers to change, but it cant be done. The biggest thing is make sure you take care of yourself, especially if it gets bad. Sometimes my kids might have to be in a wet diaper for a couple more minutes so i can go yack and get it out of my system. Then i get to them as quickly as possible. It might sound horrible, but its even more horrible if you throw up on them :lol:

I also get tired a lot more this pregnancy. I was never one of those mothers that fancied using TV as entertainment, but im in survival mode, so it wasn't uncommon to baby gate them into the living room while im in there with them and rest on the couch. It was a necessity (that was a tough lesson to learn). But they are fine. You just have to do what you have to do and remember this isn't long term. It will come to pass. 

As for jealousy, we havn't really had that issue, you may not experience that (or you could, its hard to predict), but for us, Isaiah was so young when Elliot was born, that is the norm. He doesn't know any different. There is hardly ever any jealousy issues. Every once in a while he gets territorial with his toys and stuff, but other than that no problems. They get along very well. Just make sure you are making time for the older kids. And make it a positive experience. Dont beat yourself up when you cant be the perfect mom. We just do the best that we can. The best way to deal with jealousy is to prevent in the first place, so make sure you are being extra diligent with the older kids and giving them positive attention. It will probably work in your favor to have them close together as far as jealousy is concerned. Dont think it wont ever happen, it will. but it wont be as often as you would think bc your current LO wouldn't know much different. 

Guilt...hmm that one i struggled with A LOT when i was pregnant with DS2. I was so worried. i felt so bad for DS1, I was just a mess of guilt. And im not going to say it goes away as soon as you give birth, it may, but for me that wasn't the case. It took a couple of months. But once i got into things and being a mom to both, the guilt just melted away and now i cant imagine life without DS2. This time around i dont feel guilty at all. I do worry about how DS2 will react (he is a high needs baby) but otherwise im not guilt ridden. I know we will get through it and i know in the long run its going to be a good thing for all family members, but we just have to work through the mountains and valleys and then it will fall into place.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

Everyone else has pretty much already said it all...but I will address your first concern. Oh, and I am right there with you really. Things have been going great here, but DH is still on leave. I am terrified of him going back...but I'll manage :)

I was concerned about carrying around a toddler with a belly, but when the time came it was actually a non-issue. I never even thought about it...mostly he was propped on top of my bump, which I thought would be uncomfortable, but actually wasnt. Or on my hip. You could also still do back carries :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Who has two (or will have two) in cloth diapers? 
I'm trying to decide if we will cd from birth with the next one or not. 
With Samuel, we started when he was a few months old because I had heard that one-size diapers don't usually fit newborns very well. 
This time, I'd sort of like to do cloth from birth, but that means buying a whole stash of newborn diapers and then probably a bunch more one-size. (We have a _few_ more than what we need for Sam but not a lot.) 
I'm just thinking about the cost... Not sure we'd even want to sell the nb stash because we'd want it for #4, should we be blessed again. 

Opinions? Experience? Advice? :)


----------



## Guppy051708

We will have three in CDs (really hoping DS1 gets potty trained before that but months of effort has led to zilch :roll:). Anywho, there will for sure be two in CDs, but possily three. It's really not so bad at all, having two in CDs. Up until this baby, we have only used one size and the boys did fine, even as wee little guys. The only thing i dont recommend is using CDs whilist there is meconium. That stuff is HARD to get off. We are just going to use 'sposies until all the mec is all out, then go to CDs, but they have to be CDs that dont go too high near the bellybutton bc of the cord (you could always wait until the cord falls off too). Other than that we've always used CDs and have had few issues. We have a variety of OS brands, but the FuzziBunz has been the best simply bc there is an elastic adjustment in the legs and waist. That has been important with us bc in our other CDs that didn't have that adjustment, usually the legs were too big and that is when a leak could potentially happen. But with the FBs you can adjust. It may take some trial and error, but once you get a good fit they rarely leak. 

With that said, this time around we decided to get sized diapers for Macy. (and oh my stinkin gosh are those XS the cutest freaking things on the planet! lol). We got some XS, S, and Mediums. I was really surprised at how much bigger the Smalls are compared to the extra smalls, and even more surprised at how big the Mediums were compared to our one size diapers. If i had to do it over again, i probably would have invested in some XS and Smalls, and only very few (if any) mediums. (at least when it came to the brands that we bought). The Mediums are similar to the one size, except the thing is you cant adjust the thigh elastics bc they dont have any. So i would say for that size the OS would be a slightly better deal, but who knows, maybe i will eat my words since i havn't actually used them yet. I did read a lot of reviews of ppl saying that they didn't ever need Larges bc of the size of the Ms. So i would say if you intend on getting all sizes, i would suggest holding out on the Large. Theres a good chance you may not even need them. I have not personally bought them for this reason. 

If you are worried about the logistics of two in CDs, fear not! Its' really not much different than having one in CDs. Granted we run an extra load each week, we had to get another kitchen size trash and wet bag, but otherwise it's really all the same. And depending on what your washer is like you may not have to do a second load. We have a super large washer but we stupidly invested in a HE one and so there is less water (less water and lots of poopy/pee diapers dont mix well!) So we have to do smaller loads, which means more loads (bc there are two) but really i would say it's only increased by a load or two every week and a half, or so.


----------



## Guppy051708

There is an "in between" option. There are a few brands that i love that have two size levels. Size 1 fits from a wee little baby to about 4ish months (depending on the size of your baby). And then the next size is size 2. Which supposidly fits from about 4-5 months until they are out of diapers, occassionally some larger childrens need to go the size "large" in these brands, but i think overall they dont have to (dont know from experience though). The two brands i really like (ive gotten samples for when they are little, but once they were grown out of i never got the larger size, i did get a few this time bc they work so well). The first is the Mother Ease Sandys fitteds. They work excellent. I really loved it and wanted more last time around. Their sizes would be small (equivalent to size 1) and then there is the size large (equivalent to the size 2). They also offer a newborn size (equivalent to XS) as well as the "Toddle-ease" (equivalent to XLs). The vast majority of babies will do fine with the Small and the Large and not need the other two, but if you do need the other two its a nice option. In all seriousness i think this was one of the best leak proof diapers i have ever used. They aren't as cute as some other ones but as far as leaks goes these are probably the best IMO. 

The other "in between" option is the Thirsties Duo Pocket Diaper. They work really well too. They have the size 1 and the size 2. They say the size one fits 0-9 months but with DS2 it only worked until 6ish months. Then he would have needed to go up in size (we didn't go up in size bc that one was a sample so i didn't have any to do so). They work great. 

these types of diapers are more fitted, in size, than say the one size, but they last longer than going XS, S, M, L. depending on the child and the fit.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Ooh, gup, I was hoping you'd weigh in!! 
I had forgotten about the size 1&2 ones... I've heard good things about the motherease ones... 
I sort of want to use cloth as soon as we leave the hospital this time... I think it would just feel weird to use disposables since we haven't in so long! 
As for laundry, that's no big deal... Our diapers don't fill our washer... We will need a bigger pail, though, for sure!


----------



## daddiesgift

Both my boys are cd. They wear same size diapers now just different rise snaps. My youngest was born 8#13ozs so he fit in one size diapers almost right away. We used prefolds and covers for him till about a month old when we just went to os diapers. It's not hard at all. I recommend buying several diapers though as you don't want to have to wash every other day. We mostly use Alva, Sunbaby,kawaii and fuzzibunz. When they were newborns it was mostly thirsties covers, osocozy prefolds, fuzzibunz elite one size and kawaii pure and naturals.


----------



## stickylizard

Hello *wave* just checking in to say hello, I think I am on the big list on the home page but as you can see from my ticker I will be having 3 close in age! Baby boy no 2 due 30th August. Pretty please can you add me :flower: xxx


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Haha I just realized, DH will have to change and wash Samuel's diapers while I am in the hospital with our third!! :rofl: That's gonna be funny. Too bad I won't get to see it! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl:


----------



## kirbyland1986

Noah was one 17th feb and this little one is due on 16th Dec


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Kirbyland, that's within days of what ours will be!!-- and lilrojo's!! 
Samuel was born Feb 22, 2012, and the next is due somewhere around Dec 14, 2013. :thumbup:


----------



## GossipGirly

Aww kirbyland our lo's share birth date!


----------



## KellyC75

*ANNOUNCEMENT*

(I currently have access to a laptop for the next couple of weeks! (Havent been able to update from my phone!)

If anyone is not on the front page & would like to be, please post me your details as in the format shown on the front page ie:

*Username:
Age gap:
  or  's*


----------



## KellyC75

Girls.....please tell me, how the heck do you manage bedtimes? :wacko:

My 1 year old needs to go to bed at 6.30pm ish....if my 2 year old hasnt napped in the day, she will be ready for bed around 7pm, but this then means she keeps disturbing us whilst im trying to settle the 1 year old!! :dohh:

Whats your routine? :shrug:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Mind go to bed at the same time so it's easier!

But if they didnt I'd bath them together at 6ish then put younger one down whilst older one watched some tv of something! My house is totally childproofed so it makes my life 1000x easier!x


----------



## x Michelle x

We take them both upstairs at 5:45, OH bathes Hayden (youngest) I take Tabitha into the shower. We both wash and pj our respective children and take them back down about 6:15. Night garden goes on cbeebies, this is a very important step lol! 
Hayden has porridge and toast, then one of us takes him up about 6:45. 
Tabitha has cereal and pancake and milk, then one of us take her up about 7:15. 

If I'm on my own, I'd bath together, then change the youngest in the bathroom while the eldest stays in bath, then plonk youngest in cot and dress eldest, get them both downstairs. Supper for both, Occupy the eldest with crayons while I take youngest up, luckily Hayden drinks a bottle, I plonk him down awake and he self settles like a dream.
DD is happy downstairs on her own, as long as she has tv, snack and something to do :)


----------



## Guppy051708

KellyC75 said:


> *ANNOUNCEMENT*
> 
> (I currently have access to a laptop for the next couple of weeks! (Havent been able to update from my phone!)
> 
> If anyone is not on the front page & would like to be, please post me your details as in the format shown on the front page ie:
> 
> *Username:
> Age gap:
> or  's*

Everything listed for me is accurate, except i need you to please add DD. DS2 and DD will be about 19 months apart once she is born. 

(so i have 17 month age gap between :blue: and :blue: 
and 19 month age gap between :blue: and :pink:)

im not sure how you list that, but just so you arn't confused i'll have three babies, DS1, DS2, and DD due in september.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I just picked a time in between the two bedtimes. Thomas was going to bed at 7-7:30 and Samuel was going to bed around 8:30-8:45. So I started putting everyone to bed at 8. They adjusted. (I was surprised it worked!)


----------



## cookielucylou

Can I be added please? I have 2 boys 25months apart.


----------



## KellyC75

Guppy051708 said:


> im not sure how you list that, but just so you arn't confused i'll have three babies, DS1, DS2, and DD due in september.

....Im easily confused these days Guppy! :wacko::haha:

Ive decided for ease, I will just list the smallest age gaps that everyone has between their LO's, on the front page, as to be honest, people usually end up asking again anyway on the thread :winkwink:


----------



## Junebugs

Id like to be added Kelly!! :) 

DS for first and team yellow for this one! They will be just over 20 months apart! :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

Oh sassy, I've just seen your post. I'm so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## CharlieKeys

Kelly - could you update my front page thing? Expected LO was pink and 15 months between her and Henry and 25 between her and Stephen :)


----------



## hakunamatata

:wave: I'm pg with my second. When he/she is born, the age difference will be about 19 months. Will be lurking/reading to get tips. And eventually sharing :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

KellyC75 said:


> *ANNOUNCEMENT*
> 
> (I currently have access to a laptop for the next couple of weeks! (Havent been able to update from my phone!)
> 
> If anyone is not on the front page & would like to be, please post me your details as in the format shown on the front page ie:
> 
> *Username:
> Age gap:
> or  's*

Hakunamatata
19 months
:yellow:


----------



## daddiesgift

Do any of your Los have problems getting along? Mine are 20 months and 5 months and all of a sudden our toddler isn't being so nice to the baby :nope: he'll take his bottle or toys away from him or he'll hit him! He's never been a violent kid ever. We really try to treat them the same. We aren't neglecting him or doing anything different. He's still getting the same amount of love and attention. He's nice and loving to him too just other times he's mean :(


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Yes my eldest went through this, she was only ever mean a handful of times before she got the message how wrong it was. I know some people don't approve but I made her sit on the naughty step, literally for 20seconds then she had to say sorry and kiss the baby! Never done it again since, in fact she's amazing with him, even if he plays with the toys that she wants she gets him something else and then takes the toy she wants away and says "my toy, you play with this" lol clever and cute! She's like his 2nd mummy now and wants to get involved in everything!


----------



## daddiesgift

My OH has really been putting on the pressure to try for #3. I really want to wait at least two years. I know I can deal with anything given to us..BUT in all honesty you ladies with 3 under 3 do you think its a good idea? Would you recommend it even if your experience is perfect or horrible lol. I really think its an awful idea for us


----------



## x Michelle x

I think if you don't feel 100% ready then don't give in just because that's what your husband wants. You already think its an awful idea so you must have valid reasons. 
I only have 2 close together and that was hard enough, yes I'm sure I could cope with 3 but I wouldn't want to! 
Saying that, I'm sure many manage 3 under 3 just fine :)


----------



## daddiesgift

Thanks :) I do want a third but I just think that the best time to ttc would be 2 years from now when the boys will be a little older. I think financially and physically I could take it but mentally 3 under 3 would be hard to not be so stressed. 

Idk why but my husband has this now or never attitude. We really aren't that old (27 years old) but he says we aren't getting any younger :haha: I mean my sister had a baby at 39yrs old. :winkwink: we are still discussing and deciding. He asks me to stop taking birth control, which he hates from a religious and manly stand point (no sex drive, mood swings and weird bleeding patterns), and to just not prevent and not actively try just go with it. Which sounds great in theory but that's how #2 got here! It took over 2 years and clomid for us to have #1 so I thought it wrong to prevent what we tried so hard for then 6 months post partum to my surprise I was pregnant!


----------



## gardenofedens

daddiesgift said:


> Thanks :) I do want a third but I just think that the best time to ttc would be 2 years from now when the boys will be a little older. I think financially and physically I could take it but mentally 3 under 3 would be hard to not be so stressed.
> 
> Idk why but my husband has this now or never attitude. We really aren't that old (27 years old) but he says we aren't getting any younger :haha: I mean my sister had a baby at 39yrs old. :winkwink: we are still discussing and deciding. He asks me to stop taking birth control, which he hates from a religious and manly stand point (no sex drive, mood swings and weird bleeding patterns), and to just not prevent and not actively try just go with it. Which sounds great in theory but that's how #2 got here! It took over 2 years and clomid for us to have #1 so I thought it wrong to prevent what we tried so hard for then 6 months post partum to my surprise I was pregnant!

That's exactly what happened to us. Infertility treatment to get #1 and #2 was conceived completely unplanned six months pp while exclusively bfing after the dr told us we wouldn't conceive and successfully carry a pregnancy naturally. So much for that! I'm only 13 weeks but at least out of the real danger zone. We are definitely going on bc after#2. I'm 29, dh is 35 but I am thinking of waiting until both (or at least the first) are in school before adding #3 &4. We would have two sets close in age but I don't want 3 under 3. I'm scared enough having two under 18 months.... And maybe by then we would decide two is enough for us!


----------



## Guppy051708

daddiesgift said:


> My OH has really been putting on the pressure to try for #3. I really want to wait at least two years. I know I can deal with anything given to us..BUT in all honesty you ladies with 3 under 3 do you think its a good idea? Would you recommend it even if your experience is perfect or horrible lol. I really think its an awful idea for us

While my third isn't here yet, soon i will have 3 under 3. 
...i think you both need to be on board with it, if thats what you plan. I dont think you should do it if you feel like it would be a bad idea.

With that said, i had 2 under 2...im now to the attitude of, what the heck is one more? lol might as well have 3 under 3. However, we were planning a large age gap between #2 and #3 but due to health issues we decided it would be best to have our third now. So our circumstances changed what is best for us, but had my medical problems not existed, we def would have waited. However, we are not in a "normal" life situation. We dont have family. We dont have any close friends. We dont have child care. We are a one income family. So we are stretched. Stretched financially, stretched physically and emotionally. It can be tough (mostly bc there isn't such thing as break from the kids-our dates include the children lol), but otherwise i def think it can be doable for the "average" family (that has the support, etc). I also think once we get out of the next couple of yrs, things will be easier in the long run. I know im looking forward to never having to go through sleepless nights again :lol:

The only thing i will mention is something that no one ever thought to tell me...(not that it would have mattered- we still would have gone through w 3 under 3 bc of the health issues), but no one told me how hard it would be on my body. I mean, i knew my body wouldnt be "pretty" after having this many kids so close in age (i had an MC the month before DS1). I also knew it would be slightly more tiring bc i would be pregnant and having to run after TWO toddlers, as opposed to one, etc. I didn't figure it would be tough at all bc my other two pregnancys were relativly easy....yeah...totally wrong about that assumption! This time around ive been dealing with severe prolapse-so lots of pains that are excaterbated bc i got pregnant so soon, I have hypermesis (which i never had before) and that was hard enough, let alone keeping up w two toddlers, i was still nursing DS2 but had to stop bc physically i just couldn't keep up with it anymore (im a firm believer in BLWing so that made me feel guilty). On top of this, bc i got pregnant so quickly after each baby, now i have diasties recti (sp?) which is basically that my stomach muscles have torn apart. I didn't let them heal since i got pregnant so fast, and bam. No proper muslces which causes a lot of back ache and an ugly over hang. And bc my body is just so fragile bc i never allowed even a yr between pregnancys to bounce back, im dealing with harsh back aches, sciatica and SPD. All things that i didn't deal with in my other pregnancys (well i had a mild case of SPD but it wasn't anything that bothered me). The more along i get w this pregnancy, the more in pain i am. I dont want to sound like a debbie downer, but i feel that (had my medical circumstances allowed), and i had known this, i sure as heck would have waited longer to get pregnant again. I used to be one of those ladies that LOVED being pregnant. But now? Going through this pregnancy i am terrified to be pregnant EVER again (not that i should bc of health issues anyways). I dont want to be pregnant so much that DH is getting the snip in a few weeks. 

Again, i dont want this to sound negative. Some ppl have amazing bodies and bounce back quite well and handle three pregnancys on top of each other like they are super woman. Which is awesome and you could totally be one of those ladies. But this was my reality and it's something that i wish i had known before hand. Everyone talks about the financial and emotional aspects of 3 under 3. Which dont get me wrong is very important to consider too! but not many ppl ever say how detrimental it can be on moms health. Not only that but in some ways it inadvertantly effected my childrens mental/physical health too. As i mentioned i had to stop BFing DS2 (who was NOT ready even though we did it gradually over 2 months). He is a high needs baby and quiting just made it worse. Then i was sick up until a week or so ago (im 24 weeks now) that i was gating them into the living room with toys and cartoons while i slept on the couch most of the morning. I was in survival mode bc the HG was so horrible. I firmly believe that my decline in health contributed greatly to the reason i have HG. I really believe things would have been different had i waited a couple of years to get pregnant. My kids wern't getting the attention they needed and i constantly felt drained. Also, i scared the bejeebies out of DS1 for the first few months bc i had such violent vomiting episodes that occured 15+ times per day. It really did scare him. Then i wasnt eating bc i couldn't stomach it. I couldnt even think about food without throwing up, so then my kids were basically living on cereal and bananas, during the day, bc of it. So i know their health was effected too...so just more issues than ppl seem to say when you discuss having more.

im truly not trying to scare you off (or anyone thinking about 3 under 3). As i mentioned, some ladies and families handle this eloquently and with relative ease. I just dont like to sugar coat things and i think it's only fair to bring different perspectives to the table.

Best of luck in whatever you decide. Please dont be scared off by what i have mentioned. But do take into consideration the "risk" of it too. I wish i would have known about these things earlier, tbh. but they are things that ppl dont like to discuss bc it isnt always acceptable.


----------



## gardenofedens

Those are great things to keep in mind Guppy, thanks for sharing and I hope you feel better soon! Fingers crossed for a quick recovery for you!


----------



## daddiesgift

Thanks Guppy! I am afraid of the pregnancy aspect. #1 body wise I was fine besides getting fat everywhere :haha: but he was an eager baby and I had to stop labor a few times and had him at 37 weeks. I was afraid of that with #2 but he came 38 weeks. With #2 I gained less weight but instead of it being all over like before it was only my stomach so that is a little more saggy then usual and I had horrible varicose veins. I mean I looked like an 80 year old womans veins. I was so scared they would stay like that but after birth only a few stuck around. 

Its not that I dont want another or that if we did get pregnant now that id be upset or mad at husband and blame him. I do want another one. Im just scared. I wanted to wait till January 2015, boys would be a little older, we'd be moving to a new place. Id have some time to work on my body and eating habits and enjoy being in cute clothes again instead of cute maternity clothes. 

I do agree with husband that now would be good "life" wise. Because he is in the military and we know for sure he will be home till January 2015. We are moving next June for 6 months for him to attend school for the Army so they wont deploy him till he graduates which is January 2015. So his reasoning is: we know he'll be home till then. He missed #1 pregnancy and first four months of life since he was in Afghanistan. Missed a lot of pregnancy with #2 due to training. 27 years old now..could be 30 by the time I get pregnant if we wait till that January. We are financially able too now. He also feels we have two whats one more. and a stupid reason to me :haha: the longer we wait the more them living with us cuts into his retirement! :rofl: 

I agree with all that..my reasons not too: scared of gaining weight again and what body will look like after this. Three possibly in diapers? Three car seats in the back seat, three to run errands with, I mean how will we even go places with three littles do they make triple strollers or should I just do a double and a carrier for the baby. What if something is "wrong" with this baby, we have been blessed with two healthy ones. What if I fail at breast feeding again, can I live with that being it? Will I go crazy with 3 little ones? I know the two older can play together. Idk im just scared lol. 

So last night we talked and come to a compromise to not take birth control but not actively try where Im charting and testing blah blah. and just see if it happens. I do like that idea but then what if it happens next month :haha: I told him to that maybe Ill just stop taking the birth control and letting it clear my system but for the next few months avoiding sex during ovulation so we have more time to think about it. :shrug:


----------



## daddiesgift

and I am excited to not take birth control as I REALLY hate it. No matter what ive tried..im on ortho tricycln LO now low dose hormones. I have mood swings, I have hot flashes I swear, I have no sex drive then extreme sex drive for one week. I also eat like crazy during AF.


----------



## daddiesgift

As far as taking care of them I know I could do that. I had to have a difficult pregnancy with #1 all by myself in Germany (we're American) and take care of a non sleeping, colicy, refluxy, horrible latcher, baby in a country where I knew barely anyone. Then I took care of a super attached toddler with a newborn who just till recently didnt cry just went straight to purple all out screaming. Who I also failed to breast feed. I could go on but if I can take that I can take anything..okay lets not test that theory but I can take a lot


----------



## gardenofedens

For those who had/have two under two, was baby #2 early, on time, or late?

My DD was born at 36 weeks. I'm due 11/18 when she'll be 15 months old. I've read and heard of so many factors that are stacked against my DS making it to term:

- Previous preterm delivery
- Nursing during pregnancy
- Low progesterone especially during the first trimester
- Babies less than 21 months apart

...so I'd love to hear some personal experiences. How far apart are your babies? Was your baby early, on time, or later than your EDD? Did you have any of the above risk factors for prematurity? Thanks!


----------



## NDH

My first was born at 41+3, second at 40+4. They are two days shy of 17 months apart and DD1 fed 4+ times a day throughout the pregnancy


----------



## Guppy051708

DS1 arrived at 41+5 (My water broke at 41+4).
EDD based LMP was August 23rd. 
EDD based on ovulation was August 26th.
EDD based on early u/s was August 27th.
He was born September 4th.

DS2 arrived at 38+3 (My water broke at 38+2).
EDD based on LMP...can't remember, dont even think we went by that bc i knew ov. dates.
EDD based on Ov. February 23rd
EDD based on early u/s I want to say Feb 22nd but i cant remember for sure.
He was born February 12th.

Baby #3, will update once she arrives!
EDD based on ov. is August 31st
EDD based on early u/s is September 1st according to one and August 31st according to another.

Neither labors induced or augmented or anything.

Of the "risk factors" you have listed, my boys are less than 21 months apart (17 months to be exact). When im not pregnant, i do have an estrogen dominance and progesterone deficiency. I have MCed once, it could have been from that but we will never know. Otherwise, my progesterone has gone up enough that i never even needed monitored or anything like that. 

I am pregnant again and will update in a few weeks how things go. Baby #3 and DS2 will be about 18 months apart. I was BFing DS2 until end of first trimester with baby #3. My progesterone was lower than most during first tri, but i didn't have any issues as far as preterm labor/MC or anything like that. I think it increased just fine, it just took a little bit more time. I know this is slightly different, but i started pumping colostrum at 30 weeks of DS2s pregnancy. I pumped every night. NEver had preterm labor with him. Then gave birth at 38+3. Other "risk factors" ive had in the past (not on your list) was PICA (very severe anemia), thyroid issues, Hypermesis Garvidarum, and severe pelvic organ prolapse (last two are this pregnancy only.) So far im 34+4 and no signs of preterm labor.

oh and this isn't really a risk persay, but one thing noted after DS2 was born, is that his placenta was on the small end (not abnormally small, but on the smaller end of normal). His umbilical cord was also on the small end (again, not abnormally small but def small). I remember what DS1 placenta and cord looked like and im pretty sure his was twice the size. Now, this is all theoretical, but i think things were smaller with DS2 bc i was not as healthy when i got pregnant bc my body didn't have loads of time to bounce back. ...TBH im curious to see if that will be the case this time as well...not that i want it to be and not that it's a gurantee or that it will cause harm, but i wont be surprised being pregnant 4x in 3 years if it's not as optimal as say w my first.


----------



## Bookity

My girls are 15.5 months apart. DD1 was born at 36+2, DD2 was born at 39 weeks, so I went from preterm to term birth. Second labor was 3 hrs compared to 12 (ish) with my first. :)


----------



## daddiesgift

My boys are almost 15 months apart. #1 was born at 37+2 and #2 was born at 38+6 went into labor on my own with both. #2 was much bigger than #1 and almost the same weight right now!! I had lots of complications with #1 pregnancy none at all with #2 pregnancy. Each child and birth is completely different I really wouldnt stress it at all. Labor with #1 from arrival at hospital till birth was 6 hours, with #2 6 hours :haha:


----------



## bbygurl719

My girls r 13 months and 3 days apart. I had dd #1 @ 40+1 was induced @ 40 weeks was in labor for 19 hours ended in emcs.. dd #2 I made it to the scheduled c section @ 39 weeks. Dd #1 I went into preterm labor @ 24 weeks and had contractions on and off till she was born. Dd #2 I started early labor stages @ 36 weeks. Two totally different pregnancys.


----------



## Mrs. AJ

My kiddos are 16 months apart. My first was born at 37 weeks and my second was born at 40 weeks - on her due date!


----------



## KellyC75

:wave:
Sorry ive not been around much...My Girls are super hard work right now! It actually is hard to finish a cup of tea these days! :coffee:
Hope you are all ok...ive finally bought a computer, so will update front page soon & add new members, welcome to them


----------



## Guppy051708

Kelly thats great you have a new computer! Love new technology :blush:

Im full term on Saturday :shock: cant believe i'll have 3 under 3 soon!


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Guppy - that has flown! How are you feeling?
Gutted I won't be joining the 3 under 3 club :-(


----------



## KellyC75

Im thinking if setting up a facebook group for us...who would be interested in joining?
I hope lots of you....As there really is nothing better than sharing experiences with those that are also going through it
I do sometimes feel that my other friends dont realky understand, even those with 2 lo's not so close in age x


----------



## Guppy051708

I would be interested, however, i deleted my FB account, so would be unable to.

Sassy :hugs: dont worry, i wont be in 3 under 3 for long (DS1 turns 3 Sept 4th, baby is due August 31st/Sept 1st depending on what you go by. Anyways, im doing okay...much better now that im not dealing with HG, although i am starting to get nausea again, but i'll gladly take that over what i was dealing w!

one day until term! :wohoo:


----------



## Bookity

I'd be interested in joining a FB group.


----------



## daddiesgift

I'm already on a hundred Facebook groups what's one more :winkwink:


----------



## bbygurl719

I would join a fb. Group.


----------



## hakunamatata

Hello everyone :wave:


----------



## hakunamatata

KellyC75 said:


> Im thinking if setting up a facebook group for us...who would be interested in joining?
> I hope lots of you....As there really is nothing better than sharing experiences with those that are also going through it
> I do sometimes feel that my other friends dont realky understand, even those with 2 lo's not so close in age x

Me!


----------



## hakunamatata

Can you add me to the front page, also? :pink: and :blue: 19 months apart. Thanks!


----------



## KellyC75

Im so glad we are getting interest in the facbook group....im thinking of making it a closed group
Will be back soon to update front page x


----------



## veryproudmum

I'm back again :haha: last year had my :blue: and :pink: 16 months apart this time exactly same 16 months but :pink: and :pink: :) my son will be just over 2 1/2 xxx :wacko:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hi VPM!


----------



## hakunamatata

Any updates on the FB group? 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## daddiesgift

Doing great here! Decided to go ahead and try for #3! We might possibly be insane :winkwink:


----------



## hakunamatata

That's awesome! We might go for 3 also... we'll see how 2 goes first!


----------



## Guppy051708

38+3 today :shock: i cant believe i could potential be a mom of 3 under 3 any day :shock:
getting nervous!!


----------



## hakunamatata

Wow not much longer!! Good luck Guppy!


----------



## gardenofedens

I'm terrified of having two under 15 months! No idea how I'm going to handle it but gotta do what I gotta do so it'll work out, right? :)


----------



## phineas

Feeling a tad scared too garden. But I know it'll be fine... I hope!


----------



## hakunamatata

We'll adapt I'm sure! I think we're going to be exhausted for a while.


----------



## Guppy051708

You will :D
I was a mess worrying about the same before DS2 arrived (16-17 month age gap). But youll figure things out and eventually you wont even remember why you were so anxious about it :hugs:


----------



## daddiesgift

gardenofedens said:


> I'm terrified of having two under 15 months! No idea how I'm going to handle it but gotta do what I gotta do so it'll work out, right? :)

Dont worry! Mine are 15 months apart and its not THAT bad :haha: Obviously not as we are ttc #3. The early days are harder, just like it is with one baby. But it gets much easier. Now they play and entertain each other.


----------



## bbygurl719

I agree with daddiesgift mine r 13 months apart n it's not that hard I love every minute of it. Actually when we have our next one we r in like four years we r going to have two close in age again lol.


----------



## hakunamatata

Do your LO's get along for the most part, or do they fight, or both?


----------



## Guppy051708

bbygurl719 said:


> I agree with daddiesgift mine r 13 months apart n it's not that hard I love every minute of it.* Actually when we have our next one we r in like four years we r going to have two close in age again lol*.

^Thats the exact approach we were going to take. the only reason we arn't now is bc it's too much medical risk to me so this is our last (Which is one reason why we decided on keeping them all close so that one wasn't "left out" 5 yrs down the road), but otherwise we liked the close age gap so much we were gonna wait 5 years and then have two more close together.

it wont be as hard as you think ladies :hugs: i mean, dont get me wrong!I do have my trying days, but most days are much simplier than i envisioned and i love it. 

now remind me of this with #2 and #3 being the same age gap as #1 and #2 bc im getting scared :lol: is 3 under 3 all new territory compared to two under two or not :shrug: ...nervous mostly bc i'll be even more outnumbered.


----------



## daddiesgift

Ours have gone through stages. At first our toddler was sweet and helpful to baby, then he was mean, now hes 50/50. They play together well and really are attached to each other but there is those times I hear my toddler screaming "NOOO MINE!!" and Ill go in to baby crying. Early it was tug o war with a toy car. Since Anthony is the baby he doesnt quite understand when he isnt being nice, like ALWAYS pulling Dominic's hair or snatching toys from him. But Ive noticed when I scold either one the other way is smiling! So I assume they like seeing the other one in trouble :winkwink:


----------



## hakunamatata

daddiesgift said:


> Ours have gone through stages. At first our toddler was sweet and helpful to baby, then he was mean, now hes 50/50. They play together well and really are attached to each other but there is those times I hear my toddler screaming "NOOO MINE!!" and Ill go in to baby crying. Early it was tug o war with a toy car. Since Anthony is the baby he doesnt quite understand when he isnt being nice, like ALWAYS pulling Dominic's hair or snatching toys from him. But Ive noticed when I scold either one the other way is smiling! So I assume they like seeing the other one in trouble :winkwink:

:haha: They sound awesome!


----------



## daddiesgift

Most days they are! We were blessed with two pretty good boys. There has been the hard times for sure and those times they are both clingy and crying but the other days its perfection


----------



## hakunamatata

Love the names Anthony and Dominic :thumbup: We are going with Robert but they were on the list, and definitely still are if we have any more boys :)


----------



## daddiesgift

Thanks! Dominic was Dominic before he was even conceived :haha: We couldnt make up our mind for #2 so we took all our choices and put them in a hat and let Dominic take two out. And he happened to pick Anthony and Lucas. So for a long time we were going to do Lucas Anthony..but last minute he turned to Anthony Lucas :winkwink:


----------



## hakunamatata

Nice!

Originally we were thinking Anthony Robert, but DH really favored Robert as a first name. Then we were thinking Robert Anthony, but I want to save Anthony for another first name down the road if we have another boy. Now we don't have a middle name. Considering Robert Douglas since Douglas is my dad's name, but I don't know if I love it.


----------



## gardenofedens

bbygurl719 said:


> agree with daddiesgift mine r 13 months apart n it's not that hard I love every minute of it. Actually when we have our next one we r in like four years we r going to have two close in age again lol.

 That was our plan as well. Actually #2 was a total surprise but since we are having two close together or current plan is to wait until #1 turns 5 and then decide if we will ttc two more close in age or be done. It depends where we are financially.



daddiesgift said:


> Ours have gone through stages. At first our toddler was sweet and helpful to baby, then he was mean, now hes 50/50. They play together well and really are attached to each other but there is those times I hear my toddler screaming "NOOO MINE!!" and Ill go in to baby crying. Early it was tug o war with a toy car. Since Anthony is the baby he doesnt quite understand when he isnt being nice, like ALWAYS pulling Dominic's hair or snatching toys from him. But Ive noticed when I scold either one the other way is smiling! So I assume they like seeing the other one in trouble :winkwink:

 That's good they mostly get along. My mom and aunt are 15 months apart and hate each other; they always have. My aunt has even threatened to kill my mom. It's bad. Hoping Abigail and Aidan aren't like that!!


----------



## daddiesgift

I think our boys love each other but at this age it is really hard to tell. You can tell the jealousy is there no matter how much we try not to treat them different or give the other attention more than the other. But there is times that they cry when the other has to go to bed, or they look for each other. They love each other but they are sibilings so they have their days!


----------



## apple84

At 3.5 my son constantly says he loves his baby sisters (19 months). ALL the time. And he hugs and kisses them (though they often run away :haha:). They fight a little, but in general the three of them get along really well together. My son has never really seemed jealous. He was barely 2 when they were born and doesn't remember before they arrived. We do try to take each kid of individual outings to make them feel special, but they spend 90% of the time together and share almost everything (toys, snacks, water bottles ect). They each have their own special things like a stuffed animal or blankie, but in general everything is communal. I let my son put stuff in his room if he doesn't want the twins wrecking it, but he rarely does it.


----------



## hakunamatata

It was confirmed at my scan today that I'm having a boy :dance: Very excited!


----------



## daddiesgift

:dance: yay! One of each how lucky!


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hi everyone! Not been on here in a while!! Can't believe so many are pregnant. It's making me mega broody!!!


----------



## trgirl308

:wave: Hi ladies! 

Hope I can join you, my son is almost 10 months old and I am almost 6 weeks pregnant, so in theory they will be almost 18 months apart. But since #1 was born at 36+3, you never know!


----------



## hakunamatata

Woot! TR is here!!

Kelly, can you add us to the front page, pretty please? <3


----------



## hakunamatata

Mine will be 19 weeks apart, but like TR said, it's an estimate :thumbup:


----------



## trgirl308

19 months? :)


----------



## hakunamatata

Oh yeah, that :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

That would've been most impressive.


----------



## Guppy051708

most def!


----------



## hakunamatata

Ooooh you're due like now, Guppy! Any contractions?


----------



## daddiesgift

I read that as months :haha: Had to go back and see weeks. Now Im curious to the closest in age kids ever born? Google here I come!


----------



## daddiesgift

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...orn-record-breaking-gap-just-half-months.html

6 1/2 months!! She got pregnant at 3 weeks postpartum?? I wouldve slapped my OH he even offered sex at 3 weeks pp :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

:rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

hakunamatata said:


> Ooooh you're due like now, Guppy! Any contractions?

first EDD is today (based on ov.) tomorrow is EDD #2 (based on early scan).

not even a twinge :( :( :(


----------



## hakunamatata

Guppy051708 said:


> hakunamatata said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh you're due like now, Guppy! Any contractions?
> 
> first EDD is today (based on ov.) tomorrow is EDD #2 (based on early scan).
> 
> not even a twinge :( :( :(Click to expand...

Good luck!!!


----------



## trgirl308

daddiesgift said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...orn-record-breaking-gap-just-half-months.html
> 
> 6 1/2 months!! She got pregnant at 3 weeks postpartum?? I wouldve slapped my OH he even offered sex at 3 weeks pp :haha:

Wow! That is pretty crazy!


----------



## apple84

Mine are 8 minutes apart :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

:haha:

I heard about this one lady that was pregnant w twins. She went into labor and deliervered one of them and then her labor stopped. She didnt want intervention since everything was ok. Her labor didnt start back up until a week and a half later and thats when she deliervered the secind twin.


----------



## hakunamatata

apple84 said:


> Mine are 8 minutes apart :haha:

It took me 10 seconds to figure this out :rofl:


----------



## hakunamatata

Guppy051708 said:


> :haha:
> 
> I heard about this one lady that was pregnant w twins. She went into labor and deliervered one of them and then her labor stopped. She didnt want intervention since everything was ok. Her labor didnt start back up until a week and a half later and thats when she deliervered the secind twin.

:shock:


----------



## apple84

That sucks. I was glad to have only one labour for both babies ... it would be so weird (and exhausting!) to be full term pregnant, breastfeeding a newborn and healing from birth all at the same time. :shock:


----------



## Guppy051708

yeah no kidding!
Her poor vaj too! lol


----------



## bbygurl719

Hey all it's been awhile since I posted in here. My name is Amanda n my babies r13 months n 3 days apart. Both girls aaryella who will b 22 months on the 19th n angelyca who will b 9 months on the 22nd. How r all u ladies..


----------



## ClaireJ23

Can I join? My baby is due March 2014, 13 months after my daughter was born.


----------



## KellyC75

ClaireJ23 said:


> Can I join? My baby is due March 2014, 13 months after my daughter was born.

Welcome Claire :wave:


----------



## KellyC75

Many Congratulations Guppy....:pink::cloud9:


----------



## KellyC75

How are you all Ladies :kiss: Im sorry I dont get on much, but I know we are all in the same situation and understand

I am setting up the facebook 'Little ones close in age' group and will let you know when its ready :winkwink:

:coffee:


Some questions:

What are you finding hard right now?


What are you enjoying most?


----------



## KellyC75

:yipee: I have set up the facebook group :yipee:


----------



## hakunamatata

I can't find it Kelly, can you please send the direct link via private message? Thanks. :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

Can you also add me to the front page, pretty please with a cherry on top?? :pink: and :blue: 19 months apart


----------



## gardenofedens

If you could PM me the facebook link as well, that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## daddiesgift

Me too! I tried searching for it but couldnt find anything :shrug:

I got my :bfp: yesterday!! Such a surprise and shock. I still think it hasnt set in. Im having number THREE!! We are going to have three under three!! FAINTS.


----------



## KellyC75

Girls that wish to join the facebook group, please PM me your email & I will send you an invite :winkwink:


----------



## KellyC75

daddiesgift said:


> Me too! I tried searching for it but couldnt find anything :shrug:
> 
> I got my :bfp: yesterday!! Such a surprise and shock. I still think it hasnt set in. Im having number THREE!! We are going to have three under three!! FAINTS.

:bfp: Wow! So happy for you, many Congratulations :wohoo:


----------



## daddiesgift

Thanks! We were trying, but it was the FIRST month and we only had sex THREE times the whole month :wacko: this baby wanted to be born! :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

daddiesgift said:


> Me too! I tried searching for it but couldnt find anything :shrug:
> 
> I got my :bfp: yesterday!! Such a surprise and shock. I still think it hasnt set in. Im having number THREE!! We are going to have three under three!! FAINTS.

Congrats!!! Holy moly, 3 little ones :shock:


----------



## daddiesgift

hehe thanks. Im not too worried about it actually. 15 months between the boys was a great age gap now Anthony and new baby will be 20 months apart so I can imagine that will be fine. Dominic will almost be 3 and Anthony will all most be 2. Im sure it will be tough just like going from one to two but Im more concerned with other aspects of all this than that :haha:


----------



## hakunamatata

You and Guppy still deserve a medal :)


----------



## daddiesgift

I dont have much use for a medal.. Instead I would like a big chocolatey brownie please! :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl: too funny!


----------



## hakunamatata

A medal in the shape of a chocolate cupcake :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Isaiah and Elliot are 17 months apart. Elliot and Lilah are 18 months apart. I am happily surprised to find that the transition from two to three has been much easier than transitioning from one to two. I dont know if thats bc DS2 was high needs or not, but for me, Lilah fits right in. I hardley even notice a difference. :) granted im sure ill have good days and bad, but IMO if u can handle two under two, three under three will be a breeze :) And thats something i never would have envisioned me saying :lol:


----------



## hakunamatata

Glad the transition has gone well!


----------



## Guppy051708

:dohh: i just realized i never properly updated this thread...

Our final baby arrived at 2:49am on Saturday, September 7th (just three days after DS1s third b day!). Lilah Victoria was born at 41 weeks exactly (spontanious). The birth was my best birth and gasp *almost* (ALMOST) enjoyable :lol: i was supposed to have a third water birth but it went too quickly to even get the pool more than an inch filled. Thats ok tho bc it was a great experience (for once lol). So im totally ok w that. I went from 6CM and -2 station to baby being born in about 20 min later! Terrific birth. I still cant believe she is here and im still amazed that the birth went as well as it did bc my other labors were verrryy very long. 

Our family is now complete. <3
My cup runneth over :cloud9:


----------



## hakunamatata

So glad the birth went so easily!


----------



## trgirl308

That's a great update! Congrats. :)


----------



## KellyC75

:coffee:


KellyC75 said:


> Girls that wish to join the facebook group, please PM me your email & I will send you an invite :winkwink:


----------



## gardenofedens

Labor & Delivery Questions:

How long was your first labor (from active labor through delivery)? With or without drugs? Did you have warning labor was coming?

How long was your second labor? (from active labor through delivery)? With or without drugs? Did you have warning labor was coming?

Me: First labor was a total of about 36 hours including early labor, but only 6 hours from the time active labor started until I was holding my baby girl. I had LOTS of time to prepare as the contractions started slowly and took forever to really get going.

I'm worried my second labor is going to be too short and fast since I was talking to my mom and her labor with me was 12 hours but with my brother (10 years later!) was only 2 hours with absolutely NO early labor or warning.

Would love to hear your experiences!!


----------



## daddiesgift

With my first from time arrived at birth center thinking labor started to birth was about 6 hours. No drugs. I wish! :haha: He was posterior so I had really bad back labor and didnt fair so well having the natural birth I dreamed of. His birth was traumatic to me so with my second I decided to go to the hospital and get an epidural. From the time I arrived at the hospital I was 4cm but only had 2 minute apart contractions about two hours before getting to hospital so from arrival to birth was again about 6 hours. His birth was a lot less exciting thats for sure!


----------



## Bookity

Labor with DD1, I don't know how long active labor was as I was 7 cm when I got to the hospital, if I count from when I started noticing contractions I'd say I was about 12 hours from start to finish. No drugs. I didn't know what to expect with labor. The day I went into labor I felt like I had to go to the bathroom every 5 seconds and had a backache.

Second labor, I had show the night before labor started, felt a little crampy, but everything fizzled. Next night I woke up at 2 am and had first contraction, got painful and intense very quickly, she was posterior (yay), got to the hospital at 4 am (9 cm) and she was born at 5:19 am.


----------



## Bookity

Just to add, if you had the OB I had I know there would be induction talk just so they could be sure you were in the hospital when you had your baby. I'm pretty sure this will come up if I ever get pregnant again since I only had a 3 hour labor this last time!


----------



## trgirl308

I've only had the one so far, but my water broke at 36+3, no gush, just a tiny trickle off and on. So I went to the hospital to check and they confirmed it was my water but I was only 1cm so they didn't want to give me pitocin. They gave me cervidil instead and from start of contractions to delivery was less than 3 hours, no epidural. 

I have no idea what to expect for my 2nd, my chances of going early and delivering very quickly are high so I just hope whatever happens I make it to the hospital and don't give birth at home or on the highway... lol.


----------



## NDH

Hopefully I'll remember to pm for a fb invite after this.

My first labour my water broke as a trickle and more than 24 hours later contractions were irregular still and her heartrate was decelling so we decided to start syntocinon. 8 1/2 hours later she was in my arms. Classed as a 6 1/2 hour active labour. 2 hours of which I had the urge to push and wasn't allowed, 2 1/2 hours actually pushing. She was posterior but turned and came out properly.

My second was breech and was born 7 1/2 hours after my first contraction - no prior warning. My labour was classed as 1 1/2 hours active as I was 4cm (she stretched me to 4) but id consider it more like 30 minutes aa I didnt feel like I was actually in labour til just before transition.


----------



## KellyC75

Have added those that sent me email addresses to the facebook group...Anyone else that would like to join, please send me your email :coffee:


----------



## phineas

First labour induced with the gel, no pains etc until that night, waters bust as my first sign and he was born 2 hours 35 mins later. 
Second labour induced with the gel, contractions started and baby born 1 hour 52 mins later. My longest part of delivery is from 1-4 cm, I went from 4-10 and baby out all within 45 mins.


----------



## Guppy051708

First labor

Spoiler
started when my water broke, but it was only a trickle. CXs began immediatly at about 4 min apart. 100% of the pains were in my lower back and CX were never regukar (even while i was pushing!). He was face up and asinclictic. From waters breaking to his birth was 30.5 hours. I was in transition for 9 hours and i started pushing at 8CM. Got in trouble for that but i couldnt stop my body. I pushed for 6 hours. The placenta easnt coming away as i had PICA and was severly anemic. I started to have PPH so they injected pitocin into ny thigh and then the placenta came right out. I wanted a natural 3rd stage but bc of the issues i let them manage it. Had a successful intervention free water birth (besides the pit injection). It was def my hardest labor of the three and the pains were severe right off the bat bc of all that back labor. It was excruciating. But i managed it w out drugs...lots of hydrothyrapy tho otherwise i dont think id have managed.

2nd labor

Spoiler
started with waters breaking and this time it was a hollywood style gush (in my bed of all places :dohh:). I didnt even have one CX until about 8 hrs later. And when they finally did start they were just BHs for several hours. Then pains started about 13 hrs (after water broke). They were irregular the entire time. The only way i was able to keep labor going was by using the breast pump. I would get awesome CX whilist hooked up to that but as soon as i stopped, my CX would fizz out. They even did that during active labor. The MWs said they had never witnessed somethingg like that before. It took 30 hours from my waters breaking just to get to 4CM but once i got to that i went from 4CM to placenta in one hr and 15 min. I started pushing at 8CM again (thankfully i had great MWs and didnt get in triuble. I was encouraged to do as my body pleased). I pushed for only 15 min and he was born. Placenta arrived on its own 7 min later. It was another long painful labor but i had zero back pains so it was much much more managable. Total time from waters breaking to baby was 32.5 hours. Totaly intervention free. No drugs. Again lots of hydrothyrapy and another water birth

With my last birth

Spoiler
it was the best experience of all three. It was actually fairly normal, which was a pleasant surprise for me. I was a bit nervous given my past, lonng labors and pains and waters breaking. I was also a bit worried it would take even longer bc she was still floating and not even slightly engaged. I know that can be normal in veteran moms but i had read many times it can make labor last longner and since my other two were so long i was scared it would be even longer. Anyways, i had BHs all that day (and many weeks before that too). Nothing bothersome and certainlly not anything that indicated labor since i had them for weeks before that. Around 5pm i had a CX and i knew it was different and not just a BH. They came about every 10 min. They wernt really painful tho so i ignored them and we went out to eat. About an hiur and a half of that they started coming around 7 min apart. Still super mild and hardly painful tho. Around 9pm they started to get pretty painnul and were 5 min apart. At midnight they were 2-3 min apart and intense. At 12:55am my water broke but it was just trickles (the majority of my waters came out when she came out). At 2:25am i was checked. Was 6CM and she was still not all that engaged (-2). So i was surprised and figured it would be a while longer since she was still so high. But much to my surprise i started pushing soon after. Again i started oushing at 8cm (guess thats all my body needs) I pushed five times and she was out. She was born about a half hour after my check (2:49am). Placenta came away totally on its own- pribably about a half hr later. My notes say active labor was about 2 hrs. It eas a pleasant birth and my best birth. I would say i only had real pains for about 2 hrs. Everything before tgat was rather gentle and pretty mild. 100% intervention free. No drugs. I had NO water for pain relief. The birth was just too fast. And no water birth. I didnt even use the shower. I reckon if i had it woukd have even been less painful. That birth was very managablr and gasp almost enjoyable (something i never ever would have imagined was possible, esp given how hard my first two births were)

As for signs...ehh im not a believer in them anymore :lol: i had many signs in the book and tried everything to avoid induxtion w DS1. I was dialated and effaced for weeks (from 34 weeks and i didnt have him until 41+5). Nothingg worker to get him out and all the gross labor spotting signs ment nothig. Never had BHs either. 
W DS2 i had no signs except a little dilated and lots effaced and went pretty early (38+3). 
W DD i had every signle sign in the book, even regular 'waves' for weeks and weeks except that she was floaty the entire time, even right before she was born) and yet i didnt have her until 41+0. 
I used to think signs met things (not dilation/effacement tho but everything else like bloody show, clear out, etc) but now i can honestly say there are frw signs that mean anything. One is ur water breaking and two is super super suprr painful CX...i wont even say regular CX bc two out of three of my labors yielded irregular CX 100% of the time.


----------



## Guppy051708

Also i truly believe labor is much less painful when ur waters stat entact. I def think that was the key to a more managable birth and more regukar CX. I did take high doses od Vit C and took calcium magnesium citrate to strengthen the sac and it def worked. I woukd totally recommend it. I say, if u can do whatever to keep ur waters, do it. It really did make all the difference to me (tho it may or may not work but certainly worth the effort)


----------



## trgirl308

Just found out I am pregnant with twins, so I will have 3 under 2! Any advice??


----------



## Guppy051708

Congrats!!!

...advice...take it one day at a time and remember to breath :flower:


----------



## hakunamatata

I'm super excited for TR!!

Thanks for posting labor experiences. Will be trying for vbac so trying to be mentally prepared!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

A question. Samuel is 20 months. I finally just got him to go to sleep on his own instead of being rocked to sleep. But he still likes to cuddle a lot throughout the day. 
On the one hand, I feel like I should try to get him used to cuddling less, with the new baby coming. But on the other hand, I want to soak up every single moment with him before the baby comes and I can't give him as much attention. 
What did you all do?


----------



## daddiesgift

Honestly I think it would be nearly impossible to cut cuddles out to a cuddly kid. My oldest has always been a big mommas boy, can't do anything without me. When baby came he had a different personality of not needing to be cuddled all the time. When our toddler wants me the baby just cuddles with daddy. On rare occasions they've both wanted me in which I just sit down on couch with both. I feel the baby is much closer to his daddy then me anyways which is nice for OH. When new baby comes it will fit right in. I wouldn't cut cuddles out.


----------



## NDH

No don't cut out cuddles. Enjoy them and explain to him that you love cuddles with just him and soon you're going to love cuddles with the new baby as well. And that sometimes just the baby will get cuddles but there will be times they can both have mommy cuddles. I quite often have my 21 month old snuggled up beside me while I'm feeding the baby (if she's not nursing tool). She also had to be rocked to sleep until shortly before Chloe was born. I still sit with her and rub her back while feeding or holding Chloe, unless Chloe is asleep in bed and then I get to cuddle her to sleep.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Thanks, that helps. :thumbup:
I guess I'm just worried that there won't be enough room... Although we just traded in our recliner for a loveseat. :) 
And I'm worried that he'll want to sit with us, which is fine, but then he'll try to push or kick the baby away. Which he used to do and still does if his big brother tries to sit on my lap. Thankfully Thomas isn't super cuddly anymore. But Samuel is way possessive.


----------



## NDH

Another thing I did was get a newborn sized doll and I would often hold it on my lap like a baby and teach her to treat it like a real baby.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I should do that... We had a doll from when Samuel was not yet born... My dh loved that our son had a doll! :haha: But I do think it helped Thomas get accustomed to the idea. 
Right now Samuel sees babies on tv, at the store, etc., and he has the vague notion that there's a baby in my belly (and everyone else's, as far as he's concerned!) but of course he can't visualize a baby actually coming to live with us and what that entails.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Hi everyone ... Just an update that I'm expecting another baby :) due end of sept/early October


----------



## daddiesgift

Congrats!! What made you decide to try again?


----------



## NDH

Congrats!


----------



## CharlieKeys

We weren't trying lol


----------



## hakunamatata

Any sanity saving tips for when both are crying at the same time?


----------



## hakunamatata

Congrats Charlie :)


----------



## CharlieKeys

It's hard ... My mum said sort the older one out first and then the baby. It's always worked for me :hugs:


----------



## gardenofedens

Hmm I do it the other way around. My rationale is that my older one (18 months) had instant response to her cries as a newborn so my younger (2.5 months) deserves the same. I explain that mommy needs to take care of the baby by doing xyz and would you like to help. Usually that's enough to get her over whatever she's crying about. She loves to help.


----------



## NDH

Yep I did the same thing - sorry out baby first while trying to verbally sort toddler. A sling you can nurse/carry the baby in while sitting out the toddler is ideal.

I'm feeling very broody for number 3. Chloe is approaching the age Saranna was when she was conceived and I'd love a similar age gap (was secretly hoping for a closer one) but my cycles have not yet returned :( I was 4 months pp when they came back last time and they were regular from the start, but I dont know if I was ovulating as I didn't temp or use opks. I really want to be pregnant by her birthday at the least.


----------

